# Voter ID -- Yay or Nay? #4



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Oh Little Moon Flower sorry to hear what you are going through, you rest and get better, saying a pray for you.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> It happens to all of us. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bonbf3
Now had you reversed that you would have been right on target.
Let me point out that Mr. Romneyl is still extremely determined never to let us know what he wants to take away from us. He showed it so clearly when he did not answer the lady's question. He danced all around it.
We "the little People" as Leona Helmsly so proudly called us
hardworking stiffs, will be burdened more and more under Romney while the rich who have increased their income by 300% over the last 3 decades will become even wealthier.
Democracy destroyed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Romney won again--hip, hip, hooray!!!!!


yes and 20 hip hip hooray too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > It happens to all of us. Thanks for clarifying.
> ...


Gee you must have been listening to another debate than the one I saw. I think someone put his foot in his mouth then, wobble away from the facts.

What does Leona Helsly have to do with the subject. 
The difference between Romney and the President is Romney work for his money. What can we say about the President and how he earned his? Seem all poltics is the way he earned his. Many have done the same. Plus if you add in that Romney never took a salary as Governor?? What can President say abouat his salary as a senator.??????


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> How do we expect Romney to win when the Media and Moderators are all shilling for Obama?
> 
> Romney does not get coverage, gets corrected, falsely, during the debate, and the media still spins what happened.
> 
> ...


Cherf
Accept it, we lost last time you lost this time.
However we have never lost on substance just on style.
The Bully who tried to bully even more last night was declared the winner of the first debate. Teams are still working on counting all of the lies Romney told. 28 so far. One would be shameful but what call we 28?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There has been a coup d'etat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

????and the lemmings happy about it????? Will they dare raise their voices then?????Hopefully, we won't have to find out because President Obama will win the election.



Ingried said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > It happens to all of us. Thanks for clarifying.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


theyarnlady
I guess another day another "theme".
"the little People" description came from dear Leona the
tax cheating richer than rich. She deducted even her Bras from her Taxes. Now that is inventive. Her cup runneth over with
greenbacks so she needed to buy new ones at our expense.

As I heard, it was proper for Romney not to take a Salary as Governor since he seldom was in Massachussetts.
I need to check that out.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SHHHHHHHHHH

Me thinkist someone is upset when I referred to some women about being the mind-numb, brainless, robotic lemmings blindlessly jumping off the Obama abyss

Oh dear, how distressing


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady, I'm fine. Hope you are OK, too. You have my special thanks for providing a lifeline. I'm listening to the second Obama/Romney debate on the radio. When JFK debated Nixon, it was said that Nixon won the debate if you listened to the debate on the radio, and JFK won if you watched the debate on TV. There's still one debate between them left, so I think I can risk just listening to this debate.
> 
> Everybody: Part 3 of "Voter ID--Yay or Nay #3" would be a lot shorter if some of you would stop quoting a bunch of remarks others have made. My brain is getting old. I have "senior moments". I can't even get so far as to list those of you who do the most repeating. Who repeats a lot of previously posted remarks isn't important. Doing it is.
> 
> When I have to scroll through posts that have been quoted several times already so I can read the response to it all, I forget who wrote what and get cranky that there is so much repetition. Is there a better way we could respond to each other and save some page space? Admin is going to have to start "Voter ID...Yay or Nay? #4 pretty soon.


I am fine lady. Never thought of listening on the Radio, sounds like a good idea to me.
I am with you about voter ID, it would stop Fraud for for all party's, and can't see all the problems other keep mention. 
I keep having to go back and reread everthing too. But have no answer for what to do about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> SHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Me thinkist someone is upset when I referred to some women about being the mind-numb, brainless, robotic lemmings blindlessly jumping off the Obama abyss
> 
> Oh dear, how distressing


Yo are right about that.... :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Still don't get what Leona has to do with debate or election.

You make sure you do check your facts. He was in Mass. More than said President. But then his campaigning was more important then Libya wasn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Snoozi suzi missed parts of the debate. Since the moderator did cut off one candidate to benefit another she apologized for her mistake last night.
> ...


Wonder how next monarator will do as It is Andrea Michittel(spell _ and Obama has her in his pocket I must say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > How do we expect Romney to win when the Media and Moderators are all shilling for Obama?
> ...


Bully gee still want to know what debate you were watch. 28 lies, seem I hear it was Obama's 28 and then some. Not really think it was much lower. Where do you get all your facts from ? I can not beleive a word you have said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> There has been a coup d'etat.


I agree Romney did have it, and Obama poor man steping all over his words and trying to change subject.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Please, please, pretty please, try to do less quoting of things already said. This topic is now on page 100. The first 30 pages were from "Voter ID..#2" but I don't think that will cut any ice with Admin who will split this topic into version #4 tanyone asking her to do that. I bet I'm not the only person here who forgets who wrote what about what after scrolling past all the quotes. If you don't like my user name, call me SensitiveSocialist. I'm still going to get lost, and I'll still remain interested in what people who post here have to say unless a certain person who has studied every subject to the ultra-speciaiist level and traveled everywhere in existence drives me crazy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Please, please, pretty please, try to do less quoting of things already said. This topic is now on page 100. The first 30 pages were from "Voter ID..#2" but I don't think that will cut any ice with Admin who will split this topic into version #4 tanyone asking her to do that. I bet I'm not the only person here who forgets who wrote what about what after scrolling past all the quotes. If you don't like my user name, call me SensitiveSocialist. I'm still going to get lost, and I'll still remain interested in what people who post here have to say unless a certain person who has studied every subject to the ultra-speciaiist level and traveled everywhere in existence drives me crazy.


Oh Settle you are to funny when mention someone who knows all study all and beleive in only what she says,even if not facts. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Wow that must be something to see. Do you also have the ones from world war II, It makes me cry, also the concentration camps grave? The Vietnam graves of the men and those who are MIA's which we will never see.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL Cherf, let's be fair now..........that's not the ONLY way Obama reacts when he doesn't want to answer a question.

He also says "That's simply not true'......lol

I love how Obama said that 'everyone should have the same opportunities but we must 'level the playing field'..........really Mr. O, doesn't seem level when you're wanting to take more from those who make more, that's level to you???



Cherf said:


> Too bad Obama refused yet again to answer direct questions. I'd hoped that finally Obama would answer the man's question as to who was responsible for the deaths in Libya, and the 2nd man's question on why Obama deserved his vote this time and Romney's direct questions as well. Alas, Obama refused to answer anyone. When confronted with his record, Obama stays silent. I get that is all he can do but you'd think he'd come up with some kind of answer.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> I love typo's it drives some people absolutely insane.
> 
> ...


Well, it depends on what the definition of 'is' is!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf, the people who are responsible for the deaths in Libya are the ones who did the killing. 
The investigation is still on and he did mention that.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Salutations
> ...


Snort!!!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know Bydie.....I had commented to my husband about his comment.............so what was Obama saying then.......that back in 2008 gas was $1.87 (and we were about to face one of the worst recessions that our country has ever gone through)........so 'because' we were facing a recession the gas/oil companies just said 'oh heck, let's just give the gas away then''..........I'm gonna need to review that part of the debate to see if I understood what Obama was trying to say???

"Everyone deserves a fair shot but we need to level the playing field.'' I don't call asking others to give so much more (because they were blessed and fortunate enough to make a good life for themselves and their family) exactly 'level', do you?

Another faux pas from Obama....and I'm paraphrasing..........'let's get the guns/assault rifles out of the hands of American criminals and Americans with mental disabilities', let's give them to the Mexican Criminals so that when they come here illegally, they'll be able to shoot and kill anyone who tries to stop them (as in the Border Patrol officers who have lost their lives trying to protect us from said criminals)..............hey Eric (Holder - Fast & Furious), can you give me a hand with this?

Also.............I LOVED the Immigration part of the debate, I so wish they talked more on that issue. I don't care WHO lives in America, where they came from or how exactly they got here, SO LONG AS THEY DO IT LEGALLY!! Now we'll get that out of the way right here, right now *(so if I say that I want people to follow the rules and do things legally and you say I'm a racist, then yep, I'm a racist)*.

Obama doesn't care who comes here or how they get here, they're just another 'pawn' to him, another vote and wouldn't you know, another voter without and ID???? They're illegal, they have no ID's.........I wonder what the geographics are in Pennsylvania or in other states that are fighting the idea of people presenting ID before they vote????

And I love Romney's plan of revising the tax credits and so should a lot of people, especially those in a lower income bracket. Romney will let US decide where we want to use our deductions! Imagine that a President who will let US decide what is best for US! I don't care 'who' you stand for in this election, but you have to agree that this is a good thing, for all of us??

Not everyone in America has a mortgage (some can barely afford their rent), why would they need a higher deduction for their mortgage, they don't have a mortgage, hello?

Not everyone in America has children in college, why would they need a higher deduction for that? How would that help them?

Not everyone in America has health insurance, myself included. So if I can 'pick and choose' where I want my deductions to go, I would love to be able to deduct more of the medical expenses that I pay out of pocket..........simply put, I know what is best for myself and my family, not the government.

OK, I'm ready. I'm ready for some people on this thread to pick my comment apart and twist my words. I was quite clear on what I wrote above. You can agree or disagree but my words are written above for everyone to see exactly what I said.



Bydie said:


> One of the points that sticks in my mind was Obo's ridiculous comment about back in 2008, when the gasoline price was $1.87 (or whatever) that meant that the economy was BAD. Now that gas is over $4.00/gal, it means the economy is GOOD! Are you flippin' kidding me??????
> 
> I was reading the liberal fish wrap, The Boston Globe, this am and read the following which made me want to throw up.
> "When it was the president's turn to speak, he assumed THE MANTLE OF THE NATION'S INSPIRATIONAL LEADER, proclaiming, "First of all, your future is bright."
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Please, please, pretty please, try to do less quoting of things already said. This topic is now on page 100. The first 30 pages were from "Voter ID..#2" but I don't think that will cut any ice with Admin who will split this topic into version #4 tanyone asking her to do that. I bet I'm not the only person here who forgets who wrote what about what after scrolling past all the quotes. If you don't like my user name, call me SensitiveSocialist. I'm still going to get lost, and I'll still remain interested in what people who post here have to say unless a certain person who has studied every subject to the ultra-speciaiist level and traveled everywhere in existence drives me crazy.


I so agree with you SS. Please stop all the copying. It's gotten to the point where I keep scrolling and don't read what the poster has to say and find out 3-4 pages later. Can't we just use the person's name we are replying to, maybe with a bit of what they said?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen, I loved that part of Romney's plan. How unique an option that would be. Allowing We the People to decide what deductions we could use. YOu made some good clear points. I also am waiting for the negative replies.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sincere charity comes straight from the heart........how would any of you feel if you came from a family who struggled and struggled to make a better life for themselves, their family and their future generations, only for the government to come along and TAKE YOUR MONEY, that you earned...........but when we have a president who flat out tells us "you didn't make that'', 'that's not yours', yada yada, well then you can understand why he feels that you must give MORE of it right back to the government.

Talk about flip flopping........First he says 'you didn't make that', then he talks about his 'love for American ingenuity'..........will the real Barak Obama please stand up?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Karen, I loved that part of Romney's plan. How unique an option that would be. Allowing We the People to decide what deductions we could use. YOu made some good clear points. I also am waiting for the negative replies.


Oh those deductions sound so great like $ 17.000 or $ 25.000
It sure points out how out of touch Romney is.
Those amounts are Incomes of many, many people, what do they have to deduct?

He should know better but then he has others giving out the paychecks to his maids, laundress, gardeners etc.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Sincere charity comes straight from the heart........how would any of you feel if you came from a family who struggled and struggled to make a better life for themselves, their family and their future generations, only for the government to come along and TAKE YOUR MONEY, that you earned...........but when we have a president who flat out tells us "you didn't make that'', 'that's not yours', yada yada, well then you can understand why he feels that you must give MORE of it right back to the government.
> 
> Talk about flip flopping........First he says 'you didn't make that', then he talks about his 'love for American ingenuity'..........will the real Barak Obama please stand up?


karen2835
Where on earth do you find such nonsense?

The President sure said "you did not make that" but he never referred to their business NEVER. He spoke about Roads and Bridges etc. . Can you ever get anything straight or do you just echo the nonsense others feed you?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Please, please, pretty please, try to do less quoting of things already said. This topic is now on page 100. The first 30 pages were from "Voter ID..#2" but I don't think that will cut any ice with Admin who will split this topic into version #4 tanyone asking her to do that. I bet I'm not the only person here who forgets who wrote what about what after scrolling past all the quotes. If you don't like my user name, call me SensitiveSocialist. I'm still going to get lost, and I'll still remain interested in what people who post here have to say unless a certain person who has studied every subject to the ultra-speciaiist level and traveled everywhere in existence drives me crazy.
> ...


SeattleSoul
Short and to the point is foreign to many.
Always wonder what their literary preferences are.
Pillow talk with endless sweet nothings? Wonder.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Sincere charity comes straight from the heart........how would any of you feel if you came from a family who struggled and struggled to make a better life for themselves, their family and their future generations, only for the government to come along and TAKE YOUR MONEY, that you earned...........but when we have a president who flat out tells us "you didn't make that'', 'that's not yours', yada yada, well then you can understand why he feels that you must give MORE of it right back to the government.
> 
> Talk about flip flopping........First he says 'you didn't make that', then he talks about his 'love for American ingenuity'..........will the real Barak Obama please stand up?


Karen your thinking is so backwards. You don't want to understand. I will translate for you. What would you drive your car to work on and how would companies get supplies to their plants and goods to market if SOMEONE DID NOT BUILD THE ROADS or THE AIRPORTS OR RAIL SYSTEMS OR THE LOCKS AND DAMNS ON RIVERWAYS OR THE PORTS? How would electricty and natural gas get to your home or your employer's company if SOMEONE DID NOT PUT IN THE POWER LINES AND PIPIELINES? Who built the sewer systems. Hoover Dam and the Tennessee Valley Authority and who built the Library System and Post Offices that all use including businesses. Who puts out fires if your house goes up in flame or who goes to a company if an alarm goes off. Fireman and Police and on and on and on? Do you get it now. NO ONE did it alone. All of us contribute to the greater good of the country. That is what the President meant. He made absolutely no insult to any business he only pointed out all the things that are in place BEFORE you or I or any company can build or begin a new venture. If you still don't understand I could go on and on but anyone should be able to comprehend this very basic concept.
We could do business like they do in some third world countries where only the wealthy have any public services that they develop and pay for themselves and they live in enclaves that are surrounded with walls and have guard gates to keep out everyone else. The rest of the citizens live on the outside of all of this and just do the best they can with next to nothing. Is that where you want our country to end up. If you do then Mitt is your guy. God help us all if that man becomes president.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul: I liked your post of the debate synopsis as you heard on the radio. I find when I watch and listen the second time around, I hear more of what was said and get a better sense of what went down.

I also go nuts when folks re-quote posts over and over again. Too much scrolling and wasted space. Someone special, who I won't mention by name, is the worst culprit.

I do my best to clean up what needs to be repeated only for reference when needed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Conan your logic is based on which came first the chicken or the egg. 

We wouldn't need roads if the automobile wasn't invented or airports if the plane wasn't invented. Ports weren't needed until ships were built. Electricity needed to be invented prior to the lines going to homes and businesses. Indoor plumbing also. These ideas and inventions were DONE by people themselves. It was their intelligence, blood, sweat and tears that got things done.

Why does the one that does the hard work to develop and make a success of their business and a good life for their family have to have it TAKEN from them and GIVEN to those that do not do the work. This is what the American Dream is all about. We are not some third world country with a dictator or is this the progressive's big plan for America? Romney isn't leading anyone down that path, Obama is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think of this all the time. In the USA, our infrastructure is what makes this a great country capable of growth and other great things. Combine this with our Constittution etc and you will see what makes us unique. The problem is that the current uber-capitalism allows the 1% to believe that they did it all themselves.



ConanO'K said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Sincere charity comes straight from the heart........how would any of you feel if you came from a family who struggled and struggled to make a better life for themselves, their family and their future generations, only for the government to come along and TAKE YOUR MONEY, that you earned...........but when we have a president who flat out tells us "you didn't make that'', 'that's not yours', yada yada, well then you can understand why he feels that you must give MORE of it right back to the government.
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Salutations
> ...


Snort, snort


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Snort, snort" is not a worthwhile comment. Do you care how it makes you look?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen, Good on you! You are absolutely correct in your understanding of Romney's deductions. I pay nearly $6,000 per year in real estate taxes on our home annum. The schools in our neighborhood are known to be fantastic, however, we have no children. We live on an unpaved, unlit road that we own yet the majority of our RE taxes are for roads, schools and snow removal, town utility, street lights, etc. Also, we have a private well while all our neighbors have town water.

When the water lines needed to be worked on last October, lines to my neighbor, the town dug up part of my dirt road and damaged it and destroyed the barriers we were forced to place barring our neighbors, who attempted to steal our property, to keep off our property. Guess who paid for replacement barriers and to repair our dug up road that benefitted not us, but our neighbor? We did.

So, Romney's plan to allow folks to ascertain their own deductions and for which purpose is a good plan.

While my example does not correlate exactly, there are many examples that you offered that also raises concerns that all American can relate to.

Romney has a solid, good, proven track record of success and will help America to be a place to believe in again, to rejuvenate the American Dream and will return us to a country of prosperity again. Things we lost under Obama's term.

Romney was the only Republican in the field of Repub candidates to have the proper view of illegal immigration in my book, and the only Repub willing to enforce the immigration laws on the books as should be the case.

Romney also did not mince his words, as Obama did, to pacify the woman who asked the question about green-card holders.

Romney will enforce e-verify and allow self-deportation! Way to go Romney - enforce the law - let the criminals go home. If the illegal immigrants/criminals (not only those who broke the law again as Obama suggested) want to live in America they can come here *legally* behind everyone else waiting legally to do so.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> "Snort, snort" is not a worthwhile comment. Do you care how it makes you look?


NO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Snort on mariaps. I'll just skip it knowing you have nothing in my language to say.



mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > "Snort, snort" is not a worthwhile comment. Do you care how it makes you look?
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

So Ingried thinks a $17 or $25 deduction is good - she must be ultra rich! No wonder she is so out-of-touch with us peons.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Snort on mariaps. I'll just skip it knowing you have nothing in my language to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUY Bien


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf, the people who are responsible for the deaths in Libya are the ones who did the killing.
> The investigation is still on and he did mention that.


True, but they were not given a fighting chance, they did not have the protection that they DESERVED AND NEEDED. So it is the Obama Administration's fault due to failure to protect

And how blasted long do they need to investigate? That was the second time the embassy was blown up. What about the sexual violations that happened, and covered up? Where are the autopsy reports? When did the funerals take place? When did we have a National Day of Mourning? When will the president call those murders what it is? It was an Act of War and assassinations


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Snort on mariaps. I'll just skip it knowing you have nothing in my language to say.
> ...


snort snort snort trons trons snort snort trons trons. :shock: ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

They will need to investigate until after the elections, then they will have all the answers one wants to hear.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

How about sniff sniff or scowl scowl


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How about sniff sniff or scowl scowl


Lovethelake,
i think snort says it best


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

All three work for me, snort sniff or scowl.
except I must say scowling increases my wrinkles.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I forgot I said I'd explain Conan's erroneous statement to Bydie and me regarding a military member's actions. Conan accused military spouses and Romney of disrespecting the President and of not following military laws. Keep in mind, Bydie and Cherf are military spouses, Romney is a civilian. None are officers or military members so nothing Conan posted applies whatsoever.

*****If you are not interested in this subject - please skip entire post *****

Conan tried to imply that Bydie and Cherf could not make negative comments against Federal officials, Presidents, Cabinet members, etc. She is completely wrong and spoke of something she knows little to nothing about.

Here's the words of a retired member of the U.S. Air Force with 30 years of service, and someone who worked with the U.S. Air Force Judge Advocate General (JAG) Office, who is uniquely qualified to respond to Conan's post.

*****
A. It is advisable to not site About dot com as a reliable reference to The U.S. Uniform Code of Military Justice (UCMJ). It is much wiser to use an official U.S. military online site for your future references. Since all U.S. military members fall under the same UCMJ, one good official online resource is from the Air University Library at Maxwell Air Force Base, Montgomery, AL. For example: http://www.au.af.mil/AU/AWC/AWCGATE/ucmj2.htm#888.

B. While your point is well taken, your opinion, context and interpretation is incorrect. To keep this response simple and in civilian laymen's terms, 'Contempt Towards Officials' charges are usually reserved for commissioned officers who (a.) publicly AND, (b.) while in official military uniform AND, (c.) are on duty AND, (d.) are presenting their opinion as a matter of official record/and/or official duty AND, (e.) present a possible clear and present danger for such official (not a mere disagreement with his or her policy). Please note the phrase 'contemptuous words' has an entirely different meaning in military terms as opposed to civilian terms.

C. Military Spouses (certainly Bydie and Cherf fall into this category) are never held responsible to the UCMJ. It is not against the UCMJ for a spouse to state anything in public or private contrary to any sitting government official (it may not be wise to do so, but they have the right to do so), as no civilian spouse is subject to the UCMJ.

D. 'Lack of Respect' is a matter of opinion, and again, no civilian spouse of any military member is subject to the UCMJ.

E. *Every * U. S. citizen has the Constitutional right to speak/write/publish their mind on political matters. Even U.S. military members, active, guard, reserve, retired.
*****

Cherf writes: in summary, every American citizen, * including military members * have the right to express opinions different from those of whom they speak. For example, active duty military members, in uniform, on duty, on their lunch hour, may disagree with a person or topic at hand without recourse. What they may not do is outlined above (see B).

The list Conan posted are the punitive actions for a military member already found to have broken the standards and rules of the UCMJ. She wrote the acronym 'AWOL' which means Absent Without Leave and is Article 86 (I believe), not 88 as she posted. I have no idea why she posted that which she did.

Nothing Conan posted applies to Bydie, Cherf or Romney. Conan showed complete disrespect to the military by stating laws were not being followed of which Conan knows nothing about and does not understand.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL Ingried...........you seem to 'wonder' a lot, but now you have me 'wondering' why you are trying to get on someone's good side when they're just as tired of hearing your dribble as everyone else is on this page...........your 'wondering' is what has made this topic so long.....why don't you try absorbing some of what you read instead of roaming around aimlessly here on KP in a 'wondering stooper'?



Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I forgot I said I'd explain Conan's erroneous statement to Bydie and me regarding a military member's actions. Conan accused military spouses and Romney of disrespecting the President and of not following military laws. Keep in mind, Bydie and Cherf are military spouses, Romney is a civilian. None are officers or military members so nothing Conan posted applies whatsoever.
> 
> *****If you are not interested in this subject - please skip entire post *****
> 
> ...


Obviously, neither of you were ever in the military and I am aware of that. Let's just say your conduct is unbecoming just like Mitt's was last night. He could never make it in the U.S. military unless that let him be Dictator in Chief. Mitt is a spoiled little boy who puts up a big stink if he doesn't get his way. Poor little Mitty ran wee wee wee all the way home.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot I said I'd explain Conan's erroneous statement to Bydie and me regarding a military member's actions. Conan accused military spouses and Romney of disrespecting the President and of not following military laws. Keep in mind, Bydie and Cherf are military spouses, Romney is a civilian. None are officers or military members so nothing Conan posted applies whatsoever.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Conan:
Obviously you were wrong and lied and got caught exactly like Obama did during the debate last night. Neither of you admit your lies and erroneous statements which stick like glue only on you. 

So wee wee wee back to your hole wearing your lies.

Obama is incapable of serving honorably in the United States Military; never did and never will. 

Your conduct is disgraceful and unbecoming for a human.

Good Day!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot I said I'd explain Conan's erroneous statement to Bydie and me regarding a military member's actions. Conan accused military spouses and Romney of disrespecting the President and of not following military laws. Keep in mind, Bydie and Cherf are military spouses, Romney is a civilian. None are officers or military members so nothing Conan posted applies whatsoever.
> ...


Here is a quote I found and really like about Mitt last night:
"Romney looked more awkward then the Queen in a cow chip tossing contest".
For whatever reason the man just is not comfortable with himself.
I am so puzzled about the itty bitty steps he takes, so un-man-like. Not a Man's stride at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Con lily didn't know you where in the military. When and where did you serve? Thats intersting to me.

You have to tell me how you know military law? 

Mitt puts up a stink? Funny but I remember President Obama's looks and they were not to nice looking especial when caught lieing. 
and the half smile when Romney pointed out to him where Obama's money was kept off shore, or when he caught him about the oil and gas and coal question, or when he just caught him off balance and Obama went off subject. Did you see the mans face? I did.

You are starting to sound like Ingreid. Off the wall statments, with no fact check and no common sense.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Breathe darlings breathe

Me thinkist that the troll/toad needs to learn to snort after huffing and puffing out vile lies

How sad their lives their lives must be. But then again the Strawman thought life was good, even without a brain. Maybe we should get them a hot air balloon so they can go see the Wiz of Ozboma


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Con lily didn't know you where in the military. When and where did you serve? Thats intersting to me.
> 
> You have to tell me how you know military law?
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
Anyone who states facts if off the wall as far as you are concerned.

Have a pleasant day.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Nothing Conan posted applies to Bydie, Cherf or Romney. Conan showed complete disrespect to the military by stating laws were not being followed of which Conan knows nothing about and does not understand.[/quote]

You are the ones who show disrespect for the military Cherf. I have the highest regard for all in the military and I am very proud to be an American. You also are sadly lacking in knowledge as to what is expected of our military. I understand you and Bydie and Romney are not in the U.S. military. None of you could ever make it. There you go again, Cherf, puffing out that chest of yours and making a lot of noise signifying nothing but thanks for the laugh. Sometimes you can be amusing, but not often.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I forgot I said I'd explain Conan's erroneous statement to Bydie and me regarding a military member's actions. Conan accused military spouses and Romney of disrespecting the President and of not following military laws. Keep in mind, Bydie and Cherf are military spouses, Romney is a civilian. None are officers or military members so nothing Conan posted applies whatsoever.
> 
> *****If you are not interested in this subject - please skip entire post *****
> 
> ...


Interesting that to Cherf and Bydie rank does NOT matter
while they happily cash in quite well due to rank.

ANY President deserves respect and Romney showed none.
Poor example of an American.
Romney made all kinds of rules while governor to accomodate him only in a manner none of his predecessors ever asked for but he shows little and sometimes no respect for our President.
Wonder how he was reared. So much is missing re. manners.
Bullying is all he knows. Did he not show that all too clearly when battering his Republican Opponents?
Rick Santorum was indeed right when he said that Romney was the worst choice.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Grimm's Fairy Tales aka The Tales of Poor Little Mitt.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just watching the debate again, love the guys in the White Hats winning.

I just can't believe that Obama thinks that gas when Bush was President at $1.87 was because our economy was in a recession/free fall. So with this logic, Obama has made my life better because of his policies and I have the privelage of paying $3.79 today. Can't wait for the thrill of victory I will feel when I get my heating bill.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Grimm's Fairy Tales aka The Tales of Poor Little Mitt.


ConanO'K
Isn't that a Mormon thing to see women as 2nd class citizens?
I understand there are many rules for women which do not apply to men. I need to dig deeper into that. Too vague for me right now.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good grief, "the binder". I think that it was compiled of women that the previous governor ignored.

I am sure that Mass. was better off having an administration with a majority of women than the years before with a majority male administration. Mass. had more women in his administration than any other state. And for you Obama lovers that number is 49, not 55


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

"Every'' President deserves respect? Are you kidding me?

Oh yeah, I give the utmost respect to the man in the White House who is out "not having sexual intecourse'' with whomever walks by in a skirt.

And let's always remember to respect a man who wears jewelry that says 'there is no god but allah' while pretending to care for a country which was founded and based on Christian beliefs........but wait, maybe Obama doesn't know the name of our God, let's help him out, his name is Jesus Christ.............you can believe in any God you want to, doesn't matter to me, I'm not the one who will be giving you a 'return ticket' when you come knocking at the pealy gates of heaven


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Breathe darlings breathe
> 
> Me thinkist that the troll/toad needs to learn to snort after huffing and puffing out vile lies
> 
> How sad their lives their lives must be. But then again the Strawman thought life was good, even without a brain. Maybe we should get them a hot air balloon so they can go see the Wiz of Ozboma


lake lady Methinks you are really the Wicked Witch of Romneyville. Nothing but lies lies lies coming out of that place. Witches are good at that. Got nothing but bad news and so they have to make up those silly little fantasies to sooth their hurt little mean spirits, poor babies. Pull up your little bridge across the moat so you will feel safe and secure and dream about King Mitty and how he will come riding in on Anne's horse and save you all. But remember trolls and toads are very good swimmers and we can drop in when you least expect us. 
We are very happy out here in the fresh air and yes, thank you for the compliment. We live in the Emerald City also known as America, where people all have hearts and brains and courage. We are very proud of our wonderful President Obama but sadly you are stuck with Mitty the pathetic little man who was hiding behind the curtain who has now been exposed by our dearly loved President Barack Obama. See we don't believe in fantasy and royalty like you do we are all grown up and living in he real world and it's a wonderful place to be. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> "Every'' President deserves respect? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Oh yeah, I give the utmost respect to the man in the White House who is out "not having sexual intecourse'' with whomever walks by in a skirt.
> 
> And let's always remember to respect a man who wears jewelry that says 'there is no god but allah' while pretending to care for a country which was founded and based on Christian beliefs........but wait, maybe Obama doesn't know the name of our God, let's help him out, his name is Jesus Christ.............you can believe in any God you want to, doesn't matter to me, I'm not the one who will be giving you a 'return ticket' when you come knocking at the pealy gates of heaven


Karen - I feel so sorry for you. Talk talk talk and you say nothing. You must be miserable with all that pent up hatred and bigotry inside of you. Let it go just let it go. You will feel so much better. Read a book, take a walk, take some deep breaths.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

What!? Stop the Presses!!!

Is Ingried actually admitting that there might actually be something that she doesn't know everything about? How did that happen? She must have had a sick day when they discussed Mitt Rmney and Mormonism in school that day.......back to the books Ingried.......guess we'll see you in about 5 minutes when you come back claiming to know the entire history of ALL religions in the world.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Be Gone Conad...........poof!


ConanO'K said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > "Every'' President deserves respect? Are you kidding me?
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > "Every'' President deserves respect? Are you kidding me?
> ...


You really do sound like Ingreid Did you take something today to make you feel that calling one names and insults is the way to get your point across like Ingreid??


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Memories of chilhood

Smoke and mirrors hiding the fraud Oz

Munchkins singing in unison like happy socialists

How Dorothy only wanted to get ''home", leave the fairy tale world of fake Oz

And how the Great and Powerful Oz floated away in a hot air balloon, leaving the child stranded along a yellow brick road and her dog without food or water


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Breathe darlings breathe
> ...


Straight jacket please, seem we are losing a little bit in fairy land . Won't mention names but am sure all will pitch in to help her on her way.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Grimm's Fairy Tales aka The Tales of Poor Little Mitt.
> ...


Yes, Ingried women are subserviant to men in the Mormon religion. That is true in some other conservative Christian churches too. Why do you think Anne stayed at home and had the boys even though she was very well educated and seems intelligent. She knows her place. Mitt was taught that women are lesser than he is. That's why he has no problem treating them as he does with no respect. They should be in the home taking care of children.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Obviously you and your little toady friends Yarn lady are the ones not living in the real world. You just can't handle the truth when it is looking you right in the face and that is crazy. You folks need to grow up and see Romney is on a run away train going to no where.  Maybe, he can live with you on your little pretend island.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I still am trying to figure out Why Frankie 2963 thinks we are attacking this women. Could it be because she is disingage with the only thing she has so little of.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> "Every'' President deserves respect? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Oh yeah, I give the utmost respect to the man in the White House who is out "not having sexual intecourse'' with whomever walks by in a skirt.
> 
> And let's always remember to respect a man who wears jewelry that says 'there is no god but allah' while pretending to care for a country which was founded and based on Christian beliefs........but wait, maybe Obama doesn't know the name of our God, let's help him out, his name is Jesus Christ.............you can believe in any God you want to, doesn't matter to me, I'm not the one who will be giving you a 'return ticket' when you come knocking at the pealy gates of heaven


Your gross ignorance is showing. Do you know who Allah is? Obviously not, no surprise really. This country is not a Christian country only right wing nuts believe that. You better clean up your potty mouth and your evil thoughts before you meet God. You make Jesus cry with that kind of behavior, Karen. Where did you go so off the track?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

And Yarn Lady you are so far out in right field you can't even follow along. Sooooooooo far to the right.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good grief, "the binder". I think that it was compiled of women that the previous governor ignored.
> 
> I am sure that Mass. was better off having an administration with a majority of women than the years before with a majority male administration. Mass. had more women in his administration than any other state. And for you Obama lovers that number is 49, not 55


Yes, Mass is known for three, count 3 consecutive, *Democrat * Speakers of the House being indicted and convicted. There are lots of binders filled on those law cases.

Gov Romney had a female Lt Governor and half of his cabinet were women. Romney/Ryan in 2012!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Memories of chilhood
> 
> Smoke and mirrors hiding the fraud Oz
> 
> ...


You are so boorish. I will go back to the real world now of adults and leave you foolish little mean spirits to do whatever it is you do in your little hole in the ground. Maybe you should pull the covers up and go to sleep. You're all losing it.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot I said I'd explain Conan's erroneous statement to Bydie and me regarding a military member's actions. Conan accused military spouses and Romney of disrespecting the President and of not following military laws. Keep in mind, Bydie and Cherf are military spouses, Romney is a civilian. None are officers or military members so nothing Conan posted applies whatsoever.
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, "the binder". I think that it was compiled of women that the previous governor ignored.
> ...


Changing the subject just makes you look stupid, Cherf. Romney is a loser. Your guy is a big ZERO. Nobody cares about yesterday's news. Any idiot can pull out old stories but what is in the headlines today is what everybody is paying attention to today. Go have yourself a good cry and get over it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Be Gone Conad...........poof!


 :XD:

I think LoveLake already dismissed Conan who wee wee weed and took a Wiz behind the Socialist Red curtain while tinkling like a green emerald .... or is that twinkling .... toad .... :mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Con lily didn't know you where in the military. When and where did you serve? Thats intersting to me.
> ...


I have had a pleasant day I had my Crumpets, and a nice honey tea, with my dear friends from Norway. Such a lovely time. We shared all the books we have written and Iwas congratulated on getting my degree in Psychology. It's been so liberating to finially understand what causes so many people who have problems with insanity. Had so many good friends it was just marvelous


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


The State Journal annouced today Romney is a head, in most states, and were impressed by what he did last night. Also had a fact check. very interesting if I do say so.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

I really believe we are being insulted. Not mentioning any names but.....


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> I really believe we are being insulted. Not mentioning any names but.....


nah, Conan went to the home, checked in too!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Congratulations on your Psychology degree. How many is that now?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> I was congratulated on getting my degree in Psychology. It's been so liberating to finially understand what causes so many people who have problems with insanity.
> 
> Congratulations on your Psychology degree. How many is that now?


Quick, Conan needs your help! Can you help her please before she is diagnosed completely insane?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, I am sorry........has Conan already been dismissed, my bad, ok then, well enough with her...........double poof!

I know all too well who ALLAH is, which is exactly why I do not serve him.

My Jesus knows who I am and I know who He is and we have a wonderful relationship.

I love how people claim that they are leaving us and going back to their own little world, yet...........golly gosh, here they are again..............at least I know 'why' they keep coming back for more.............our conversations are much more stimulating than theirs which is why they spend so much time with us and also which is why the group that they tried to start on their own has also gone down the drain........I wouldn't call 2 people conversing (and not even with each other) exactly a 'group', lol.

And again, we see Conan stepping on her tongue. She says that she 'feels sorry for me', yet I find it hard to believe that she could or does actually have empathy for anyone. I'll give her a little time to search for the meaning of 'empathy' and I would ask that we all do the same, give her some time.



Cherf said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Be Gone Conad...........poof!
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Laughable, really laughable............'who' is looking stupid for wanting to talk about something else?

We have over 300 pages of proof that 'beg to differ'......300 (plus) pages of proof that you are quite comfortable with repeating yesterday's, last week's and last month's news!!!???



ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor little Mitty, wee wee wee snort snort snort all the way home. Sooner the better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Well not to brag or anything it is up to ten now. I will be going back next year to study law you know.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Poor little Mitty, wee wee wee snort snort snort all the way home. Sooner the better.


Mitt cannot move into his new home until January. However, you are correct, the sooner the better for all of America.

Hope the Obamas leave some of the furniture and silverware. The Clintons pretty much cleaned house; OUR house.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the guy in the White House winning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh i so wish i could help her Cherf, but some can not be help. They really need more help than i have time for. 
I am rebuilding an engine for my BMW and really do not have the time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I love the guy in the White House winning.


Which guy? there are so many one can't keep count and only two women who were thrown under the bus.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This just reminded me. I spent hours looking up Bible quotes with book and verse. Never hear a word.

This latest rant leaves me speechless. It is madness. Don't worry. I'll get my speech back. Don't miss me too much.



ConanO'K said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > "Every'' President deserves respect? Are you kidding me?
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I love the guy in the White House winning.


what did he win. a trip to disney world?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been thinking about the 'snort, snort' thing. Ingried, ConanOK I think we should have our own clever motto to use. The right-wing posts remind me of something that Beano is designed to prevent. How about 'whif that!'?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> This just reminded me. I spent hours looking up Bible quotes with book and verse. Never hear a word.


1) A Christian knows the _Word _ and doesn't need to spend hours looking up Bible quotes like you must; she knows them already or how to quickly locate what she is searching for

2) If you never hear(d) a word from us is because no verse you listed was applicable. Yarnie responded but you ignored and now dismissed her words.

3) Christians ignore blasphemy

4) Your posts are empty, worthless and meaningless; why bother responding unless for fun or to correct you

5) Most importantly, you were in and read the _ Word _ yet did not hear a thing

May _God _ Bless you and open your heart to hear _His _ words.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Snoozi Suzi, i answered your quotes at least one of them from my jewish bible.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I've been thinking about the 'snort, snort' thing. Ingried, ConanOK I think we should have our own clever motto to use. The right-wing posts remind me of something that Beano is designed to prevent. How about 'whif that!'?


Ingreid had one a while back you could use

Oh wee


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

and the congregation said...............AMEN!


Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > This just reminded me. I spent hours looking up Bible quotes with book and verse. Never hear a word.
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Let there be peace on earth and let it begin with me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So glad you know book and verse in several translations of the Bible off by heart. I should have known that your ideas of appropriateness are different.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > This just reminded me. I spent hours looking up Bible quotes with book and verse. Never hear a word.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Never said that, but lie all you want suzi. FYI: the book and verse don't change places on where to find them no matter the translations. Start memorizing.


You didn't learn or 'hear' a thing in your hours reading the Bible, did you. Very sad ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I love the guy in the White House winning.
> ...


good one... ;-)


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Conan:
> Obviously you were wrong and lied and got caught exactly like Obama did during the debate last night. Neither of you admit your lies and erroneous statements which stick like glue only on you.
> 
> So wee wee wee back to your hole wearing your lies.
> ...


Cherf
Try to be at least smart enough and not make misstatements about issues which even millions of people are very familiar with and know better.

Your trying to screw things around does not erase facts.
I know you want things to be different but try to do it in a better way. 
But then when your leader Mr. Romney gives no details on anything it is very hard to defend him isn't it.
What can you say in his defense when he talks a lot and says nothing.
Mr. Romney has compaigned for years now and has told us nothing. Dealing with him is like catching an Eel with bare hands.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf, I still have a few Bible quotes for your perusal. I still think they pertain:

"And the King shall answer and say unto them, 'Truly I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done unto the least of my brethern, ye have done it unto me."
King James Trans. Matthew 5:40

"Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for someone who is rich to enter the kingdom of God."
New Intl. Matthew 19:24

"He that hateth me hateth my Father."
Amer. Std. John 15:23

"Love thy ememies." (and other interesting stuff)
Sermon on the Mount Matthew 5:43


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Snoozi_suzi
Let us be proud having a Man in our house the White House who is very honest, humane, caring, fair and highly intelligent.
Our President Barack Obama loves all of us and never disregards 47% of us. President Obama has the best for all of us at heart.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry for the double entry. I tried to correct but the system would not allow. I didn't think you lovely ladies would obect to hearing the word of God again.

I have a few Bible quotes for your perusal:

"And the King shall answer and say unto them, 'Truly I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done unto the least of my brethern, ye have done it unto me."
King James Trans. Matthew 5:40

"Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for someone who is rich to enter the kingdom of God."
New Intl. Matthew 19:24

"He that hateth me hateth my Father."
Amer. Std. John 15:23

"Love thy ememies." (and other interesting stuff)
Sermon on the Mount Matthew 5:43


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I have a few Bible quotes for your perusal:
> 
> "And the King shall answer and say unto them, 'Truly I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done unto the least of my brethern, ye have done it unto me."
> King James Trans. Matthew 5:40
> ...


snoozi_suzi
What a wonderful reminder. Thank you very much.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf, Thank you for posting the UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice) information for LillyConan's benefit AND for mine. (Eye Roll)
I did not sleep well last night. I tossed and turned all night long. Why? No, not because of excitement from Romney winning the debate last night, but because I was SOOOOOO worried that the M.P.s would come and carry me off to Leavenworth Prison. Thank goodness, I didn't overstep any bounds. I MAY report on what the "Old Military Salts" think and say about Obo this weekend. Oh, I'd better not or Conan might report them too! 

Snort! Chortle! Eye Roll!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

suzi, You think you can quote me the Bible like Conan quoted the military laws to me? 

Consider how well that worked out for Conan and what a fool she made herself to be.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Never said that, but lie all you want suzi. FYI: the book and verse don't change places on where to find them no matter the translations. Start memorizing.
> 
> You didn't learn or 'hear' a thing in your hours reading the Bible, did you. Very sad ....


Cherf,
Snoozi suzi just put up 4 bible quotes, but the exact same ones were put up recently by someone else. I guess great minds think alike.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf, Thank you for posting the UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice) information for LillyConan's benefit AND for mine. (Eye Roll)
> I did not sleep well last night. I tossed and turned all night long. Why? No, not because of excitement from Romney winning the debate last night, but because I was SOOOOOO worried that the M.P.s would come and carry me off to Leavenworth Prison. Thank goodness, I didn't overstep any bounds. I MAY report on what the "Old Military Salts" think and say about Obo this weekend. Oh, I'd better not or Conan might report them too!
> 
> Snort! Chortle! Eye Roll!


Or, maybe, you could get a few of them to pick her up ....


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf, Thank you for posting the UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice) information for LillyConan's benefit AND


Did I do OK? I do honor and salute those who rank higher than I.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you threatening God? Careful. Is that thunder?



Cherf said:


> suzi, You think you can quote me the Bible like Conan quoted the military laws to me?
> 
> Consider how well that worked out for Conan and what a fool she made herself to be.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

While I am sure that none of us, not even her side-kicks, can compare to the Omnipotent Conan, we do our best.

How can you claim to know so much about our God while you are serving yours here on Earth?

Conan, the next time you do your hourly search in our Bible, look this verse up: Proverbs 17:28


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> suzi, You think you can quote me the Bible like Conan quoted the military laws to me?
> 
> Consider how well that worked out for Conan and what a fool she made herself to be.


snoozi_suzi
Congratulations your Bible Verses are hitting some sore spots with some folks.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok My Beloved................I am outta here for tonight........for those who actually do pray (and not just put on heirs, Gods sees ALL), don't forget about our friend Janeway who checked in with us earlier today......Good Night all, off to do a little knitting, then to bed.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> While I am sure that none of us, not even her side-kicks, can compare to the Omnipotent Conan, we do our best.
> 
> How can you claim to know so much about our God while you are serving yours here on Earth?
> 
> Conan, the next time you do your hourly search in our Bible, look this verse up: Proverbs 17:28


karen2835
May I tell you that many of us are very familiar with the words of the Bible and seldom have to look them up again.
By the way 100 (one hundred) new versions of the Bible are
coming on the market. Now that should keep us busy finding the differences.
I guess we can look for 100 more Sects appearing. After all
Religion has become big business and a steady one at that.
All you need is put fear into the mind of people and you have some steady patrons.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Whoever hates me hated my Father also.
If i had not done in their presence works which no one else ever did, they would not be guilty of sin; but now, they have seen them and have hated both me and My Father. But this has happened in order to fulfill the words in their Torah which read," THEY HATED ME FOR NO REASON AT ALL.When the counselor comes, whom I will send you from the 
Father he will tesitfy on my behalf. And you testify too, because you have been with me from the outset.
Yochannan (John ) 15: 23-26 Complete Jewish Bible

If someone wants to sue your for your shirt, let him have your coat as well
Mattityahu 5:40 Complete Jewish Bible translation by Dr. David H. Stern

Then Yeshua said to his talmidim, "Yes I tell you that it will be very hard for a rich man to enter the Kingdom of Heaven. Furthermore, I ell you that is easier for a camel to pass through a needle's eye than for a rich man to enter the Kingdom of God". when the talmidim heard this they were utterly amazed. "then who,"they ask, "can be saved?" Yesha looked at them and said, "Humanly,this is impossible; But with God everthing is possible." Kefa replied," Look we havae left everything and followed you. So what will we have?" Yeshua said to them," Yes, I tellyou that in the regenerated world, when the Son of Man sits on his glorious throne you who have followed me will also sit on twwelve thrones and Judges the twelve tribes of Isra"el.
Mattityahu 19:23-28 Complete Jewish Bible translation by Dr. David H. Stern


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Snoozi Suzi above are your bible quotes, and what I have in my Jewish Bible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Karen, "Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is considered wise; and he that shutteth his lips is esteemed a man of understanding." Proverbs 17:28

Please enlighten us all rather than pass notes in class.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You forgot to all "in your opinion."



Cherf said:


> suzi, You think you can quote me the Bible like Conan quoted the military laws to me?
> 
> Consider how well that worked out for Conan and what a fool she made herself to be.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Karen2835, if someone wants to immigrate to this country, and wants to become a US citizen, they have to follow the rules governing how they enter the country and how they become citizens. You know as well as I do this doesn't always happen. The only class of "illegal" immigrants I support are people who were too young to have a say when their parents entered this country illegally. Some of those who had to come along with their parents were small children and are just as American as you and I. They don't know any other culture except the American one.

I say, support the people who were too young to make an informed decision about coming to the US and are under the age of 21. I also think it's important to remember some people come to this country because the are persecuted in their own countries. The US has rules to cover granting immigrants asylum here. If they apply, then those immigrants who qualify have to use that method of coming and staying here.

This all seems really simple to me. All we have to do is look at the laws governing immigration. Are our borders secure? Not always. What do we do about that? I'm not sure.

PS: all my typos are the resut of typing too fast.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A fool takes no pleasure in trying to understand;
he only wants to express his own opinion. Mishlei 18:2

A fool's mouth is his ruin; his words are a trap to him.Mishlei 18:7


To acquire good sense is to love oneself; to treasure discerment is to prosper. Mishlei 19:8

Complete Jewish Bible, translation by Dr. David H Stern

Suzi these are some for you to think on.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, Thank you for posting the UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice) information for LillyConan's benefit AND
> ...


You did wonderfully GREAT, cherf! And I'm sure Queen is very honored and considers herself well saluted.

I must admit, however, that I feel terrible for the 
uninformed, threatening person who embarrassed herself so badly by posting her version of the UMCJ and showing her ignorance. There should be a RED smiley for her...not just a pink one.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

Oh I see the troll/toads are being their snarky ignorant selves.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Oh I see the troll/toads are being their snarky ignorant selves.


Don't even think about kissing one of those trolling toads!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

The difference between Romney's and Obo's priorities:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

So true so true. But I also think Obama could be the Great Oz, I mean he lies, uses smoke and mirrors and floats away to the golf course when things get tough


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

RESPECT is earned not deserved by ANYONE
When will the dumb get that concept


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm home! Got out of bed to read this site-- let me see there's one or two Bible thumpers, a whiff sniffer, a new college degree and some others but this tired mind does not remember.

Ingried is same but using a few more intelligent words. Maybe she is becoming educated especially with those 100 new Bibles.

ConLilK is still very toasty rude person who has not learned any thing. My daughter has a ME in Higher Education, but is a stay-at-home mom by choice who is home schooling her two children. Evidently you don't know that we women can earn, cook and throw the bacon out the back door if we chose.

That just about sums it all up while I have been in bed.

The Queen rules because I gave her that rank in our kingdom. Those red hip Prada's are earned not given. Several of you only wish you could join as ConLilK wishes she could rule.

Hail to our Queen!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

51 to 47 Romney is ahead. Yea. Watching Hannity tonight. Wow . Also Racheal is complain about Paul Ryan not getting a quarter back name right. Plus Dan RAther is her guest. The same man who as a newscaster was caught up in his own lies.
Hannity tonight said about two of Obamas girls complaining about the white was the worst place for women to work, paid 18% less then the men. Very eye opening going on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Salutations
> ...


If you do you will get warts on your Parda's among other places.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> The difference between Romney's and Obo's priorities:


LOve it good one lady


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

so glad to see you Janeway. Hope you are feeling better. Take care and don't overdo! XO


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Speaking of those who have died for our country in the last few years, let me tell you this. For the first 6 months of 1971 I lived in Washington DC. I went to Arlington National Cemetery several times. I had acollege oriented work/study job. Even though there are bigger military cemeteries. acres more of white crosses marking the graves of our soldiers from so many wars, I was still impressed by what I saw. Did you know that Robert E. Lee originally owned the property that became Arlington Nat'l Cemetery? His home is part of the cemetery and looks out over the fields of the dead.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> The difference between Romney's and Obo's priorities:


One of the best graphics!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, Cherf. I'm glad you liked what I had to say about listening to the debate on the radio. Thre are a couple of reasons I prefer listening as opposed to seeing & listening at the sane time which is what happens with TV. I've been a folk music fan since the early 60's and have many friends who are musicians. To really get into the music a person needs to concentrate with their ears most of all. I also have several blind friends and still like listening to baseball games on the radio the way my Dad used to and my my blind baseball fan friends still do. 

I think a lot of people who are involved with this topic will start to briefly refer to what someone said instead of making long quotes with a little practice and we'll all enjoy reading this topic more.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> You forgot to all "in your opinion."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked out real well for me and not so good for you, Cherf. Fibbing once again. Shame on you. Education is a good thing, Cherf. Read or take a class and learn something. Higher education is a good thing and you are never too old to learn. I'm always taking classes and it really expands the mind and teaches you how to make your own decisions and not follow along after Romney. So sad Cherf. If you didn't fib so much I would feel so sorry for you. You should have those highs and lows of yours checked out. Could be manic/depressive that's troubling you. Find a good doctor.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

When I think of the problems we have with our infrastructure, I wonder if it would be possibe to bring back something like the WPA and CCC that did so much to give people jobs in the Depression and to repair, rebuild and expand the infrastructure in this country. I readily admit I don't know how much money and effort it would take to recreate these things but I know they did a lot to get this country back on its feet back then.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Karen2835, if someone wants to immigrate to this country, and wants to become a US citizen, they have to follow the rules governing how they enter the country and how they become citizens. You know as well as I do this doesn't always happen. The only class of "illegal" immigrants I support are people who were too young to have a say when their parents entered this country illegally. Some of those who had to come along with their parents were small children and are just as American as you and I. They don't know any other culture except the American one.
> 
> I say, support the people who were too young to make an informed decision about coming to the US and are under the age of 21. I also think it's important to remember some people come to this country because the are persecuted in their own countries. The US has rules to cover granting immigrants asylum here. If they apply, then those immigrants who qualify have to use that method of coming and staying here.
> 
> ...


SeattleSoul
You said it so eloquently.
Children are not guilty of the sins of their fathers.
Let us embrace everyone deserving.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> RESPECT is earned not deserved by ANYONE
> When will the dumb get that concept


Nonnie
You have missed important lessons in Life.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> When I think of the problems we have with our infrastructure, I wonder if it would be possibe to bring back something like the WPA and CCC that did so much to give people jobs in the Depression and to repair, rebuild and expand the infrastructure in this country. I readily admit I don't know how much money and effort it would take to recreate these things but I know they did a lot to get this country back on its feet back then.


SeattleSoul
President Obama has been trying to get going on our infrastructure which is way behind even that of underdeveloped countries. 
Anyone stating that we cannot afford it is un-American.
There is nothing we can't do.
Fact also is that if we had speed trains crossing our country 
Tourism would skyrocket. 
People from the rest of the World do not want to fly over our Country, they want to see it from the ground as they see other countries.

We also have to start "yesterday" to make adequate transportation available for seniors. Many should no longer be on the road behind any wheel but we should not make them shut-ins either.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

karen2835 said:


> LOL Ingried...........you seem to 'wonder' a lot, but now you have me 'wondering' why you are trying to get on someone's good side when they're just as tired of hearing your dribble as everyone else is on this page...........your 'wondering' is what has made this topic so long.....why don't you try absorbing some of what you read instead of roaming around aimlessly here on KP in a 'wondering stooper'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. I'm copying a bunch of replies above in just the way I object to. I think most adults here know what "short and sweet" means and can stop with the long quotes without even breaking a sweat. The only "flattery" I need about my idea of limiting quotes is to see that very thing happen. As you already know, I'm kind of simple-minded sometimes...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to all "in your opinion."
> ...


ConanO'K
Has fibbing not become a constant for some here?
It is not a character flaw for some but a medical issue and should be treated.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

So I think we should all post our degrees, GPAs, graduation accomplishments, licences, credentials, titles, etc., to appease Conan.

Whatcha think .... ? Ah, no- Conan looses, and she is obviously a lot older than I but not any wiser.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovethelake, I heard a piece on the CBS evening news where a woman explained where those binders came from. Of course, I didn't write down her name and what organization she said compiled and sent those binders to Romney. The point is that Romney didn't ask for that information.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Lovethelake, I heard a piece on the CBS evening news where a woman explained where those binders came from. Of course, I didn't write down her name and what organization she said compiled and sent those binders to Romney. The point is that Romney didn't ask for that information.


SeattleSoul
The woman speaking about the binders was Romney's opponent when running for Governor.
Several women's groups approached the Candidates asking that more women should be placed in government positions.
It was not Romney who felt so big hearted to see that more women would get jobs at all.
Women pressured for it.

At the beginning of Romney's term the percentage of women in office was 30 percent, then went up to 45% and again went down to 25% before he left office.
Well, who would like to have such a bully boss.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Karen 2835, there's a saying about Presidents in general that goes something like this "respect the office even if you don't respect the man". You can feel and express all the contempt you want to in most parts of your life about Obama, but he still occupies the office of President and some respect for him is required. A dirty job, if you don't like him, but one we all get to do.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Lovethelake, I heard a piece on the CBS evening news where a woman explained where those binders came from. Of course, I didn't write down her name and what organization she said compiled and sent those binders to Romney. The point is that Romney didn't ask for that information.


This is incorrect , Romney did ask for the resumes of qualified women to work in his State govt.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Karen2835, let me repeat myself. Even if you do not respect the man who occupies the OFFICE of President you still have to respect him as a part of repecting THE OFFICE he occupies. This is US History 101. You may not like it but that's how it works. This isn't some silly stuff I just made up to bother you. It's just how it is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Right now I'm thinking why I bother with you donkeys.



theyarnlady said:


> A fool takes no pleasure in trying to understand;
> he only wants to express his own opinion. Mishlei 18:2
> 
> A fool's mouth is his ruin; his words are a trap to him.Mishlei 18:7
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

About being very famiiar with and being able to quote the Bible, many Christians are able to do both. They learn to do this on purpose, as part of the way they express their devotion to their faith. People of other faiths do the same. What's the big deal?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You certainly are.



lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Oh I see the troll/toads are being their snarky ignorant selves.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, thanks for the good laugh you gave me about having tea and crumpets with a bunch of geniuses. I hope you're making good progress repairing your BMW, too.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Karen 2835, there's a saying about Presidents in general that goes something like this "respect the office even if you don't respect the man". You can feel and express all the contempt you want to in most parts of your life about Obama, but he still occupies the office of President and some respect for him is required. A dirty job, if you don't like him, but one we all get to do.


Does that include Bill and "the blue dress"....which took place in the Oval Office???


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No, they submitted the information without any request from mittens. This is according to the woman responsible in MA.



Cherf said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Lovethelake, I heard a piece on the CBS evening news where a woman explained where those binders came from. Of course, I didn't write down her name and what organization she said compiled and sent those binders to Romney. The point is that Romney didn't ask for that information.
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cherf, I may have misunderstood, but it sure sounded like Romney hadn't requested those binders. Will have to pay more attention if the story is repeated.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bydie, there's probably been something happening in the Oval Office that shouldn't be happening there in every administration. Bill isn't the only President to do scandalous things where he very, very much should not have been doing them. That's not my point.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I think suzi is confused and doesn't know it is her party which is represented by the jackass and not the Republican party.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Karen 2835, there's a saying about Presidents in general that goes something like this "respect the office even if you don't respect the man". You can feel and express all the contempt you want to in most parts of your life about Obama, but he still occupies the office of President and some respect for him is required. A dirty job, if you don't like him, but one we all get to do.
> ...


I thought she meant Obama was not respecting his position in the Oval Office by being the first and only President to show up for work in the office without wearing a tie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No Cherf, I am not confused. I know you're the donkey. (I am more circumspect of my language than you are. Tsk, tsk.)



Cherf said:


> I think suzi is confused and doesn't know it is her party which is represented by the jackass and not the Republican party.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Aw, come on now. You all know I'm not talking about who wore his tie in the Oval Office on any particular day.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cherf, I may have misunderstood, but it sure sounded like Romney hadn't requested those binders. Will have to pay more attention if the story is repeated.


Go to foxnewsinsider.com or search Google for a Megyn Kelly interview with Kerry Healey. Kerry was the female Lt Governor to Romney and she explained to Megyn today in an interview how Romney used resumes from the Mass Policical Women's Cacsus and Mass Gap to have qualified women's resumes submitted for selection for him to employ.

Romney fulfilled a promise he and his rival candidate both made before he was elected to be Governor in MA to specifically accept submitted resumes, and Romney fulfilled his promise to made a concerted effort to hire women in equality to men on his staff. He did.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> No, they submitted the information without any request from mittens. This is according to the woman responsible in MA.


Snoozi, You mean, Lt. Governor of Massachusetts for MA Governor Romney? Do you mean that responsible woman selected to be second to Romney and selected by Romney; that woman?

Why don't you write about the issues you understand instead of those you know nothing about.

Make women proud.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Why are we talking about binders which is a fact of the topic of Romney's record of hiring more woman for his staff than Obama hired for his staff.

You would think Obama supporters would be talking about Obama's one and only accomplishment to date--Obamacare. 

Not even Obama has brought up his prize accomplishment in the debates. Why doesn't he like to discuss his baby?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > When I think of the problems we have with our infrastructure, I wonder if it would be possibe to bring back something like the WPA and CCC that did so much to give people jobs in the Depression and to repair, rebuild and expand the infrastructure in this country. I readily admit I don't know how much money and effort it would take to recreate these things but I know they did a lot to get this country back on its feet back then.
> ...


Ingried,

Wake up! You must be sleep-posting! How can our "infrastructure" be "way behind even that of underdeveloped countries"?!!! That's a contradiction. Give examples please.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


ConanOk and Ingried,

Either you are both incredibly uninformed or are being deliberately insulting to the Mormons. This is just another feeble attempt to insult and discredit both Mr. and Mrs. Romney, while bolstering the FALSE idea that the Romney/Ryan ticket is anti-women.

Ingried, you wrote on page seven of this thread (Part IV):

"Try to be at least smart enough and not make misstatements about issues which even millions of people are familiar with and know better."

There are somewhere around 15 million members of the LDS church worldwide who "know better" than either of you. What's "too vague" is your grasp of the truth.

Side note for political trivia: Women are "subservient" and "lesser" according to Mormons??? Utah was second only to Wyoming in legislating voting rights for women!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Lovethelake, I heard a piece on the CBS evening news where a woman explained where those binders came from. Of course, I didn't write down her name and what organization she said compiled and sent those binders to Romney. The point is that Romney didn't ask for that information.


That is not totally true. Romney said that he went around to various Women's Professional Groups and told them he wanted to hirer more women in his administration. Then the binder arrived. So he did not state he wanted a binder, but received one because of his request. I many not have the wording perfect, but that was what he said in the debate.


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Who mentioned Leona Helmsley...she was the origonal Queen of mean and treated her employees terrible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just to play the role of Devil's Advocate for a moment:

Why would anyone look only at 'women's resumes?' Isn't that Affirmative Action and does he believe in it in all cases or only when trying to get votes from a particular group? What does he believe?

There were no female partners while Romney was at Bain (1980-90's)


Cherf said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, I may have misunderstood, but it sure sounded like Romney hadn't requested those binders. Will have to pay more attention if the story is repeated.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Romney's accomplishment in Massachusetts was Romneycare. Don't hear much about that these days.

President Obama finally killed Osama bin Laden, responsible for engineering the 9/11 raids that brought the conflict to our shores. He has not used this as political fodder.

Are you going to TRY to bully me for this statement too?



Cherf said:


> Why are we talking about binders which is a fact of the topic of Romney's record of hiring more woman for his staff than Obama hired for his staff.
> 
> You would think Obama supporters would be talking about Obama's one and only accomplishment to date--Obamacare.
> 
> Not even Obama has brought up his prize accomplishment in the debates. Why doesn't he like to discuss his baby?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe because the previous governor was a male chauvanist pig and did not give women a fair shot at jobs


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Romney's accomplishment in Massachusetts was Romneycare. Don't hear much about that these days. 

President Obama finally killed Osama bin Laden, responsible for engineering the 9/11 raids that brought the conflict to our shores. He has not used this as political fodder.

Are you going to TRY to bully me for this statement too?


Hello, are you totally living in Oz? What about Biden and his chant...Osama is dead and GM is alive? Who would believe that Osama death wasn't used for political "spiking of the ball" ?

Love the left and their constant chant of victimization. Very pathetic


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow. Didn't take long for the subservant role of women to appear as a dig against Mormons or other Christian women. 
I am sure that soon some one will quote the bible verse about women being submissive to their husbands. It's in Ephesians, but although you will quote that to point out the "submissive" part you will fail to continue and see what is required of husbands. They are to love their wives as Christ loved the church, which as Christian's we know what Christ did for us. He gave his life for us, so husbands are to love and care for their wives as Christ did. 

To me Ann knows how much Mitt loves and cares about her and their family. I doubt she feels subservant. 

I know many well educated women who have chosen to stay home and raise a family. Is there something wrong with staying home and taking care of your children?

When was the binder thing in the 90's. most resumes were on paper!!! So yes they were probably compiled in binders!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Wow. Didn't take long for the subservant role of women to appear as a dig against Mormons or other Christian women.
> I am sure that soon some one will quote the bible verse about women being submissive to their husbands. It's in Ephesians, but although you will quote that to point out the "submissive" part you will fail to continue and see what is required of husbands. They are to love their wives as Christ loved the church, which as Christian's we know what Christ did for us. He gave his life for us, so husbands are to love and care for their wives as Christ did.
> 
> To me Ann knows how much Mitt loves and cares about her and their family. I doubt she feels subservant.
> ...


Yes, Mia Love appears to be very "subservient", doesn't she?
The Progs are grasping at straws again.

Oh while we're talking "women", has anyone mentioned that Anita Dunn, one of Obo's Marxist minion czars, said that the atmosphere towards women working in the While House is "hostile" as far as pay and promotions are concerned. How do you explain that, Progs?


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have never recognized Obama as president. He is a fake and schmoozed his way to the top.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> I have never recognized Obama as president. He is a fake and schmoozed his way to the top.


What is your evidence for this?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

You progs will natter on about anything that distracts from the real issues. Rather than discuss the Middle East failures, the lack of any government budget, the outrageous spending, the soaring national debt, the trillions (yes, trillions) of dollars spent on welfare, the high unemployment rate, and the abyssmal economy, you talk about the really important issues like...um... binders. And Mormonism. And the fact that Ann Romney was a stay-at-home mom. Way to go, Progs. You've certainly glommed on to the really important stuff.

"It is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing." Dang! I knew being an English major would pay off one day. SNORT!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> Torticollus said:
> 
> 
> > I have never recognized Obama as president. He is a fake and schmoozed his way to the top.
> ...


Where are his grades? What articles did he write for the law review? Where are the people who attended class with him at Columbia? What legislation did he author? How many times did he vote present? I can't answer most of these questions because he has sealed all the records and most of the media is complicit in keeping this stuff hidden. So it's clear to me he hasn't risen to the top on his rather spotty and mysterious record.

Where is the evidence that he DIDN'T schmooze his way to the top?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> Torticollus said:
> 
> 
> > I have never recognized Obama as president. He is a fake and schmoozed his way to the top.
> ...


First one I think of is "winning" the Nobel Peace Prize for what he might do. What a slap in the face of the honorable men and women that dedicated their lives and DECADES to improve our planet.

SHAMEFUL, and to accept it was even more disgraceful


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Now hold on a minute! Perhaps she stayed home because she thought it was best for the children. I did and that was the reason why. Just because a woman stays home to raise their children does not make them stupid or subservient.

I couldn't think of anyone more deserving of the benefits of my intelligence than our children. That just can't be done when the kids are in the care of someone else the majority of their waking hours. It didn't make me stupid. It made our kids smarter, well adjusted, well behaved, and socially capable. We had little or no money but were able to make-do. The result is that we have raised children that have become respectful and successful adults.

My staying home didn't hurt my career one bit. When I went back into the job market one of the positions I applied for was a Health Care IT Project Manager. I was asked during the interview where I got my PM experience when I had a 10 year hole in my resume. I told them that I was a SAHM during that time with three children. It had to deliver results with a time-frame and budget so tight it squeaked. If that didn't prove I was a capable PM nothing would. I was offered the position. Staying at home is not the death knoll, career-wise, most women might think it is.

Furthermore, I have never seen Mitt treat his wife with anything other than respect. For you to be disrespectful to her because of her choices is to be disrespectful to all women and what I and many struggled for during the women's movement.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Romney is NOT a self made man.... he is a Mormon made man. right that he had nothing, but between the church and his father....that's how the money was made.....Romney, wooptido, did not take a check as governor. the only governor in history to admit he didn't deserve one. and the other thing, he didn't need the money, that would have been chunk change.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > Torticollus said:
> ...


Of course you can't answer the questions because you made them up. If you would really research this, I'm sure you would find out the answers. He can't seal the records on congress.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

What cave have you been hiding in?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > Frandelia said:
> ...


Oh yes, he can. and has. Please, enlighten me. Inform me of all the wonderful things he did in Congress. Heck, all he's done as President is appoint a bunch of tzars, issue executive orders to circumvent Congress and the Constitution, and pass Obamacare. He's an empty suit in an empty chair. If he isn't, then why isn't he running on his "stellar" record?


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't believe grown women talk to one another the way you talk to each other. What do you hope to accomplish? You are not bringing about anything positive. No one is being won over. It's such a waste of a good day to spend it antagonizing each other.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > CarolfromTX said:
> ...


I'd like to see proof that he has sealed congressional records. And what "tzars" are you talking about? Be specific, who? What executive orders have "circumvented the constitution." Just saying something doesn't make it so.

I think Obamacare is the best thing he has done. I believe healthcare is a right. Why shouldn't everyone have the equivalent of Medicare no matter their age?

And he saved the auto industry. He saved many auto industry-related jobs here in Indiana.

He passed the Lilly Ledbetter Fair Pay Act which allows women to sue for fair pay no matter how long the injustice has gone on.

He ended "don't ask, don't tell" in the military which ensures that good people can serve no what their sexual orientation is.

He ended the ill-advised war in Iraq.

He appointed two pro-choice women to the Supreme Court.

He increased benefits for veterans.

Here is a link that talks about these and others

http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/march_april_2012/features/obamas_top_50_accomplishments035755.php?page=2

I think President Obama has more empathy for how the average person lives than Mitt Romney. I don't think Romney is a bad person, just mis-guided and out of touch.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Ann Romney referred to us as " You people' Listening to Mitt Romney make me think I am watching an episode of Mad Men. His remark about having binders of women to hire. Actually he did not do that by himself as he would have us believe. It was a womans group who gave him a list of qualified women.He never answered the question about equal pay. Any woman in the workforce knows that men get paid more than women for the same job.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > Torticollus said:
> ...


It's people like you that don't like the truth and therefore ignore the facts. Obama was editor of the Harvard Review, he taught Constitution Law at the University of Chicago and wrote 3 books. If you are saying that this is all made up, your diagnosis is "delusional".


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Again, a distraction from the real issues! Which are: The sorry economy, high gas prices, a failed foreign policy, trillions spent on welfare, and a soring national debt and deficit.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Again, a distraction from the real issues! Which are: The sorry economy, high gas prices, a failed foreign policy, trillions spent on welfare, and a soring national debt and deficit.


You know, you remind me of an Indiana congressman (Earl Landgrebe) who said during the Watergate scandal involving President Nixon:

"Don't confuse me with the facts. I've got a closed mind."


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Karen 2835, there's a saying about Presidents in general that goes something like this "respect the office even if you don't respect the man". You can feel and express all the contempt you want to in most parts of your life about Obama, but he still occupies the office of President and some respect for him is required. A dirty job, if you don't like him, but one we all get to do.
> ...


How about that 12 year affair he had with Jennifer Flowers before he ran for office. everyone knew about it except Hillary.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Finally, a voice of reason in all this insanity. People just do not want to check facts. They want to be spoonfed whatever Fox News is doling out these days. What a sad commentary. Thank you for your comments.


Frandelia said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > Frandelia said:
> ...


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought politics was taboo on this forum.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > Torticollus said:
> ...


lovethelake
Leave your make-believe-environment and get into the real world beyond our borders and you learn about the standing of our President around the globe. 
In fact they believe that President Obama should win the election by the widest margin ever of course they are just now learning about the racism rearing its ugly heads once more.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Speaking of those who have died for our country in the last few years, let me tell you this. For the first 6 months of 1971 I lived in Washington DC. I went to Arlington National Cemetery several times. I had acollege oriented work/study job. Even though there are bigger military cemeteries. acres more of white crosses marking the graves of our soldiers from so many wars, I was still impressed by what I saw. Did you know that Robert E. Lee originally owned the property that became Arlington Nat'l Cemetery? His home is part of the cemetery and looks out over the fields of the dead.


Seattlesoul
Thank you for that it interesting info. Did not know that about Robt E Lee. I appreciate that piece of history.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > No, they submitted the information without any request from mittens. This is according to the woman responsible in MA.
> ...


Cherf
It is you who is uninformed once more.
It might serve you well to remain quiet when not on top of things.
Women's groups in Massachussetts pushed for more women getting government jobs and NOT Mr. Romney.
Then the numbers went from 30% to 45% down to 25%
before Romney left office. Bully Bosses are tough to work for.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's permitted in General Chit Chat. It will die out after the election in November. Avoid if it doesn't interest you. Enjoy the fall.



tielma said:


> I thought politics was taboo on this forum.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

They took his beloved home as retribution for his not heading up the Northern armies. Robt. E. Lee was in charge of West Point at the breakout of the Civil War. He would not leave his beloved Virginia and so became General of the Army for the Southern cause. A visit to Arlington is a history lesson in itself. So sad to look out and see what pay backs can do. He is buried at Washing and Lee College in VA. A great man.


mariaps said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of those who have died for our country in the last few years, let me tell you this. For the first 6 months of 1971 I lived in Washington DC. I went to Arlington National Cemetery several times. I had acollege oriented work/study job. Even though there are bigger military cemeteries. acres more of white crosses marking the graves of our soldiers from so many wars, I was still impressed by what I saw. Did you know that Robert E. Lee originally owned the property that became Arlington Nat'l Cemetery? His home is part of the cemetery and looks out over the fields of the dead.
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > Torticollus said:
> ...


Lovethelake, you are so right. To win a prize for something you didn't do is like pee wee ball players winning a trophy when there are no winners.
Maria


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

It's a shame people don't get as worked up about electing their congress men/women as they do the president. Congress makes the laws. That's where the problems are and will continue to be until there are term limits.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

LizAnne, I agree with you about how some women are speaking to each other here. Someone may say something interesting and informative, but I may just pass on by because there's a bunch of name calling included. It's as easy to disagree politely as it is to do it rudely. Name calling achieves LESS than nothing.

No one is going to change anyone's decision about who they'll vote for in November. Maybe we should try talking about what we want to see happen in the next 4 years, no matter who is elected, and how those things could be achieved.There will be life after the election.

While JFK said "Ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country", I say, in light of our current situation as a country. "Ask what your country should do for you and ask what you should do for your country." There will be as many answers as there are people here to answer those questions, but we could work our way through our answers and find many of us are in agreement when we boil down all the answers.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't see anything wrong with showing ID. We show ID for almost everything today and if you can legally vote whats the big deal. I believe Romney did it again and he'll do it Monday night also.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SnooziSuzi

I am Quoteing you here. Page # 8

This reminded me. I spent hours looking up bible quotes with book and verse. Never heard a word . 

I answered you once before, and have now answered you again. 

On page 8 I quoted your same Bible verse back to you. With an add on to the true meaning. Plus one you had the wrong verse. I also added my own to page 9 after you quoted another one to Karen.

Then you post 

Right now I"m thinking why bother with you donkeys. 

Which way is it? I answered you yet now I am a donkey. 

I wonder if it was because I answered you or because you got caught with the truth thrown at you.

Make up your mind you can't have it both ways.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > suzi, You think you can quote me the Bible like Conan quoted the military laws to me?
> ...


Snoozi--I'm impressed, you can quote from the Bible. Any of us who read and know the Bible are not being offended. Anyone can pull out a book and refer to quotes. Speak your own words.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Why would anyone look only at 'women's resumes?' Isn't that Affirmative Action and does he believe in it in all cases or only when trying to get votes from a particular group? What does he believe?


I heard snoozi-suzi only considered men when she got married; she wouldn't look at the available women for her spouse. Isn't that Affirmative Action?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Sheilak1 said:


> Who mentioned Leona Helmsley...she was the origonal Queen of mean and treated her employees terrible.


Sheilak1; Ingried brought up Leona; the Queen of Mean who was convicted of tax invasion and bequeathed her billionaire wealth to her dog. Lovely role model for the liberals.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I never found your reply.



theyarnlady said:


> SnooziSuzi
> 
> I am Quoteing you here. Page # 8
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like I can't win with you. Doesn't bother me.



mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Romney's accomplishment in Massachusetts was Romneycare. Don't hear much about that these days.


Romney spoke about Romneycare in both Presidential Debates; you were snoozing again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now is that supposed to be an intelligent reply? Whif that.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone look only at 'women's resumes?' Isn't that Affirmative Action and does he believe in it in all cases or only when trying to get votes from a particular group? What does he believe?
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Shayfaye, Robert E. Lee was indeed faced with a difficult choice between his career and his home state. I hope I never have to make a decision that hard. Lee was a great general and he also ended up on the losing side. The losing side in war usually suffers some retribution at the hands of the winners. To visit Arlington and see nothing but what paybacks can do is to denigrate the dead who are buried there.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> You progs will natter on about anything that distracts from the real issues. Rather than discuss the Middle East failures, the lack of any government budget, the outrageous spending, the soaring national debt, the trillions (yes, trillions) of dollars spent on welfare, the high unemployment rate, and the abyssmal economy, you talk about the really important issues like...um... binders. And Mormonism. And the fact that Ann Romney was a stay-at-home mom. Way to go, Progs. You've certainly glommed on to the really important stuff.
> 
> "It is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing." Dang! I knew being an English major would pay off one day. SNORT!


 :thumbup: The Progs are just doing what they are told by Rachel Maddow and the other pundits who no one but them listen to either.

Great use of the English Major education. SNORT!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Quite the contrary. Leona Helmsley would qualify for Queen of the right.



Cherf said:


> Sheilak1 said:
> 
> 
> > Who mentioned Leona Helmsley...she was the origonal Queen of mean and treated her employees terrible.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady
To bring you up to date as to the modern way of doing any business as far as managing is concerned.
I can be accomplished from anywhere in the World.
The President is NEVER away from his job even when in the air.

People no longer sit in little cubicles with the boss looking over the half wall. People work from home and even the car or sitting on a Park bench. Times have changed and you might find out about it, it is very interesting.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone look only at 'women's resumes?' Isn't that Affirmative Action and does he believe in it in all cases or only when trying to get votes from a particular group? What does he believe?
> ...


Snort


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this some anti-English major joke? I have NO IDEA what you are trying to say. Why bother?



Cherf said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > You progs will natter on about anything that distracts from the real issues. Rather than discuss the Middle East failures, the lack of any government budget, the outrageous spending, the soaring national debt, the trillions (yes, trillions) of dollars spent on welfare, the high unemployment rate, and the abyssmal economy, you talk about the really important issues like...um... binders. And Mormonism. And the fact that Ann Romney was a stay-at-home mom. Way to go, Progs. You've certainly glommed on to the really important stuff.
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Teachers and police deserve respect 
Liars, murderers, community organizers do not deserve respect
Neither do destroyers of this great country
Continue your ignorance
Respect is earned


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Mem51 said:


> Romney is NOT a self made man.... he is a Mormon made man. right that he had nothing, but between the church and his father....that's how the money was made.....Romney, wooptido, did not take a check as governor. the only governor in history to admit he didn't deserve one. and the other thing, he didn't need the money, that would have been chunk change.


Another uninformed and uneducated liberal from MA. Romney gave all the money he inherited from his Dad's death to charity. I wonder if you'd do the same.

The Mormon church requires all male members to do charitable work a minimum # of years. The church teaches self-support.
I wonder if you do the same.

Romney gives 30% of his income last year to charity. I doubt you do the same.

Romney took no salary as Chairman of the Olympics and Governor of MA; Obama doesn't do the same. Obama only takes credit for killing a man which he didn't. I wonder if you'd do the same.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Obama-45
Romney-51


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Now is that supposed to be an intelligent reply? Whif that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My response was exactly at the same intellectual level as yours; so you would understand it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Quite the contrary. Leona Helmsley would qualify for Queen of the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smoke when did ANYONE ever mistake Leona Helmsley for a Democrat. She was the quintessential right winger.
She was the greediest of all the greedy. Instead of looking out for her fatherless grandchildren upone her death, she left her wealth to her dogs who now are buried next to her.

She stole someone's husband and father and then stole from us and if she was still around (thank goodness she is not) she
would be holding Romney's hand because if he got into office she would even have to pay less in taxes. 
She is the ultimate example of greed.
Now however she is equal to any of us her flesh will decay just as ours will. All the money on earth cannot change that equality.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

http://bindersfullofwomen.com/
For Mitt Romney's actual record in Massachusetts, go here. I did not know that he vetoed the Breast and Cervical Cancer Prevention Act and that his legislature overrode his veto. I went to Washington with the ACS to ask our legislatures from VA to make sure this bill stayed as a national law. Romney has a record that is abyssmal on women's issues. Check it out for yourself. I was appalled. We will be set back 50 years with these types of policies.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried, must be a tough job being so accomplished and filling so many shoes (but not red pradas). Being the only woman in the workplace of 200 men and having to fend them off. So many trials and tribulations.
Yes, there is communication wherever you go, but when there is a crises in this country it needs the presidents full attention. His mind was on campaigning and raising money. That was his priority.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

SeattleSoul, I apologize if I offended you. I can see where you are coming from. It truly made me sad each time I visited, though, to see what had become of that , once great, farmstead, because of the side he chose. And, you are right, to the victor belong the spoils. Still friends?


SeattleSoul said:


> Shayfaye, Robert E. Lee was indeed faced with a difficult choice between his career and his home state. I hope I never have to make a decision that hard. Lee was a great general and he also ended up on the losing side. The losing side in war usually suffers some retribution at the hands of the winners. To visit Arlington and see nothing but what paybacks can do is to denigrate the dead who are buried there.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I cannot even imagine how my binders Ingried keeps with all the information she has gathered and at her fingertips!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Is this some anti-English major joke? I have NO IDEA what you are trying to say. Why bother?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad Suzi if you don't understand this Dang and Snorting. Texas has one of the worst school systems in the country and Mariaps was raised by a bunch of wild hogs. Notice how she snorts all the time. I thought she had a sinus condition. The deliberate dumbing down of America has been very successful on the right. No more Darwin now it's creationism. Critical thinking for children is out now too so kids won't be able to make any decisions either or challenge parental authority. The GOP has so much control over them already just think what it will be like the next generation.
See how they still can't get over the fact that Romney got beat. They still think the debate was fixed. I'm laughing real hard now. Candy and President Obama against Mitt. Oh yeah, go look at the tapes you cry babies, the one showing President Obama in the Rose garden the next day saying it was a terrorist attack and my favorite the one of Mitt calling almost half the country the 47% that he doesn't care about. They are such a bunch of cry babies just like wittle Mitty. Wee wee wee all the way home.


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

You are so right!!!!! Unfortunately, there are many liars and community organizers in our White House. They all have their own agendas and could care less about "we the people"! Since when does a moderator do battle with a debater? I was always under the impression that a moderator was supposed to keep the peace between the debaters and not put their two cents worth in!! If Obama lost this particular debate, maybe it was because the moderater took over his part of the debate. It was a debate between Obama and Romney = not the two of them with asides from her!!! I just wish that this country would return to a nation under God with the same morals that started it. Somewhere along the road, our course has gotten lost and "we the people" seem to have been pushed to the side with noone looking out for us. Hopefully I have not stepped on too many toes because I will not apologized for my thought and beliefs. Have a fabulous day for I am off to do Christmas knitting - yippee!


Nonnie said:


> Teachers and police deserve respect
> Liars, murderers, community organizers do not deserve respect
> Neither do destroyers of this great country
> Continue your ignorance
> Respect is earned


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

PLEASE SLOW DOWN and watch for typos. Did you mean 'many' rather than 'my?' ????? 'nanny' bo banny



Cherf said:


> I cannot even imagine how my binders Ingried keeps with all the information she has gathered and at her fingertips!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I cannot even imagine how my binders Ingried keeps with all the information she has gathered and at her fingertips!


Any woman who votes for Romney suffers from real low self esteem. They don't even know when Mitt is insulting them. He'll take them right back to the good old days, the 1950's and women sure had it good then. Maybe, it would be simpler for you Cherf to go back to those times when your world made sense and women were 2nd class. You shouldn't think of yourself that way, dear. Have some pride.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cherf, I watched the Kerry Healy interview you recommended and found it very informative. In case anyone is unfamiliar with Healy, she was Romney's Lt. Governor of Massachusetts and is now one of his campaign advisors. Here's a synopsis in case any of you don't feel like watching the interview:

Healy states that the Massachusetts Women's Political Causus asked both candidates at the time if they would promise to appoint more women to leadership positions in their administrations. Romney won and kept his promise. 

I see no reason to think Healy lied. At this point, lies about Romney or Obama are going to be crushed out by the sheer momentum of their campaigns. Healy stated that 50% of Romney's senior leadership and cabinet when he was Governor were women.

A University of New York survey confirmed that 50% of Romney's senior leadrship and cabinet were women and that he had more women in leadership positions than in any other state at that time.

It's good to know about politicians keeping their promises and I appreciate being steered toward Healy's interview and I'm still going to vote for Obama in November.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I never found your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snoozi_suzi
Since theyarnlady brougth up the donkey. I have to chime in.

Ever heard of a Donkey attacking a keeper?
Must the the "keepers" of the Elephants being nasty.
I find that very interesting.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cherf, I watched the Kerry Healy interview you recommended and found it very informative. In case anyone is unfamiliar with Healy, she was Romney's Lt. Governor of Massachusetts and is now one of his campaign advisors. Here's a synopsis in case any of you don't feel like watching the interview:
> 
> Healy states that the Massachusetts Women's Political Causus asked both candidates at the time if they would promise to appoint more women to leadership positions in their administrations. Romney won and kept his promise.
> 
> ...


OBAMA for me this time around.
Nice guys must finish first.
Just got an Email from Austria with hopes that I will vote for President Obama. Austria the birth place of Hitler.
Those People see the difference between our Candidates with wide open eyes.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Again and again, the progs resort to name calling and put-downs, questioning our education, our upbringing, and our self-esteem, about which they know nothing. But they ignore the economy, foreign policy, and the repeated failures of the OWEbama administration. Tsk, tsk. tsk.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Teachers and police deserve respect
> Liars, murderers, community organizers do not deserve respect
> Neither do destroyers of this great country
> Continue your ignorance
> Respect is earned


Nonnie
Oh now we are getting some place. Romney and Ryan are
the Emperors of lies and now we know how you rank them.
Thank you very much.

My President - no matter who he/she is - will always get my respect. Good upbringing I say. Thank you Mom and Dad
and all others who taught us well.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> PLEASE SLOW DOWN and watch for typos. Did you mean 'many' rather than 'my?' ????? 'nanny' bo banny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cherf
A sound mind is of great value.
And when you walk among great minds you learn a great deal.
Try it, it will challenge you on a constant basis and have great benefits.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Shayfaye, I don't see any reason we can't get along here and agree to disagree. I appreciated what you had to say about the other ways going to Arlington affected you.

I was a dirt poor student when I was in DC, so almost everything I did for entertainment had to be free. I got to spend enough time in all the branches of the Smithsonian to see everything on display. I went to see the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution at the National Archives several times and was always deeply affected to see those two documents that mean so much to our history. I used the Library of Congress. I went to a show at Ford's Theater and also walked through the Peterson house where Lincoln died. I got to meet one of my Senators and shake hands with him in the foyer of the Senate Chamber. That was really cool because it also meant I got to ride in one of those little carts through the tunnels from his office to the Capitol. 

My brother was 15 at the time and I was 21 and convinced my parents to send him to DC for his week of spring break. We had a great time and visited so many historical sights and monuments, etc. My brother still thinks spending a week in DC was one of the best experiences he's ever had.

When my brother was visiting we went to Arlington to see JFK's grave and noticed that Bobby's was still a grassy little plot with about a 6 inch high white picket fence around. That seemed sad to both of us.

Enough of my travels. I'm sure something more important to remark on will happen soon, anyway.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, I watched the Kerry Healy interview you recommended and found it very informative. In case anyone is unfamiliar with Healy, she was Romney's Lt. Governor of Massachusetts and is now one of his campaign advisors. Here's a synopsis in case any of you don't feel like watching the interview:
> ...


Ingried,

Now you are comparing Mr. Romney to HITLER?!! That's appalling, and you, our dear German friend, should know better. I am so disappointed in you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow the libs are out in force being nasty. What with all the name calling, it appears they have run out of new ideas and must resort to the same old same old play book. 

Speaking of books, aka binders................back when those were made I do not believe that emails and document attachments were are developed as they are now. Binders were the norm. 

Reminds me of a Wizard of Oz chant: Harry and Nancy and Biden, oh my.....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot even imagine how my binders Ingried keeps with all the information she has gathered and at her fingertips!
> ...


ConanO'K
The women I encounter going to vote for Romney are told by their husbands/partners to do so. It is the financial dependence
that keeps them in check.
Some however are learning in a very hard way what is best for them. One of those lost her husband, both were very adamant
about voting against Obama. Now her husband died and she found out that they were Millionaires but not in assets but in debt and several of their homes are in foreclosure and one a short sale. She now needs support and her vote goes to President Obama. As reality sets in the world looks different.
Life can kick you in the bum in a second.

Had stricter regulations been in place, they could have never bought all of the properties they had. And buying and selling their real estate wihout paying taxes on the gains made them more and more greedy and enticed them to take greater risks.
And now who is paying for what they did? We the tax payers.
It always comes right down to us the little guys again and again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE SLOW DOWN and watch for typos. Did you mean 'many' rather than 'my?' ????? 'nanny' bo banny
> ...


When you have a sound mind and tell the truth I will listen to you Ingreid.Hilter never mention to the Germans he was born in Austria, He claim to be German. For you to compare anyone to Hilter is more than a insult it is base on stupity. Get your facts straight, this comes my my German Father in Law, who left German , because of Hitler.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a general remark. There are more community organizers than the one in the White House and many of them are admirable and deserve our respect.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, I'm impressed. Conan called in for backup; guess she thought she and Obama are loosing ground. Welcome new Progs!


----------



## Loves2Knit (Feb 21, 2011)

There is so much hate in this world and civility seems to be a thing of the past. How sad that this is so blatant on a knitting forum. Shame on all of you!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Is this some anti-English major joke? I have NO IDEA what you are trying to say. Why bother?


Snoozi-suzi, Don't give up, understanding comes with education.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


To bring you further up to date. The President is require to attend meeting , why was that not done??


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I triple dog dare you libs to view this


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wow the libs are out in force being nasty. What with all the name calling, it appears they have run out of new ideas and must resort to the same old same old play book.
> 
> Speaking of books, aka binders................back when those were made I do not believe that emails and document attachments were are developed as they are now. Binders were the norm.
> 
> Reminds me of a Wizard of Oz chant: Harry and Nancy and Biden, oh my.....


lovethelake
It is interesting to observe that when you - which is very frequently - cannot give an answer of substance you depict
your opponents as name callers.

Your replies are the same over and over again. Try to widen your horizon.
Put on your Pradas to get a better look of what is beyond the fence.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> PLEASE SLOW DOWN and watch for typos. Did you mean 'many' rather than 'my?' ????? 'nanny' bo banny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When everone including you Suzi gets all the typos right then you may say that.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> This is a general remark. There are more community organizers than the one in the White House and many of them are admirable and deserve our respect.


SeattleSoul
Only those who have no clue what wonderful work Community Organizers do, speak of them in a demeaning manner.

But then expanding one's knowledge is not in the cards for some
among us.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cherf, I watched the Kerry Healy interview you recommended and found it very informative. In case anyone is unfamiliar with Healy, she was Romney's Lt. Governor of Massachusetts and is now one of his campaign advisors. Here's a synopsis in case any of you don't feel like watching the interview:
> 
> Healy states that the Massachusetts Women's Political Causus asked both candidates at the time if they would promise to appoint more women to leadership positions in their administrations. Romney won and kept his promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks SeattleSoul. I'm pleased that you considered my facts posted, listened to the female governor and concluded that she also presented the facts. That is all anyone asks, review the facts before making your decision and vote.

BTW: Duval Patrick (Democrat) is our Governor now in MA and the female staff has dropped from the percentage Romney employed. So much for the liberal claim that Romney and the Repubs have a war on women. There are lots of other facts to prove that is not the case. The Progs on this thread can look them up, I'm a self-employed woman and don't work for them!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Only she can call others names, with her great inteligence. 

so little thought put into so many words.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

no guts no glory


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE SLOW DOWN and watch for typos. Did you mean 'many' rather than 'my?' ????? 'nanny' bo banny
> ...


Snoozi_suzi
We all make typos but some are just poor in spelling, the repetition points that out. You see the same mistakes
repeated over and over and over again.
Sometimes I am amazed that they can type.
But then the two finger system expands the pool of users.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovethelake, I watched the youtube video. I understand the message and the sacrifices our soldiers have made and are still making. What I wonder is, if Obama was bowing to a Japanese high official (who would also be bowing) would any of us see that as anything other than good manners? I think that's what the President was doing in the youtube clip and that good manners didn't require the guy in the turban to bow too.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

To quote Frandelia 
"I think President Obama has more empathy for how the average person lives than Mitt Romney. I don't think Romney is a bad person, just mis-guided and out of touch." :thumbup: :thumbup: I couldn't agree more. I also agree Obamacare is a good move for our country--I have yet to read any complaints from our friends in Britain or Canada about their universal healthcare. In fact, all their comments that I have read say they are glad to have it. In the meanwhile obtaining care here in the USA is bankrupting many of our citizens as well as draining our economy. All this bashing of our elected President by the radical Christian Right does not seem very Christian to me and it has been going on since the minute he won the office. It is encouraging that you and I are both from the Red State of Indiana too!! Carlene


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot even imagine how my binders Ingried keeps with all the information she has gathered and at her fingertips!
> ...


Your statment shows the dumbing down of America, and an insult to women in this country.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, I watched the Kerry Healy interview you recommended and found it very informative. In case anyone is unfamiliar with Healy, she was Romney's Lt. Governor of Massachusetts and is now one of his campaign advisors. Here's a synopsis in case any of you don't feel like watching the interview:
> ...


Unfortunately lots of women have lost their jobs since 2010 because of budget cuts. Did not the Republicans take over in 2010?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Lovethelake, I watched the youtube video. I understand the message and the sacrifices our soldiers have made and are still making. What I wonder is, if Obama was bowing to a Japanese high official (who would also be bowing) would any of us see that as anything other than good manners? I think that's what the President was doing in the youtube clip and that good manners didn't require the guy in the turban to bow too.


Hello..........................................................that was a Saudi Prince

Good grief


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Speaking of books, aka binders................back when those were made I do not believe that emails and document attachments were are developed as they are now. Binders were the norm.


I've worked in the head-hunter industry for over 25 years. Guess what all the resumes were kept in? Binders! Anyone in the employment industry, like Romney, is wise to what was used. (still is today to a degree)

Today, all my printed e-book patterns, financial paper statements and investment files are in binders. The accounting industry is also big for using them.

I love binders and now they are getting the exposure they deserve. 

Staples is full with binders, of all colors and sizes, so poor Ingried, needs to keep pace with what's normal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Of course you must include yourself in that statement too. As have seen you do it too. But then you are beyond all of us with your intellect and understanding .


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


theyarnlady
Did your "nice try" get too boring?

The better the education the more women realize which party 
looks out for them on a regular basis.

Romney's Faith wants to keep all Women barefoot and pregnant and at home dominated by the male head of household.
A good reason for Romney to never get into details on anything. His true plans would be davastating for women
as well as the rest of us.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovethelake, I admit I don't care that "the guy in the turban" was a Saudi prince. I knew he was somebody important and at the moment that's all I wanted to know. What about my question about how you or anyone else here would feel if the President was bowing to a high Japanese official?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I triple dog dare you libs to view this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Ah again the dumbing down of American's. Not facts just you and your opinion I see.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE SLOW DOWN and watch for typos. Did you mean 'many' rather than 'my?' ????? 'nanny' bo banny
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The real point is, you cannot be understood. Got that?



Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Lovethelake, I watched the youtube video. I understand the message and the sacrifices our soldiers have made and are still making. What I wonder is, if Obama was bowing to a Japanese high official (who would also be bowing) would any of us see that as anything other than good manners? I think that's what the President was doing in the youtube clip and that good manners didn't require the guy in the turban to bow too.


SeattleSoul, Have you ever lived in Japan or learned about the bowing traditions of Japan? I, did, (lived in Japan and learned the bowing traditions and history). Your statements in this post would not play out as you suggested with Japanese officials.

The President of the United States does not bow to anyone regardless of the cultural traditions of the officials greeting one another.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Gallup: Romney Up 51-45%, Proving Biden Lost Debate
BY JOHN NOLTE

All we heard after the vice presidential debate last Thursday night was how much good the cackling, slightly unbalanced Joe Biden had done for an Obama campaign that had been rocked by Mitt Romney's overwhelming performance in the first presidential debate. Well, now we know that just isn't the case. Since the debate, Gallup shows Romney moving from a two-point lead to a six-point lead. Today, Romney beats the president 51-45%.

State polls, which are always lagging indicators, have also shown movement towards Mitt Romney. Absolutely nothing we've seen in those numbers indicates that Joe Biden's classless, childish, buffoonish debate performance did anything other than to ensure Mitt Romney's momentum kept right on keeping on.


BH's do the happy dance! :thumbup: Tap the toes of your Red Pradas!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Lovethelake, I admit I don't care that "the guy in the turban" was a Saudi prince. I knew he was somebody important and at the moment that's all I wanted to know. What about my question about how you or anyone else here would feel if the President was bowing to a high Japanese official?


Guy in the turban...........................

Shaking head in total amazement

But I will admit if they both bow at the same time as a gester of mutual respect, just a different way of showing respect and equal footing, no problem


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BH's, need to find out if I can buy us Prada purses and matching hats.


think Snoopy doing the happy dance


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Quote: "Romney's Faith wants to keep all Women barefoot and pregnant and at home dominated by the male head of household.
A good reason for Romney to never get into details on anything. His true plans would be davastating for women
as well as the rest of us."

So then Harry Reid, who is also a Mormon, must also want the same thing. Who knew?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


No your comments show the dumbing down of the country. All you ever do is repeat what anyone says to you. You are like a parrot. No original thought from you. Most of the time you folks make absolutely no sense at all. I had a fantastic education and I continue to educate myself and will always be a student. It is so obvious that the right does not even want to learn anything. Your blatant lack of knowledge about your own country is very sad and you know nothing about world affairs. None of you seem to have any inclination to broaden your horizons. It seems as though you are all afraid of any kind of change to your "normal". If it doesn't make sense to you or threatens your reality you hide or lash out in anger. That is what poorly educated small minded people do and they are very easily manipulated. Your actions speak volumes and that is what seems to have happened on the right. Please Mitt save us all from that scary man who lives in the white house. He doesn't belong there a nice old white man is supposed to live there. You just can't deal with it. As I have said before I would feel sorry for you but ignorance is no excuse. You seem to lazy to improve your understanding and content to stay back in decades long past where you lived in your own little World that made sense. Sorry, but the train pulled out of the station and you have been left behind. For you binders are like a security blanket for a baby. It may be uncomfortable and put some pressure on your body but it's familiar and what you're used to so you accept it and don't know how much better life could be.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I was asking about Japan because there is a bowing tradition that I now know I don't understand, as you said.

I'm not sure what to say about the President. I understand what you mean when you say he doesn't bow for anyone and at the same time think it is a political act to make sure someone who doesn't want to negotiate something important with us will believe the President has good manners and might even be worth talking to. Some national leaders seem to have egos the size of the Himalayas and have to be coddled like babies.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Quote: "Romney's Faith wants to keep all Women barefoot and pregnant and at home dominated by the male head of household.
> A good reason for Romney to never get into details on anything. His true plans would be davastating for women
> as well as the rest of us."
> 
> So then Harry Reid, who is also a Mormon, must also want the same thing. Who knew?


Carol - I know it is difficult for you to reason things out but let me explain something to you. Harry is not Mitt. They are both Mormons but surprise Carol! not all Mormons are the same just like any other religion. I know it challenges you to see any diversity in things but Mormons are not bad people just Mitt. Mitt is a bad man, a very bad man. Harry is a good man, a very good man. Hope that helps you out. Even my dear Dad is a bit of a chauvinist but men can overcome that as has Harry and like our dear President, Harry is an amazing man who values women and doesn't consider them 2nd class.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> You progs will natter on about anything that distracts from the real issues. Rather than discuss the Middle East failures, the lack of any government budget, the outrageous spending, the soaring national debt, the trillions (yes, trillions) of dollars spent on welfare, the high unemployment rate, and the abyssmal economy, you talk about the really important issues like...um... binders. And Mormonism. And the fact that Ann Romney was a stay-at-home mom. Way to go, Progs. You've certainly glommed on to the really important stuff.
> 
> "It is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing." Dang! I knew being an English major would pay off one day. SNORT!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Quote: "Romney's Faith wants to keep all Women barefoot and pregnant and at home dominated by the male head of household.
> A good reason for Romney to never get into details on anything. His true plans would be davastating for women
> as well as the rest of us."
> 
> So then Harry Reid, who is also a Mormon, must also want the same thing. Who knew?


Carol, what are you thinking. Harry Reid said Romney is not the face of Mormonism; meaning Romney doesn't want to follow the rules.

Therefore, its Harry who keeps the women suppressed, barefoot and pregnant and dominated and Romney won't have any of it. 

How's that for Spin - I could fight for the Prog side; they need help.... but I won't! I make too many typos, in their opinion ....


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ingreed says, "The better the education the more women realize which party 
looks out for them on a regular basis. 

Romney's Faith wants to keep all Women barefoot and pregnant and at home dominated by the male head of household.
A good reason for Romney to never get into details on anything. His true plans would be davastating for women
as well as the rest of us."

What a load of pure rubbish! And from someone who professes to be so knowledgeable and enlightened is, as far as I'm concerned, unconscionable. Its on par to your veiled comparison of Romney to Hitler. 

I, personally, will be voting for the Romney/Ryan ticket. The two of them have an actual record open for all to see. I'm not saying I agree with everything but there's more that I can agree with than could be found out about obama. That which I know about obama now has given me cause to not, even remotely, consider voting for him.

I am an educated and successful woman who doesn't suffer from low self-esteem. So, none of your smarmy comebacks, please.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Good for you thumper! (noticed Ing's nickname)

ConanO'K was the leader of a Progressive Forum on KP that is now deceased. Actually, the group was formed by her and imploded twice to a fatal end. They couldn't even get along with each other long enough to discuss the upcoming election. Conan tried to recruit members and assign a new leader when they faced a 2nd end to her group to no avail. How sad is that fact?

Any wonder why they ignore the truth and the facts and only insult others now on the greater forum. They have no place to go and few to agree with them.

They have no record to defend for Obama so they must resort to ignorant threats and lies.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


GardenGirl
I never said that.
The sender of the Email stated that Obama is the better choice.
He mentioned that with Mr. Romney being so aggressive it would lead us into the wrong direction and said that we know well how that turns out.
He pointed out that unfortunately in the 30s the people became blinded and voted for the wrong person and that should be avoided. He made no direct reference to Hitler just said to remember where the letter is coming from. The country it came from made the reference to Hitler and so did the sender indirectly.
He just pointed out what difference choice can make.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Good for you thumper! (noticed Ing's nickname)
> 
> ConanO'K was the leader of a Progressive Forum on KP that is now deceased. Actually, the group was formed by her and imploded twice to a fatal end. They couldn't even get along with each other long enough to discuss the upcoming election. Conan tried to recruit members and assign a new leader when they faced a 2nd end to her group to no avail. How sad is that fact?
> 
> ...


Cherf
You keep digging in compost. Try to think of something fresh.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Today, fresh, just for Ing,

Here's a partial list (facts) of what Obama voters will be voting for. Obama's plan for his future term is the same policies he used the past 4 years with no changes or new plans:


23 Million Unemployed or Underemployed

47 Million on Food Stamps

5.5 Million Homes in Crisis/Foreclosure

$4500 Drop in Household Income

$5.5 Trillion of New Debt

$716 Billion in Medicare Cuts

$2.6 Trillion for Obamacare

$1.9 Trillion in New Taxes in Obamas Budget

100% Increase in Gas Prices


Got it?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ingreed says, "The better the education the more women realize which party
> looks out for them on a regular basis.
> 
> Romney's Faith wants to keep all Women barefoot and pregnant and at home dominated by the male head of household.
> ...


thumper5316

I did not make the comparisson to Hitler an Austrian did indirectly.
I get a lot of those Emails these days.

Try to be honest, you would have never voted for President Obama.

As to the Mormon Faith wanting to keep women barefot and pregnant, read up on it. It is very interesting.

To be willing to vote for someone one knows NOTHING about declares the reason for voting for him - it is not issues - it is the other - Race. My constitutional right = freedom of speech.

Had Romney been honest, I might have at least a different opinion of him. Not all of his plans can be bad but since he
continuously changes who knows what he will do and that is just much too dangerous for me.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Today, fresh, just for Ing,
> 
> Here's a partial list (facts) of what Obama voters will be voting for. Obama's plan for his future term is the same policies he used the past 4 years with no changes or new plans:
> 
> ...


Cherf
Your information is skewed. Try again.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm willing to bet that all the flap on these political threads is made up by the libs/progs for the amusement of all. 

I think the progs/lib may very well vote for Romney or not vote at all and just enjoying pitting ladies against each other to see what will be said. They cannot seriously believe all the malarkey they post.

Been thinkin' this for awhile now and enjoy the concept slightly.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Obama..Romney Obama..Romney Obama Romney.. Back and forth, back and forth. I hate debates. Just when you think you have it down whom you are going to vote for someone says something and then you wonder. 
They both are telling truths and telling lies. Who, who, who. I have no idea at this point. GRRRR!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Gallup: Romney Up 51-45%, Proving Biden Lost Debate
> BY JOHN NOLTE
> 
> All we heard after the vice presidential debate last Thursday night was how much good the cackling, slightly unbalanced Joe Biden had done for an Obama campaign that had been rocked by Mitt Romney's overwhelming performance in the first presidential debate. Well, now we know that just isn't the case. Since the debate, Gallup shows Romney moving from a two-point lead to a six-point lead. Today, Romney beats the president 51-45%.
> ...


You got to love Joe Biden. A "real" guy. Always himself.
So predictable.

Well, I have to state that Mr. Romney is as well quite predictable.
Listen to what he says today and you can be sure that either he or his team will reverse what he said.
Sometimes within on hour but at least within 24 hours.
Has anyone ever seen such Toreros? Never know what the Bull will do. Romney's team must be going "yracz". They deserve
combat pay.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ConanO'K said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > "Every'' President deserves respect? Are you kidding me?
> ...


Conan, my my, that being nice fad you went through a few days ago certainly did bad things to your brain. You must be suffering from a concussion and whiplash from the 180 return to your usual behavior. You certainly have a lot more to clean up that Karen ever will.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovethelake, thanks for acknowledging our President and the Saudi promce were acting on their good manners. I know I was being very lazy whem I didn't bother to find out who "the guy in the turbin" was, especially because he wasn't even wearing a turban.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Lovethelake, thanks for acknowledging our President and the Saudi promce were acting on their good manners. I know I was being very lazy whem I didn't bother to find out who "the guy in the turbin" was, especially because he wasn't even wearing a turban.


How can we expect some folks to know diplomatic courtesies when they don't even know it is bad manners to
speak on the phone in a theatre for example
or they show up at the Symphony in unclean jeans or in the ER they sneeze all over and then wipe their nose with their hands.
Yikes.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Today, fresh, just for Ing,
> 
> Here's a partial list (facts) of what Obama voters will be voting for. Obama's plan for his future term is the same policies he used the past 4 years with no changes or new plans:
> 
> ...


And all of that is President O'Bama's fault, right? The Republican-held house of representatives had nothing to do with it? The goal of the right ever since President Obama got elected has to been to do all they can to make sure he doesn't get re-elected. And that means they thwarted him every chance they got. They want to help their rich white friends not the poor and underprivileged.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Karen2835, let me repeat myself. Even if you do not respect the man who occupies the OFFICE of President you still have to respect him as a part of repecting THE OFFICE he occupies. This is US History 101. You may not like it but that's how it works. This isn't some silly stuff I just made up to bother you. It's just how it is.


Respect the OFFICE - yes

Respect the man - Not necessarily, as respect is EARNED. The more a person (any) lies, the less respect should be given.

I wonder how much respect is given to dictators. I think it is actually FEAR and not respect the citizens are showing their leaders.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

http://www.thenation.com/article/170644/mitt-romneys-bailout-bonanza

Read here about how Mitt Romney made milllions on the auto bailout he opposed.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


I disagree. To quote your last post, "He made no direct reference to Hitler just said to remember where the letter is coming from. The country it came from made the reference to Hitler and so did the sender indirectly."

So, Ingreed, let me see if I have this straight based on what you have written. Your contact received an email from his country and, in this email, the country compared Romney to Hitler. He then forwarded the email to you but his reference was only indirect because he didn't personally make the comparison. Only their country did. Correct?

If I have it wrong, please clarify. Personally, I can't imagine that the Austrian government would risk offending someone that, by all indications, might be the next president of the US in such an egregious manner.

Be that as it may be, in reading your post several times, I can only conclude that you are the one making the comparison based on the structure of the writing. I didn't notice any indication of someone else, other than you, making the comparison.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Today, fresh, just for Ing,
> ...


Darn right it is Obama's fault.

When the Dems have had control of both houses of Congress for 3.5 years starting under Bush and the first 2 years under the Dem Obama President, they managed all those facts listed. Impressed? I'm not.

Love your stale argument that blames the Republicans since the Senate has done NOTHING in 4 years and the Senate ignores ANY bill by the House or the DEM President. The Senate has not produced a budget, nor has Obama for 4 years which is against the law. The House Dems vote completely partisan on anything produced in the House since Reps took control as VOTED on by the American people.

Since the DEM Senate and DEM Pres has done NOTHING and accomplished nothing except for ramming Obamacare down the throats of the American people. The DEMS do get credit for the facts in the list I posted above.

Check your lies and compare to the facts why don't you. I know you are just posting as Conan asked you to.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


My, my - getting nasty now. Conan has not asked me to do anything. I can think for myself. Please don't insult me again.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> http://www.thenation.com/article/170644/mitt-romneys-bailout-bonanza
> 
> Read here about how Mitt Romney made milllions on the auto bailout he opposed.


I won't bother with the video but ask you how much the taxpayers (you included) *lost* bailing out GM since we'll never get back anywhere near what Obama dished out to them with OUR money.

GM stock today - only half of the value it would need to be for us to not just make a profit, but only to break even. That is an investment no one but Obama would make with his lack of business experience or any experiences other than drug use and voting 'present' as a Senator.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Today, fresh, just for Ing,
> ...


Frandelia
Thank you for you input.
There are no good reasons for Mr. Romney wanting to become President or he would reveal them.
He got beaten once before by a not white Man and that is getting his and his Republicans Friends ire.
Mr. Romney just wants to be the one to beat our first black President.

Before the President even spend his first night in the White House the plot was put together to oppose him NO MATTER WHAT.
It is racism and nothing else. I invoke my constitutional right to freedom of speech.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.thenation.com/article/170644/mitt-romneys-bailout-bonanza
> ...


It is impossible to argue with someone who has no idea what she is talking about. I am signing off. What a waste of time.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Karen2835, let me repeat myself. Even if you do not respect the man who occupies the OFFICE of President you still have to respect him as a part of repecting THE OFFICE he occupies. This is US History 101. You may not like it but that's how it works. This isn't some silly stuff I just made up to bother you. It's just how it is.
> ...


soloweygirl
Nothing like showing your lack of respect for our highest Office
no matter who occupies it. And whoever is the occupant, he/she is representing our country. You are a poor example of a good American.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> My, my - getting nasty now. Conan has not asked me to do anything. I can think for myself. Please don't insult me again.


Happy to oblige when you do the same.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Lovethelake, thanks for acknowledging our President and the Saudi promce were acting on their good manners. I know I was being very lazy whem I didn't bother to find out who "the guy in the turbin" was, especially because he wasn't even wearing a turban.


WRONG AGAIN.

I said that if he were bowing at the same time as the Japanese Emperor, it would be a sign of mutual respect. That photo only shows Obama bowing to the Saudi. NOT THE SAME THING

If you need to grasp at straws, I think they are on sale at Walmart, so you can continue to practice grabbing them to get better


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Frandelia said:
> ...


Frandelia
You are so right. Please just keep looking in as so many
others do.

I won't retreat simply because I want to keep exposing who actually votes and for whom.

Argue is actually all they can do and running in circles with their
poor arguments.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Lovethelake, thanks for acknowledging our President and the Saudi promce were acting on their good manners. I know I was being very lazy whem I didn't bother to find out who "the guy in the turbin" was, especially because he wasn't even wearing a turban.
> ...


lovethelake
Keep on making dumb remarks. Truly shows how much you are lacking in many areas.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> It is impossible to argue with someone who has no idea what she is talking about. I am signing off. What a waste of time.


Another liberal who quit. At least she had the sense to remove herself from the challenge as she was only able to state her opinion and not dispute the facts in evidence.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> Finally, a voice of reason in all this insanity. People just do not want to check facts. They want to be spoonfed whatever Fox News is doling out these days. What a sad commentary. Thank you for your comments.


 How about what CNN,ABC, CBS, and NBC spew? These are news medias that won't even call out the president on any issue. The ones that make sure he gets the easy questions at press conferences. The ones that are behind on reporting the issues that they have to play catch up. This is the reason that Fox News is #1 of all the cable new stations and is definitely making a dent in the regular channel news programs.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> WRONG AGAIN.
> 
> I said that if he were bowing at the same time as the Japanese Emperor, it would be a sign of mutual respect. That photo only shows Obama bowing to the Saudi. NOT THE SAME THING
> 
> If you need to grasp at straws, I think they are on sale at Walmart, so you can continue to practice grabbing them to get better


 :XD: Hail from the floor where I ended up from laughing ....


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh how I wish there was someone other than Romney and Obama running for president. It's really bad when you can't find anything you like in anyone running for our president.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you Cherf,

I will take a bow now (to myself of course)

Hail to me


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Oh how I wish there was someone other than Romney and Obama running for president. It's really bad when you can't find anything you like in anyone running for our president.


Your ballots does not have anyone else listed? My ballot has
Goode, Virgil and Clymer, Jim IAP
Johnson, Gary and Gray, James P. LIB
Obama, Barack and Biden, Joe DEM
Romney, Mitt and Ryan, Paul REP
None of these Candidates


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thumper5316, if you attempt to reason with Ingried you will be sadly disappointed. She will always have a way to say the last word about any and everything. Keep your blood pressure happy and respond to others here who say things similar to Ingried's but are willing to admit if they are wrong.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Gallup Poll: Romney 52% Obozo 45%


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

All I can say, if you want four more years of high unemployment, $5.00 gas, soaring heating bills, being attacked by terrorists that Obama apologized to, knowing our debt will be so high it will destroy our county like it did Greece, have a president more concerned about his golf game, fund raising, going on talk shows, going on radio shows with Pimp with a Limp..................

Then you know who to vote for


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Frandelia said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Today, fresh, just for Ing,
> ...


Yes it is his fault. He is the President. It is his administration. The Republican held House happened after the 2010 election. Before that it was a Democratic Congress since 2007 where most of that list was approved.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Gallup Poll: Romney 52% Obozo 45%


Yes, but Gallup Polls is being sued by the Obama Administration for inaccurate polling; so Romney could actually be higher.

What a nice thought.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

It really is amazing what people will sue over. Heard yesterday that an football fan is suing the NFL because his team is loosing. Go figure.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG: I have a limping Dem wild turkey that hangs around in our yard with his buds looking for a handout. 

I'm going to refer to him as the Turk with a Limp from now on ....


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherf said:


> OMG: I have a limping Dem wild turkey that hangs around in our yard with his buds looking for a handout.
> 
> I'm going to refer to him as the Turk with a Limp from now on ....


Is he related to Pimp with a Limp?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > OMG: I have a limping Dem wild turkey that hangs around in our yard with his buds looking for a handout.
> ...


I'll have to grab him by the neck to ask. What does Pimp do or what is best known for? Spinning (music)?


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > It is impossible to argue with someone who has no idea what she is talking about. I am signing off. What a waste of time.
> ...


Whoa--wait a minute here. Your facts are not proven facts at all and Frandelia is right, it is impossible to have intelligent discourse with anyone who chooses not to do so.

President Obama is our elected President. The bashing, insulting, immoral, unchristian and bigoted whaling against him started from the day he took office.

No one is quitting, she just wanted an intelligent discourse, which if you read through your posts, doesn't appear likely. The term "liberal" doesn't blanket all who disagrees with your viewpoint or favors the Democratic candidate any more than "Right Wing" or "Radical Tea Bagger" fits many of my Republican friends. Hopefully they will be able to get their party back after this election.

The fact that MANY who do not share your view or scream theirs from the rooftop doesn't mean anyone is waving a white flag or have "given up. "
Not by any means, just that your continued ranting is just as she said, "a waste of time."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


I so agree about women do need a better education but when one thinks she has it knows it all and can not learn anything other then her own thoughts and words, are to me the reason the education system has failed and some keep showing it over and over again. I am nice Ingreid but only to those who have enough since to listen and learn, and not try to make others appear dumber then one who thinks she is all known and wiser than anyone else in the whole world.. Thats what I call dumbing down American women.

One pea in the pod of many, just one pea.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > OMG: I have a limping Dem wild turkey that hangs around in our yard with his buds looking for a handout.
> ...


LOL!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

No darling he was the DJ that Obama decided to be on his show. Doesn't that make an American proud to know that her president hangs out with a Pimp with a Limp?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Oh thank you thank you I was so afraid that I was thinking for myself it is food for thought, I am so stupid and do not have a mind of my own and just follow what others think and do. I shall now listen to your ever word, and be a servent to your ever thought, and will now know how really stupid I am. and just bow down to your all knowing wonderful ways of knowing me and my education and my worth as a human being. I am so glad you have shown me the light. but then again since I have and can not think or have an opinion of my own and must be from the 50's how could I dare think with my education I could do anything else. but watch someone say because I may vote for a man other then your chose, I am worthless then a women of your great knowledge. you chose your words, and you proven your worth. I am very proud of you.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

YEEAAHH!! Lets all follow suit and become robots! LOL


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

There are many, many reasons why people want to come to America and I see enough of the suffering that people have to go through while enduring the hardships of where they live now and my heart does go out to them. We already have laws and rules that even us Americans need to obide by while living here in America, so I don't think we need 'new' or 'more' rules, we just need to enforce the ones we have............but if there were a new 'rule', I would hope that it would be something along the lines of helping these immigrants to learn to speak the English language............my husband is a foreman for a Commercial Drywall/Finishing/Framing company so he is in charge of a lot of people on a daily basis, people from several different 'trades', people who have been with their companies for years and people who come to work on the job from an employment service and it's so frustrating for him to not be able to communicate with the people that he is in charge of, not to mention the fact that the lack of communication skills can lead to some dangerous situations at times..............so if anything, there needs to be some guidelines for people who come to our country and who want to make America 'their home'.....we should all be able to communicate with each other, but the way it is now, we have to adjust to them and it should be the other way around............I surely wouldn't go to Mexico or Italy and expect everyone to change their lifestyles to suit mine.



SeattleSoul said:


> Karen2835, if someone wants to immigrate to this country, and wants to become a US citizen, they have to follow the rules governing how they enter the country and how they become citizens. You know as well as I do this doesn't always happen. The only class of "illegal" immigrants I support are people who were too young to have a say when their parents entered this country illegally. Some of those who had to come along with their parents were small children and are just as American as you and I. They don't know any other culture except the American one.
> 
> I say, support the people who were too young to make an informed decision about coming to the US and are under the age of 21. I also think it's important to remember some people come to this country because the are persecuted in their own countries. The US has rules to cover granting immigrants asylum here. If they apply, then those immigrants who qualify have to use that method of coming and staying here.
> 
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

yes, i believe it does, in her opinion, since he was also someone whom I had zero respect for.



Bydie said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Karen 2835, there's a saying about Presidents in general that goes something like this "respect the office even if you don't respect the man". You can feel and express all the contempt you want to in most parts of your life about Obama, but he still occupies the office of President and some respect for him is required. A dirty job, if you don't like him, but one we all get to do.
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Go Karen

Hope hubby is feeling better

Hugs to all


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

What other news network actually has people from 'both sides' reporting on a regular basis? Fox has Colmes, Juan Williams and I can't think of the other guy (white man, heavy set) sits in with the 5 at the roundtable on Fox News.........so if you want to talk about being spoon-fed, you need to stay with your liberal, biased newspeople from CNN and MSNBC....................boooooo, hissss
:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:



shayfaye said:


> Finally, a voice of reason in all this insanity. People just do not want to check facts. They want to be spoonfed whatever Fox News is doling out these days. What a sad commentary. Thank you for your comments.
> 
> 
> Frandelia said:
> ...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Romney's Faith wants to keep all Women barefoot and pregnant and at home dominated by the male head of household......


Wrong again.........he's saving that for the after life..........you should have known that though, slipping a bit?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No darling he was the DJ that Obama decided to be on his show. Doesn't that make an American proud to know that her president hangs out with a Pimp with a Limp?


That's what I though/said; he's a music spinner and a Dem.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Is this some anti-English major joke? I have NO IDEA what you are trying to say. Why bother?
> ...


Conan, You called my parents wild hogs. Whatever you think of me does not reflect my family. Not a nice statement to make. I'll take those insults you direct at me,but leave my family alone.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

that's just what i was about to say.........she'll do anything for a 'treat', but will she sit pretty? will she bounce another ball on the tip of her nose? she still just doesn't get it.........even those who she 'thinks' are on her side hardly respond to her anymore and haven't done so for at least 150 pages..........if you see a response to anything that she says, it's rare, very rare.

that's why my simple question of wanting people's opinions on how they felt about the voter id requirements has now gone to 4 pages.



GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,

I directed my comment to YOU and YOUR post because of YOUR words. You did NOT post or quote from your friend's email so that explanation is irrelevant. A comparison of Romney to Hitler was clearly the intended association. If it was not, then an apology is in order.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<What other news network actually has people from 'both sides' reporting on a regular basis? Fox has Colmes, Juan Williams and I can't think of the other guy (white man, heavy set) sits in with the 5 at the roundtable on Fox News.........so if you want to talk about being spoon-fed, you need to stay with your liberal, biased newspeople from CNN and MSNBC....................boooooo, hissss
>

Karen, Do you mean Bob Beckle? The foul mouthed Lib who's always hitting on Kimberly Guilfoyle? Talk about a pig!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul--I enjoyed reading about your living in DC and your brother coming to visit. That would be so neat to share all those historical sites with your brother. Also, what great memories.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

yep, that be him, lol................even though I could not remember his name, you can best bet, that our dear friends here knew exactly who I was talking about, they should know him, as he is one of them..........but Fox News spoon feeds us, yeah ok..........

also, saw that comment that connan made about mariaps......very classy conan......this isn't the first time you've dug deep into someone's personal life.

we can all agree, disagree, argue, etc., but to stoop so low is really uncalled for and had you done it to me, you can best bet you would have been reported for it.........take heed!

conan is gonna step in it a bit too far one of these times, so I suppose we should be on the lookout for a 'new name' on the attack.



Bydie said:


> <What other news network actually has people from 'both sides' reporting on a regular basis? Fox has Colmes, Juan Williams and I can't think of the other guy (white man, heavy set) sits in with the 5 at the roundtable on Fox News.........so if you want to talk about being spoon-fed, you need to stay with your liberal, biased newspeople from CNN and MSNBC....................boooooo, hissss
> >
> 
> Karen, Do you mean Bob Beckle? The foul mouthed Lib who's always hitting on Kimberly Guilfoyle? Talk about a pig!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> yep, that be him, lol................even though I could not remember his name, you can best bet, that our dear friends here knew exactly who I was talking about, they should know him, as he is one of them..........but Fox News spoon feeds us, yeah ok..........
> 
> also, saw that comment that connan made about mariaps......very classy conan......this isn't the first time you've dug deep into someone's personal life.
> 
> ...


Karen, thanks-I've been considering reporting to admin about the insults from the other side. 
Hope your hubby gets better, i am always concerned about the caregiver.Not easy on you either. Stay well.
Maria


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you Maria..........DH has been sleeping since we got home from the ER around 4 pm..........poor guy, if he's gotten any rest at all since Monday it's been while he is sitting up on the side of the bed, it's just been too painful for him to lay straight with his legs stretched out........but dang, as much meds. as they gave him in the ER, I think it would be enough to knock anyone out. John has a very high tolerance for pain, it takes a lot for him to say that something hurts, so when he says he's hurting, he's hurting, but bless his heart, he's went to work every day this week, except for today......but even today, he went to work, about an hour's drive away, to get everyone 'set up' for their day's work (he's a foreman for a commercial drywall and framing company), so even though he's in severe pain, he still goes and makes sure that the guys are doing what they're supposed to be doing.......good man, one that don't mind bragging about at all.

So far as conan goes, I think she knows she's been going a little 'too far' with her personal attacks, which is why we haven't seen anything from her in about an hour or two........she probably feels about 'this big' (at least she should be feeling small with the way she's been behaving).....she should be feeling like a true jerk.

We've all agreed, disagreed, argued our points, but she's the one who has to take it to the limit, always has to push the envelope...................she should be at Ingried's level by now (so far as communication goes).........although I 'poofed' her last night, not knowing that she'd already been 'poofed'....................so now, we all should know that conan is 'poo' to us.....uh, I mean, poofed, lol.



mariaps said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > yep, that be him, lol................even though I could not remember his name, you can best bet, that our dear friends here knew exactly who I was talking about, they should know him, as he is one of them..........but Fox News spoon feeds us, yeah ok..........
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake, I asked about what response people here might have if the Prsident was bowing to a high Japanese official. I said nothing about the Japanese Emperor and neither did you until now. Cherf set me straight about the bowing tradition in Japan and I acknowledged she told me something I didn't know.

I can and do acknowledge any errors in information I make here. I follow suggestions to get more info such as watching the youtube clip you recommended. 

What the heck is your problem? Criticize me all you want about remarks I've actually made here. Don't criticize me about what you make up about me. Get real and stay real. There's enough in my posts here for you to object to without having to make up things I never said.

I don't need no straws, I ain't graspin' at any ol' weak little thang like a straw. I use 'em for drinkin' beverages. I ain't gonna trot out to some store lookin' for no sale on somethin' I ain't got no need for.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Class act

Bless your heart


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Class act Camille,envious of your grammar 

Bless your heart


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Class act Camille,envious of your grammar 

Bless your heart


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovethelake, thanks for the little insult in your latest post to me. I'm SeattleSoul to you. Folks here who treat me right have the privilege of calling me by my first name. People who need to insult me don't. You can't even bother to tell us what your first name is.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Then quit snorting like a hog. You are the one who seems to think it impresses it only makes you look stupid so why do you want to come across that way?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Even the Veterans know Romney isn't Commander in Chief material.

VetPac endorses President Obama today.

VETPAC ENDORSES BARACK OBAMA FOR REELECTION

The Veterans Alliance for Security and Democracy (VETPAC) today endorsed Barack Obama for reelection as president of the United States.

I served in the military and know that many of my fellow veterans may be inclined to support supposed 'strong-on-security' Republicans. But Mitt Romney barely discusses veterans, and seems to be stuck in a reckless Cold War mindset when it comes to America's safety. President Obama is different, and understands what it takes to lead in the 21st century. As a true veterans' champion and strong Commander-in-Chief, said VETPAC President Justin Ford, "VETPAC is proud to endorse Barack Obama for president."

VETPAC cites budget increases for veterans' programs under President Obama, a drop in veterans homelessness, greater services for women veterans and the implementation of the new GI Bill of Rights that has allowed America's veterans to advance their education. VETPAC notes that GOP vice presidential nominee Paul Ryan voted against increases to veterans budget and the new GI Bill. Worse, he's the key budget expert among House Republican leadership that played chicken with the debt ceiling last year, ultimately leading to the "sequester" that threatens defense spending.

President Obama has kept America safe, said Ford. He kept his promise to end the war in Iraq, he is responsibly winding down the Afghanistan war and made a gutsy call to rid the world of Osama Bin Laden. And after a decade bogged down in the Middle East, President Obama is refocusing America's strengths towards the Pacific.

Ford concluded, All things considered, this is a surprisingly easy call for veterans.

Sincerely,

VETPAC

follow on Twitter | friend on Facebook | forward to a friend 
Copyright © 2012 VetPAC, All rights reserved. You're receiving this because you have opted into our mailing list.
Our mailing address is:
VetPAC
PO BOX 66574
Washington, DC 20035
Paid for by Veterans Alliance for Security and Democracy
unsubscribe from this list | update subscription preferences


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I must say...as a Canadian... very interesting thread... lol... I admit I only read up to page 3... I see US news nightly & also watched the debates... not sure it was the same show though... very spirited conversation... lol


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Conan, You called my parents wild hogs. Whatever you think of me does not reflect my family. Not a nice statement to make. I'll take those insults you direct at me,but leave my family alone.


Mariaps, Don't take anything personally, in fact, don't even read their posts. There are no solid arguments, coherent messages or facts in anything Conan or her liberal friends post.

They post for the sole purpose to attack, insult and demean EVERYBODY not a liberal. You won't be missing anything by not reading their posts. I see the avatar, ignore the post, may read something repeated in a quote reply and nothing more. Laugh and ignore!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Conan, You called my parents wild hogs. Whatever you think of me does not reflect my family. Not a nice statement to make. I'll take those insults you direct at me,but leave my family alone.
> ...


Cherf, sounds like you are losing steam. See even the Vets don't want Romney. No surprise there. He and Ryan are so anti-Military. Ryan has a bad voting record on Veterans.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cali said:


> I must say...as a Canadian... very interesting thread... lol... I admit I only read up to page 3... I see US news nightly & also watched the debates... not sure it was the same show though... very spirited conversation... lol


Cali - Welcome from Canada. I have traveled to many parts of your beautiful country and welcome your opinion on U.S. politics. I myself am a Progressive who will be voting for President Obama. I'm sure you are aware the country has been polarized and the right has done nothing in Washington but block any legislation, as they proclaimed their number one job was to make President Obama a one term president. Too me Obama is the obvious choice. Romney is sadly lacking in knowledge of World affairs and he believes he can bully other's to his way of thinking including right wing mullahs in the Middle East. Too many in the U.S. think the U.S. has all the answers and ignore the rest of the world and have no regard even for our allies like Canada and Great Britain. Our friends in Worcester couldn't believe what a cheeky blighter he was. His arrogance knows no bounds and I am afraid he will ruin all the progress President Obama has made repairing the damage that the previous administration has caused. As I said I welcome your opinions here if you agree with me or not. So far we still have freedom of speech or send me a PM. Would enjoy your reply.
Nancy AKA ConanO'K or Conan the Barbarian as the right so fondly calls me.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

The Tennessean Breaks with Obama, Endorses Romney
Nathan Harden · 6 hours ago
Breaking with a long tradition of endorsing Democratic candidates for president, The Tennessean (the state of Tennessee's largest daily newspaper) endorsed Mitt Romney today. The normally left-leaning editorial page cited Obama's ram-rod approach to healthcare reform and inability to control spending as reasons to deny the president a second term.

For all his efforts, ranging from the stimulus package to green-energy development, to bring us out of recession, he has never found the key. He has generally made poor choices of the people needed to get the job done, such as Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner. And the number of jobs created during his term simply has not kept up with demand.

The paper mentioned Romney's competent record as governor of Massachusetts, and called on Romney to implement a serious debt-reduction plan and to "reunite America" with a more productive and bi-partisan approach to governing than Obama took during his four years in office.

The Tennessean, based in Nashville, is as faithfully Democratic as they come. In 2008 the paper endorsed Barack Obama. In 2004, it endorsed John Kerry. In 2000, it endorsed Al Gore. And...well, you get the picture.

Glenn Reynolds of Instapundit (a fellow Tennessean) took note a short time ago of this surprising Republican endorsement from "Al Gore's newspaper."(Gore worked for the paper as a young man and still has a home here in Nashville.)

Some long-time Democrats, who voted for Obama in 2008, are looking at the state of this country right now and they simply cannot risk another four years. In the debates, Romney has emerged in the nation's consciousness as a viable and sensible alternative. As The Tennessean headline put it, for them, it is "Time for Another Change."

Could this endorsement mark the emergence of "the Romney Democrats?"

Comment (20)· Follow (4)


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Conan, You called my parents wild hogs. Whatever you think of me does not reflect my family. Not a nice statement to make. I'll take those insults you direct at me,but leave my family alone.
> ...


Cherf, Advice taken.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > My, my - getting nasty now. Conan has not asked me to do anything. I can think for myself. Please don't insult me again.
> ...


Cherf
Picked up one of my words. Now that is progress.


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome... I will bow out for directly posting who I would support if voting in the election ... lol... but ... My opinion of our current Prime Minister is that he strongly reminds me of one of your presidential candidates... and I would love to start a petition to trade him for your other candidate!!! rotfl


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Oh dear Ryan = Romney's achilles heel. That is what you get when you allow yourself to be sold out.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I've avoided this thread for a few days, and I have to say how much better I feel. I've gotten so much done and had such nice, positive conversations elsewhere, even with people who disagree with me. I would suggest a vacation from this place. There's nothing new here. When you look at the posts you can see the same old nonsense spouted by the same old snorting, right-wing, tea party people. They're just as obnoxious as usual and sing the same ol' song with the same ol' language, which is an embarrassment to some of us because of how they appear to the rest of the world.
Amen.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I've avoided this thread for a few days, and I have to say how much better I feel. I've gotten so much done and had such nice, positive conversations elsewhere, even with people who disagree with me. I would suggest a vacation from this place. There's nothing new here. When you look at the posts you can see the same old nonsense spouted by the same old snorting, right-wing, tea party people. They're just as obnoxious as usual and sing the same ol' song with the same ol' language, which is an embarrassment to some of us because of how they appear to the rest of the world.
> Amen.


How true - They just don't get it. Enjoy yourself. See you soon.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cali said:


> Thank you for the welcome... I will bow out for directly posting who I would support if voting in the election ... lol... but ... My opinion of our current Prime Minister is that he strongly reminds me of one of your presidential candidates... and I would love to start a petition to trade him for your other candidate!!! rotfl


Yes, Very diplomatic of you. You could give Romney some lessons. We all have politicians not to our liking.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Conan, You called my parents wild hogs. Whatever you think of me does not reflect my family. Not a nice statement to make. I'll take those insults you direct at me,but leave my family alone.
> ...


Cherf - Are you in charge of the ladies on the right. Mariaps does not need your help. I don't agree with most of what she says but she can speak for herself. Were you a drill sergeant in a past life?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Did anyone else see Joe Biden make a fool of himself AGAIN today? Along with the gnome HARRY REID? 

Biden was giving a speech and said "Who knows someone who's served in Iraq and IRAN?" Harry, the gnome, raises his hand. Then Biden said "Who knows someone who was wounded in Iraq or IRAN!" Again, the gnome raised his hand. 

And these idiots are running the country. November 6th can't come soon enough.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Romney was a class act at the Smith dinner tonight and delivered his very funny speech with comedic timing.

Obama had a good line about his middle name but he kept trying to get laughs off his first debate, and he didn't get too many laughs. I thought Obama was flat, and he didn't seem to enjoy himself.

If there was a scorecard, Romney nailed it. I enjoyed his lines tremendously.


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

In my mind, the Office of President will get my respect, not necessarily the person.


Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Teachers and police deserve respect
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Romney was a class act at the Smith dinner tonight and delivered his very funny speech with comedic timing.
> 
> Obama had a good line about his middle name but he kept trying to get laughs off his first debate, and he didn't get too many laughs. I thought Obama was flat, and he didn't seem to enjoy himself.
> 
> If there was a scorecard, Romney nailed it. I enjoyed his lines tremendously.


That's a matter of opinion. Romney looked like the usual wind up toy saying someonelse's funny words. He still needs to humanize himself. The Al Smith dinner doesn't determine anything as far as rhe race goes. Obama was good. Only 3 jokes toward Romney. MittWitt just doesn't know when to shut up. Too bad Romney can't "nail" it when it counts.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovethelake, I've done my best to respond to everyone on this topic respectfully, and without the name calling some people here seem to need as much as they need air to breathe. I've probably blown it a couple of times but not very many times. I deserve the respect of everyone here. If you can't give me that, so what? You're one person with one opinion who is an expert at putting people down. That's not an area of expertise I would encourage anyone to follow or admire.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Did anyone else see Joe Biden make a fool of himself AGAIN today? Along with the gnome HARRY REID?
> 
> Biden was giving a speech and said "Who knows someone who's served in Iraq and IRAN?" Harry, the gnome, raises his hand. Then Biden said "Who knows someone who was wounded in Iraq or IRAN!" Again, the gnome raised his hand.
> 
> And these idiots are running the country. November 6th can't come soon enough.


You are right. They flubbed that one. But I think it's a lot less offensive than Romney saying that he had binders full of women.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Romney was a class act at the Smith dinner tonight and delivered his very funny speech with comedic timing.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NWG, great new baby picture for your avatar. It's good to find you here again.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

LizAnne, I will always cherish my memories of DC and the time my brother spent there with me. I wish everyone had the time a interest to do the same. I was incredibly lucky to be there for as long as I was and to see the tangible pieces of our country's history that are actually located in DC.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cali, the circus we call an election here in the US must have you wondering how in the world this country has the power it does. I think of you trying to decide whether to laugh or cry when you read some ot the things posted here, whatever your political leanings are.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

And NOW, Obozo tells John Stewart that losing 4 Americans in Benghazi "IS NOT OPTIMAL". Are you kidding me? Disgraceful and some of you Progs are wondering why he elicits NO respect. Simple, he deserves no respect.


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

It is kind of amusing... and universal to every country. I often listen to my neighbours & relatives with "tongue in cheek." My grandmother is 104, knows nothing about politics but is very vocal these days... She spouts off quotes from my grandfather, who had no political sense and died over 10 years ago... lol) People quote people with words they never spoke, or state someone did or did not do something when the truth is the opposite. 

People are very passionate about their beliefs and unknowingly slant the facts in the direction that supports what they believe. I choose to believe it is caused by true passion the desire for the best for their country, but I do not like the nastiness it brings. I turn the other cheek and vote the way my morality dictates.

We have a city election coming up & the best candidate is a cat... Tuxedo Sam I think his name is.. He's not allowed on the ballot, but he has made an appearance at most of the Pre-election events. He has behaved much better than most people... and we call him an animal. lol


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Romney was a class act at the Smith dinner tonight and delivered his very funny speech with comedic timing.
> 
> Obama had a good line about his middle name but he kept trying to get laughs off his first debate, and he didn't get too many laughs. I thought Obama was flat, and he didn't seem to enjoy himself.
> 
> If there was a scorecard, Romney nailed it. I enjoyed his lines tremendously.


Cherf
Now we know for sure why you are so bitter all the time.
You must be living a life as stiff as Mitt's comedy.

Romney and humour = kidding right?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else see Joe Biden make a fool of himself AGAIN today? Along with the gnome HARRY REID?
> ...


Northwoods Gal
Thank you for the new Avatar. That Baby is adorable.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> And NOW, Obozo tells John Stewart that losing 4 Americans in Benghazi "IS NOT OPTIMAL". Are you kidding me? Disgraceful and some of you Progs are wondering why he elicits NO respect. Simple, he deserves no respect.


Bydie, read the whole article. not just the headlines.

CBS
"The president's "optimal" comment seemed to be a reference to Stewart's characterization of the response, since he used the same word. Some, however, have taken the comment to mean the president was saying the deaths themselves were "not optimal."

By Brian Montopoli / 
CBS News/ October 18, 2012, 6:10 PM 
Obama to Jon Stewart: Benghazi response "not optimal"
President Barack Obama talks with Jon Stewart during a taping of his appearance on "The Daily Show with John Stewart", Thursday, Oct. 18, 2012, in New York. / AP Photo/Carolyn Kaster

In an appearance on "The Daily Show with Jon Stewart", President Obama told the Comedy Central host Thursday that the response to the Sept. 11 terror attacks in Benghazi, Libya was "not optimal."

Stewart told the president, in regard to the administration's performance in the aftermath of the attacks, that "I would say and even you would admit it was not the optimal response - at least to the American people as far as all of us being on the same page."

Mother of slain ambassador speaks out."Here is what I will say, if four Americans get killed it is not optimal," the president responded. "And we are going to fix it, all of it. And what happens during the course of a presidency, you know the government is a big operation at any given time, something screws up and you make sure you find out what's broken and you fix it."

The president's "optimal" comment seemed to be a reference to Stewart's characterization of the response, since he used the same word. Some, however, have taken the comment to mean the president was saying the deaths themselves were "not optimal."

The president continued in the interview: "And you know whatever else I have done throughout the course of my presidency, one thing that I've been absolutely clear about is America's security comes first and the American people need to know exactly how I make decisions when it comes to war, peace, national security and protecting Americans. And they will continue to get that over the next four years of my presidency."

When Stewart referenced "the perception that State was on a different page than you," noting that Susan Rice, the American ambassador to the United Nations, erroneously tied the attacks to protest over an anti-Islam video five days after they took place, the president interrupted him.

"John, the truth is that information comes in, folks put it out throughout the process, people say it is still incomplete," he said. "What I was always clear about was we are going to do an investigation and figure out what happened."

Clinton on consulate attack: "Nobody wants answers more than me." Asked what caused the confusion over the attack, the president responded: "Well, we weren't confused about the fact that four Americans had been killed, I wasn't confused about the fact that we needed to ramp up diplomatic security around the world right after it happened, I wasn't confused about the fact that we had to investigate exactly what happened so it gets fixed and I wasn't confused about the fact that we were going to hunt down whoever did it and bring them to justice."

"So, as I said during the debate, nobody is more interested in figuring this out than I am," he said. "When a tragic event like this happens on the other side of the world immediately a whole bunch of intelligence starts coming in and you try to piece together exactly what happens. And what have always tried to do is just get all the facts figure out what went wrong and make sure it doesn't happen again and we're still in that process now. But every piece of information that we got as we got it we laid it out for the American people, and the picture eventually gets fully filled in and we know how to prevent it in the future."


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I've avoided this thread for a few days, and I have to say how much better I feel. I've gotten so much done and had such nice, positive conversations elsewhere, even with people who disagree with me. I would suggest a vacation from this place. There's nothing new here. When you look at the posts you can see the same old nonsense spouted by the same old snorting, right-wing, tea party people. They're just as obnoxious as usual and sing the same ol' song with the same ol' language, which is an embarrassment to some of us because of how they appear to the rest of the world.
> Amen.


alcameron
Nice to see you again.
Love your Pooch. I periodically take care of one like it for
Friends. Sophie sure has a mind of her own but a kiss I can get from her anytime.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > I've avoided this thread for a few days, and I have to say how much better I feel. I've gotten so much done and had such nice, positive conversations elsewhere, even with people who disagree with me. I would suggest a vacation from this place. There's nothing new here. When you look at the posts you can see the same old nonsense spouted by the same old snorting, right-wing, tea party people. They're just as obnoxious as usual and sing the same ol' song with the same ol' language, which is an embarrassment to some of us because of how they appear to the rest of the world.
> ...


Al ,that's what I did. It was getting so ridiculous I was going to call Nurse Ingried to dose the "patients " with Librium and send them all off to sleep for a day so they can come back somewhat lucid and maybe make some sense.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Thanks! She is the love of my life. I never expected grandparenthood to be this much fun! She is a very happy baby.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

VETPAC:

I checked them out. And they stated that their goal is to elect 'progressive' candidates. So it is not a surprise that they endorse Obama. Being in Virginia, where there are many vets, I have not met any vets voting for Obama. I am sure there are some, all I can say is I have not met any.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

VETPAC:

I checked them out. And they stated that their goal is to elect 'progressive' candidates. So it is not a surprise that they endorse Obama. Being in Virginia, where there are many vets, I have not met any vets voting for Obama. I am sure there are some, all I can say is I have not met any.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Fever broke this AM so I'm back as never had fever with a kidney infection before this one. Oh, my nurse Ingried where are you with your advice or do you just know nothing but slandering people?

Conan (AKA) as LilliyO'K is still hateful because we are still a Romney supporter. Why do you feel you are so right and we are so wrong as you cannot change anyone's mind with your hatefulness. I have already voted early so Nothing you say will change that vote.

The rest of you Obama supporters are only here to slam any Romney supporters but you are just blowing in the wind with your remarks.

Cherf, can you save some of those feathers? I will make head dresses for all Romney supporters as it seems we must go on the WAR path from all the nasty remarks I'm reading. I have plenty of war paint.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Fever broke this AM so I'm back as never had fever with a kidney infection before this one. Oh, my nurse Ingried where are you with your advice or do you just know nothing but slandering people?
> 
> Conan (AKA) as LilliyO'K is still hateful because we are still a Romney supporter. Why do you feel you are so right and we are so wrong as you cannot change anyone's mind with your hatefulness. I have already voted early so Nothing you say will change that vote.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better. I had an infection in both kidneys a couple of years ago and had to fly from Dallas, TX home with a 103 temp. Horrible!

I, too, am perplexed why the liberals seem to think that hurling insults and calling people names is ok. Just because we don't like obama does not make us bigots nor does it indicate we are ignorant.

Hang in there. It's looking more and more like a Romney win. So, keep your heads up!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Obama..Romney Obama..Romney Obama Romney.. Back and forth, back and forth. I hate debates. Just when you think you have it down whom you are going to vote for someone says something and then you wonder.
> They both are telling truths and telling lies. Who, who, who. I have no idea at this point. GRRRR!!


oh lady don't give up. Seach for your own truths. it's hard i know have been on the fence for a long time before desiding. 
No matter who you finial deside on , i do hope you will vote. To many just sit by the way side,and do not vote. That is waht is great about America we have a chose.
P.S. I love your Yorkie I had one, and I loved the little bugger.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Fever broke this AM so I'm back as never had fever with a kidney infection before this one. Oh, my nurse Ingried where are you with your advice or do you just know nothing but slandering people?
> 
> Conan (AKA) as LilliyO'K is still hateful because we are still a Romney supporter. Why do you feel you are so right and we are so wrong as you cannot change anyone's mind with your hatefulness. I have already voted early so Nothing you say will change that vote.
> 
> ...


ah good news glad you are better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Karen hope the love of your life is feeling a little better today. I am sure it is weighing heavy on your heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Conan, You called my parents wild hogs. Whatever you think of me does not reflect my family. Not a nice statement to make. I'll take those insults you direct at me,but leave my family alone.
> ...


I agree with you Mariaps , but look at it this way what does it say about her. Many will read that, and be total discuss with her and what she post. But with you attacking ones family has nothing to do with what we say or think. As I said they won't listen to her after this, so you just give your parents a hug, we know they raise a fine daughter, so we do know they are wonderful parents.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, I'm glad you're feeling better and back here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > Frandelia said:
> ...


Women have been suing for wage differences long before he past this law. They called it discriminating, and have brought suits against companies, and won. why hasn't he done the samething as the law requires with the women his has hired.
If he is so for women why did he let Rice and Clinton take the blame for terrorist attacks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Fever broke this AM so I'm back as never had fever with a kidney infection before this one. Oh, my nurse Ingried where are you with your advice or do you just know nothing but slandering people?
> ...


Good one Thumper, you have voiced what many are thinking.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Karen, and Nonnie, hope your loved ones are better at this time. We Romney supporters do care about our fellow people. All I hear from most of those who are out in left field is hateful words .

Northwoods Gal you are almost trying yo hard to get ConanLilly to forgive you but she forgives no one! Baby Avatar is cute is it grandchild or are you young enough for it to be your own baby?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> VETPAC:
> 
> I checked them out. And they stated that their goal is to elect 'progressive' candidates. So it is not a surprise that they endorse Obama. Being in Virginia, where there are many vets, I have not met any vets voting for Obama. I am sure there are some, all I can say is I have not met any.


Yep, Conan stepped in it again stating that the Vets support Obama. She thinks she knows who the military and Vets support - she should search out the facts instead of listening to the liberals and military haters she does listen to.

Remember the Vets who forced down the faux Obama flag? Remember Bydie's avatar of the military members dropped from a heli an empty chair?

I wonder why Obama's staff is trying to disqualify and not count overseas military votes?

Conan was completely wrong and inaccurate in her earlier post, copying and pasting a liberal blogger with what she thought was the military code of conduct. Conan didn't learn a thing from the facts I posted and explained the errors in her post.

Conan likes to stay in the dark.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cherf, can you save some of those feathers? I will make head dresses for all Romney supporters as it seems we must go on the WAR path from all the nasty remarks I'm reading. I have plenty of war paint.


So glad you are feeling a little better today, Janeway. My feathers are laying down smooth as silk. The liberals don't ruffle them, in fact, they don't even raise my feathers with all their hot air.

I'm going to learn from you and help you paint our BHs with war paint although it will be an arms-free battle win for Romney and Ryan.

Romney and Ann looked great last night at the dinner and he was hand-slapping hysterical. I slapped my sewing machine three times laughing at his lines.

Too bad, Obama, was not optimal. (his word for describing the deaths of Americans in Libya).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Romney was a class act at the Smith dinner tonight and delivered his very funny speech with comedic timing.
> 
> Obama had a good line about his middle name but he kept trying to get laughs off his first debate, and he didn't get too many laughs. I thought Obama was flat, and he didn't seem to enjoy himself.
> 
> If there was a scorecard, Romney nailed it. I enjoyed his lines tremendously.


But you have to admit his joke about Biden was funny.

I also found when Romney end his speech and said politc aside family is the most important thing we have and I am sure President Obama agrees.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jane..............YEAH, and sending prayers for a great day

Hummmmmmmmmmmm Cherf, I know, just because VETPAC has the word vet in it does not mean that many or all vets support them. That reference has as much validity as Chris Matthews


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, can you save some of those feathers? I will make head dresses for all Romney supporters as it seems we must go on the WAR path from all the nasty remarks I'm reading. I have plenty of war paint.
> ...


What are you sewing my dear?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Romney and Ann looked great last night at the dinner and he was hand-slapping hysterical. I slapped my sewing machine three times laughing at his lines.
> 
> What are you sewing my dear?


Presently, I'm making plush fish (velcro eyes) and fishbowl totes with poles with velcro hook for my upcoming craft fair. I'll be sewing kids decorated felt crowns and scarf necklaces with matching earrings for ladies as well as girls and AG doll clothing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Romney and Ann looked great last night at the dinner and he was hand-slapping hysterical. I slapped my sewing machine three times laughing at his lines.
> ...


Sounds like fun as until I got "hung" up on some of these threads, I made quilts for our local fire dept. and then our church clothing store to give away to new mothers. Plus knit/crochet for our local breast cancer center for those darling ladies who are taking chemo.

Could you post some pictures of your crafts please? I will in a few days try to learn how to take pictures with the IPad.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hummmmmmmmmmmm Cherf, I know, just because VETPAC has the word vet in it does not mean that many or all vets support them. That reference has as much validity as Chris Matthews


Here's a favorite photo I took at a rally in NH in April. DH and I were right in front of the podium, one person removed. Romney spoke briefly both to DH and me and thanked my husband for his military service during the conversation.

Romney is a class act and looks to be making great strides to being the next President of the USA!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Could you post some pictures of your crafts please? I will in a few days try to learn how to take pictures with the IPad.


I don't have any photos of the fish/fishbowl yet as was a new item I just created and haven't finished yet.

I've posted some of my sewn, knitted and other crafts I made.

Snaggletooth is my own creation and design (a plush tooth fairy character). I make several characters - posted Cowgirl Snaggletooth.

I made hundreds of dog tag pendants; my best seller at my craft fairs.

Thanks for your interest in my work!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Romney and Ann looked great last night at the dinner and he was hand-slapping hysterical. I slapped my sewing machine three times laughing at his lines.
> ...


Sounds like a lot of work, sure they will be a great hit. Just don't slap to close to the needle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh wow Cherf they are so beautiful and to think you did them while fighting off the prog.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hummmmmmmmmmmm Cherf, I know, just because VETPAC has the word vet in it does not mean that many or all vets support them. That reference has as much validity as Chris Matthews
> ...


isn't that thoughtful of him to say those words to you both . Envy you for getting to see him in person.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hear on Hannity last night that a libel paper in Fla, came out for Romney. Seem they are seeing what is really going on with the Left and Obama.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh wow Cherf they are so beautiful and to think you did them while fighting off the prog.


Thanks Yarnie!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> isn't that thoughtful of him to say those words to you both . Envy you for getting to see him in person.


Ann was with him but she didn't go through the hand-shake line.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, beautiful work. I admire your skills so much

Off to spin (merino, alpaca and silk). I only spin yarns, and don't make up yarns to spew lies. snort


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

Karen,

I couldn't have expressed my sentiments any better!! Thanks for your honesty!!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, beautiful work. I admire your skills so much

Off to spin (merino, alpaca and silk). I only spin yarns, and don't make up yarns to spew lies. snort


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Cherf
> 
> They are beautiful. Very Creative. I can only do simple stuff.


Thank you. I'm not buying it - I'm sure you make beautiful things as well.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wow, beautiful work. I admire your skills so much
> 
> Off to spin (merino, alpaca and silk). I only spin yarns, and don't make up yarns to spew lies. snort


Thank you. I don't know how to spin. You'll teach me on breaks in the Fiber Room in the Castle, I know! Hail!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Romney was a class act at the Smith dinner tonight and delivered his very funny speech with comedic timing.
> ...


theyarnlady
It was President Obama who made the remark that more important than anything else is Family.
Can you get anything straight or are you just determined to
screw up as much as possible.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WRONG AGAIN

Listen to Gov. Romney's closing statement. That was beautiful

Off to spin


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Karen, and Nonnie, hope your loved ones are better at this time. We Romney supporters do care about our fellow people. All I hear from most of those who are out in left field is hateful words .
> 
> Northwoods Gal you are almost trying yo hard to get ConanLilly to forgive you but she forgives no one! Baby Avatar is cute is it grandchild or are you young enough for it to be your own baby?[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


They both said it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> VETPAC:
> 
> I checked them out. And they stated that their goal is to elect 'progressive' candidates. So it is not a surprise that they endorse Obama. Being in Virginia, where there are many vets, I have not met any vets voting for Obama. I am sure there are some, all I can say is I have not met any.


Have you been stalking the VFW's? I'm sure you'll find some there.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > CarolfromTX said:
> ...


Where have you been? The President submittedThe Fair Pay Act for women and it was voted down by the republicancongress just a couple of months ago.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

no need to bow out..............just ask Ingried how it's done..........


Cali said:


> Thank you for the welcome... I will bow out for directly posting who I would support if voting in the election ... lol... but ... My opinion of our current Prime Minister is that he strongly reminds me of one of your presidential candidates... and I would love to start a petition to trade him for your other candidate!!! rotfl


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh how I loved Romney's punch at the prez.......in the spirit of Sesame Street, tonight's dinner is brought to you by the letter "O'' and the number "16 trillion''.........classic!!!

The Dems are the ones who kept pushing the Sesame St. issue, now that got it right back in their face!!! Surely a classic!!


Cherf said:


> Romney was a class act at the Smith dinner tonight and delivered his very funny speech with comedic timing.
> 
> Obama had a good line about his middle name but he kept trying to get laughs off his first debate, and he didn't get too many laughs. I thought Obama was flat, and he didn't seem to enjoy himself.
> 
> If there was a scorecard, Romney nailed it. I enjoyed his lines tremendously.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh Darlin' I do not have to stalk VFW's. In fact, my Royal Guards must protect me from stalkers. It is hard to be the Queen

Bless your heart

Hail to me


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh thank you so much......yes he's feeling sooo much better, so much that he's not even here, lol...............he's definitely a work a holic, he loves keeping busy and laying in the bed doesn't work well for him..........the company wasn't doing very well in this economy and actually went down to about 4 employees and now work is starting to pick up so when John is put in charge of a job site he wants to make dang sure that people aren't loafing around and eating up the profits that the job could make.....not like the profits are coming to us, our family, directly, but we're hoping that as the company starts doing better, financially, maybe we'll have a shot at getting ou health insurance back again and not be FORCED to take something the government wants to shove down our throats...........previously the owner has been very very generous......there were times when John got $2,000 bonus checks at Christmastime, but the last time he got a bonush check was back in 2006 and that's when he spent the entire check on a 3 stone, 1 carat diamond ring for me.....he spent his entire bonus all on me and he was very happy to do so..................I am one super lucky, blessed gal!!!



theyarnlady said:


> Oh Karen hope the love of your life is feeling a little better today. I am sure it is weighing heavy on your heart.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh Darlin' I do not have to stalk VFW's. In fact, my Royal Guards must protect me from stalkers. It is hard to be the Queen
> 
> Bless your heart
> 
> Hail to me


How Nice! Keep hailing yourself.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> no need to bow out..............just ask Ingried how it's done..........
> 
> 
> Cali said:
> ...


Amazing how much reference is being made to Ingried.
Must be having some impact.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Darlin' I do not have to stalk VFW's. In fact, my Royal Guards must protect me from stalkers. It is hard to be the Queen
> ...


Northwoods Gal
Keep making notes of this child's play here since you now have a grandchild but then you may want to teach more valuable things like equality and independence.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I am getting such a chuckle out of this now as it has passed into the absurd.

But for anyone out there who cares - 

Bless Your Heart in the South is a derogatory term, not one of endearment.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I've avoided this thread for a few days, and I have to say how much better I feel. I've gotten so much done and had such nice, positive conversations elsewhere, even with people who disagree with me. I would suggest a vacation from this place. There's nothing new here. When you look at the posts you can see the same old nonsense spouted by the same old snorting, right-wing, tea party people. They're just as obnoxious as usual and sing the same ol' song with the same ol' language, which is an embarrassment to some of us because of how they appear to the rest of the world.
> Amen.


So what are you saying, that you took some time off to regroup and plan your next attack? Did you all get together over "coffee" and come up with a plan. LOL LOL Re read your post, one can say exactly the same about you. Same old, same old with your nonsense, lies, put downs, and totally obnoxious behavior etc.

If you feel so refreshed and rejuvenated then why come back to this thread? You will only end up where you started before your "vacation" from us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wow, beautiful work. I admire your skills so much
> 
> Off to spin (merino, alpaca and silk). I only spin yarns, and don't make up yarns to spew lies. snort


Ah very talented Q of the Prada/s

You don't have to spin yarns we have a few that are so good at it, it would make ones head spin.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cerf, your work is wonderful. You are indeed very talented. Thanks for sharing with all of us.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf, your designs are beautiful. And your eye for colors is definitely showing. I remember ingrids post about your crafting. She should be ashamed of yourself.Wonderful work.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf, your designs are beautiful. And your eye for colors is definitely showing. I remember ingrids post about your crafting. She should be ashamed of yourself.Wonderful work.


mariaps
Here we go again.
I said nothing negative about Cherf's crafting.
I know, I know, language can be tough.

Like: "She should be ashamed of yourself".
Oh my goodness.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Cherf,
I really like your designs. You are quite talented. Good luck with selling them! They were so pretty.
Sharon


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Bless Your Heart in the South is a derogatory term, not one of endearment.


I didn't know that! Nice to know, even if it is not a saying I use often. Agree with you that the Tea Party have turned the subject into the absurb; I guess that is why I remain silent most of the time. I can't believe the amount of personal attack and abuse Ingried and other active Obama supporters have managed to take.

There was a time when the major two parties could debate, campaign hard, remain friendly, and solve the issues of the day. The Tea Party and radical right do not represent all of the Republican Pary.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cerf, your work is wonderful. You are indeed very talented. Thanks for sharing with all of us.


~Thank you~


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > no need to bow out..............just ask Ingried how it's done..........
> ...


Yes, you are. Unfortunately, the reference is rarely positive. It takes a true egomaniac to think that attention, even negative attention, is a positive thing.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf, your designs are beautiful. And your eye for colors is definitely showing. I remember ingrids post about your crafting. She should be ashamed of yourself.Wonderful work.


~Thank you~ I don't normally read Ingried's posts, so am not aware of what she said about my crafts nor do I care.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good grief, they need reinforcements. Hope they can correct their grammar. Or maybe they have additional screen names because that way some people will think there are more of the loonie lefties out there.

Bless their hearts

hail to me


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Bless Your Heart in the South is a derogatory term, not one of endearment.


I'm pretty sure most know this.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Cherf,
> I really like your designs. You are quite talented. Good luck with selling them! They were so pretty.
> Sharon


~Thank you~ All were already sold except for all the bobby pins and the flower dress.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Agree with you that the Tea Party have turned the subject into the absurb; I guess that is why I remain silent most of the time.
> 
> The Tea Party and radical right do not represent all of the Republican Pary.


I'm active in this thread, yet I do not know who that post here are in the Tea Party and are radical right as you stated. Please list those who you know are the members of those groups. I'd like to know.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good grief, they need reinforcements. Hope they can correct their grammar. Or maybe they have additional screen names because that way some people will think there are more of the loonie lefties out there.
> 
> Bless their hearts
> 
> hail to me


lovelthelake
Correction, we are Progressives and Liberals.
Are we on the left of the Rights? No doubt since we are too smart to drop off of the Earth. One more step to the right for the Rights and they are going over the cliff.

To remind you, Liberals are all inclusive so unlike the Rights.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

We all are adults, so lets set an example for our children and act like adults. My best friend is for Obama and I'm for Romney. We sit and talk about why and we don't yell or call each other names. Isn't that what America stands for, freedom to decide for ourselves. I do wish that everyone that can vote legally would, as I feel one day thats going to be taken away from us.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with you that the Tea Party have turned the subject into the absurb; I guess that is why I remain silent most of the time.
> ...


Cherf
The problem is that you have no clue where you actually are.
You drifted into something and you are lost apparently.
One of the original Republicans you certainly are not, I know,
I used to be one of them and you do not fit that mold.
I wish the old Republicans were back but some loons have hijacked them. I am all for a strong at least two Party system.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovelthelake
> Correction, we are Progressives and Liberals.
> Are we on the left of the Rights? No doubt since we are too smart to drop off of the Earth. One more step to the right for the Rights and they are going over the cliff.
> 
> To remind you, Liberals are all inclusive so unlike the Rights.


Progressives and Liberals = All Inclusive
Well said! Thanks Ingried :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  Carlene


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116610-1.html

Maybe now we will have peace


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I am getting such a chuckle out of this now as it has passed into the absurd.
> 
> But for anyone out there who cares -
> 
> Bless Your Heart in the South is a derogatory term, not one of endearment.


WE know , Shayfaye, it's an ancient joke. You can also hear it ended with How Nice.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting such a chuckle out of this now as it has passed into the absurd.
> ...


How nice.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

crafty jeanie said:


> We all are adults, so lets set an example for our children and act like adults. My best friend is for Obama and I'm for Romney. We sit and talk about why and we don't yell or call each other names. Isn't that what America stands for, freedom to decide for ourselves. I do wish that everyone that can vote legally would, as I feel one day thats going to be taken away from us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Carlene


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Ah, yes. The ever tolerant, open-minded left. Here's a good example.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This one is much funnier


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> This one is much funnier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I was watching some Senate debate clips today. They are all rude and over-talk long after their time is up. I thought Tommy Thompson was going to take a swing at his opponent.
A woman to boot. Just normal republican lack of manners and bullying.
But that Jon Stewart clip was hilarious!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I was watching some Senate debate clips today. They are all rude and over-talk long after their time is up. I thought Tommy Thompson was going to take a swing at his opponent.
> A woman to boot. Just normal republican lack of manners and bullying.
> But that Jon Stewart clip was hilarious!


Northwoods Gal
Yes thank you very much, it is hilarious.
Jon Stewart is brilliant and so are Jimmy Kimmel and the other guy Falon?
Tonight's programs should be very entertaining.
I usualy watch foreign programs at that time but will check
here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I love the BBC Friday night lineups. I wish we could get Mrs. Brown here. Yes, Jimmy Fallon is great!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's just one fact video of the Libya timeline of events:

http://tinyurl.com/8v9y7q3

Of course, the Liberals, will say Libya is still under investigation (it will be until after the election is over - surprise!) and ignore all the facts in the video. Wouldn't Obama and they just love to re-write history and sweep this all under the rug like Obama has tried to do.

Wait until Monday's debate to see the ----- hit the fan.
Today, even more facts were given to the Press by the Intelligence Agency who Obama tried to throw under the bus along with Clinton. Well, the Intell Agcy stood up for themselves and stated that O knew the attack was not a result of protest of the video and it was a military/terrorist attack.

It has been proven that Obama knew within hours that the attack was a terrorist attack even though O and his appointees did not admit such until 14 days later (O) and Clinton a few days soon than O.

It is a disgrace what Obama will ignore and lie about to get re-elected; He won't be.

by AWR HAWKINS 19 Oct 2012, 1:23 PM PDT

The CIA is indicating that they told Washington the Benghazi attack was militant in nature, rather than spontaneous, within 24 hours of its occurrence.

According to a report released today, the "CIA station chief in Libya" alerted Washington that the attack was not in response to a video.

However, media outlets are doing their best to leave Obama a little wiggle room by claiming "it is unclear who, if anyone, saw the cable outside the CIA at that point."

In other words, the station manager sent the alert, but there's no hard evidence anyone saw the alert in Washington.

Quick question: What does it say about the culture within the Obama administration if, in fact, they ignored or didn't even look at the CIA alert?

The CIA station chief did his job and compiled a report within 24 hours based on eye-witness interviews. This is going make it much, much harder for the mainstream media to blame the intelligence community for Benghazi.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

The truth about Libya - slightly more important than Big Bird and Binders which the Liberals are still talking about .... wouldn't you say?


JOHN NOLTE 19 Oct 2012, 10:34 AM PDT
What we saw in the second presidential debate when it came to questions surrounding the security failures in Libya and the subsequent cover up, is that President Obama answered neither. Obama talked around the security issue and then when Romney hit him on the Libya cover up Obama pulled The Indignation Card.

Well, I never! How dare you! My God man, have you no decency! People are dead!

Let's just say that if Obama wore pearls he'd have gripped them.

Admittedly, thanks to a huge assist from The Corrupt Candy Crowley, all that phony indignation got Obama through the night. But will it get him through the next debate and the rest of the election?

If the corrupt media has anything to say about it, of course it will. But for ninety-minutes this coming Monday night (if debate moderator Bob Schieffer doesn't pull a "Candy"), Romney will have an unfiltered opportunity to finally give this smoldering cover up the full vetting it deserves.

Judging from Paul Ryan's comments earlier this morning with Milwaukee radio talk-show host Charlie Sykes, that's exactly what Romney intends to do:

"They refuse to answer the basic questions about what happened," Ryan said. "And so his response has been inconsistent, it's been misleading. And more than a month later we still have more questions than answers."

The Wisconsin congressman said he hopes a congressional investigation and Monday night's presidential debate, with its focus on foreign policy, will provide answers.

"That's why you have these investigations in Congress, to find out what exactly happened and why the stonewalling and why blaming (the) YouTube video for two weeks," he said. "The reason we need to get to the bottom of this is so we can prevent something like this from happening again."

Compounding Obama's Libya problems is a bombshell report released this morning that proves once and for all, that within 24 hours of the Libya attack, our CIA told Washington the evidence pointed to a terror attack, not a spontaneous demonstration gone bad:

The CIA station chief in Libya reported to Washington within 24 hours of last month's deadly attack on the U.S. Consulate that there was evidence it was carried out by militants, not a spontaneous mob upset about an American-made video ridiculing Islam's Prophet Muhammad, U.S. officials have told The Associated Press.

It is unclear who, if anyone, saw the cable outside the CIA at that point and how high up in the agency the information went. The Obama administration maintained publicly for a week that the attack on the diplomatic mission in Benghazi that killed U.S. Ambassador Chris Stevens and three other Americans was a result of the mobs that staged less-deadly protests across the Muslim world around the 11th anniversary of the 9/11 terror attacks on the U.S.

Those statements have become highly charged political fodder as the presidential election approaches. A Republican-led House committee questioned State Department officials for hours about what GOP lawmakers said was lax security at the consulate, given the growth of extremist Islamic militants in North Africa.

This isnt exactly news in the general sense, but as Ed Morrissey points out, this is "the most specific reporting yet, and the first reporting of which Im aware that the CIA station chief cabled Washington with that information himself."

Looks like Obama might need a second set of pearls.

And naturally, the corrupt media's completely ignoring this revelation today in favor of "Binders: Day Three."

Romney's no shrinking violet, though, and it's going to take more than phony indignation and a corrupt moderator to stop the truth from coming out in Monday night's foreign policy debate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I was watching some Senate debate clips today. They are all rude and over-talk long after their time is up. I thought Tommy Thompson was going to take a swing at his opponent.
> A woman to boot. Just normal republican lack of manners and bullying.
> But that Jon Stewart clip was hilarious!


You must have watch a different debate than I did as I watch the whole of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> While I am sure that none of us, not even her side-kicks, can compare to the Omnipotent Conan, we do our best.
> 
> How can you claim to know so much about our God while you are serving yours here on Earth?
> 
> Conan, the next time you do your hourly search in our Bible, look this verse up: Proverbs 17:28


Lilly K is a buddhist. She is not a Christian. She told us in the Progessive chit chat before it was locked down. So I doubt she is reading the Bible. Doesn't believe in Jehovah.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> The difference between Romney's and Obo's priorities:


Amen!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between Romney's and Obo's priorities:
> ...


Country Bumpkins
The difference between President Obama and Mr. Romney = 
J O B S for my fellow Americans being outsourced by Mr. Romney, jobs created in 30 months straight by the President.

Another very profitable Plant is closing in Freeport, Illinois.
170 People are losing their jobs in a town of 26,000.
That is a criminal. It is a Bain company in which Mr. Romney has holdings of 8 Million Dollars.

Let me be very blunt here, Mr. Romney gives a damn about our
People - well he already made it very clear that 47% of us are useless - and the rest do not matter either BUT for 2%. All that counts for him is that his wealth keeps on growing and unfortunately that is at the expense of decent, hardworking Americans who have worked hard, have been loyal, made a company a success which then made that success a selling point for even greater profits.

Dear people that is the difference between President Obama and Mr. Romney.

And as Mr. Romney sends our jobs abroad, he also does so with our Technology. My fellow Americans have been the
innovators and the knowledge is being stolen from us because of greed. China will expand on the technology Romney and his Co-Horts hand over and we will never be able to catch up again.
Talk about the destruction of our beloved Country.

How can anyone of sound mind vote for someone who destroys lives on a constant basis and gives a damn about the suffering.

Why am I more American than some who are born Americans?

I see such dastardly behavior as treasonous.
It is the selling out of America for nothing but personal gain.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Here's just one fact video of the Libya timeline of events:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/8v9y7q3
> 
> ...


He didn't try to throw anybody under the bus. If you watched the debate on Tusday night you would have heard him praise the people who work with him. He has their backs.
Yes, I did hear that it was not the video that caused the attack. Susan Rice told the country what she knew at the time. Because different reports were going into the UN, FBI, Pentagon etc, doesn't mean she lied. A lot of the reports were conflicting.She stated what she knew to be true at the time. He did announce in the Rose Garden the next day that it was an act of terror. Watching the news tonite, a former CIA Sec stated that it could be months before we know who did it. One reporter states that he had lunch with one of the terrorists. Another one said that the first reports were said to be blaming the video. So many different stories. 
You want so badly to blame the administration for this, where you should blame the terrorists who killed our Ambassador and 3 other people.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

I have already voted and am fed up with the garbage of this election. Sure is a lot different from what I heard growing up from politicians. these you can't believe a word they say. I've already voted and I'm not listening to any more politics until election night.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching some Senate debate clips today. They are all rude and over-talk long after their time is up. I thought Tommy Thompson was going to take a swing at his opponent.
> ...


Yarnlady, I was talking about the Senate debates. Not the debate between President Obama and Mitt Romnesia.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


The most frustrating here is that some NEVER get anything
straight. One can always be right on betting they are wrong.
What a record.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Yarnlady, I was talking about the Senate debates. Not the debate between President Obama and Mitt Romnesia.


NWG, Do you have any original thoughts of your own, or can you only quote others.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Here's just one fact video of the Libya timeline of events:
> ...


NWG, You're wrong on your points. Obama did not state it was a terrorist attack in the Rose Garden. Everyone knew within a few hours the attack was by militia. Clinton and Intell agcy were both thrown under the bus and Clinton took the blame. The CIA informed Obama within hours and Obama refused to state the truth for up to 8 days. Obama is done on this issue.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnlady, I was talking about the Senate debates. Not the debate between President Obama and Mitt Romnesia.
> ...


Cherf
Oh my listen to who is talking. This is hilarious.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Ingried - Cherf just loves to her herself talk. It doesn't matter what she is saying. Nothing new here same old recycled stuff over and over.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I love the Romnesia. That sure fits Mitch doesn't it. He is for sale to the highest bidder and he will be whatever you want him to be. No wonder he gets so confused. If you tell the truth no worries.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Every man wants to leave a legacy .....
Something he will be remembered for.
These two certainly left their mark.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

When people fear the goverment there is tyranny. When goverment fears the people there is liberty. Thomas Jefferson. Go Romney/Ryan!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Every man wants to leave a legacy .....
> Something he will be remembered for.
> These two certainly left their mark.


Cherf
If we stay well, you and I shall read in well written history books that President Barack Hussein Obama has been one of the very best Presidents this Country has had.

I know it turns your insides but it will be will be, NO DOUBT.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnlady, I was talking about the Senate debates. Not the debate between President Obama and Mitt Romnesia.
> ...


Well Chefr, most thoughts are my own, but you don't like them. Who's whining now?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When people fear the goverment there is tyranny. When goverment fears the people there is liberty. Thomas Jefferson. Go Romney/Ryan!


My fear, great fear is a Romnesia/Ryan team in the White House.
Dear God help all of us.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Well Chefr, most thoughts are my own, but you don't like them. Who's whining now?


When you quote your beloved President you should at least give him the credit he deserves as your words are not your own.

You cannot even spell my five letter name correctly so I shouldn't place such high expectations on you.


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

crafty jeanie said:


> We all are adults, so lets set an example for our children and act like adults. My best friend is for Obama and I'm for Romney. We sit and talk about why and we don't yell or call each other names. Isn't that what America stands for, freedom to decide for ourselves. I do wish that everyone that can vote legally would, as I feel one day thats going to be taken away from us.


Well hello crafty jeannie... If I didn't live so far away, I'd invite you for tea and good conversation... maybe even touch on democracy... religion... lol


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


C -h-e-r-f, you did not read what I wrote for if you did you would see the term "terrorist attack" was not used, but "act of terror" was. You must be a fan of that dumb blonde on Faux News who thinks a terrorist attack and act of terror are not related. Only in your mind is Obama done, Cherf. How do you know what "everyone" knew. Right wing blogs? Hannity?
Oh wait, you must be the head investigator! In your other thread I did mention the militia


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Well Chefr, most thoughts are my own, but you don't like them. Who's whining now?
> ...


PS He's YOUR president. too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Well Chefr, most thoughts are my own, but you don't like them. Who's whining now?
> ...


Good night, Cherf


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> I love the Romnesia. That sure fits Mitch doesn't it. He is for sale to the highest bidder and he will be whatever you want him to be. No wonder he gets so confused. If you tell the truth no worries.


That doesn't make any sense. With his vast wealth, why would Mr. Romney need to be "for sale to the highest bidder"? What would be the point of that?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Every man wants to leave a legacy .....
> ...


Ingried,

That there likely will be such OPINIONS expressed, I will agree; however, like the awarding of the Nobel Peace Prize to Obama 'in advance', your pronouncement is no proof of measurable success. Seeing it in print in some future book will not make it so.

I believe that having 'good intentions' does count for something, and that most of us sincerely want a better world for our children and grand children than we see around us right now. We all have more in common (especially with our love of fiber, yarn, needlework, crafts, etc.!!) than we give each other credit for most of the time.

Obama, if given a fair and impartial post-presidential assessment, will be given a certain amount of credit for the sincerity of his beliefs, and that he's a decent husband and father. The record will show, however, that his goals for the USA are not in harmony with our founding principles and traditional values.

Obviously, there is a lot of disagreement about what will give us good results, and results do count. If you are hoping Obama will live up to your expectations, giving you the results you want to see, and thereby validate your loyal support, you may eventually be disappointed. Good intentions notwithstanding, your candidate's ideas are not in synch with the majority, and the voters will be making that clear.

Take care and do stay well.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > When people fear the goverment there is tyranny. When goverment fears the people there is liberty. Thomas Jefferson. Go Romney/Ryan!
> ...


If one has turned one's back on God, pleading may be in vain.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > When people fear the goverment there is tyranny. When goverment fears the people there is liberty. Thomas Jefferson. Go Romney/Ryan!
> ...


Unfortunately, the same could be said for obama. I would rather vote for a man whose record is one of success than one of failure. obama's is one of failure.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When people fear the goverment there is tyranny. When goverment fears the people there is liberty. Thomas Jefferson. Go Romney/Ryan!


obama's reign is one of tyranny. If he doesn't get his way he administrates by executive order. I fear another four years under his following orders from his handlers.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Every man wants to leave a legacy .....
> ...


That is one of the most laughable statements I've heard. obama is, no doubt, the worst president ever elected. I would have preferred Hillary. I would have voted for her over McCain in a heartbeat.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

But according to the opening video at the DNC convention. 
It was said "we belong to the government". Yes, you can google it to see that it was really said. 
I always thought the govt was for the people, not the people for govt.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, your designs are beautiful. And your eye for colors is definitely showing. I remember ingrids post about your crafting. She should be ashamed of yourself.Wonderful work.
> ...


Ingried, you made a deragatory remark to Cherf about crafts. I remember because I couldn't believe that you put down whatever anyone else does. And I know you remember it too (cause you are so smart) Guess what??? You are not the smartest person in the world. Everything you do is NOT better than someone else. Who ever put that into your head? And when you post something mean, just remember it might come back to bite you in the arse!!!!!
I am off to cut flowers for the lunch table. Gotta find some that go good with green.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


And you did not see or understand what I posted. I live in Wisconsin I saw the debate between Thompson, and Balwin? 
I said and still say You must have watch a different debate than I did.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Now that Romney has won two debates, not only is he pulling ahead in states that were safe for Obama, Romney has made several more states safe for Romney!!!! 

States like WI, MI, PA, VA, FL, MN, etc are looking seriously at Romney.

The voters are seeing Romney as the poised, sensible and successful businessman he is and not the devil Obama'a negative ads tried to make him out to be.

Obama's spent millions of now wasted campaign donations to his campaign - just like the billions of now wasted taxpayers' funds to no avail.

Romney has the momentum and will cement it in the 3rd debate because, once again, Obama has no victorious Foregin Policy record. How can Obama answer to the Libya lies and cover-up, the death of four Americans and the literal burning up of the Middle East under his watch. Obama cannot defend his non-existent record. 

What is Obama going to say Monday night, Bin is dead and Al qaeda is alive?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> But according to the opening video at the DNC convention.
> It was said "we belong to the government". Yes, you can google it to see that it was really said.
> I always thought the govt was for the people, not the people for govt.


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

To win the Presidency, perhaps?



GardenGirl said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Romnesia. That sure fits Mitch doesn't it. He is for sale to the highest bidder and he will be whatever you want him to be. No wonder he gets so confused. If you tell the truth no worries.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> PS He's YOUR president. too.


Only for the next two months!!! Oh Happy Day! :-D


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Northwoods Gal
I always appreciate your original and genuine thoughts.
That is so foreign to some here.

Here are some of my thoughts with questions:
Why are some People here supporting a Candidate who has on a regular basis taken jobs from People - another 170 on the street on 11-5-12 in Freeport, Illinois due to closing of a Bain company -, why do they not care about their fellow Americans
instead hang on to a greedy one who is destroying their lives?
Romnesia tough on China? My foot! These 170 jobs are going to China after these employees have made the company extremely successful.
4 years ago Norquist made it all so clear no tax increases - sounds like for all of us doesn't it - not so -.
Taxes on income would he held but who makes up for it?
WE THE PEOPLE, cost of doing anything always increases and
that leaves it to State and local Governments to increase Sales- and Real-Estate Taxes.
A minor expense for the Rich a killer for the rest of us.

Do some People NEVER think?
Can't they see that they are of the 47% who have been
marked as Parasites?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Now that Romney has won two debates, not only is he pulling ahead in states that were safe for Obama, Romney has made several more states safe for Romney!!!!
> 
> States like WI, MI, PA, VA, FL, MN, etc are looking seriously at Romney.
> 
> ...


Cherf
Put on your hearing aid and listen Monday.

Let us NEVER forget that Bush marching into Iraq stirred a pot in that part of the World that had been smoldering for centuries.
It was that very move which enticed Terrorists to unite and go after the West, primarily the USA.
Bush is the root of this evil uprising and we will be suffering from that and its continuing cost for a long, long time.

We also can be very sure that if the Republicans should start an other War in Iran, our till now Allies will NOT fight alongside us.
They are done. We will be alone and may God help us.
And should the Pipeline from Canada to the Gulf be working, our Country will be ablaze from North to South. The easiest target for Terrorist and we have no defense against it.
WE THE PEOPLE will be burning in Hell while Romney and his Friends - the 2% - are boarding their planes to head for their foreign Mansions.

A future with Romney/Ryan is scarier than anything our Country has gone through in its history.

Folks, wake up and quickly. Time could be running out.
There are reasons that Romnesia has no plans to show us,
with an other War all would be overturned anyway, so why bother.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


BILLY GRAHAM LAUNCHES NATIONWIDE VOTE BIBLICAL VALUES CAMPAIGN WITH FULL-PAGE PRO-LIFE, ANTI-GAY MARRIAGE

October 18, 2012 at 8:15pm by Billy Hallowell

The Billy Graham Evangelistic Association (BGEA) unveiled a new, nationwide campaign today with a full-page ad in The Wall Street Journal. The message includes a picture of the preacher, with text encouraging Christians to leave behind a legacy for the future by casting ballots for candidates who base their decisions on biblical principles.

Graham, known for his inclusive nature and an ability to reach diverse populations has, of late, involved himself in efforts to defend traditional marriage. In May, the famed evangelist backed North Carolinas Amendment One, a successful effort to add an amendment to the states constitution banning gay marriage. In this new campaign, Graham, again, makes it a point to publicly defend the traditional and biblical definition of marriage.

The legacy we leave behind for our children, grandchildren and this great nation is crucial. As I approach my 94th birthday, I realize this election could be my last, the text on the ad reads. I believe it is vitally important that we cast our ballots for candidates who base their decisions on biblical principles and support the nation of Israel. I urge you to vote for those who protect the sanctity of life and support the biblical definition of marriage between a man and a woman.

While he doesnt officially endorse a candidate by name, his focus upon these issues leads one to assume that Republican candidate Mitt Romney would be Grahams choice. He concludes his note on the ad, writing, Vote for biblical values this November 6, and pray with me that America will remain one nation under God.

In addition to the WSJ ad, the BGEA will be placing the same message in the USA Today on Friday and in other outlets around America. You can read more about the campaign and see the associated ads and messages on the organizations web site.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried, you made a deragatory remark to Cherf about crafts. I remember because I couldn't believe that you put down whatever anyone else does. And I know you remember it too (cause you are so smart) Guess what??? You are not the smartest person in the world. Everything you do is NOT better than someone else. Who ever put that into your head?


Thank you for having my back Maria. I appreciate you. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Amen Billy! I'm with you brother!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


I can now imagine thousands of Evangelicals turning out to vote for Romney! The congregation said Amen!

I remember never before in history, when the Protestant and Catholic church and the Jewish faith has been under attack by a sitting USA President.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried, you made a deragatory remark to Cherf about crafts. I remember because I couldn't believe that you put down whatever anyone else does. And I know you remember it too (cause you are so smart) Guess what??? You are not the smartest person in the world. Everything you do is NOT better than someone else. Who ever put that into your head?
> ...


Cherf/mariaps
AGAIN I never made any such remark. I mentioned her crafts but never in any negative fahion. I know understanding language can be tough.
Or are you two just advertising Cherf's craft business?
The latter must be the case. I get it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Cherf
Who is attacking Religion? Nobody is or has. Never happened.

I however question on a very regular basis those who call themselves Christians and behave so opposite Christian teachings.
Hope you can get this straight.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Cherf
Nothing new about Mr. Graham's preachings.
His Sermons are very old and can almost retice them by heart.
He will have no impact on our young who are free thinking.
He has lived his Life and they will be living theirs.
Time marches on and a new wind is blowing.

The Sermons of old no longer strike fear into the hearts of the
well educated Young. They are good Citizens who are choosing to live freer than their Parents and those who came before them.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf/mariaps
> AGAIN I never made any such remark. I mentioned her crafts but never in any negative fahion. I know understanding language can be tough.
> Or are you two just advertising Cherf's craft business?
> The latter must be the case. I get it.


How LOW can you go Ingried?

"Disgraceful" does not come close to describing your tirades towards me. * Do not address me ever again.*


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

So which party holds to biblical values? The republicans who want to suppress voters? The republicans who want to slash programs for the poor and disabled? The republicans who promote the Ayn Rand values? The ones who look at the 47% as leeches? The ones who spew hate at Obama? The ones who are racist? The ones who lie? The ones who ship jobs to foreign countries? The ones who do whatever they can to avoid paying taxes? Those republicans?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf/mariaps
> ...


Cherf
Nothing low about it just wondering what the reason might be to continue and state something I never said.

This issue has come up all too often not to analyze what the reason for it may be.

OR is it just for you two to attack me with lies on a regluar basis.

Stick with the facts and you shall fare much better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ingried God never changes . He is the same yesterday, today and forever. I disagree with you about the youth. They are searching and hungry for something to hang onto. Jesus is the answer. I have worked with the youth and young adults about 40 years of my life. Had them stay at my house to just talk about the Bible and wanted to pray until sometimes 4 in the morning. It is not all about education of the mind. The spirit and soul are hungry too. Jesus is freedom.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> So which party holds to biblical values? The republicans who want to suppress voters? The republicans who want to slash programs for the poor and disabled? The republicans who promote the Ayn Rand values? The ones who look at the 47% as leeches? The ones who spew hate at Obama? The ones who are racist? The ones who lie? The ones who ship jobs to foreign countries? The ones who do whatever they can to avoid paying taxes? Those republicans?


alcameron
THE NUNS ON THE BUS got it and even some of their Bishops.

Too bad many have never read about Ayn Rands philosophy.
What a despicable creature she was and then she has been Paul Ryan's Idol. That tells volumes. Let us remember as well that the Leopard does not change its spots.
Ryan is a Rand deciple.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ingried God never changes . He is the same yesterday, today and forever. I disagree with you about the youth. They are searching and hungry for something to hang onto. Jesus is the answer. I have worked with the youth and young adults about 40 years of my life. Had them stay at my house to just talk about the Bible and wanted to pray until sometimes 4 in the morning. It is not all about education of the mind. The spirit and soul are hungry too. Jesus is freedom.


Country Bumpkins
I agree, God never changes, people change his words to suit their cause and that can be done so easily since the Bible is
written in such a manner that is can be turned and twisted
in many ways. The very reason that Christianity is split into
100s of different Congregations and each one teaches to be the one to have a grip on what the Bible means. Well, no-one will ever be able to clarify all that is written, in fact it will get worse with time.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


But twisting language is easy for you. Being pompous comes easy also==REMEMBER everything you say is negative. Amazing how you can act so innocent. We get your remarks. even when someone says or does something good, you make it negative. But//you know that don't you???


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins, I used to be a "non-trinitartian" Christian. This a Christian main-stream theologically acceptable type of Christian. I suppose I should have gone to a Unitarian church but the one close to me seemed too wimpy. I attended a Friend's meeting for a long time. Over the years my faith has grown and deepened. More and more, I can accept the Holy Trinity. I do pertty good accepting Jesus and the Holy Spirit but am not particulary interested God the Father. Go figure... The Holy Spirit means the most to me.

I may have said at some that I'm a Catholic. I am actually currenty taking an adult catechism class and looking for my true parish home. I love the beauty of the churches and celebrating the mass. Holy Mary, the Mother of God means a lot to me. And with all the saints there are, there is always one to seek help from. As a protestant my beliefs found a home. Now I feel the need and desire for something bigger and I think the Catholic Church can give me that.

I think it is endlessly fascinating to find out what religious beliefs people have and what their specific religions give them. As a christian I'm probably committing some awful sin, but I am glad when people worship God and aren't christians. After all, in my Father's house there are many mansions. Their particular religion doesn't mean anything to me when it comes down to how many people worship in whatever way they choose. Religious practice means people take some time to think of God and the good, rather than TV and materialism.

Another Christian theological definition is that when Jesus died, he died for all the people who had died before him, all the people who were alive when he was crucified, and all of humanity that would be born after him. What a comforting belief that is!! I even take the fact that when Jesus died for our salvation, he died for all the beings in the universe, to redeem all who exist. His sacrifice was so great I believe it had a greater meaning than the salvation of the people of Earth. 

No, I don't wear an aluminium foil hat and and wait and watch for aliens to visit us, and don't believe that any have visited this insignificant rock we live on. 

Gosh, I wrote something very long. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Country Bumpkins, I used to be a "non-trinitartian" Christian. This a Christian main-stream theologically acceptable type of Christian. I suppose I should have gone to a Unitarian church but the one close to me seemed too wimpy. I attended a Friend's meeting for a long time. Over the years my faith has grown and deepened. More and more, I can accept the Holy Trinity. I do pertty good accepting Jesus and the Holy Spirit but am not particulary interested God the Father. Go figure... The Holy Spirit means the most to me.
> 
> I may have said at some that I'm a Catholic. I am actually currenty taking an adult catechism class and looking for my true parish home. I love the beauty of the churches and celebrating the mass. Holy Mary, the Mother of God means a lot to me. And with all the saints there are, there is always one to seek help from. As a protestant my beliefs found a home. Now I feel the need and desire for something bigger and I think the Catholic Church can give me that.
> 
> ...


Seattlesoul, I did enjoy it. God be with you on your journey.
Maria


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

PS, Country Bumpkins, here's a hymn that expresses how I feel about Jesus:

The Lord into His garden comes 
The spices yield a rich perfume
The lilies grow and thrive
The lilies grow and thrive
Refreshing showers of grace devine
From Jesus flow through every vine
And make the dead revive
And make the dead revive


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Again it seems Frankie 2963 thinks only the right pick on the left and name calling comes only from right???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> PS, Country Bumpkins, here's a hymn that expresses how I feel about Jesus:
> 
> The Lord into His garden comes
> The spices yield a rich perfume
> ...


thank you.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


mariaps
Stick to the issue and the fact that you twisted what I said.
Oh I should be tooting into your horn when you accuse me of something I never said? You have to wait a long time for that.

How do you wish me to respond to your false statement?
Something like "I am delighted that you lied?" There is something positive in that, isn't it?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> But according to the opening video at the DNC convention.
> It was said "we belong to the government". Yes, you can google it to see that it was really said.
> I always thought the govt was for the people, not the people for govt.


Yes, for the people, by the people. This is where things have gone wrong.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This is my completely personal belief. I believe that a human being's life starts at conception. Abortion means the murder of a potential human. Deciding to have an abortion is horrible to go through, and insultingly trivial when some women use abortion as a form of birth control. HOWEVER. I am pro-choice at the ballot box BECAUSE there aren't droves of pro-lifers running out to adopt unwanted children. When every unwanted child has a decent home I might change how I vote but I don't think that's going to happen. And I'm still going to vote to reelect President Obama.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


With the truth and only the truth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> sjrNC said:
> 
> 
> > But according to the opening video at the DNC convention.
> ...


Then they must not agree with their own party????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As I have put on decide site.

My son has traveled to many poor countrys.

He has said this country does not know what poor is.

He has seen people living in shack,even made of cardboard, no clean water,no food except what they have pick from the garbage dumps, or game when they can find it. Clean water if any is miles away and they must walk to get it, no health care, no electricity, no heat.
In China he has seen people walk 45 miles a day to work for least then a dollar a day. Then back home 45 miles, just to repeat it the next day.

Their goverments do not give them welfare, food stamps, cell phone housing, and free health care ect. As some may say that is not true. Here in Wisconsin we have Badger care, for them. 

So how poor are the poor in this country???


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> This is my completely personal belief. I believe that a human being's life starts at conception. Abortion means the murder of a potential human. Deciding to have an abortion is horrible to go through, and insultingly trivial when some women use abortion as a form of birth control. HOWEVER. I am pro-choice at the ballot box BECAUSE there aren't droves of pro-lifers running out to adopt unwanted children. When every unwanted child has a decent home I might change how I vote but I don't think that's going to happen. And I'm still going to vote to reelect President Obama.


There are plenty of women who cannot have a child who would love to adopt an unwanted child. If I am correct, the waiting list to adopt is several years. That is why so many go to foreign countries for a child. It is because of abortion that there are so few babies to adopt. I have known a few women who want these children and they are distressed about women who kill their childrenbefore and after birth.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Joeysomma, I know how difficult the adoption process can be. Those who won't go though it are lazy and selfish. How difficult is life for unwanted children to be raised by a parent(s) who didn't want them in the first place?

And going to another country to adopt a child? Pure unadultered and complete treason. It should be illegal and the punishment for people who attempt or succeed at adopting ouside the US should be severely punished. There is absolutely no excuse for neglecting children in this country who are up for adoption.

Mariaps, thanks for what you said about the women who love to adopt a child. It's a shame that there so few babies to adopt. There are older children who need good homes, too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Joeysomma, I know how difficult the adoption process can be. Those who won't go though it are lazy and selfish. How difficult is life for unwanted children to be raised by a parent(s) who didn't want them in the first place?
> 
> And going to another country to adopt a child? Pure unadultered and complete treason. It should be illegal and the punishment for people who attempt or succeed at adopting ouside the US should be severely punished. There is absolutely no excuse for neglecting children in this country who are up for adoption.


I think a large part of going to another country for adoption is because these parents want a baby, not a toddler or an older child. Sadly, it these children that are not adopted. Not wanted by their own parents and not wanted by adoptive parents. Throw away children. Very sad indeed.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So how poor are the poor in this country???


Don't paint the poor and needy with one brush. While there are "takers" there are also many hurting people. Unless you have walked in their shoes it is hard to judge. The "Christian" way is to help those in need, care for the hungry, abused or abandoned children who are already here. Don't dictate what women should do; but do provide the health screenings many of us take for granted. Many times situations exist that are not because of choice or one's doing. 
Divorced and out of a job once, I faced the streets. I was a lucky one; friends, a government training program, "Dress for Success" charity, and yes -- unemployment saved my day.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

My neighbors could not have children. There were no children to adopt in the USA. They would have to be on a waiting list at least 5 years. They finally adopted 5 year old twins from Poland. They just wanted to be loving parents. They found the twins in an orphanage, they were only looking for one child, but they could not leave one behind. These twins are now in high school. They are involved in sports, music etc, and getting excellent grades. It wasn,t easy adopting from a foreign country, money, time involved going to Poland several times. It would have been easier to adopt from the USA, but they could not. There are a lot of unwanted children in the USA, but they are not put up for adoption. Even if a child is abused and taken away from the parents, the main issue is to return them to the family. Not always a good choice.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As I have put on decide site.
> 
> My son has traveled to many poor countrys.
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
Please, read what you wrote. Walking 45 miles to get to work, work a full day and than walk back the same day 45 miles?
What are they? Magicians?
The average Person can walk about 3 miles an hour. That tells us that it would take 30 hours to walk 90 Miles and a day has 24 hours only.
I am lost.
That is the information we get here and mariaps told me that my answers are negative. Wonder why.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > So how poor are the poor in this country???
> ...


Thank you Carleen. I have travelled to some very poor countries and have been saddened to see the devastating poverty in my own country. We have many in our country who don't have homes, not enough food and no medical care and it has nothing to do with being lazy. The right in this country seems to think if you aren't making it here it's your own fault as does Mr. Romney with his cruel remark made about the 47% in this country who openly said he has written off. I have had a good life but I have experienced some very hard times too but was able to recover. I know a lot of people can't and if we were the compassionate country we say we are we would care for the least of our brothers and sisters. It is not my place to judge their circumstances it is my place to ease their suffering and if possible help them to then take care of themselves. Maybe if Jesus, were put back into Christianity we would stop judging who is worthy. That's up to God, not me to decide.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

President Obama ordered the cabinet to cut $100,000,000.00 ($100 million) from the $3,500,000,000,000.00 ($3.5 trillion) federal budget.


I'm so impressed by this sacrifice that I have decided to do the same thing with my personal budget. I spend about $2,000 a month on groceries, household expenses, medicine, utilities, etc., but it's time to get out the budget cutting axe, go through my expenses, and cut back.


I'm going to cut my spending at exactly the same ratio (1/35,000) of my total budget. After doing the math, it looks like instead of spending $2,000 a month, I'm going to have to cut that number by six cents. Yes, I'm going to have to get by with $1999.94, but that's what sacrifice is all about.


I'll just have to do without some things, that are, frankly, luxuries  six cents worth.


Did this President actually think no one would do the math?


"There are two ways to conquer and enslave a nation...

One is by sword...

The other is by debt."

John Adams 1826


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> My neighbors could not have children. There were no children to adopt in the USA. They would have to be on a waiting list at least 5 years. They finally adopted 5 year old twins from Poland. They just wanted to be loving parents. They found the twins in an orphanage, they were only looking for one child, but they could not leave one behind. These twins are now in high school. They are involved in sports, music etc, and getting excellent grades. It wasn,t easy adopting from a foreign country, money, time involved going to Poland several times. It would have been easier to adopt from the USA, but they could not. There are a lot of unwanted children in the USA, but they are not put up for adoption. Even if a child is abused and taken away from the parents, the main issue is to return them to the family. Not always a good choice.


mariaps
There ARE and always have been children available for adoption in the USA.
Many are no longer Babies but in need of a home. Why should age matter when you want to provide a home for a child?

It is true that our laws regarding some children in Foster Homes
are unfair and many children should be released for adoption.
But still many, many children available are begging for a family and a stable life.

In addition those who have LOTS of money always had shorter waiting periods when it came to adoption.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> My neighbors could not have children. There were no children to adopt in the USA. They would have to be on a waiting list at least 5 years. They finally adopted 5 year old twins from Poland. They just wanted to be loving parents. They found the twins in an orphanage, they were only looking for one child, but they could not leave one behind. These twins are now in high school. They are involved in sports, music etc, and getting excellent grades. It wasn,t easy adopting from a foreign country, money, time involved going to Poland several times. It would have been easier to adopt from the USA, but they could not. There are a lot of unwanted children in the USA, but they are not put up for adoption. Even if a child is abused and taken away from the parents, the main issue is to return them to the family. Not always a good choice.


mariaps
There ARE and always have been children available for adoption in the USA.
Many are no longer Babies but in need of a home. Why should age matter when you want to provide a home for a child?

It is true that our laws regarding some children in Foster Homes
are unfair and many children should be released for adoption.
But still many, many children available are begging for a family and a stable life.

In addition those who have LOTS of money always had shorter waiting periods when it came to adoption.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SueLD said:


> President Obama ordered the cabinet to cut $100,000,000.00 ($100 million) from the $3,500,000,000,000.00 ($3.5 trillion) federal budget.
> 
> I'm so impressed by this sacrifice that I have decided to do the same thing with my personal budget. I spend about $2,000 a month on groceries, household expenses, medicine, utilities, etc., but it's time to get out the budget cutting axe, go through my expenses, and cut back.
> 
> ...


SueLD
Please let us include Romnesia's Math. Not increasing Taxes but
cutting deductions like Mortgage Interest and see how that sums up. Wow, he must have had a sit-in in math Class. By the way that was not all that uncommon among the rich during his school years in College.
At least the President has some positive results, Romnesia not.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

SueLD said:


> President Obama ordered the cabinet to cut $100,000,000.00 ($100 million) from the $3,500,000,000,000.00 ($3.5 trillion) federal budget.
> 
> I'm so impressed by this sacrifice that I have decided to do the same thing with my personal budget. I spend about $2,000 a month on groceries, household expenses, medicine, utilities, etc., but it's time to get out the budget cutting axe, go through my expenses, and cut back.
> 
> ...


Sueld, good job, Obama doesn't think we can do the math and he doesn't think we can do any reasonable thinking of our own. He cannot BS all of us. Maria


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I know what it takes to adopt in this country. The sad fact is that some women can't have children. I'm one of them. My decision was to accept my situation and move on. A woman who can't have children needs to find a way to accept the reality of her situation and move on, or decide to try to adopt an older child. They're out there. They need loving homes.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Joeysomma, I know how difficult the adoption process can be. Those who won't go though it are lazy and selfish. How difficult is life for unwanted children to be raised by a parent(s) who didn't want them in the first place?
> ...


First I should post photos of the cemetery I walked through in China of the thousands, perhaps millions, of babies killed simply because they were daughters, not sons, or the little girl babies killed simply because she was 'over' the maximum limit of children allowed to a Chinese family by government law.

Second I should post photos of the dumpsters and medical waste containers filled of the aborted babies behind taxpayer and Obama supported abortion clinics with the name of Planned Parenthood for example; babies killed simply because the child, embryo or egg was not convenient, not planned, the wrong gender, conceived by rape or unwanted or all of the above.

Then, we could discuss which candidate should be elected to the Presidency of the USA based on his religious beliefs and based on the actions the candidate will take to save and protect or kill and ignore unborn children along with the cost each candidate will expect from the taxpayers to allot to same.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


ConanO'K well stated.
One does not have to travel to underdeveloped countries to see
poverty. We have plenty here. Drive into the outlaying areas of the poorer States and you can see plenty of Shacks with plastic instead of glass as windows, boards nailed together made into a door, a garden hose going into the window to provide running water and an outhouse ready to collapse any minute.
A old washer/wringer all rusted sitting outside to take care of what little clothing they have and knotted together old string as a Clothesline. The family car is forever breaking down and NO
public transportant anywhere. It is amazing how these people survive. The luxuries the kids have is riding on a school bus that does not break down as the family car does on a regular basis and a meal in school which they would love to have served at home for Christmas. 
That too is part of America in contrast to the Car Elevators Mr. Romney is having build in his new Home.
And why are these people so poor? They used to live in the City
and had a decent paying job but it was shipped to China.
They no longer could afford to rent so they found a spot in the country and nailed together a room to survive in.

And not doubt, if Mr. Romney had his way not only the 47% would wind up in such dire straights, so would many others.

Folks, get off of the couch and see what life has become for those who lost their jobs in the last few decades while the rich increased their income by over 300% and the rest of us if lucky remained even and the unlucky became destitute.

Wake up folks or you too will be building your shack on a little bit of "stolen" land. 
Of course you won't have to worry about air conditioning, the wind has plenty of places to come through.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

INGRIED,

What part of *"Do not address me ever again,"* do you not understand?

BTW: Rhetorical question. Look it up in one of the many dictionaries you wrote if you don't understand the definition of the word.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As I have put on decide site.
> 
> My son has traveled to many poor countrys.
> 
> ...


I do have to check with my son as on other post it was showen to me about the 45 miles, I am sure now i am wrong but will check with my son on this. But to me the matter is the same we in this country do not know what poor is.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> INGRIED,
> 
> What part of *"Do not address me ever again,"* do you not understand?
> 
> BTW: Rhetorical question. Look it up in one of the many dictionaries you wrote if you don't understand the definition of the word.


Cherf
I guess that from now on you will only respond with facts.
I accept that readily.

By the way hope you have done your job reporting me since you accused me repeatedly of being here as an Illegal and voting illegally. You are so sure of that, so
get busy, not much time left to vote and that is exactly what I will be doing for President Barack Obama.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Obama allows his step brother to live in the poorest conditions in one of the poorest countries in the world. Obama chooses not to care or have compassion for his brother, how much do you think he cares for you liberals?

Obama's aunt and uncle live off the taxpayer's funds in the state of MA. Both have multiple deportation orders against them, both ignore them, both use lawyers to defend them using taxpayers' monies. The uncle has multiple DUIs and a criminal record, and yet, Obama ignores them and allows them to stay in the USA. How many people or children should be killed by the drunk uncle before he is deported? What do you think MADD thinks about Obama's uncle?

Yep, Obama is their President too! Yep, Obama is using you, the taxpayer, to fund every aspect of these illegal, criminal immigrants. Hope you're pleased Liberals. They are living the high life on your monies and they want MORE and a higher % of YOUR money to support their drunken, illegal lifestyle and ways.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > So how poor are the poor in this country???
> ...


That is not what i said I said that we in this country do not know what poor is???? We as a country give our poor everthing they need, they do not do this in other countries. That is the only thing I meant by it.

I am sorry if you took it the wrong way. But we really do not in this country know what it is to be poor...
I am by brothers keeper. I do beleive in given others a hand up. 
But that still does not negate that we do not understand what poor is.
And I have walk a mile in their shoes. My father divorce my mother when I was 11 years old. We lived on 15.00 a week. Mom had to charge grocery at a store which allowed her too. A neighbor rented us a one bedroom house that she could have charger more for. We got by with out welfare, food stamps ect. My mom went back to school paid by herself, and got a job that paid less then mini wage. Working for a clinic We had food not expensive food but she knew how to spread it out into more. My brother and I after graduation from high school got jobs and paid for our own education, my brother did get a scholership. We did not expect anyone to pay our way in life after we left home. We sure didn't expect our mother to help us as she raise us , and we did not think she owed us anything more., or the goverment in that case. When we got sick, mom paid the bills. My father and step mother moved to Fla. My stepmother told me it was so they did not have to pay my mother 15.00 a week after we left home.

Yes i have walk in those shoes, and I am proud to say that because of my mother I am the women I am today. Which some on here think of as brain less, backwards 50 women ect.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Did this President actually think no one would do the math?
> 
> "There are two ways to conquer and enslave a nation...
> 
> ...


Sueld, good job, Obama doesn't think we can do the math and he doesn't think we can do any reasonable thinking of our own. He cannot BS all of us. Maria

Yeah for ladies with brains and understanding of the facts! :thumbup: Let's do lunch ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Did this President actually think no one would do the math?
> ...


Yea, I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> I guess that from now on you .....


INGRIED,

What part of *"Do not address me ever again," * do you not understand?

BTW: Rhetorical question. Look it up in one of the many dictionaries you wrote if you don't understand the definition of the word.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Obama allows his step brother to live in the poorest conditions in one of the poorest countries in the world. Obama chooses not to care or have compassion for his brother, how much do you think he cares for you liberals?
> 
> Obama's aunt and uncle live off the taxpayer's funds in the state of MA. Both have multiple deportation orders against them, both ignore them, both use lawyers to defend them using taxpayers' monies. The uncle has multiple DUIs and a criminal record, and yet, Obama ignores them and allows them to stay in the USA. How many people or children should be killed by the drunk uncle before he is deported? What do you think MADD thinks about Obama's uncle?
> 
> Yep, Obama is their President too! Yep, Obama is using you, the taxpayer, to fund every aspect of these illegal, criminal immigrants. Hope you're pleased Liberals. They are living the high life on your monies and they want MORE and a higher % of YOUR money to support their drunken, illegal lifestyle and ways.


Cherf
You know as much about President Obama's caring about his family as you know about my legal status and that is nill.
Are you for real? The President is responsible for drunks?
Go get a check up something has gone astray and needs fixing.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > As I have put on decide site.
> ...


theyarnlady
What is there to check, do the math.
I gave you the numbers = average person can walk 3 miles in an hour and 90 miles would take 30 hours.
A day still have 24 hours.
Get it now?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> You know as much ....


INGRIED,

What part of *"Do not address me ever again," * do you not understand?

BTW: Rhetorical question. Look it up in one of the many dictionaries you wrote if you don't understand the definition of the word.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Obama allows his step brother to live in the poorest conditions in one of the poorest countries in the world. Obama chooses not to care or have compassion for his brother, how much do you think he cares for you liberals?
> ...


He did say in the last debate that we wants to DEPORT illegals that have a criminal record. Can't have it both ways. He's use to flip flopping. Saying just what the voters want to hear.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> This is my completely personal belief. I believe that a human being's life starts at conception. Abortion means the murder of a potential human. Deciding to have an abortion is horrible to go through, and insultingly trivial when some women use abortion as a form of birth control. HOWEVER. I am pro-choice at the ballot box BECAUSE there aren't droves of pro-lifers running out to adopt unwanted children. When every unwanted child has a decent home I might change how I vote but I don't think that's going to happen. And I'm still going to vote to reelect President Obama.


SeattleSoul
Stating that women use abortions as a method of birth control indicates that you are not familiar with such a procedure.
If you can, observe one and it will change how you view it.
It is never a method of birth control but the result of failure of birth control or sometimes because of negligence and not using birth control. 
I worked for many years in OB/GYN and know this all too well.
Many terminations are for truly medical reasons.

I am pro-choice since I NEVER again want to see women
being mutilated by butchers or even have butchered themselves and lost their lives.

What we need is good sex education in schools and a lot will change. Check it out how it works in other countries where sex education starts in 2nd grade.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


soloweygirl
Have the Republicans cut back more and more on Police and other Law Enforcement and we will have more trouble than we can handle. Don't need to focus on other countries, we shall have our hand even more full here with terror.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


already answered.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Dear Yarnlady,
I loved your story about how your mum managed after the divorce. She is a fine example. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Omnivore said:


> Dear Yarnlady,
> I loved your story about how your mum managed after the divorce. She is a fine example. Thank you for sharing.


Your welcome Ingreid.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Yarnie, You are a woman of compassion, class and intelligence.

Thank you for sharing your childhood story. You sure know how to pick yourself up by your bootstraps.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

When the abortion waiting-list gets longer because of problems with availability, it pushes abortions later than they should be, which is terrible to contemplate for the baby.

In my country, Family Planning was considering offering Menstrual Extraction (if the lady's a few days overdue or not even overdue). Well; guess what; a doctor on the panel who was an abortion certifying consultant at the abortion clinic prevented this.

Yes; this doctor got to yap at the patient and screw with her emotions for a big juicy fee, whether she said yay or nay. She prevented the 5-minute Menstrual Extraction being given, for totally-selfish reasons of power, control, and money. A Menstrual Extraction is done when the baby's a blob the size of the hole you could make with a toothpick.

An injection of intravenous valium, and the lady's unconscious for the few minutes of the procedure. Out the door 10 minutes later.

I did this on myself 3 times for normal periods, which were reduced to 5 minutes, and only for practice if I ever ran out of luck with contraception. I never ran out of luck with contraception.


Ingried said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > This is my completely personal belief. I believe that a human being's life starts at conception. Abortion means the murder of a potential human. Deciding to have an abortion is horrible to go through, and insultingly trivial when some women use abortion as a form of birth control. HOWEVER. I am pro-choice at the ballot box BECAUSE there aren't droves of pro-lifers running out to adopt unwanted children. When every unwanted child has a decent home I might change how I vote but I don't think that's going to happen. And I'm still going to vote to reelect President Obama.
> ...


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

OI Yarnlady!

Don't call me Ingried please; I'm a 4th-generation New Zealander.

In fact; here's a local news-item pasted from TODAY'S newspaper, (VIA STUFF.CO) to prove it:

A preacher who viciously beat his wife for three years, including gouging her eye blind, has lost his fight against deportation.

Reti Falaniko, a preacher at the Penrose Assembly of God church in Auckland, pleaded guilty in 2010 to 11 offences of varying severity, all committed against his wife between January 2004 and May 2008.

Falaniko argued he should not have been deported because he had had a subcutaneous defibrillator - like a pacemaker - implanted in 2006 following a heart attack. He argued he could not get the pacemaker serviced in his native Samoa if there was a problem.

The Immigration and Protection Tribunal, which heard Falaniko's appeal, said his violence against his wife began four months after they were married in October 2003.

Falaniko felt his wife "did not publicly give him the respect he felt ought to be accorded to his status as a preacher".

In January 2004 his wife became angry with him and walked out of church. "He followed her out and punched her several times in the face and body." In July of that year he punched and stomped on her because she did not give a thank-you speech in church.

The assaults increased in severity. She needed seven stitches after he threw a coffee table at her head at her parents' home.

On March 16, 2008, he accused her of having an affair and began assaulting her. "He said Watch this. You're going to die' and either punched her or put his thumb into her eye." Attempts to save the eye were unsuccessful.

The judge who sentenced him to four years in jail said: "You are a degree holder in theology, you are a pastor in a church which preaches peace and love, turning the other cheek . . . yet you repeatedly, over a five-year period, bashed your wife severely to the point where she is now functionally almost entirely blind".

The tribunal said Falaniko had a high risk of reoffending and his pacemaker could be maintained in neighbouring countries.

Ad Feedback

- © Fairfax NZ News

It was the very next thing I saw after closing K.P ... there was a beauty last week concerning some American calling himself a bishop of some church in America, fleecing people of thousands of dollars of their savings, here in New Zealand. Will paste the details if you need further convincing. Otherwise, enjoy the rest of your day.


theyarnlady said:


> Omnivore said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Yarnlady,
> ...


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dear Yarnlady, with the story of your past you, too, should understand hardship. You have been successful, and perhaps all on your own, no help from others-- congratulations.

No one has stated there are not abuses in our system. What I do pick up from several of the posts is that there needs to be some compassion and that following our Christian beliefs is to help the least among us. Did the Good Samaritan do a backround check first? And where in the Bible does it advise us to be hateful and abusive in our daily lives? One post many pages back mentioned she and her friend supported opposite candidates but could still discuss the topic in a civil manner--not so here. You have every right to support Mr. Romney without tramping on everyone who has posted in support of our President. Several have discontinued on the topic because of this.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady
I am sorry for the years of suffering and am glad that all of you survived. No-one should have to go through that ever.

The Math however does not add up again.
$ 15.oo/wk., buying groceries on credit, paying rent and paying for education with no other income or assistance? Now that is extraordinary. How is it possible?
Would love to put that into reality.
Lay it out for me, please.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Theyarnlady, great story. Hard life, but your family did what others will not. They just want handouts and freebies that is why they vote for obama. I have been to Belize, lots of poverty there. One-room homes, no windows, no furniture, no shoes. I get what you are saying the poor have lots of opportunity here. Part of the problem is they do not make good use of those opportunities. Love to hear stories like yours, it proves that you can bring yourself out of poverty with dignity.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Marihaps, you and Yarnlady are so fortunate to have traveled to so many countries. It is something I would love to do but that is really not in the picture. However, I am blessed with a wonderful Public Library to take me many places. Please consider yourselves blessed. Just because you have seen more suffering abroad, should I assume it is good to have it here in the land of the plenty? Some by the grace of God have not been blessed with your abilities, some face mental challenges, some physical and some, believe it or not, just lack the education--and all those opportunities you speak of are not always there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Dear Yarnlady, with the story of your past you, too, should understand hardship. You have been successful, and perhaps all on your own, no help from others-- congratulations.
> 
> No one has stated there are not abuses in our system. What I do pick up from several of the posts is that there needs to be some compassion and that following our Christian beliefs is to help the least among us. Did the Good Samaritan do a backround check first? And where in the Bible does it advise us to be hateful and abusive in our daily lives? One post many pages back mentioned she and her friend supported opposite candidates but could still discuss the topic in a civil manner--not so here. You have every right to support Mr. Romney without tramping on everyone who has posted in support of our President. Several have discontinued on the topic because of this.


You still don't understand what I am saying Lady, I beleive in the bible I beleive in helping my fellow man . More than anyone would know. What you give is not to be told to others as then your reward is on earth, and you will not recieve your reward in heaven. I admit to being unkind on here when provvoke, I have been called a lair, a brainless person, do not check fact, ect.I know it is not bibical I am to love my enmny do good to those who ask for my coat and give them my shirt also. But being human I sin just like the rest, not right but do.

The only statment I have made and it is truth is that we as a nation all of us meaning me and you also do not know what poor is. We take care of our poor. Other countrys do not. Why do you keep thinking I am against helping others?? After what I went through as a child, I know what it means to give, and as have stated early I would rather have what I give be acknowledge by God than man. That is all I meant mean or posted.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Dear Yarnlady, with the story of your past you, too, should understand hardship. You have been successful, and perhaps all on your own, no help from others-- congratulations.
> 
> No one has stated there are not abuses in our system. What I do pick up from several of the posts is that there needs to be some compassion and that following our Christian beliefs is to help the least among us. Did the Good Samaritan do a backround check first? And where in the Bible does it advise us to be hateful and abusive in our daily lives? One post many pages back mentioned she and her friend supported opposite candidates but could still discuss the topic in a civil manner--not so here. You have every right to support Mr. Romney without tramping on everyone who has posted in support of our President. Several have discontinued on the topic because of this.


cspaen34
All we ever hear is that those who are getting assistance are takers, parasites and leeches.
Seldom do people ask for something if they could possible do without doing so.
Volunteering in a Food Pantry, I know it well. I see the hunger in the children's faces but still the parents ask for only what is absolutely necessary to stay alive. While they are needy, they think of others in need who will come after them and are hungry as well and they know that the supply at the pantry is always limited. 
The percentage of welfare cheaters is much, much smaller than the percentage of rich cheating us out of taxes I assure you.

And while the needy for no fault of their own, keep begging for a job and if possible decent pay, the rich are hammering for
paying less in taxes.

A horrible picture for a country like ours.

Bring our jobs back and in no time we will be on top of the world with a balanced budget, most likely even a surplus.

What we most likely need to do is strongly support Unions, erect our employee owned factories and look out for ourselves. No more outsourcing. WE THE PEOPLE can do it.
Never have any doubt about that. Let people like Romney move to the countries they have supported and gotten rich from.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Marihaps, you and Yarnlady are so fortunate to have traveled to so many countries. It is something I would love to do but that is really not in the picture. However, I am blessed with a wonderful Public Library to take me many places. Please consider yourselves blessed. Just because you have seen more suffering abroad, should I assume it is good to have it here in the land of the plenty? Some by the grace of God have not been blessed with your abilities, some face mental challenges, some physical and some, believe it or not, just lack the education--and all those opportunities you speak of are not always there.


Opportunities are there, they are not used properly. The disabled are helped also. I have a disabled grandaughter who receives these benefits. I live in a town where foster children were grossly underweight and found looking for food in the neighbors garbage. the foster parents received benefits for them, but they would not feed them or take them to a doctor or dentist. That is part of the problem. The assistance is available, but is misused by the caregiver.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > cspaen34 said:
> ...


As you have already called me a lair about my epilepsyI will not let you start on me again. My mother knew how to streach the money we got since you do not know anything of my life. Don't you dare call me a lair again. Don't you dare defame my mother for what she did. You are so low class, you are not worth my time or engry to post to. Go to the place where you belong. and you do know where that is don't you. We lived on 15.oo a week Ingreid something with your higher then higher education, book writing or what every think of . Go back to the class room and learn something Ingried most of all learn how to tell the truth, and not to call people lairs. You are not as wonderful as you think you are, nor as like as you think your are. as Cherf has said 'DO NOT POST TO ME AGAIN. Ingreat.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Yarnlady, with the story of your past you, too, should understand hardship. You have been successful, and perhaps all on your own, no help from others-- congratulations.
> ...


What about those receiving food stamps. They sell them for less the value so they can buy drugs. They can always get free food from churches, food pantries, Our Cathedral kitchen gives them hot meals with a bag of food to take with them.I am not saying everyone who receives assistance is misusing it, but misuse is rampant. I know it firsthand. Believe it or not


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just watched a video last night about Joe Wilson and Valerie Plame. Remember them? She worked on covert operations at CIA for 18 years. Her husband was retired from CIA, but accepted a request to investigate Iran, Niger and weapons of mass destruction. He had extensive experience in the areas, with contacts in important places. He found nothing credible and reported this. He was pressured to change his report and he refused. He eventually wrote about the subject. (He was not under contract to CIA.) 

His wife was outed by the administration, thereby breaking the law, causing death to her operatives, causing the USA to lose an experienced covert operative, and causing her to lose her career. Scooter Libby took the fall and was pardoned by President Bush.

This is what happens when someone (Dick Cheney) decides to play hard ball. No weapons of mass destruction were ever found. Saddam Hussein was a bad guy but it cost us alot in expense and loss of reputation to do it. 

My opinion, and the opinion of many others.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG, Some people never learn and will believe anything they hear and refuse to think for themselves or seek both sides of a story.

Lets talk about potatoes and see if any liberal can speak the truth about them or find facts against potatoes.

In fact, let's talk about anything, as long as it takes the focus off the election and the topics being discussed surrounding the election.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I support Ingried 100%. Any negative comments are based on fact. You are escalating attacks. But you know that. And you know who you say you are......and we do too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your journey.



SeattleSoul said:


> Country Bumpkins, I used to be a "non-trinitartian" Christian. This a Christian main-stream theologically acceptable type of Christian. I suppose I should have gone to a Unitarian church but the one close to me seemed too wimpy. I attended a Friend's meeting for a long time. Over the years my faith has grown and deepened. More and more, I can accept the Holy Trinity. I do pertty good accepting Jesus and the Holy Spirit but am not particulary interested God the Father. Go figure... The Holy Spirit means the most to me.
> 
> I may have said at some that I'm a Catholic. I am actually currenty taking an adult catechism class and looking for my true parish home. I love the beauty of the churches and celebrating the mass. Holy Mary, the Mother of God means a lot to me. And with all the saints there are, there is always one to seek help from. As a protestant my beliefs found a home. Now I feel the need and desire for something bigger and I think the Catholic Church can give me that.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Makes perfect sense to me. I share your pro-choice view for much the same reason.



SeattleSoul said:


> This is my completely personal belief. I believe that a human being's life starts at conception. Abortion means the murder of a potential human. Deciding to have an abortion is horrible to go through, and insultingly trivial when some women use abortion as a form of birth control. HOWEVER. I am pro-choice at the ballot box BECAUSE there aren't droves of pro-lifers running out to adopt unwanted children. When every unwanted child has a decent home I might change how I vote but I don't think that's going to happen. And I'm still going to vote to reelect President Obama.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > cspaen34 said:
> ...


mariaps
Welfare fraud exists but is NOT rampant and never has been.
Tax fraud is. 
By the way if you know people who abuse the system, report them. I have done that and never hesitate to get involved.

Also, the bankruptcies the rich like Trump (he had at least 3)
file cost us w a y more then the misuse of welfare.
Romney's companies filed plenty of those as well. What they don't pay their lenders and suppliers we in the end have to make up for.

There is not always enough food in food pantries. I know that all too well. We sometimes go from door to door and beg for food for the Pantry.
We do better in Summer and Fall because People give us fresh
vegetables as well as canned goods. Winter is always hard.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I support Ingried 100%. Any negative comments are based on fact. You are escalating attacks. But you know that. And you know who you say you are......and we do too.


snoozi_suzi
Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If you put your children to bed hungry at night, that's 'poor enough' for me. This is one of the richest and most developed countries in the world. In my opinion, we should take care of our lesser brethern.....now where did I read that? THE BIBLE!



theyarnlady said:


> As I have put on decide site.
> 
> My son has traveled to many poor countrys.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How many children are in Foster Care with little hope of adoption? How many children are not newborn and therefore less adoptable?



joeysomma said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > This is my completely personal belief. I believe that a human being's life starts at conception. Abortion means the murder of a potential human. Deciding to have an abortion is horrible to go through, and insultingly trivial when some women use abortion as a form of birth control. HOWEVER. I am pro-choice at the ballot box BECAUSE there aren't droves of pro-lifers running out to adopt unwanted children. When every unwanted child has a decent home I might change how I vote but I don't think that's going to happen. And I'm still going to vote to reelect President Obama.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You have walked in another's moccasins. You have the empathy for others in your heart forever. A blessing.



cspaen34 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > So how poor are the poor in this country???
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

If Ingreid would put all those away who commit fax fraud, starting at the top with the tax head, Timmy Geitner, Obama's appointee and then work through Congress and gather up Charlie Rangel, etc, maybe we could stop the hemmoraging of tax revenue at least 1%.

If Suzy would give at least 80% of her earned income and convince all her Liberal friends to follow suit maybe they could run the debt down a couple thousand dollars and feed a few hundred people for a couple of weeks. At least it may clear their concious. I don't know how they would take care of themselves giving so much of their wealth but at least they would be sacrificing as they expecting others to do by mandate.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> If you put your children to bed hungry at night, that's 'poor enough' for me. This is one of the richest and most developed countries in the world. In my opinion, we should take care of our lesser brethern.....now where did I read that? THE BIBLE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
Get off your duff and get out and look around in areas beyond where you live. Many poor are very poor for no fault of their own. Medical problems and no health care are often the reason
and job loss as well as extremely poor pay while Mr. Romnesia
stated a little while back that he made "little"money through speaker's fees, it was ONLY $ 374.000.oo that year.
That would be an income over a 10 (ten) year period for many in our middle class.
The latest figure (just one of his incomes) this year from the company he and his Co-horts are closing on 11-5-2012 where 170 people are put on the street is $ 405.000.00. Poor Guy,
needs more tax breaks for himself and his conspirators.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> How many children are in Foster Care with little hope of adoption? How many children are not newborn and therefore less adoptable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

cspaen34 said:


> Dear Yarnlady, with the story of your past you, too, should understand hardship. You have been successful, and perhaps all on your own, no help from others-- congratulations.
> 
> No one has stated there are not abuses in our system. What I do pick up from several of the posts is that there needs to be some compassion and that following our Christian beliefs is to help the least among us.


Yarnlady I admire your story. My husband's father died in WW2 when my husband was 2 or 3. He remembers very well the tears she cried many nights when having to pay bills.

So that is why when we had children, he was knew he would make sure we or our kids would be taken care of if anything ever happened to him. He did that as he didn't want us to go through what he had to. When he passed away 8 years ago our lifestyle stayed the same.

I know I am blessed and don't take having a comfortable life likely. Too much is given, we need to help take care of the less fortunate.

My favorite verse is Micah 6:8... what does the Lord require of you? to act justly and to love mercy and to walk humbly with your Lord.

I think some might check to see what the faith communities in their area are doing.

Churches in our area have food pantries, help with paying of bills, rent, doctor's etc. They provide time with helping making over people's homes. Provide school supplies.

Many churches send youth groups or adults to poorer areas to rebuild houses,etc. I know our church does every summer and another friend's church group goes several times a year to KY.

Also many churches still are going to LA to help with the rebuilding still needed after Katrina.
The Southern Baptist Disaster Team and I know of others are always the first on the scene at any disaster to help. All of which is done on a volunteer basis and all money donated to them goes to help others rebuild their lives. They don't ask what religion you are, they just help the hurting.

Another church in our area every Tuesday night goes to a local middle school and feeds around 300, plus they supply tutoring for both children and parents. All this is done from the budget of the church.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> If Ingreid would put all those away who commit fax fraud, starting at the top with the tax head, Timmy Geitner, Obama's appointee and then work through Congress and gather up Charlie Rangel, etc, maybe we could stop the hemmoraging of tax revenue at least 1%.
> 
> If Suzy would give at least 80% of her earned income and convince all her Liberal friends to follow suit maybe they could run the debt down a couple thousand dollars and feed a few hundred people for a couple of weeks. At least it may clear their concious. I don't know how they would take care of themselves giving so much of their wealth but at least they would be sacrificing as they expecting others to do by mandate.


Cherf
Try to make some sense.
Don't tell others what to do, we are doing far more than most of the filthy rich. We do not deduct most of our donations and they will ONLY donate if they can write it off.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf, What a good idea! I'm going to use it. Do not address me ever again. Thank you.



Cherf said:


> INGRIED,
> 
> What part of *"Do not address me ever again,"* do you not understand?
> 
> BTW: Rhetorical question. Look it up in one of the many dictionaries you wrote if you don't understand the definition of the word.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are your eyes brown?



Cherf said:


> Obama allows his step brother to live in the poorest conditions in one of the poorest countries in the world. Obama chooses not to care or have compassion for his brother, how much do you think he cares for you liberals?
> 
> Obama's aunt and uncle live off the taxpayer's funds in the state of MA. Both have multiple deportation orders against them, both ignore them, both use lawyers to defend them using taxpayers' monies. The uncle has multiple DUIs and a criminal record, and yet, Obama ignores them and allows them to stay in the USA. How many people or children should be killed by the drunk uncle before he is deported? What do you think MADD thinks about Obama's uncle?
> 
> Yep, Obama is their President too! Yep, Obama is using you, the taxpayer, to fund every aspect of these illegal, criminal immigrants. Hope you're pleased Liberals. They are living the high life on your monies and they want MORE and a higher % of YOUR money to support their drunken, illegal lifestyle and ways.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Try to make ...


INGRIED,

What part of *"Do not address me ever again," *do you not understand?

BTW: Rhetorical question. Look it up in one of the many dictionaries you wrote if you don't understand the definition of the word.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > How many children are in Foster Care with little hope of adoption? How many children are not newborn and therefore less adoptable?
> ...


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a question.
Every one is talking about how much is ones fair share? What is it? 
10% okay maybe doesn't seem like a lot, but on a million that is 100,000!
or maybe 20 so that is now 200,000 on that million, 
30, 40, 50 or more like 75 percent in France.

Does that include state income tax and I guess some places have local or city taxes. Do we include property taxes in that amount.... not sales tax

How much is enough? Please tell me. Do we do that and not allow any deductions, but then guess there goes a lot of accounting jobs!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> OMG, Some people never learn and will believe anything they hear and refuse to think for themselves or seek both sides of a story.
> 
> Lets talk about potatoes and see if any liberal can speak the truth about them or find facts against potatoes.
> 
> In fact, let's talk about anything, as long as it takes the focus off the election and the topics being discussed surrounding the election.


Lets talk about Binders, can we please.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

There is no reason for children to go to bed hungrey. There provisions made for them. Medical care also..our churches send school supplies to the poor. backpacks, pens notebooks etc. each parishioner takes a list and buys what is on the list. The food boxes are filled every week and taken to the food bank, the women cook hot meals. collect baby clothes, diapers, wipes,blankets==all new. The women also make hundreds of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches to distribute. This a ongoing thing. I know first hand, but of course Ingried will negate this. Food stamp fraud is rampant. There is help for everyone if they want it but do not take advantage.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Never mind. I know your eyes are brown.



Cherf said:


> If Ingreid would put all those away who commit fax fraud, starting at the top with the tax head, Timmy Geitner, Obama's appointee and then work through Congress and gather up Charlie Rangel, etc, maybe we could stop the hemmoraging of tax revenue at least 1%.
> 
> If Suzy would give at least 80% of her earned income and convince all her Liberal friends to follow suit maybe they could run the debt down a couple thousand dollars and feed a few hundred people for a couple of weeks. At least it may clear their concious. I don't know how they would take care of themselves giving so much of their wealth but at least they would be sacrificing as they expecting others to do by mandate.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

yes we have schools that send children home with backpacks of food and on Fridays they put in enough for the weekend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> If you put your children to bed hungry at night, that's 'poor enough' for me. This is one of the richest and most developed countries in the world. In my opinion, we should take care of our lesser brethern.....now where did I read that? THE BIBLE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I saw on the news the other night that they were now giving children breakfast, and free lunches, and also some schools are sending home with the children food after school so they wwon't go hungry . Did you hear about this? I do not know if it is being done in all states, but thought it may be a good idea with young children


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> yes we have schools that send children home with backpacks of food and on Fridays they put in enough for the weekend.


That is so nice. the churches are the ones that are also doing this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We also have a progam in the stores, that collect food bags . you fill the bags with the food that is requested.

We also in our library and in our bank have a wish tree for childrens gifts for christmas.Pllus the knitted hats and scarfs. We also have a coat share were gentle use coats are collected and a cleaning company cleans them. They are then put in a room where mothers can come and find coats for themselves and children.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Please tell us ...


INGRIED,

What part of *"Do not address me ever again,"*do you not understand?

BTW: Rhetorical question. Look it up in one of the many dictionaries you wrote if you don't understand the definition of the word.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Neal Boortz
A new study has been released by the Chronicle of Philanthropy on charitable giving in the United States. Based on IRS data from 2008, what it boils down to is this: Conservatives are more charitable people. They voluntarily give away more of their earnings than liberals.
Duhhh.
I am not the least bit surprised by this fact, though many liberals may find that hard to believe  those evil right-wingers who dont want the government reaching into their pockets to re-distribute wealth to the moochers! More on that in a minute 
All of the top states where the residents gave the highest share of their income to charity were states that supported John McCain in 2008. Those were: Utah, Mississippi, Alabama, Tennessee, South Carolina, Idaho, Arkansas and Georgia. The authors noted two reasons for this. One reason is rooted in part in each areas political philosophy about the role of government versus charity. The other is based on the role of religion. Two of the top states have large Mormon populations (where at least 10% of income is generally tithed to the church) and the other states are all in the Bible belt.
On the flip side, the least generous states all supported Barack Obama in 2008. They were: Wisconsin, Connecticut, Rhode Island, Massachusetts, Vermont, Maine and New Hampshire.
Liberals have this misguided idea that the only way to be compassionate towards others is to use the police power of government to force money out of your pockets and have the government decide how it is spent. Government deciding how money is spent is seen as more honorable than an individuals choice on where to donate money, according to liberals. Liberals love government because it is the only entity that can use its police power to force you to give up money (or property). Again, they believe that without this government force, people would not otherwise help those in need.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets talk about Binders, can we please.


Yes and Big Bird too! All the important stuff ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> yes we have schools that send children home with backpacks of food and on Fridays they put in enough for the weekend.


Yet because of the war on the Catholic Church by Obama, the church charity will decline and will provide less for the needy and deserved. Such a shame to hurt the people who need it the most for purely political purposes.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Neal Boortz
> A new study has been released by the Chronicle of Philanthropy on charitable giving in the United States. Based on IRS data from 2008, what it boils down to is this: Conservatives are more charitable people. They voluntarily give away more of their earnings than liberals.
> Duhhh.
> I am not the least bit surprised by this fact, though many liberals may find that hard to believe  those evil right-wingers who dont want the government reaching into their pockets to re-distribute wealth to the moochers! More on that in a minute
> ...


Thank you for posting, I heard this too.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Such a hatred for rich people, there are wealthy democrats. Is it ok to be a rich democrat but not a rich republican.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, Some people never learn and will believe anything they hear and refuse to think for themselves or seek both sides of a story.
> ...


OK I had sweet potatoes, ham, applesauce for dinner. rust colored mums for the table, ecru tablecloth and napkins with lenox china which makes it all taste better.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cherf said:


> sjrNC said:
> 
> 
> > yes we have schools that send children home with backpacks of food and on Fridays they put in enough for the weekend.
> ...


Whoops, lost track here. Explain--"if" President Obama had declared war why would charity to church decline?? That doesn't make sense. Is this something you know of because you, like me, are Catholic? I am not aware of this.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

mariaps said:


> OK I had sweet potatoes, ham, applesauce for dinner. rust colored mums for the table, ecru tablecloth and napkins with lenox china which makes it all taste better.


Again, count your blessings!! Not to mention the delicious sounding meal, you have flowers, a pretty cloth with napkins to match; and on top of that LENOX china!! Not saying that you don't deserve all of it--sounds great, enjoy!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Neal Boortz
> A new study has been released by the Chronicle of Philanthropy on charitable giving in the United States. Based on IRS data from 2008, what it boils down to is this: Conservatives are more charitable people. They voluntarily give away more of their earnings than liberals.
> Duhhh.
> I am not the least bit surprised by this fact, though many liberals may find that hard to believe  those evil right-wingers who dont want the government reaching into their pockets to re-distribute wealth to the moochers! More on that in a minute
> ...


Police power to take money out of our pockets and take our property? 
Is there a full moon already again?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > OK I had sweet potatoes, ham, applesauce for dinner. rust colored mums for the table, ecru tablecloth and napkins with lenox china which makes it all taste better.
> ...


mariaps
Did not that meal feel special?
Even a Peanut Butter Sandwich or plain Grill Cheese Sandwich takes on a different flavor when served in fine style.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Such a hatred for rich people, there are wealthy democrats. Is it ok to be a rich democrat but not a rich republican.


mariaps
I roam among both and there is a difference with great distinction I assure you.

Who hates the rich? None of us do envy their riches. Just pointing out that their behavior is accepted (cheating on Taxes) and some people trying to get a little more from the Government are scum.

How I wish all people where rich, we would have much less to be concerned about.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > sjrNC said:
> ...


Cherf
Your typical babbling.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is a great idea that some areas are providing meals to school children. Bleeding Heart that I am, I wish we did it for everyone....everywhere....siblings at home........weekends and holidays. This is what Americans do best. Use their ingenuity to solve problems.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


Cherf
Be advised that I never use a word I do not know the full meaning of.
Again stick to facts, I have written ONE dictionary NOT many.
However I have many which are at my fingertips at all times
going back to the earliest printed to the latest and I read one page each and every day - even carry one when I travel.
A carry-over from my Parents, they taught us well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The need is great.....and good people find a way to make a difference.

There's plenty of time to pull yourself up by your bootstraps when the basics are there.



theyarnlady said:


> We also have a progam in the stores, that collect food bags . you fill the bags with the food that is requested.
> 
> We also in our library and in our bank have a wish tree for childrens gifts for christmas.Pllus the knitted hats and scarfs. We also have a coat share were gentle use coats are collected and a cleaning company cleans them. They are then put in a room where mothers can come and find coats for themselves and children.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

and there's more and more coming out each day.......

Obama SAID, basically he would not tolerate TERRORIST ATTACKS............he did not say that the attack on Lybia was a terrorist attack....if he did, then why in heck were they all saying it was from a video.

If this is the case, then the president was right but everyone else who works for him was wrong???

Obama is toast, stick a fork in him, he is DONE.

Nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah nah, hey hey hey, GOOD-BYE
lololol



Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just a question, is this based on those who claim Income Tax Deductions?



sjrNC said:


> Neal Boortz
> A new study has been released by the Chronicle of Philanthropy on charitable giving in the United States. Based on IRS data from 2008, what it boils down to is this: Conservatives are more charitable people. They voluntarily give away more of their earnings than liberals.
> Duhhh.
> I am not the least bit surprised by this fact, though many liberals may find that hard to believe  those evil right-wingers who dont want the government reaching into their pockets to re-distribute wealth to the moochers! More on that in a minute
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is no war on the Catholic Church by President Obama. Or vice versa.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes it was since it said from IRS data. Will see if I can find another a reticle not from the IRS


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And how many types of government benefits are there? Farm subsidies, Oil subsidies, etc. Not all government benefits go to welfare. What about Social Security Disability? Medicare?



Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Such a hatred for rich people, there are wealthy democrats. Is it ok to be a rich democrat but not a rich republican.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> It is a great idea that some areas are providing meals to school children. Bleeding Heart that I am, I wish we did it for everyone....everywhere....siblings at home........weekends and holidays. This is what Americans do best. Use their ingenuity to solve problems.


snoozi_suzi
It is a great idea but sad that such is necessary in a country like ours. Actually we should be ashamed that such needs exist.

But then War was far more important during the Bush Administration than the Welfare of our people and if Romnesia should win, it will get worse, much worse.
We can count on at least one other War in a very short time.
Welfare will suffer even more since weapons will become a priority.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf's babbling is usually vicious. It's easy to tell others who get confused and have trouble expressing themselves. Many have something valuable to say and are open-minded enough to consider new opinions and facts.

Respect is earned in the second case.



Ingried said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Conservatives More Liberal Givers
By George Will
WASHINGTON -- Residents of Austin, Texas, home of the state's government and flagship university, have very refined social consciences, if they do say so themselves, and they do say so, speaking via bumper stickers. Don R. Willett, a justice of the state Supreme Court, has commuted behind bumpers proclaiming "Better a Bleeding Heart Than None at All," "Practice Random Acts of Kindness and Senseless Beauty," "The Moral High Ground Is Built on Compassion," "Arms Are For Hugging," "Will Work (When the Jobs Come Back From India)," "Jesus Is a Liberal," "God Wants Spiritual Fruits, Not Religious Nuts," "The Road to Hell Is Paved With Republicans," "Republicans Are People Too -- Mean, Selfish, Greedy People" and so on. But Willett thinks Austin subverts a stereotype: "The belief that liberals care more about the poor may scratch a partisan or ideological itch, but the facts are hostile witnesses."

Sixteen months ago, Arthur C. Brooks, a professor at Syracuse University, published "Who Really Cares: The Surprising Truth About Compassionate Conservatism." The surprise is that liberals are markedly less charitable than conservatives.


If many conservatives are liberals who have been mugged by reality, Brooks, a registered independent, is, as a reviewer of his book said, a social scientist who has been mugged by data. They include these findings:

-- Although liberal families' incomes average 6 percent higher than those of conservative families, conservative-headed households give, on average, 30 percent more to charity than the average liberal-headed household ($1,600 per year vs. $1,227).

-- Conservatives also donate more time and give more blood.

-- Residents of the states that voted for John Kerry in 2004 gave smaller percentages of their incomes to charity than did residents of states that voted for George Bush.

-- Bush carried 24 of the 25 states where charitable giving was above average.

-- In the 10 reddest states, in which Bush got more than 60 percent majorities, the average percentage of personal income donated to charity was 3.5. Residents of the bluest states, which gave Bush less than 40 percent, donated just 1.9 percent.

-- People who reject the idea that "government has a responsibility to reduce income inequality" give an average of four times more than people who accept that proposition.

Brooks demonstrates a correlation between charitable behavior and "the values that lie beneath" liberal and conservative labels. Two influences on charitable behavior are religion and attitudes about the proper role of government.

The single biggest predictor of someone's altruism, Willett says, is religion. It increasingly correlates with conservative political affiliations because, as Brooks' book says, "the percentage of self-described Democrats who say they have 'no religion' has more than quadrupled since the early 1970s." America is largely divided between religious givers and secular nongivers, and the former are disproportionately conservative. One demonstration that religion is a strong determinant of charitable behavior is that the least charitable cohort is a relatively small one -- secular conservatives.

Reviewing Brooks' book in the Texas Review of Law & Politics, Justice Willett notes that Austin -- it voted 56 percent for Kerry while he was getting just 38 percent statewide -- is ranked by The Chronicle of Philanthropy as 48th out of America's 50 largest cities in per capita charitable giving. Brooks' data about disparities between liberals' and conservatives' charitable giving fit these facts: Democrats represent a majority of the wealthiest congressional districts, and half of America's richest households live in states where both senators are Democrats.

While conservatives tend to regard giving as a personal rather than governmental responsibility, some liberals consider private charity a retrograde phenomenon -- a poor palliative for an inadequate welfare state, and a distraction from achieving adequacy by force, by increasing taxes. Ralph Nader, running for president in 2000, said: "A society that has more justice is a society that needs less charity." Brooks, however, warns: "If support for a policy that does not exist ... substitutes for private charity, the needy are left worse off than before. It is one of the bitterest ironies of liberal politics today that political opinions are apparently taking the place of help for others."

In 2000, brows were furrowed in perplexity because Vice President Al Gore's charitable contributions, as a percentage of his income, were below the national average: He gave 0.2 percent of his family income, one-seventh of the average for donating households. But Gore "gave at the office." By using public office to give other peoples' money to government programs, he was being charitable, as liberals increasingly, and conveniently, understand that word.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> It is a great idea that some areas are providing meals to school children. Bleeding Heart that I am, I wish we did it for everyone....everywhere....siblings at home........weekends and holidays. This is what Americans do best. Use their ingenuity to solve problems.


This is the norm where I live. At what point do the 'parents' come in? I mean, really. Enough is enough. The schools are there to teach; not feed. We have gotten to the point, in Minnesota, that we provide 'free' (insert tax-payer funded) breakfast, lunch, and dinner for all students so none 'feel bad' about qualifying for free meals.

The problem I have is that those that actually qualify are already on the food stamp program. That indicates to me that the parents are just too damn lazy to get their a$$es out of bed to even pour a bowl of Cheerios for their kiddies! It's even gotten to the point here that a responsible parent can't send a bag lunch to school with their kid because the school board fears that their tasty lunch 'might' make the other students 'feel' bad.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Just think about all that food that could have been bought with what was given to solyndra(sp) or any of those other green companie that have gone bankrupt.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

well, here's a can of worms that I'm sure the dems. can't wait to rip into, but personally, I don't care what anyone has to say to me concerning my views on race or religion......I am a Christian Woman, a Bible-Believing Christian Woman, a Christian Woman - not a Perfect Woman.

Am I a racist because I can't stand any more of the 'plight of the black man'? There are many, many African Americans who have made something of their lives, so there goes that ideology that 'the black man never gets a break'. I think MLK Jr., Frederick Douglas, Creflo Dollar, Tony Evans, T.D. Jakes, Johnny Cochran, to name a few, all would beg to differ. There are many black people whom I admire and respect, but they have 'earned my respect'. I do not respect them because of their titles.

Am I prejudiced because I believe what the Bible says about homosexuality and I follow what the Bible says about homosexuality and I do not support liberties for homosexual people.

I love how Ingried says 'God help us all'.....she is not 'one of us' who will benefit from the American Presidency......and honestly, she's barely 'one of us' here on this thread??

And there was an earlier post about Romney dealing with the 'highest bidder'............Obama knows enough about that himself..........if you think he didn't have anything to do with the Rod Blagojevich issue in Illinois.............Rod and Hillary are just 'pawns' in his little game of life, disposable at any time, under any circumstance.



Cherf said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Just think about all that food that could have been bought with what was given to solyndra(sp) or any of those other green companie that have gone bankrupt.


Spot on!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Just think about all that food that could have been bought with what was given to solyndra(sp) or any of those other green companie that have gone bankrupt.


sjrNC
Solyndra is a very poor example. Projects like that have failed under Republicans much more than under Democrats.
Solyndra was put out of business because of the Chinese
taking over that Market.

Just think what the Federal Budget would look like if we did not have to foot the bills for two (one particularly idiotic) Wars.
We will be paying those debts for at least an other decade.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Karen, in my opinion you are wrong. You do not believe in Christianity as much as you think. You are racist in your opinions.You are predujiced about homosexuality because you do not understand it. People do not choose it. It is as much a part of them as their height or eye color. Do not judge others. That is for God to do.




karen2835 said:


> well, here's a can of worms that I'm sure the dems. can't wait to rip into, but personally, I don't care what anyone has to say to me concerning my views on race or religion......I am a Christian Woman, a Bible-Believing Christian Woman, a Christian Woman - not a Perfect Woman.
> 
> Am I a racist because I can't stand any more of the 'plight of the black man'? There are many, many African Americans who have made something of their lives, so there goes that ideology that 'the black man never gets a break'. I think MLK Jr., Frederick Douglas, Creflo Dollar, Tony Evans, T.D. Jakes, Johnny Cochran, to name a few, all would beg to differ. There are many black people whom I admire and respect, but they have 'earned my respect'. I do not respect them because of their titles.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's the way I see it too.



Ingried said:


> sjrNC said:
> 
> 
> > Just think about all that food that could have been bought with what was given to solyndra(sp) or any of those other green companie that have gone bankrupt.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> well, here's a can of worms that I'm sure the dems. can't wait to rip into, but personally, I don't care what anyone has to say to me concerning my views on race or religion......I am a Christian Woman, a Bible-Believing Christian Woman, a Christian Woman - not a Perfect Woman.
> 
> Am I a racist because I can't stand any more of the 'plight of the black man'? There are many, many African Americans who have made something of their lives, so there goes that ideology that 'the black man never gets a break'. I think MLK Jr., Frederick Douglas, Creflo Dollar, Tony Evans, T.D. Jakes, Johnny Cochran, to name a few, all would beg to differ. There are many black people whom I admire and respect, but they have 'earned my respect'. I do not respect them because of their titles.
> 
> ...


karen2835
Have you ever revealed your views to your Pastor?
Obviously your Christian teachings (perhaps mostly self-taught)
differ extremely from what the Bible teaches.
Are you sure you live according to the Christian Bible or do you just pretend?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Karen, do you know what beating a dead horse means?


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > It is a great idea that some areas are providing meals to school children. Bleeding Heart that I am, I wish we did it for everyone....everywhere....siblings at home........weekends and holidays. This is what Americans do best. Use their ingenuity to solve problems.
> ...


Gosh thumper5316, in cold Minnesota why wouldn't good hot nutritious meals for all the schoolchildren be a worthwhile expense of taxpayer money? Moneywise, how much do you estimate you, as an "individual taxpaper", are paying for that in taxes? God sure did not plan this world very well--he is sending many children to all these lazy, undeserving parents; and it seems we here in the good ole USA are sick and tired of it. Have I got that right?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

While Cherf looks for her hearing aid, let's all wait for Ingried to put her 'thinking cap' on, lol?

I generally don't quote directly to Ingired, but on this one, I must...........Ingried, if you were here in front of me, I would draw a picture for you, but since you're not, I'll try best as I can to explain it to you.

Let us also not forget when Obama bypassed Congress altogether, went straight to the UN and bombed Libya when Kadaffi (sp??) was in charge during 'their' civil war. That was 'their war' where Obama had no right to interfere.....just like when Joe Biden said during his debate that we need to let the people in Afghanistan basically 'fend for themselves'........here's an Administration who 'picks and chooses' who they want to help and who they don't want to help......funny thing, Egypt (one of our allys) had a similar situation, where was Obama when our ally needed help???

Our whole country will be ablaze should the pipeline get targeted? Sure you don't want to rethink that one? OK, then...........it's not a gas line, it's an oil line.........what happened when the oil fields in Iraq were ignited......did Turkey blow up, did Iran blow up (they're all connected, the same as the states in our country)??

If that were the case, why don't they just have their 'sleepers' here in America to just go out and randomly blow up the Shell Stations, Crown Stations....any gas station for that matter.

Much to learn yet, young grasshopper



Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Put on your hearing aid and listen Monday.
> 
> Let us NEVER forget that Bush marching into Iraq stirred a pot in that part of the World that had been smoldering for centuries.
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations BH's

Just got home from a knitting class. Had a wonderful time, learning mathematical knitting. 

It appears that the angry left not only continues their rants and attacks but have intensified the brutality of their verbiage.

Listened to Brett's report on the murder of our ambassador on my way to Alexandria. I am saddened over the needless deaths, but so angry at their lack of protection. Not only the lack of protection, reduction of protection, and ignored pleas for more. Then to top it off, the lying and deception by Obama and his administration makes Watergate look like kids going to trick or treating for candy. And no one died because of Watergate.

Take care kiddos 
and of course
Hail to me


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Obama's Religion (not sure what it's called, maybe Obamanism??)..............and on the 8th day.........Jeremiah Wright was born.

Obama can't be a Christian. A Christian would NEVER cover up the statue of Jesus Christ just to appease a public speaker.

Can't be Jewish. He has no time for the State of Israel. He doesn't even give Jerusalem it's proper placement within Israel.

Maybe he's a Mormon, just like Mitt........I don't know, I'll have to check with Whoopie Goldberg, she thinks she knows enough about the Mormon religion.........and on that note, now we know why Mitt never served in the US Armed Forces, he was in 3rd world countries with other missionaries helping those less fortunate........but we still don't know why Obama didn't serve????



Ingried said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > So which party holds to biblical values? The republicans who want to suppress voters? The republicans who want to slash programs for the poor and disabled? The republicans who promote the Ayn Rand values? The ones who look at the 47% as leeches? The ones who spew hate at Obama? The ones who are racist? The ones who lie? The ones who ship jobs to foreign countries? The ones who do whatever they can to avoid paying taxes? Those republicans?
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

SS can you explain to me how you can believe in Jesus, The Saints, Mother Mary, Holy Trinity (which, by the way, is the Father, Son & Holy Spirit/Ghost) - the Trinity includes God the Father, yet you don't believe in God the Father, you just believe in everything that he created? This is not making sense to me, can you explain a little better, for me? I'm serious, I'm not picking at anything you said, I just want to understand why you believe what you believe.



SeattleSoul said:


> Country Bumpkins, I used to be a "non-trinitartian" Christian. This a Christian main-stream theologically acceptable type of Christian. I suppose I should have gone to a Unitarian church but the one close to me seemed too wimpy. I attended a Friend's meeting for a long time. Over the years my faith has grown and deepened. More and more, I can accept the Holy Trinity. I do pertty good accepting Jesus and the Holy Spirit but am not particulary interested God the Father. Go figure... The Holy Spirit means the most to me.
> 
> I may have said at some that I'm a Catholic. I am actually currenty taking an adult catechism class and looking for my true parish home. I love the beauty of the churches and celebrating the mass. Holy Mary, the Mother of God means a lot to me. And with all the saints there are, there is always one to seek help from. As a protestant my beliefs found a home. Now I feel the need and desire for something bigger and I think the Catholic Church can give me that.
> 
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol, how about..........'that's simply not true'.........lol


Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Obama's Religion (not sure what it's called, maybe Obamanism??)..............and on the 8th day.........Jeremiah Wright was born.
> 
> Obama can't be a Christian. A Christian would NEVER cover up the statue of Jesus Christ just to appease a public speaker.
> 
> ...


Apparantley there is no reason for obama to declare his religion, disclose his taxes, college grades, pension, investments. Must be a left thing. They want everyone to prove their statements, but they won't answer any questions about what they post. If they do answer the question it is with another question.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

well now Suzi, looks like you are judging me?

I live by God's standards, not yours, or anyone else here on KP or here at home. I don't say anything that God hasn't said before me. If I am wrong, maybe you can show me wear the Bibles tells me that I should think any differently than what I've stated here.



snoozi_suzi said:


> Karen, in my opinion you are wrong. You do not believe in Christianity as much as you think. You are racist in your opinions.You are predujiced about homosexuality because you do not understand it. People do not choose it. It is as much a part of them as their height or eye color. Do not judge others. That is for God to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Country Bumpkins, I used to be a "non-trinitartian" Christian. This a Christian main-stream theologically acceptable type of Christian. I suppose I should have gone to a Unitarian church but the one close to me seemed too wimpy. I attended a Friend's meeting for a long time. Over the years my faith has grown and deepened. More and more, I can accept the Holy Trinity. I do pertty good accepting Jesus and the Holy Spirit but am not particulary interested God the Father. Go figure... The Holy Spirit means the most to me.
> 
> I may have said at some that I'm a Catholic. I am actually currenty taking an adult catechism class and looking for my true parish home. I love the beauty of the churches and celebrating the mass. Holy Mary, the Mother of God means a lot to me. And with all the saints there are, there is always one to seek help from. As a protestant my beliefs found a home. Now I feel the need and desire for something bigger and I think the Catholic Church can give me that.
> 
> ...


SS I appreciate your story about your faith. I was brought up Baptist. I have been to many different churches in my life. I like to see what other people believe. We moved our family to a charismatic Baptist. We had every denomination there. We worshiped together in unity. It has been the most wonderful time of mine and my family's life. I believe that God is my Father, Jesus is my Savior. I have asked Him to forgive me of my sins. The Holy Spirit is the Comforter and Teacher. 
I have read the Bible on my own and not lead by a man. I can't support Obama because he is the opposite of everything I believe in. I hope you can get settled in your spirit because without peace life is miserable. I stand on the Rock so I have peace. Jesus is the mediator between God and man. Blessings!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Such a hatred for rich people, there are wealthy democrats. Is it ok to be a rich democrat but not a rich republican.


Oh, no, guess we are all in trouble!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> OK I had sweet potatoes, ham, applesauce for dinner. rust colored mums for the table, ecru tablecloth and napkins with lenox china which makes it all taste better.


I would have loaned you my cut crystal stemware that was one of our wedding presents had I known! Diet Coke and iced tea or cider always tastes better when we use them. That is what we believe and were told when registering for them.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Unfortunately, my Pastor is not Catholic, so you see, I believe he would agree with me........the Bible is quite clear about Homosexuality being an abomination and I'd like to see someone point out to me in any one of the 1,000 translations that says differently (although with all the this free-thinking and anything goes attitude that we have in the world now, there probably is a translated version somewhere that does agree with it). Do you know what abomination means?

I would never, ever harm someone because they are homosexual. I would never, ever turn someone away who was in need of food or shelter because they are gay.

All I am saying is that I do not 'agree' with their lifestyle.....not agreeing with something is not the same as purposely doing bodily or psychological harm to someone.......there are religions that do, however, actually murder their people for being homosexual.......never, would that ever cross my mind.

So spew all your hate talk all you want. I know and God knows how I feel and react to people who live a different lifestyle than I do.

The End.



Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > well, here's a can of worms that I'm sure the dems. can't wait to rip into, but personally, I don't care what anyone has to say to me concerning my views on race or religion......I am a Christian Woman, a Bible-Believing Christian Woman, a Christian Woman - not a Perfect Woman.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Whoops, lost track here. Explain--"if" President Obama had declared war why would charity to church decline?? That doesn't make sense. Is this something you know of because you, like me, are Catholic? I am not aware of this.


Obama has increased taxes on individuals, corporations, estates, sole props, employers you name them he's increased their costs and taxes. The cost of health care has/will increase for everyone including charitable organizations, like the Churches and catholic charitable organizations who offer jobs and health care to their employees.

When people have higher mandatory expenses (taxes, insurance, auto fuel) they have less discretionary income to give to charitable organizations or to use to help others in need. Lower available income = less donations to the needy across the board.

BTW: it pertains to any religion, secular or charitable organization. I'm not Catholic nor does that matter.

I'm the CFO for a scholarship foundation; we have been forced to close the foundation once the promised scholarship are funded since the wealthy who donated millions over the past fifteen years to fund the scholarships (not religious) have less discretionary income = everyone suffers; simple economics.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Be advised that ....


INGRIED,

What part of *"Do not address me ever again," *do you not understand?

BTW: Rhetorical question. Look it up in one of the many dictionaries you wrote if you don't understand the definition of the word.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > OK I had sweet potatoes, ham, applesauce for dinner. rust colored mums for the table, ecru tablecloth and napkins with lenox china which makes it all taste better.
> ...


Oh, I forgot about the WATERFORD crystal tumblers for the cold, fresh apple cider. I would have made it myself, but the apple press was out of commission.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Conservatives More Liberal Givers
> By George Will
> r
> -- Although liberal families' incomes average 6 percent higher than those of conservative families, conservative-headed households give, on average, 30 percent more to charity than the average liberal-headed household ($1,600 per year vs. $1,227).
> ...


GREAT article, thank you for posting. Very informative.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Karen

Welcome back home.

From one Papist to another (almost)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Karen2835, READ THIS AGAIN AND NOTE THAT I SAID: I do "pertty good accepting Jesus and the Holy Spirit but am not particulary interested God the Father. Go figure... The Holy Spirit means the most to me. As I get older I find my greatest path to God is through the Holy Spirit.
And I don't care about anyone's opinion of how I approach God.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Would you like to borrow my apple press i have it behind the paper plates I have.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Karen, in my opinion you are wrong. You do not believe in Christianity as much as you think. You are racist in your opinions.You are predujiced about homosexuality because you do not understand it. People do not choose it. It is as much a part of them as their height or eye color. Do not judge others. That is for God to do.


Karen, Don't you get it yet? LOL Snoozi-suzi knows you and your Christian walk better than you do. Snoozi knows you are racist and on the wrong side of homosexuality and what you do and do not understand.

You are only allowed for her to judge *you.* Do remember Snoozi-suzi words, "Do not judge others. That is for God to do."

Please, Karen - pay better attention to the laws of Snoozi-Suzi, especially if you want in to the Kingdom!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

C-H-E-R-F Did I spell that correctly...snort

Hello, I make the rules, remember?

smiling and finding all of them hilarious

Hail to me


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations BH's
> 
> Just got home from a knitting class. Had a wonderful time, learning mathematical knitting.
> 
> ...


Saw it to, it was can't even get the words out. Did you see Lt. Commandor Andrew Woods and what he said, he had tears in his eyes because he could not give them more protection. I also felt sorry For Hiliary in the last photo she looks so tried and heart sick.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh karen you make me laugh. Need that today.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Well Hillary was thrown under truck Obama. But I still do not know why she did not resign. I would love to know how Bill feels about this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> C-H-E-R-F Did I spell that correctly...snort
> 
> Hello, I make the rules, remember?
> 
> ...


Hail to you. talking to the hand only I promise.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well Hillary was thrown under truck Obama. But I still do not know why she did not resign. I would love to know how Bill feels about this.


Me too although I did see on one broad cast, that he said Romney would make a good President. But then went on to talk about Obama. 
I found that strange, but then maybe it was his way of letting Obama know what he was thinking. Clinton after all is a party man i mean left not party whoopie.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I'm laughing so hard I'm speechless. But I will remember your kind gesture for the next time.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Karen2835, READ THIS AGAIN AND NOTE THAT I SAID: I do "pertty good accepting Jesus and the Holy Spirit but am not particulary interested God the Father. Go figure... The Holy Spirit means the most to me. As I get older I find my greatest path to God is through the Holy Spirit.
> And I don't care about anyone's opinion of how I approach God.


SeattleSoul, I hate to be the bearer of bad news and you've said you don't care, but there is only one way for eternal salvation.

John 14:6
New International Version (NIV)
Jesus answered, I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh, I forgot about the WATERFORD crystal tumblers for the cold, fresh apple cider. I would have made it myself, but the apple press was out of commission.
> 
> Would you like to borrow my apple press i have it behind the paper plates I have.


 :XD:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> C-H-E-R-F Did I spell that correctly...snort
> 
> Hello, I make the rules, remember?
> 
> ...


Hail to you and the Trinity?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> C-H-E-R-F Did I spell that correctly...snort
> 
> Hello, I make the rules, remember?
> 
> ...


Yes, my Queen! My nickname was Cheerful Cheryl, was too long, became Cheer and then Cherf. My best friend's Mom gave me the three nicknames, the last one stuck since eleven years of age. She said I was always so upbeat and cheerful.

I nearly died laughing the one and only time my Dad called me Cherf. He hated my nickname but did use it once asking me to bring the hamburgers to the grill! :-D

He never lived down the kidding over using my nickname. Gotta love him.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> sjrNC said:
> 
> 
> > Just think about all that food that could have been bought with what was given to solyndra(sp) or any of those other green companie that have gone bankrupt.
> ...


Please gift us with an example from your vast and superior knowledge. Let's start with the following corporations that went belly-up after receiving funding from your fearless leader (aka the US taxpayer). The dollar amount received is listed after the name.

Also, I would like to point out that the CEO of failed Solyndra is one of obama's top financial supporters. Does that mean that taxpayer money is being recycled into the obama reelection coffers?

Perhaps you would like to educate us low-IQ tea-party repubs. Here is a starting list for you. I wouldn't want you to waste your superior knowledge on minutiae.

Evergreen Solar ($25 million)*
SpectraWatt ($500,000)*
Solyndra ($535 million)*
Beacon Power ($43 million)*
Nevada Geothermal ($98.5 million)
SunPower ($1.2 billion)
First Solar ($1.46 billion)
Babcock and Brown ($178 million)
EnerDels subsidiary Ener1 ($118.5 million)*
Amonix ($5.9 million)
Fisker Automotive ($529 million)
Abound Solar ($400 million)*
A123 Systems ($279 million)*
Willard and Kelsey Solar Group ($700,981)*
Johnson Controls ($299 million)
Schneider Electric ($86 million)
Brightsource ($1.6 billion)
ECOtality ($126.2 million)
Raser Technologies ($33 million)*
Energy Conversion Devices ($13.3 million)*
Mountain Plaza, Inc. ($2 million)*
Olsens Crop Service and Olsens Mills Acquisition Company ($10 million)*
Range Fuels ($80 million)*
Thompson River Power ($6.5 million)*
Stirling Energy Systems ($7 million)*
Azure Dynamics ($5.4 million)*
GreenVolts ($500,000)
Vestas ($50 million)
LG Chems subsidiary Compact Power ($151 million)
Nordic Windpower ($16 million)*
Navistar ($39 million)
Satcon ($3 million)*
Konarka Technologies Inc. ($20 million)*
Mascoma Corp. ($100)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.newsmax.com/US/Issa-healh-subpoena-Obamacare/2012/10/20/id/460757?s=al&promo_code=10749-1 Has anyone heard this? Issa to subpoena health dept for Obamacare documents.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> thumper5316 said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Did you happen to read my complete post before you posted this response??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.newsmax.com/US/Issa-healh-subpoena-Obamacare/2012/10/20/id/460757?s=al&promo_code=10749-1 Has anyone heard this? Issa to subpoena health dept for Obamacare documents.


I did. Wonder what will happen. You'll wonder where the money went when you look into the health care mess.?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Karen2835, READ THIS AGAIN AND NOTE THAT I SAID: I do "pertty good accepting Jesus and the Holy Spirit but am not particulary interested God the Father. Go figure... The Holy Spirit means the most to me. As I get older I find my greatest path to God is through the Holy Spirit.
> And I don't care about anyone's opinion of how I approach God.


What if the opinion is God's?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > sjrNC said:
> ...


Way to go Thumper i love your list. But you do know now you will be called names, and you will be at fault for saying anything back .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > sjrNC said:
> ...


What a waste! Unreal!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Hey I have some really nice plastic beer cups from my last party Miller lite ones. i also have colored knives forks and spoons. I also have one of those nice plastic fold up table cloths.

Even have those paper napkins on with vote for bush Beer that is. I am so classy isn't I . i's think so.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > C-H-E-R-F Did I spell that correctly...snort
> ...


Your poor dad, did you ever stop picking on him?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

that list makes me sick

We shouldn't have to raise taxes if all those trillion of dollars had not been wasted.

If the US citizens (legal only) were given 'there fair share' of the 100 Tillion dollars wasted we each would have.......$100,000,000,000,000+ / 350,000,000 people = a very nice tax REFUND. But no, we constantly hear how we need to give more. How about making the Federal Government let us keep our earned share for a change? 

That is the kind of CHANGE WE NEED TO HAVE


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady
I am glad you do not waste anything. Good for the environment. I like to save our Planet and therefore do not use throwaways.
Enjoy your Meal.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

And they will blame it on Bush.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Lots of class, sounds like my kind of dinnerware except we drink Corona & lime.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If the US citizens (legal only) were given 'there fair share' of the 100 Tillion dollars wasted we each would have.......$100,000,000,000,000+ / 350,000,000 people = a very nice tax REFUND. But no, we constantly hear how we need to give more. How about making the Federal Government let us keep our earned share for a change?
> 
> That is the kind of CHANGE WE NEED TO HAVE


Gee, I said the same thing when all the money was used to bail out the banks after the housing market collapse. I said give everyone enough money to pay off their mortgage and then the economy would be solvent. People could buy another house, spend on luxury goods, etc. 
But instead the money went to the banks and the obnoxious conduct of the banks continues. Yesterday Wells Fargo served eviction papers on my neighbor across the street on the pretext he has not made any mortgage payments in 6 months. Of course he has not paid any mortgage payments - he owns the house and has never had a mortgage. How do the banks manage to get the courts to sign off on this kind of fraud?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > sjrNC said:
> ...


This is disgusting, a lot worse than I thought.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, Cherf not only are you a nice lady, you are VERY crafty. I love them all. Are the patterns your own designs?

Yes, you made all of these while "fighting" those Progs? Talk about talent!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

quote=thumper5316]


cspaen34 said:


> thumper5316 said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Did you happen to read my complete post before you posted this response??[/quote]

Yes Thumper, I read your entire comment all the way through. My answer stands as is. What have the children done to merit lack of compassion and understanding? Did they choose or create their situation of needing free meals?? They are children!! Should they feel put down or shamed for needing the "free" handout of food? --"Peer pressure" would come to play here and my hat is off to the school administration that wants to prevent it. In today's world it has got to be hard enough as it is for these children (in school, not to mentioned their home life). Really, we just have different opinions thats all -- and perhaps a different set of values. My sincere wish is that we return to being civil, thoughtful and respectful. If we citizens in this country cannot stop this hatred and throwing insults at each we are not going to come together to succeed, regardless of any of the politicians.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> How do the banks manage to get the courts to sign off on this kind of fraud?


That's an easy one- Dodd/Frank. Bush warned Congress 17 times to regulate the mortgage industry, and the Dem Congress ignored Bush and forced the banks to write bogus mortgages they knew could not be paid as those they lent to we're not qualified and put little to nothing down. You know, everyone must be treated as if all are equal.

No surprise to anyone that when house prices dropped there would be hundreds of thousands of foreclosures or people walking from responsibility.

Obama did not convict or imprison one mortgage banker or investor especially since they were such large contributors to his election.

Btw: the mortgage crisis involved little fraud - the fraud is people taking out mortgages they knew they were responsible for yet unable to pay as they bought beyond their means. No one who bought a mortgaged home was forced to buy or forced to agree to a legal contract they didn't want to sign.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, Ingried, you said you only have "written" one dictionary! (see page 41) Quick please where is it availabel for sale as I want to buy them all an "burn" them as they don't have the "real" meaning to anything except "get the facts!"

You are tooooooooooo funny for words to be printed!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thumper5316 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Thank you. However, your point is?

I have always had an issue with those who put emotion over logic. The two are not synonymous. The constant emoting of feel-good in politics has cost us more than it's worth.

My opinion is, by the time our tax dollars filter through all of the do-gooders in Washington, a $1.00 donated affects squat. We could do better with our dollars by donating directly without the government telling us best deserves our dollars. However, there are those that 'feel' that it's not good enough because money would not go to their cause.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Just so you know, Badger Care for an adult single is $350/mo. A bargain? Yes. Free? No


theyarnlady said:


> As I have put on decide site.
> 
> My son has traveled to many poor countrys.
> 
> ...


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Cherf

From your comments, I am unsure if you caught the part about my neighbor never having a mortgage on his house. He inherited it from his parents who bought the house for cash. Yet Wells Fargo got a judge to sign an eviction notice based on their fraudulent claim of having a mortgage on the house. 
I was under the impression all the Dodd/Frank stuff applied only to houses with mortgages. Were there any regulations specifying the sort of proof necessary to begin foreclosure proceedings? Not that trying to foreclose on a house for which a bank never had a mortgage could in any way be legal. Based on the monetary value, would that not qualify as grand theft in any jurisdiction?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't thinK I've said anything that rejects Jesus as "the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me." I haven't felt close to God the Father while I've been living here below, so far. I'm not dead yet, and faith grows and deepens over time. And, yes, the Holy Spirit is what I meditate on and Jesus is my salvation. I know where my salvation lies, and I will "catch up" with devotion to the Father because I will come to the Father through Jesus. This doesn't seem like bad news to me


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Ingried, you said you only have "written" one dictionary! (see page 41) Quick please where is it availabel for sale as I want to buy them all an "burn" them as they don't have the "real" meaning to anything except "get the facts!"
> 
> You are tooooooooooo funny for words to be printed!


Janeway
Why "quick please"? No rush,
I assure you that you would understand practically nothing written in that dictionary. It is extraordinarily technical and for a specific Industry.
I take great pride in that particular accomplishment.

I am a way more serious person than you obviously are as your strange posting reveals.

We are Worlds apart.
May you be as happy in yours as I am in mine.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thumper5316, I think each Christain experiences the mix of God the Father, God the Son and the Holy Spirit in different proportion, in THIS world. And if God's opinion is different than mine I'll hear about, either here or in Heaven.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Thumper5316, I think each Christain experiences the mix of God the Father, God the Son and the Holy Spirit in different proportion, in THIS world. And if God's opinion is different than mine I'll hear about, either here or in Heaven.


And as long as you post on this forum, you will get to hear everyone else's opinion. :-D


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


That is a very interesting comment and definitely something to be investigated. I will forward your suggestion to my neighbor. 
The investigating police detective said there is a problem in the West Coast states with fraudulent foreclosures and real estate investors. He indicated he could not give more details due to active investigations.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> Cherf
> 
> From your comments, I am unsure if you caught the part about my neighbor never having a mortgage on his house. He inherited it from his parents who bought the house for cash. Yet Wells Fargo got a judge to sign an eviction notice based on their fraudulent claim of having a mortgage on the house.
> I was under the impression all the Dodd/Frank stuff applied only to houses with mortgages. Were there any regulations specifying the sort of proof necessary to begin foreclosure proceedings? Not that trying to foreclose on a house for which a bank never had a mortgage could in any way be legal. Based on the monetary value, would that not qualify as grand theft in any jurisdiction?


I understood the first time. How is it possible that WF showed up to evict? Bank repos takes minimum of 6 months in my experience and your neighbor hadn't heard from the bank and resolved that a mistake had been made in advance to them showing up at his door step? Even the IRS doesn't work that way. An eviction notice and advance paperwork would have been sent registered mail to your friend and certainly legal docs filed and sent prior.

Four times my credit card was hacked and it was credited and corrected within days. That's not fraud by my cc company, and mistakes do happen. Maybe WF made an honest mistake with the address. Did your neighbor tell you how it was resolved as it does not constitute fraud the way you've described it.

I think you haven't heard the entire story. Without the details I'd not be so quick to accuse WF of fraud as you have done. You must have more info not outlined here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I put on clean glasses, put in those false teeth, changed the battery on the hearing aids, but this site still has the same thing--hateful people.

Ingried thinks she is still smarter than anyone on earth. I Did not get the "facts" about the dictionary she wrote! Ingried I really pitttttty you.

SeattleS. I cannot teach you any Indian religion as that was taken away from us with the signing of the peace treaty. Good luck with finding your religion.

NWG, glad you and ConLilyO'K are friends again until she gets angry with you. Did you "bury" the hatchet again and are we friends?

ConLilyO'K, there is only one Queen in Queendomland--sorry.

Suzi, why are you being so hateful to Cherf?

Cherf, yes, I remembered how to spell it, your talent really shows in your crafts and the knowledge about Romney.

Yarnie, so sorry you had such a tough time in your youth, but you now have Queendomland and the BH's.

Other BH'rs, greetings and thanks for the well wishes while I was so ill. You are all great friends.

Last but not least, Queen of the Lake, thanks for all of your words of wisdom. Those Prada's are still looking good as are the pearls.

Hail to our Queen!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I don't thinK I've said anything that rejects Jesus as "the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me." I haven't felt close to God the Father while I've been living here below, so far. I'm not dead yet, and faith grows and deepens over time. And, yes, the Holy Spirit is what I meditate on and Jesus is my salvation. I know where my salvation lies, and I will "catch up" with devotion to the Father because I will come to the Father through Jesus. This doesn't seem like bad news to me


Without the intent to tell you how to act, the Trinity is One and each third does not separate from the others. A Christian may not make choices to seperate the Trinity or make it mutually exclusive. You either believe or you don't.

Perhaps you can join a Christian Church or can you join a Christian Bible Class or study group to discuss your concerns and receive Christian counsel.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I understood the first time. How is it possible that WF showed up to evict? Bank repos takes minimum of 6 months in my experience and your neighbor hadn't heard from the bank and resolved that a mistake had been made in advance to them showing up at his door step? Even the IRS doesn't work that way. An eviction notice and advance paperwork would have been sent registered mail to your friend and certainly legal docs filed and sent prior.


No registered letters to my neighbor, just a sheriff's deputy with an eviction notice and a person claiming to be from Wells Fargo arriving in separate cars. The responding police officers escorted both men off the property, refused to allow the eviction notice to be enforced. The police department has opened an investigation. If as joeysomma suggested identity theft occurred, registered letters could have been sent to a different address.

Some of the bank repos here are happening in 3 months, some in a year and most in the 6 months time frame you mention.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, Cherf not only are you a nice lady, you are VERY crafty. I love them all. Are the patterns your own designs?
> 
> Yes, you made all of these while "fighting" those Progs? Talk about talent!


Thank you! The tooth pillow is my own design - I make several Snaggletooth characters and will produce an ebook pattern. The dress is a purchased pattern modified to my liking while the purse is my design. The dog tag jewelry are my edited images and the washi products are made from Japanese design I learned in Japan.

The knitted items are made from patterns and the clothing are some of my designs and from purchased patterns. Of course, all were not made recently and the majority of the sample items I posted have long been sold. Again thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > I don't thinK I've said anything that rejects Jesus as "the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me." I haven't felt close to God the Father while I've been living here below, so far. I'm not dead yet, and faith grows and deepens over time. And, yes, the Holy Spirit is what I meditate on and Jesus is my salvation. I know where my salvation lies, and I will "catch up" with devotion to the Father because I will come to the Father through Jesus. This doesn't seem like bad news to me
> ...


Cherf
Christians do have choices.
What each one of us does with our believe is our business.
I did not hear SeattleSoul mentioning any concerns, she simply stated what she accepts.
SeattleSoul sounds like a fine Christian to me.

Now would you like to tell me where to get instructions since I do not believe in Heaven or Hell?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I understood the first time. How is it possible that WF showed up to evict? Bank repos takes minimum of 6 months in my experience and your neighbor hadn't heard from the bank and resolved that a mistake had been made in advance to them showing up at his door step? Even the IRS doesn't work that way. An eviction notice and advance paperwork would have been sent registered mail to your friend and certainly legal docs filed and sent prior.
> ...


As I stated previously, this does not constitute fraud but some mistake somewhere down the line. No one should comment without the facts in evidence.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Did the dad ever receive a PIF deed and record same. The son should have a Quitclaim deed to show proof of ownership but it must be recorded at the county courthouse.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > mojave said:
> ...


Cherf
There are other ways to pass on property.
Check it out.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Joeysomma
It won't.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Cherf said:


> [
> Did the dad ever receive a PIF deed and record same. The son should have a Quitclaim deed to show proof of ownership but it must be recorded at the county courthouse.


I do not know. My neighbor is listed on the internet accessible records as being the legal owner. I will pass along your information to him tomorrow. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Ingried, you said you only have "written" one dictionary! (see page 41) Quick please where is it availabel for sale as I want to buy them all an "burn" them as they don't have the "real" meaning to anything except "get the facts!"
> ...


Sweetheart my dear yes, we are worlds apart as you would Never understand my world. I am sure you wrote a "dictionary" so what is the name? Give the "Facts" my dear or as usual you don't have anything but "hot" air.

Since you have "lived everywhere, done everything, read everything, written everything, but claim to not believe in heaven nor hell, you must be at least 200 years old or more. You are such a joke as it has been a pleasure to "poke" fun at you for several pages.

Give the facts or shut up!

No truths with you only fiction!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Christians do have...
> There are ... [/qoute]
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Did the dad ever receive a PIF deed and record same. The son should have a Quitclaim deed to show proof of ownership but it must be recorded at the county courthouse.
> ...


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

mariaps said:


> There is no reason for children to go to bed hungrey. There provisions made for them. Medical care also..our churches send school supplies to the poor. backpacks, pens notebooks etc. each parishioner takes a list and buys what is on the list. The food boxes are filled every week and taken to the food bank, the women cook hot meals. collect baby clothes, diapers, wipes,blankets==all new. The women also make hundreds of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches to distribute. This a ongoing thing. I know first hand, but of course Ingried will negate this. Food stamp fraud is rampant. There is help for everyone if they want it but do not take advantage.


OK... I've been reading for hours and now it's my turn to give an opinion of a few discussions going on... lol...

Many countries have programs to help those in need... works well for some but not for everyone. If the charities want to provide cars and gas too, then maybe, and I mean maybe, it could be stated that everyone has access to all these services. I lived in suburbia and it was still difficult.

I collected/returned pop bottles for bus fare for me & my children to get to the food bank. It was a 3 hour walk/bus trip twice a week. Not every class has someone providing school supplies. It was a 2hr trip to the government office to fill out forms for a check 45 days later that did not cover my rent in a cheap basement 1 bedroom apartment for 3 of us... we wore our old clothes because if I spent time looking/travelling for more charities to help me I would not have had any time to job hunt... also on a bus... when I could find a free sitter ...

The two bad experiences I had were both with churches... I won't bother going into detail, but let's just say not all charitable acts are compassionate.

Flashback... When I was a teenager, two religious representatives knocked on my door. I was asked what I thought our purpose was... my reply was to contribute positively to the world. They were impressed that I had such strong religious beliefs at that age. I still believe that is my purpose. By the way, I am also still an atheist, but I am extremely tolerant of religious people... lol... to each his/her own.

When I found work for slightly over minimum wage, half my paycheck went to child care... I was sooo lucky to have family help for the other 2 days a week.

Thank heavens for Canada's medical system ensured my children had access to doctors & hospitals when needed... although our prescription costs came from our food budget.

I know a lot of people spend a lot of time working & thinking about how to help those in need, but please don't assume help is available or accessible for everyone.

My poverty was worse when I was working than before I found the job, but I only qualified for aid for a short time. It is not as easy to cheat the system as people assume but it is constantly pointed out that there are cheaters & the honest people get painted with the same brush.

Oh... and by the way, I had a university degree and 5 years work experience at the time. That was 20 years ago when the job market was also in very bad shape.

Yes, vote for the candidate you think will help the most. And when the election is over, no matter who wins, look at each issue as it is being addressed. Support good policies and don't support what you think are bad policies.

If your candidate does not win, and the bitter grapes party line mentality makes sure that the winner can't do anything for the next 4 years... everyone loses. That seems to be the mentality of politics today.

Don't you realize these issues are world wide and were not caused by our (or your) current day politicians? But at this rate, current attitudes will ensure nothing will be accomplished no matter who wins.

I voted today for a Mayor... Tuxedo Sam (a cat) was not allowed to be on the ballot... too bad... I would have voted for him.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> This is my completely personal belief. I believe that a human being's life starts at conception. Abortion means the murder of a potential human. Deciding to have an abortion is horrible to go through, and insultingly trivial when some women use abortion as a form of birth control. HOWEVER. I am pro-choice at the ballot box BECAUSE there aren't droves of pro-lifers running out to adopt unwanted children. When every unwanted child has a decent home I might change how I vote but I don't think that's going to happen. And I'm still going to vote to reelect President Obama.


If there were not a great demand for babies, Americans would not go to the trouble and expense to adopt babies overseas. Yes I know older children waiting to be adopted is a problem, but babies are in short supply.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> This is my completely personal belief. I believe that a human being's life starts at conception. Abortion means the murder of a potential human. Deciding to have an abortion is horrible to go through, and insultingly trivial when some women use abortion as a form of birth control. HOWEVER. I am pro-choice at the ballot box BECAUSE there aren't droves of pro-lifers running out to adopt unwanted children. When every unwanted child has a decent home I might change how I vote but I don't think that's going to happen. And I'm still going to vote to reelect President Obama.


If there were not a great demand for babies, Americans would not go to the trouble and expense to adopt babies overseas. Yes I know older children waiting to be adopted is a problem, but babies are in short supply.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Ingreid wrote

Cherf
Christians do have choices.
What each one of us does with our believe is our business.
I did not hear SeattleSoul mentioning any concerns, she simply stated what she accepts.
SeattleSoul sounds like a fine Christian to me.

Now would you like to tell me where to get instructions since I do not believe in Heaven or Hell?[/quote]

First I would suggest you read the Gospels(Matthew, Mark, LUke and John)if that is not to your liking, there are several books that you might like.

Mere Christianity by C.S .Lewis
More than a Carpenter by Josh McDowell


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Just so you know, Badger Care for an adult single is $350/mo. A bargain? Yes. Free? No
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> ...


Gee that is not what I have seen my friends daughter is on it and so is her new baby and at no cost. When did they change the rules? Bless your heart for your thoughts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Cherf not only are you a nice lady, you are VERY crafty. I love them all. Are the patterns your own designs?
> ...


Where are your designs? I miss have missed them. Are they on your pics?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cherf, joeysomma and GardenGirl, I understand the nature of the Trinity. What I'm saying is that one part of it, God the Father, doesn't shine forth to me in the way the other 2 parts do. If God the Father never means as much to me whie I'm alive, I will come to him through Jesus. If enough Christians were asked whether they believed in all 3 aspects of the trinity EQUALLY, I think you would find there are others who feel their attachment who also don't feel all 3 aspects equally.. We are imperfect. Through Jesus we will come to God the Father.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SS until about 30 years ago I didn't know much about the Holy Spirit. I think He is often over looked. Since I got to know Him + God thru Jesus my Christian walk has grown. He is the Teacher and Comforter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SS until about 30 years ago I didn't know much about the Holy Spirit. I think He is often over looked. Since I got to know Him + God thru Jesus my Christian walk has grown. He is the Teacher and Comforter.


yes you are right. Isn't there can't remember the verse, but it said in my words that God will all always forgive you for everthing except to deny the holy Spirit he will not except. I think SS has found her truth, she has her belief founded on Jesus, and the Holy spirit. Also the verse that Jesus said the father and I are one. S.S. I am happy for you, it's not easy in this world, to have faith.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cherf, joeysomma and GardenGirl, I understand the nature of the Trinity. What I'm saying is that one part of it, God the Father, doesn't shine forth to me in the way the other 2 parts do. If God the Father never means as much to me whie I'm alive, I will come to him through Jesus. If enough Christians were asked whether they believed in all 3 aspects of the trinity EQUALLY, I think you would find there are others who feel their attachment who also don't feel all 3 aspects equally.. We are imperfect. Through Jesus we will come to God the Father.


 :thumbup: You go girl


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where are your designs? I miss have missed them. Are they on your pics?


See page 27 of this thread = photos.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cherf, joeysomma and GardenGirl, I understand the nature of the Trinity. What I'm saying is that one part of it, God the Father, doesn't shine forth to me in the way the other 2 parts do. If God the Father never means as much to me whie I'm alive, I will come to him through Jesus. If enough Christians were asked whether they believed in all 3 aspects of the trinity EQUALLY, I think you would find there are others who feel their attachment who also don't feel all 3 aspects equally.. We are imperfect. Through Jesus we will come to God the Father.


I'm sorry you feel that way, and I do not agree with what you posted about Saved Christians.

Jesus is the vessel through which you are saved; he was the messenger of _God's Word._ If you don't feel strongly about having a relationship with _God, the Father,_ who *is* your Salvation, there is no point in taking a liking to the _Son_ or the _Holy Ghost_ as they are all one in the same.

Kinda like don't cross the bridge if you don't care to get to the other side. Don't shoot the messenger _, Jesus, _ or me, for speaking the truth.

You shall not meet the _Father _ if you don't believe in him here on this earth. I understand you don't feel as connected to _God_, so much, but I'm seeking _ Him _ not his messengers.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

May I suggest reading "The Shack" ? 

It is a book that could change your idea/concept about the Trinity. I know of no one that has read it that it did not change their lives. I was part of a secular women's book group that read it. And it took our breaths away.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cherf, of course I believe in God the Father. All I was trying to say is that I don't understand why my belief in Him, while we live here below, has to be perfect. Nothing is perfect here. I may find a deeper relationship with Him, as I am not dead yet, and faith grows and deepens over time. 

Let's agree to disagree and not continue this debate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

that sounds good to me too. I can see both sides and both are right in what they are saying.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mojave, hearing others' opinions about the Trinity and Christian belief from others here doesn't bother me. Someone might say something that will further my faith. If anyone here wants to insult me about my beliefs I'll just scroll through what they've said.

Lovethelake and theyarnlady, thanks for your positive remarks


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I started on Badger Care about 2 years ago. It was $130/mo. I lost my job in 2008 and went without insurance for a long time. I have absolutely no income. I have been bleeding out my retirement savings (meager at best). I am 61 years old and lost a good job in manufacturing after devoting 17 years never missing a day of work. No one wants to hire an older woman with forklift driving skills. I had wonderful jobs earlier in life( tour manager, museum docent, photographer's assistant,etc)None paid well, but were interesting. While working in the mill all those years, the world went digital. So I took courses in word and excel and foreign languages. Jump ahead to now. Took refresher courses in computer stuff. Got rejections letters due to lack of experience. So here I sit. Back to Badger Care. Last Fall, I got my monthly bill for Badger Care and it had gone up to $220/mo. I called about it and was told there was no mistake, no discounts and if I dropped out of the program, I could not get back in. I had to accept that. A month later, I received a bill for $325/mo. It has been that way for a year now and am always afraid to open the bill each month to see another rate raise. By the way, I have only used the insurance once when I had to go the the ER after cutting my arm on sheet metal after falling off a ladder trying to fix my ancient garage door opener. Although it was a very deep cut (I could see the tendon) only stitches were needed. So I have not cost the state anything so far (operative phrase as insurance is peace of mind to me). Perhaps I have to pay a high rate because I chose not to have children. I don't know. I DO know that I pay $350/month for Badger Care and I have copays for yearly physical. I accept this. But I just need people to know that it is not a give-a-way.


theyarnlady said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you know, Badger Care for an adult single is $350/mo. A bargain? Yes. Free? No
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In my opinion this is what's happening to our safety net. It's being chipped away until it doesn't work anymore. I can tell you are a hard-working person who has made the best of your opportunities.

Don't say 'this would never happen to me.' There but for the grace of God, goes I....and you....and our families.

Also note that most bankruptcies in the last decade have been caused by catatrophic medical bills.



knovice knitter said:


> I started on Badger Care about 2 years ago. It was $130/mo. I lost my job in 2008 and went without insurance for a long time. I have absolutely no income. I have been bleeding out my retirement savings (meager at best). I am 61 years old and lost a good job in manufacturing after devoting 17 years never missing a day of work. No one wants to hire an older woman with forklift driving skills. I had wonderful jobs earlier in life( tour manager, museum docent, photographer's assistant,etc)None paid well, but were interesting. While working in the mill all those years, the world went digital. So I took courses in word and excel and foreign languages. Jump ahead to now. Took refresher courses in computer stuff. Got rejections letters due to lack of experience. So here I sit. Back to Badger Care. Last Fall, I got my monthly bill for Badger Care and it had gone up to $220/mo. I called about it and was told there was no mistake, no discounts and if I dropped out of the program, I could not get back in. I had to accept that. A month later, I received a bill for $325/mo. It has been that way for a year now and am always afraid to open the bill each month to see another rate raise. By the way, I have only used the insurance once when I had to go the the ER after cutting my arm on sheet metal after falling off a ladder trying to fix my ancient garage door opener. Although it was a very deep cut (I could see the tendon) only stitches were needed. So I have not cost the state anything so far (operative phrase as insurance is peace of mind to me). Perhaps I have to pay a high rate because I chose not to have children. I don't know. I DO know that I pay $350/month for Badger Care and I have copays for yearly physical. I accept this. But I just need people to know that it is not a give-a-way.
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cali said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason for children to go to bed hungrey. There provisions made for them. Medical care also..our churches send school supplies to the poor. backpacks, pens notebooks etc. each parishioner takes a list and buys what is on the list. The food boxes are filled every week and taken to the food bank, the women cook hot meals. collect baby clothes, diapers, wipes,blankets==all new. The women also make hundreds of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches to distribute. This a ongoing thing. I know first hand, but of course Ingried will negate this. Food stamp fraud is rampant. There is help for everyone if they want it but do not take advantage.
> ...


Cali
Thank you very much.
You have written a page out of a the diary of many who have experienced difficulties in Life.
Your experiences are the norm for the poor not the exception.
And working for low pay is often worse then being on welfare totally. Minimum Wage is hunger pay and many Republicans want to even do away with that. Imagine what that will lead to.
And minimum pay employees most of the time work part-time only - an other way for companies to avoid paying any benefits.
Is it a wonder that so many turn to alcohol and drugs to drown
or veil their plite?

No Party is perfect but some are considerably better for the majority than others. We need to examine what is best for most of us and not just what is best for me when we cast our vote.

Right now we have one Candidate, Mr. Romney, who said "I like to fire People" and truly is doing so - an other 170 are losing their job on 11-5-2012 at one of his Bain companies -, he stated that he is "not concerned about the very poor", he called his income last year from speeches "not much" while it was $374.000.00, an amount that many among us would have to work for 10 years, he tears down a $ 12 Million Dollar home to build a bigger one. No problem with people becoming wealthy but they should not lose their humanity in the process.
Mr. Romney is bend on starting an other War with Iran and of course it will be the young of the not well to do who will have to serve.
None of the Romney's ever served in the Military. They go for cushy work like being Missionaries. We have those well dressed
young Man coming to our door frequently, they are never in harms way.

OBAMA 2012 and in 2016 we see who will run and whom we
shall support. I have no Party afficilation and never will. The core of the Person running is the most important and Mr. Romney unfortunately has none. If he had any good in store for most of us he happily would reveal them. So why the secrecy surrounding his plans?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I started on Badger Care about 2 years ago. It was $130/mo. I lost my job in 2008 and went without insurance for a long time. I have absolutely no income. I have been bleeding out my retirement savings (meager at best). I am 61 years old and lost a good job in manufacturing after devoting 17 years never missing a day of work. No one wants to hire an older woman with forklift driving skills. I had wonderful jobs earlier in life( tour manager, museum docent, photographer's assistant,etc)None paid well, but were interesting. While working in the mill all those years, the world went digital. So I took courses in word and excel and foreign languages. Jump ahead to now. Took refresher courses in computer stuff. Got rejections letters due to lack of experience. So here I sit. Back to Badger Care. Last Fall, I got my monthly bill for Badger Care and it had gone up to $220/mo. I called about it and was told there was no mistake, no discounts and if I dropped out of the program, I could not get back in. I had to accept that. A month later, I received a bill for $325/mo. It has been that way for a year now and am always afraid to open the bill each month to see another rate raise. By the way, I have only used the insurance once when I had to go the the ER after cutting my arm on sheet metal after falling off a ladder trying to fix my ancient garage door opener. Although it was a very deep cut (I could see the tendon) only stitches were needed. So I have not cost the state anything so far (operative phrase as insurance is peace of mind to me). Perhaps I have to pay a high rate because I chose not to have children. I don't know. I DO know that I pay $350/month for Badger Care and I have copays for yearly physical. I accept this. But I just need people to know that it is not a give-a-way.
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> ...


I really did not know that and really sorry for what has happen and still happening to you in your life. Why would they give a unmarried women and her child free care and not you? Seem to me system is not working the way it was suppose to. I do not consired it a bargain at 350 a month. Is there anything we as citizens in this state do to help change it???


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I started on Badger Care about 2 years ago. It was $130/mo. I lost my job in 2008 and went without insurance for a long time. I have absolutely no income. I have been bleeding out my retirement savings (meager at best). I am 61 years old and lost a good job in manufacturing after devoting 17 years never missing a day of work. No one wants to hire an older woman with forklift driving skills. I had wonderful jobs earlier in life( tour manager, museum docent, photographer's assistant,etc)None paid well, but were interesting. While working in the mill all those years, the world went digital. So I took courses in word and excel and foreign languages. Jump ahead to now. Took refresher courses in computer stuff. Got rejections letters due to lack of experience. So here I sit. Back to Badger Care. Last Fall, I got my monthly bill for Badger Care and it had gone up to $220/mo. I called about it and was told there was no mistake, no discounts and if I dropped out of the program, I could not get back in. I had to accept that. A month later, I received a bill for $325/mo. It has been that way for a year now and am always afraid to open the bill each month to see another rate raise. By the way, I have only used the insurance once when I had to go the the ER after cutting my arm on sheet metal after falling off a ladder trying to fix my ancient garage door opener. Although it was a very deep cut (I could see the tendon) only stitches were needed. So I have not cost the state anything so far (operative phrase as insurance is peace of mind to me). Perhaps I have to pay a high rate because I chose not to have children. I don't know. I DO know that I pay $350/month for Badger Care and I have copays for yearly physical. I accept this. But I just need people to know that it is not a give-a-way.


Thank you for sharing your personal experience knovice knitter. It helps to separate the FACT from all the fiction that has been posted by hearing from someone who has "walked the walk."

I also read the entire post from Cali of Canada. What she said about her medical experience is worth noting. I do not know how to do multiple inserts so I will cut and paste to reprint just a part of her informative input:

Cali said: "Thank heavens for Canada's medical system ensured my children had access to doctors & hospitals when needed... although our prescription costs came from our food budget.

I know a lot of people spend a lot of time working & thinking about how to help those in need, but please don't assume help is available or accessible for everyone.

My poverty was worse when I was working than before I found the job, but I only qualified for aid for a short time. It is not as easy to cheat the system as people assume but it is constantly pointed out that there are cheaters & the honest people get painted with the same brush.

Oh... and by the way, I had a university degree and 5 years work experience at the time. That was 20 years ago when the job market was also in very bad shape."

"There for the grace of God go I" is such a true phrase. Carlene


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > This is my completely personal belief. I believe that a human being's life starts at conception. Abortion means the murder of a potential human. Deciding to have an abortion is horrible to go through, and insultingly trivial when some women use abortion as a form of birth control. HOWEVER. I am pro-choice at the ballot box BECAUSE there aren't droves of pro-lifers running out to adopt unwanted children. When every unwanted child has a decent home I might change how I vote but I don't think that's going to happen. And I'm still going to vote to reelect President Obama.
> ...


GardenGirl
How long are Babies Babies? A VERY short time only. What happens after that? Love disappears?
We should never be allowed to buy Babies from other countries.
Why is that allowed when buying a Lung or a Kidney is not?
Buying the whole body is o.k. but part of it is not?

Of course there is much more money in buying/selling a Baby than just a body part. Disgusting.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> May I suggest reading "The Shack" ?
> 
> It is a book that could change your idea/concept about the Trinity. I know of no one that has read it that it did not change their lives. I was part of a secular women's book group that read it. And it took our breaths away.


Can you tell me the author - I've not read this book and would like to. Thanks!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I know a couple who have adopted children from China not babies and several have had health issues, one has needed heart surgery and two others are deaf. Yes they have adopted 8. They are providing a wonderful opportunity for these girls. 

Yes it would nice if all American babies would be adopted first, but why shouldn't children from other counties be adopted by people who want them here instead of being left in orphanages. 

Yes , I guess there are many change body parts, luckily I don't know people who do that, but ladies who sew, knit or quilt or do other things to help those in need.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

The Shack is by William Young.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ladies of the Democrat Party 

Their is a new site just for you and they promise you a breath of fresh air. 

Romneys Flip Flops, and you will just love it.

The only thing different is they can not delete post that the right post on there.
But that may change.

I am sure some of you will still feel the need to come back here. But at least you will have a safe place to go, away 
from us meanie Republicans.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Got the DVD of 2016, will be watching it today. Then share it with who ever around me wants to see it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > May I suggest reading "The Shack" ?
> ...


me three.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

A wonderful book to read is "Left Behind". It tells a fictional story about people that are left behind after the rapture of the church. Tim Lahaye and someone else can't remember the name. It is based on Scripture. One of the young adults from the church gave it to me. It was great. I couldn't put it down. I would wake up in the middle of the night to read it. There are about 10 or more books in the series. Makes you think . I am glad I am not going to be here during the 7 years of Tribulation. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

what crawled up your butt and died..........I was not attacking you in any way........you don't need to come off so hostile.........nothing I said was offensive. I only wanted to know 'why' thought thought that way............now go and take your anger where it really belongs.........you don't need to yell at me...........your walk with God is 'your' walk, I only asked a question, but you don't need to answer me now, as I no longer care.



SeattleSoul said:


> Karen2835, READ THIS AGAIN AND NOTE THAT I SAID: I do "pertty good accepting Jesus and the Holy Spirit but am not particulary interested God the Father. Go figure... The Holy Spirit means the most to me. As I get older I find my greatest path to God is through the Holy Spirit.
> And I don't care about anyone's opinion of how I approach God.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A wonderful book to read is "Left Behind". It tells a fictional story about people that are left behind after the rapture of the church. Tim Lahaye and someone else can't remember the name. It is based on Scripture. One of the young adults from the church gave it to me. It was great. I couldn't put it down. I would wake up in the middle of the night to read it. There are about 10 or more books in the series. Makes you think . I am glad I am not going to be here during the 7 years of Tribulation. Thank you Jesus!


Country Bumpkins
Hello.
Do not worry, should you be here you would be just fine.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.christianbook.com/the-shack-william-young/9780964729230/pd/729230?kw=the%20shack%20by%20william%20young&event=PPCSRC&p=1018818&gclid=CLmijpfVkrMCFREx4AodrDEAnQ

I also started a thread "Wreaths for Arlington Cemetery"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:



> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


That is so sad Ingried. By not believing in God you have chosen hell. I wish you would study a little deeper. It would be sad to me that if you died you would go to hell. Just because you don't believe in Heaven Or Hell doesn't make it true. Obama or Romney compares nothing considering your spirit or soul in an everylasting hell with out God. Who do you think is the Creator of our beautiful Earth? I would hope no one would choose not to believe. That just breaks my heart.  I know 2 people that waited until 1 year and one 2 months before they died gave their live to Jesus. Both said they wished they had done it sooner because of the peace and joy they had for just a short time. I couldn't live without my faith to keep me.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> what crawled up your butt and died..........I was not attacking you in any way........you don't need to come off so hostile.........nothing I said was offensive. I only wanted to know 'why' thought thought that way............now go and take your anger where it really belongs.........you don't need to yell at me...........your walk with God is 'your' walk, I only asked a question, but you don't need to answer me now, as I no longer care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


karen2835
It usually is you who is offensive, why?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I want to see it as well........can it be rented or just for sale?


theyarnlady said:


> Got the DVD of 2016, will be watching it today. Then share it with who ever around me wants to see it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hate the sin not the sinner. Got cousins and friends that are gay but I love them and hate the sin. We all are sinners and come short of the Glory of God. Only asking for forgiveness of our sins get us to Heaven. God said that a man sleeping with another man is an abomination. God said it . I am just quoting Him. I agree with you Joeysomma. It is sad that people push our children to know about sex when they are so innocent and naive. Very sad and disgusting.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It looks like a guy????


 I was thinking the same thing! Who is that?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Country: Christians understand that God created us and the world in which we live.........then you have those who believe in the Big Bang Theory. My question to them would be: who was the bang'er'

Joeysmomma: Exactly. Why does it have to be rubbed in our faces? I had a co-worker back in 2000 who had just come back from her vacation to San Francisco (I think, it was somewhere in CA), anyway, she brought in some photos of a Gay Pride Parade and what I saw in those photos was unbelievable. The outfits those people were wearing (or should I say 'not' wearing)...........this is grosely disgusting but she even had a picture of a man riding a bicycle that had a 3-foot penis attached to it.......*but I am supposed to accept that behavior?*. I accept that behavior no more than I would if I were to see a Heterosexual Pride Parade in which there was a man and a woman, half-dressed, playing in bed together.

I feel the same way about heterosexual couples, I don't like it when they flaunt themselves in public either. There is a time and place for everything and some things should be kept behind closed doors. Why should we have to explain to our children why 'that man is wearing lingerie'?

And I also agree with you that our country 'as a whole' is being punished for many things. America is not the America that it was meant to be......................look what has happened to the Jewish community, as a whole, throughout time.................the God of the Bible 'punished' them and put blinders on them because they refused to live by God's standards............if the Jewish population are 'his chosen people' (and we see what has happened to them thoughout time)..........how do you think we Gentiles fare with Him?



joeysomma said:


> Karen
> 
> I've been thinking about something you wrote yesterday about homosexuals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Karen
> 
> I've been thinking about something you wrote yesterday about homosexuals.
> 
> ...


Joeysomma
The percentage of homosexuals being in your face is extremely low compared to their actual numbers. You do not recognize the ones as Homosexuals who are extremely good looking, well educated, have top jobs, are very talented and have extremely good manners.

I have always enjoyed being in their company. 
They are in all professions. By the way many are married with children - they had no other choice. Sad but that is changing
happy to report.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Country Bumpkins - Do you believe everybody who lived on earth before Jesus and everybody since who does not practice your religion is not going to heaven? Why would God send everybody else to Hell if he is loving of all creation?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Country: Christians understand that God created us and the world in which we live.........then you have those who believe in the Big Bang Theory. My question to them would be: who was the bang'er'
> 
> Joeysmomma: Exactly. Why does it have to be rubbed in our faces? I had a co-worker back in 2000 who had just come back from her vacation to San Francisco (I think, it was somewhere in CA), anyway, she brought in some photos of a Gay Pride Parade and what I saw in those photos was unbelievable. The outfits those people were wearing (or should I say 'not' wearing)...........this is grosely disgusting but she even had a picture of a man riding a bicycle that had a 3-foot penis attached to it.......*but I am supposed to accept that behavior?*. I accept that behavior no more than I would if I were to see a Heterosexual Pride Parade in which there was a man and a woman, half-dressed, playing in bed together.
> 
> ...


karen2835
You are full of bigotry - blacks, jews, immigrants - who else is on your "hate them" list?

As to explaining the outfit to children: "It is a costume". that will do.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yarnlady, do not paint everyone with a common brush. Not ALL Republicans I know agree with your positions nor are they "meanies." We actually can have spirited, friendly and intelligent conversations without insulting each other.

Our world has become very complex and much smaller. Many of us do not think yesterdays solutions are the answer to what we are facing today. Brush that over and call all who think that way as "ultra liberal" would be a mistake. Progressive maybe; however, many Democrats (and there are Republicans also) who do not see that as a negative attribute.



theyarnlady said:


> Ladies of the Democrat Party
> 
> Their is a new site just for you and they promise you a breath of fresh air.
> 
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

thumper: he refers to himself as Britney Girl Dale, he lives here in Baltimore, about 5 miles from my house.

Country: Exactly. When we make a comment on something that we feel isn't right, just remember, God said it first.........we also need to remember, it's not just 'asking' for forgiveness, repentence must also come into play. All I mean is, that we could do something over and over and over again and just saying 'Oh Lord, Forgive Me', doesn't cut it.............I've also learned recently that while the Bible teaches us on forgiveness, we are not obligated to 'forgive' anyone who has not repented from whatever it was that needs to be forgiven.........there's a very interesting program that both my husband and I watch each week............End of Age (Irvin Baxter), along with Jack VanImpre Presents............both of those shows are very informative with what's going on in the world today and what is 'coming our way' so far as the Lord is concerned. We can literally see the Bible come to life, speaking prophetically......imagine that.........reading God's word, understanding God's word and watching God's word in action!!!



Country Bumpkins said:


> Hate the sin not the sinner. Got cousins and friends that are gay but I love them and hate the sin. We all are sinners and come short of the Glory of God. Only asking for forgiveness of our sins get us to Heaven. God said that a man sleeping with another man is an abomination. God said it . I am just quoting Him. I agree with you Joeysomma. It is sad that people push our children to know about sex when they are so innocent and naive. Very sad and disgusting.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Country Bumpkins
I strongly believe that no matter what we do or do not believe all people wind up the same = a speck of dust. I find it very comforting to know for sure where I am going. No guessing or imagening.
Why such sadness when a Pope dies? He lived his life according to the Bible and everyone should be happily sending him of to
meet his father. It should be a celebration of grand proportions and not some somber event. 
Food for thought.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I want to see it as well........can it be rented or just for sale?
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> ...


I don't know Karen if it can be rented i bought mine as it just came out here.

this might work check with your library and see if they have it.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL.......my 'hate them' list, right now, consists of only a handful (maybe 5) of people.

Also, typical prog. response.......'let's just LIE to them, they'll be none the wiser'.......typical.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Karen, you crack me up


Oh please tell us how you really feel. Please don't hold anything back, SNORTING, AND HYSTERICAL WITH LAUGHTER


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> LOL.......my 'hate them' list, right now, consists of only a handful (maybe 5) of people.
> 
> Also, typical prog. response.......'let's just LIE to them, they'll be none the wiser'.......typical.


Oh lady you are to much fun.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> That's the way I see it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solyndra was not a poor example. It was in trouble before being granted the 500+ million. They "managed" themselves into bankruptcy. Blaming it on the Chinese is just stupid. The gov't invested in the wrong companies and made a costly mistake with Solyndra.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ladies, will you all go back and read your recent posts. Just how intelligent do you think you appear? The world and our country face many problems and you have degenerated (deteriorated, sunken, to loose higher qualities) to this??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > May I suggest reading "The Shack" ?
> ...


Love the new picture,thanks Cherf


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Ladies, will you all go back and read your recent posts. Just how intelligent do you think you appear? The world and our country face many problems and you have degenerated (deteriorated, sunken, to loose higher qualities) to this??


Personally, I have no problem with mine.

Did you check out my new thread: Wreaths for Arlington


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> The Shack is by William Young.


Thanks. I just searched it out and found I'm not interested. The Christian community doesn't seem to endorse it so I'll pass.

Perhaps it is more of an Oprah read rather than a religious faith read.

LovetheLake did say that.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > That's the way I see it too.
> ...


Like it or not, China was the destroyer.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Got the DVD of 2016, will be watching it today. Then share it with who ever around me wants to see it.


Be sure you have a sickness bag near you when viewing! :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gast


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Got the DVD of 2016, will be watching it today. Then share it with who ever around me wants to see it.
> ...


Good to know, I will keep bag handy. Also paper plates with snack on


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank all of you so much for your concern and wow Yarn Lady, even offering to help. That is so kind. Really, I am hanging in there. I pet sit and babysit for a little cash once in a while and live frugally, but happily. I am touched by the support you've all given me. I don't know why a mother and child do not have to pay something for Badger Care, but I think this child should have every opportunity to get the health care needed. I have no beef there at all. I say that $350/mo is a bargain because every time this comes up in conversation (with my brother in particular) I am met with "Oh, that's nothing! You should see what we are paying!" The difference is that money is coming in to pay it and premiums are often part of a work benefit. My premiums are coming out of my savings every month with nothing to replace it. I believe that the rate hikes are because our Governor, Mr. Scott Walker, is trying to dismantle the program. I am certain, when the rates escalated, many just dropped out. They are not accepting any new recipients, so eventually, after a few more hikes, there will be no recipients and no more Badger Care. He will run under the guise that he has saved "X" number of millions for the state. In the meantime, many will be uninsured again. Mr. Romney says that he will balance the Federal Budget by having the states take care of their own. Living here in Wisconsin, I fear what our Governor will do to take care of his own. When I speak out on this forum sometimes, it is not out of anger, but of fear. It is only my theory (no need to summon the fact finders); I speak from my personal experience only. Bless you for caring. It feels like America again.


cspaen34 said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > I started on Badger Care about 2 years ago. It was $130/mo. I lost my job in 2008 and went without insurance for a long time. I have absolutely no income. I have been bleeding out my retirement savings (meager at best). I am 61 years old and lost a good job in manufacturing after devoting 17 years never missing a day of work. No one wants to hire an older woman with forklift driving skills. I had wonderful jobs earlier in life( tour manager, museum docent, photographer's assistant,etc)None paid well, but were interesting. While working in the mill all those years, the world went digital. So I took courses in word and excel and foreign languages. Jump ahead to now. Took refresher courses in computer stuff. Got rejections letters due to lack of experience. So here I sit. Back to Badger Care. Last Fall, I got my monthly bill for Badger Care and it had gone up to $220/mo. I called about it and was told there was no mistake, no discounts and if I dropped out of the program, I could not get back in. I had to accept that. A month later, I received a bill for $325/mo. It has been that way for a year now and am always afraid to open the bill each month to see another rate raise. By the way, I have only used the insurance once when I had to go the the ER after cutting my arm on sheet metal after falling off a ladder trying to fix my ancient garage door opener. Although it was a very deep cut (I could see the tendon) only stitches were needed. So I have not cost the state anything so far (operative phrase as insurance is peace of mind to me). Perhaps I have to pay a high rate because I chose not to have children. I don't know. I DO know that I pay $350/month for Badger Care and I have copays for yearly physical. I accept this. But I just need people to know that it is not a give-a-way.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady
Now that is eating in style. Yukie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ingried said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Ingried before Jesus there were the righteous. When they died they went to Paradise. Jesus died and went to Hell to take the keys of death and hell away from satan. 
When He came back to earth for 40days the righteous were walking the earth. From the time of Jesus death the only way someone can go to Heaven is when they die is to ask Jesus into their hearts. If that is not done then they will go to hell (the lost) which was not prepared for the devil but for his demons. If we don't die and Jesus comes back the saved will go with him. If not then 7 yrs. of tribulation. A time that will be the worst of the worst. But there will be more saved during that time that ever before in history. If anyone or the Pope dies we are sad. We are suppost to grive when a baby is born but rejoice in death. We don't understand that way but I know if I were in Heaven it would be happier there than on this evil earth. Hope this makes sense. I have been talking to my gboy.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Karen, you crack me up
> 
> Oh please tell us how you really feel. Please don't hold anything back, SNORTING, AND HYSTERICAL WITH LAUGHTER


Me too!

Since SWWNBM says she won't be reduced to a speck of dust for eternity in Heaven nor in Hell, I wonder if there is a Mezzanine for holding her?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Queendomland ladies and our Queen, greetings! Some people on the "left" are now experts in the religious fields on many religions along with everything else. Not really!

SeattleS. I hope you find whatever you are looking for in your religion. Keep searching!

Karen, don't take their words seriously as we "know" what and who they are when they show how ugly they can be. We know you are a wonderful person and we love you. Sending hugs to you and wishes for your hubby to feel much better.

I feel some are "angry" because they cannot take away our fun with our Red Prada boots and Queendomland. Sorry gals but you will have to keep looking in from the outside as our Queen selects those people who are allowed to join.

Hail to our Queen, lovethelake!

Have a good evening as I will attend church (a meal is served on paper plates Ingried) then home to rest/relax with hubby.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Ladies, will you all go back and read your recent posts. Just how intelligent do you think you appear?


I'm not trying to impress anyone, but since you asked, I believe we all appear as we are, don't you?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I want to see it as well........can it be rented or just for sale?
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> ...


Far as I know you could have seen in the theaters and now must purchase. $4.95 on links I've received.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love the new picture,thanks Cherf


Thank you. I took the photo yesterday after raking pine needles for hours again for the 2nd time. I looked for beauty after that workout!  Hopefully lost a few pounds too...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Karen, you crack me up
> ...


just let it gast good at that


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Catholics call it Pergatory. Not Limbo (just like heaven but you can't see God)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Love the new picture,thanks Cherf
> ...


Feel for you rain the last couple of days and all the leaves are down raking time of the year.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf, thanks for showing your lovely front door. Your talent really shows with your home and you make crafts too! Wow!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Karen, you crack me up
> ...


When all is said and done it will still be a twp gast.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

knovice knitter your input is so valuable as one who has lived and experienced rather than just repeats what they read or heard. I have fourtunately not walked in your shoes but have questioned the Republican Party's position to leave everything up to the states to decide and to administer. That means it will depend on which "state" how the law will apply. We are citizens of the United States of America, not Wisconsin, not Iowa and not Indiana nor any other state. It should not make a difference where you live. Again, I have not read one of our overseas friends complain about their universal healthcare. Many of us DO CARE and want you to have the best health care you need and living in Wisconsin should have nothing to do with it.


knovice knitter said:


> Thank all of you so much for your concern and wow Yarn Lady, even offering to help. That is so kind. Really, I am hanging in there. I pet sit and babysit for a little cash once in a while and live frugally, but happily. I am touched by the support you've all given me. I don't know why a mother and child do not have to pay something for Badger Care, but I think this child should have every opportunity to get the health care needed. I have no beef there at all. I say that $350/mo is a bargain because every time this comes up in conversation (with my brother in particular) I am met with "Oh, that's nothing! You should see what we are paying!" The difference is that money is coming in to pay it and premiums are often part of a work benefit. My premiums are coming out of my savings every month with nothing to replace it. I believe that the rate hikes are because our Governor, Mr. Scott Walker, is trying to dismantle the program. I am certain, when the rates escalated, many just dropped out. They are not accepting any new recipients, so eventually, after a few more hikes, there will be no recipients and no more Badger Care. He will run under the guise that he has saved "X" number of millions for the state. In the meantime, many will be uninsured again. Mr. Romney says that he will balance the Federal Budget by having the states take care of their own. Living here in Wisconsin, I fear what our Governor will do to take care of his own. When I speak out on this forum sometimes, it is not out of anger, but of fear. It is only my theory (no need to summon the fact finders); I speak from my personal experience only. Bless you for caring. It feels like America again.
> 
> 
> cspaen34 said:
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Ladies, will you all go back and read your recent posts. Just how intelligent do you think you appear? The world and our country face many problems and you have degenerated (deteriorated, sunken, to loose higher qualities) to this??


Right back atcha!!!!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I must share this, because I am so upset over what is happening on my 'wreath' thread.This is what I wrote:

Ingried you have disrupted every thread you participate on by self grandeous or cruel comments.

This in not about you, it is about our fallen heroes. No one cares about what you do on this thread. We only care about the heroes that have given everything to keep us safe and free without any regards to how it did affect them.

I beg that you restrain from self serving comments and show the respect for our heroes and their families by your silence.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Karen, you crack me up
> ...


Cherf
I wrote that "I WILL be a speck of dust" and where I don't care.
Get something straight at least sometime. Holy smoke am I
getting you that rattled?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies, will you all go back and read your recent posts. Just how intelligent do you think you appear? The world and our country face many problems and you have degenerated (deteriorated, sunken, to loose higher qualities) to this??
> ...


Have to agree been doing o.k. myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I must share this, because I am so upset over what is happening on my 'wreath' thread.This is what I wrote:
> 
> Ingried you have disrupted every thread you participate on by self grandeous or cruel comments.
> 
> ...


Do you really think that is going to happen. Well there is always that speck of dust thing.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Country Bumpkins
I know what you are saying and I am glad that you are happy
with your life and believe.
I have read the Bible(s) each and every page a number of times and know it well, do not buy into the interpretation of
preachers.
Much of what I read makes no sense and lead me to my own conclusions.

I wish you happiness in your Faith and good health and a long Life. You are a good Soul in my book.
Hugs.
Ingried


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> LOL.......my 'hate them' list, right now, consists of only a handful (maybe 5) of people.
> 
> Also, typical prog. response.......'let's just LIE to them, they'll be none the wiser'.......typical.


Snort. You are just like my husband. No side stepping straight to the point. Snort


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.......my 'hate them' list, right now, consists of only a handful (maybe 5) of people.
> ...


Country Bumpkins i just want to say you are God's special child today. I can hear the angels in heavens singing for you and your grace. God Bless you lady.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


But Ingried have you not interpretated for yourself the Words of God? I have listened to Pastors and Teachers but have also studied the Sword (Bible) for myself. I am a very indepent thinker and feel I am not deceived. I used to be naive but have gotten much wiser. I am happy in my faith in God my Father and Jesus my Brother. I would want you to have the same joy that is free for the asking Ingried. Thank for you compliment. It means alot to hear you say that. Hugs back.M


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> I wrote that "I WILL be a speck of dust" and where I don't care.
> Get something straight at least sometime. Holy smoke am I
> getting you that rattled?


How many times do I need to tell you to *never address me again.*

How feeble is your mind that you cannot understand six simple words; *Do not ever  address me again.*


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dearest Jane............you must be feeling better!!! -- 

I know that I, too, was once a lost soul, on the outside looking in and looking in with envy I might add........and to think "but for the Grace of God, there go I''.........I shudder at the thought, lol.......but now I am 'home', where I belong, with friends who not only 'understand' me, but who also don't try to twist my words to 'their approval'.

And now, for something that I find quite odd????:

Who will be 'bold enough' to tell me who wrote to Admin. complaining about my pictures that I posted? I find it odd because the person who complained actually 'agrees with this lifestyle', as I and many others do not and we do find it offensive..............yet there are some here who 'embrace this lifestyle', but they don't want to see pictures of those who embrace this lifestyle..............talk about pretending. I think you nailed it.



Janeway said:


> Queendomland ladies and our Queen, greetings! Some people on the "left" are now experts in the religious fields on many religions along with everything else. Not really!
> 
> SeattleS. I hope you find whatever you are looking for in your religion. Keep searching!
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


twp gast


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just to let you know I have filed a complaint and reported the issue she has caused on the "wreath" thread. If decency won't stop her, hopefully the administratio will


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


 Yarnie thank you. I am blessed by God . He is Awesome and has been so good to me. I just like to share Him as much as I can. I want everyone to know Him as I do. He is big enough for all of us.XO


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I must share this, because I am so upset over what is happening on my 'wreath' thread.This is what I wrote:
> 
> Ingried you have disrupted every thread you participate on by self grandeous or cruel comments.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for you LovetheLake. Ingried is an absolutely hateful human being in my assessment. She insists and attempts to destroy every good person on KP and only exists to antagonize everyone and self-promote. Please report her posts within your thread to Admin; we can only hope they will review same and admonish her.

Thank you for promoting such a worthy organization for our military heroes. I, too, will contribute. God Bless You!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


But always remember what our Lord said he has blinded some to the truth as they do not know the truth and the truth is not in them. Just stay the course lady, you have my upmost respect. God Bless you.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Catholics call it Pergatory. Not Limbo (just like heaven but you can't see God)


Thanks - looked it up and understand a little better what Catholics believe.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe there is a link for 'too much self promotion' that MUST be pressed on this person.........she just can't seem to get enough of herself. It's a shame that she's the only one who feels that way.

Instead of writing on someone else's thread, she ought to stay with topics that she knows more about, such as:

How the entire United States will explode should we get the Canadian Pipeline running through the US and the terrorists find out about it..............or maybe this topic:

How George Bush has had the 'world on fire for *centuries*

Please Ingried, tell us more. Enlighten us, oh wise one!

:shock: :shock: :shock:



lovethelake said:


> I must share this, because I am so upset over what is happening on my 'wreath' thread.This is what I wrote:
> 
> Ingried you have disrupted every thread you participate on by self grandeous or cruel comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I must share this, because I am so upset over what is happening on my 'wreath' thread.This is what I wrote:
> ...


You are so right Cherf, all she had to do was just say thank you and that was all. She was wrong in what she did and she knows it. It was only done to get you going. Thats all she is good for on here. Trying always to upset someone. She has no spirit of love or truth. Oh now I am fired up again. I am so tried of her dirty trick,s and the people who think she is so wonderful.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

The topic of your thread here is "Voter ID--Yay or Nay?

So now your intelligent conversation is to attack individual religious beliefs?? I guess it is time for another "Christian" thread!!

Voter ID? I think it is a way to prevent many of our citizens from voting using the excuse that a few number of abuses have made it necessary. Not having convenient voting hours for the citizen working by the clock and commuting a distance is also wrong in my opinion. Since I am over 65, I have the privilege of casting an absentee ballot for President Obama. I did not have to show an ID but did have to list the last 4 digits of my SS or the number on my drivers license, in addition to my personal information of name, address, and phone number. Should be that easy for all.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just to let you know I have filed a complaint and reported the issue she has caused on the "wreath" thread. If decency won't stop her, hopefully the administratio will


lovethelake
Sure wonder about your understanding of what others write.
What is the issue? Not that I ever worry. Just curious.

By the way the topic is "WREATHS for ARLINGTON CEMETERY"
is it not? You side stepped to mention others and I responded.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know, I know............she's confused. Can you please define *address*?

It is now the time where I spend quality time with my family, but dont' worry, I won't post any pictures.



Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The issue is so simple it is you.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I voted early. We only have to state our name and address. Nothing else.
I don't think requiring some form if ID is wrong. As stated many times one has to show ID's for a lot of things. 

I could see where a group could organize a project that would help people get photo ID's. our schools require students and staff wear photo IDs.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> The topic of your thread here is "Voter ID--Yay or Nay?
> 
> So now your intelligent conversation is to attack individual religious beliefs?? I guess it is time for another "Christian" thread!!


I would encourage you to start your own thread on the topic of your choosing if you do not like what is being discussed in this thread. Anyone is free to begin her own topic no matter her intellect. No one is 'attacking' religious beliefs, ideas are being discussed and debated. You are free to participate elsewhere if not to your liking here.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

She posted again, and I reported her. The thread was made to honor, not be honored


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> The topic of your thread here is "Voter ID--Yay or Nay?
> 
> So now your intelligent conversation is to attack individual religious beliefs?? I guess it is time for another "Christian" thread!!
> 
> Voter ID? I think it is a way to prevent many of our citizens from voting using the excuse that a few number of abuses have made it necessary. Not having convenient voting hours for the citizen working by the clock and commuting a distance is also wrong in my opinion. Since I am over 65, I have the privilege of casting an absentee ballot for President Obama. I did not have to show an ID but did have to list the last 4 digits of my SS or the number on my drivers license, in addition to my personal information of name, address, and phone number. Should be that easy for all.


cspaen34
Voting should be the easiest thing we ever do and we all should do so. It is important, each vote does count.
Have lived in several other developed Countries and voting there
is an honour for the Citizens. It takes place Sundays so to
make it easy for People to go and not disrupt the workplace.
And it might surprise many that voting usually takes place in 
Taverns. That is because they are so easy to get to for all people. Make it easy and they will come.
No alcohol being served during voting hours however.

Those observing from afar are shaking their heads about the
manipulations going on by the Republicans to keep people from voting here.

Changes are in order as to voting rules so that NO party ever can play with our rights as the Republicans are doing now.


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

***"By not believing in God you have chosen hell. I wish you would study a little deeper. It would be sad to me that if you died you would go to hell. Just because you don't believe in Heaven Or Hell doesn't make it true. "***

This reminds me of how my children were terrorized by two "charitable organizations" that offered to help me.

I am proud of how I run my life.. and I am much kinder and moral and tolerant of good people with a variety of beliefs than those believers that offered to "help" me and my children.

Just because you believe doesn't make it true either. My grandfather believed til the day he died that man did not walk on the moon... his truth was that it was filmed in Russia... lol


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> It is now the time where I spend quality time with my family, but dont' worry, I won't post any pictures.


I'm sorry I missed the one you posted. Enjoy your family time.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

And the subject which is to be debated and discussed, judging by the title of this tread, is????---



Cherf said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > The topic of your thread here is "Voter ID--Yay or Nay?
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Cali said:


> Just because you believe doesn't make it true either. My grandfather believed til the day he died that man did not walk on the moon... his truth was that it was filmed in Russia... lol


I have Faith, I do not need everything scientifically proven to me to believe it is so. How one can live without Faith is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> She posted again, and I reported her. The thread was made to honor, not be honored


lovethelake
And I am posting once more.
We (others and I) do honour always and even without being asked.
Are you feeling guilty perhaps that you may not have done your fair share until now and I pointed out what can be done and is being done?

Keep reporting me and I keep insisting on my freedom of speech. I have said nothing unkind. It is you who has the need to disturb.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Just to let you know I have filed a complaint and reported the issue she has caused on the "wreath" thread. If decency won't stop her, hopefully the administratio will
> ...


If you had taken the time to go to the web link, you would have had a fuller understanding. But you had a self seving knee jerk reaction. No one cares about what you do. Stop being a troll. Because I do not believe that you have any intention of donating. Your only intention is to try to have others think you are as important as your delusional thoughts believe you are.

Show some class, keep quiet and respect our veterans. If you continue to stalk and harrass me, I will report you again and again and again


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> And the subject which is to be debated and discussed, judging by the title of this tread, is????---


Carlene, Had you joined the conversation begun over 400 posts prior, you would follow where this thread has lead. Again, feel free to begin your own thread on the topic you'd like to discuss.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


theyarnlady
Post my dirty tricks, please. Would love to see them.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Topics are listed for a reason, using indicating the subject matter to be discussed. Title does not read "Voter ID -- Yay or Nay? #4 AND MISC. "

Nor, do I see a qualifier that states, "You may read all postings on this thread; BUT, Do not join in if you haven't participated in prior posts."

Did Admin give you the OK on that?



Cherf said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > And the subject which is to be debated and discussed, judging by the title of this tread, is????---
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I am the least important person on this earth and am not looking for any special place in Heaven. Earth will be my
place of rest or unrest and that is where I came from and
want to go to again.

It is those who suffer and particularly those who suffer for me and even give their lives for me and others who are important.
Let us see to it by our vote that seldom do others have to fight for us and that is not just this elections, it is all of them always.

I will vote for President Obama because I KNOW that he will do everything in his power to keep us out of an other War.
He will use Diplomacy which of course is a much harder task then giving orders to others to fight, give their limbs and often their lives. 
May Peace be with ALL OF MANKIND.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good grief, they are coming out of the walls today.

Note to self, need roach spray and rat poison


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

> theyarnlady
> Post my dirty tricks, please. Would love to see them.


Ingreed, look at any post you have made and you can read them yourself. No need to ask anyone else to do the work for you. Do it yourself.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Thumper, just report her for stalking or self promotion. Hopefully if there are enough complaints it will stop


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Topics are listed for a reason, using indicating the subject matter to be discussed. Title does not read "Voter ID -- Yay or Nay? #4 AND MISC. "
> 
> Nor, do I see a qualifier that states, "You may read all postings on this thread; BUT, Do not join in if you haven't participated in prior posts."
> 
> Did Admin give you the OK on that?


Carlene, What is your purpose of repeated postings? You must know conversations are on-going and follow no rules that you may wish to enforce upon us. If you don't like the conversation, go elsewhere.

How are you adding to the conversation by asking repeatedly why we are conversing with each other as we wish. I do not understand why you wish to control other's posts. Admin allows Freedom of Speech for all. That is a good thing in my book.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> > theyarnlady
> > Post my dirty tricks, please. Would love to see them.
> 
> 
> Ingreed, look at any post you have made and you can read them yourself. No need to ask anyone else to do the work for you. Do it yourself.


thumper5316

Why the constant jumping in by others when I for example address theyarnlady. I would love for HER to respond to me.
I am still waiting for her to explain her Math. to me.
Like people walking 45 miles EACH way each day and work a full day. That walking would take 30 hours and last I checked the day still has only 24.
And then the other post with strange numbers.
Still waiting.
If you speak for her, you may explain her Arithmetic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I read and comment on many threads and will continue to do so.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

OH my the dictionary is wrong, or was it ever written?

wating..................isn't it waiting?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good grief, they are coming out of the walls today.
> 
> Note to self, need roach spray and rat poison


I like a banana in the mouth; shuts them up every time.

Hail the Banana Heads!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> OH my the dictionary is wrong, or was it ever written?
> 
> wating..................isn't it waiting?


I'm still waiting for her to use _The Little Brown HandBook_ so she'll learn correct grammar and punctuation so I can read a properly constructed sentence.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good grief, they are coming out of the walls today.
> 
> Note to self, need roach spray and rat poison


Glad you are my queen
HAIL!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very well put, cspaen.



cspaen34 said:


> Yarnlady, do not paint everyone with a common brush. Not ALL Republicans I know agree with your positions nor are they "meanies." We actually can have spirited, friendly and intelligent conversations without insulting each other.
> 
> Our world has become very complex and much smaller. Many of us do not think yesterdays solutions are the answer to what we are facing today. Brush that over and call all who think that way as "ultra liberal" would be a mistake. Progressive maybe; however, many Democrats (and there are Republicans also) who do not see that as a negative attribute.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

cspaen34 said:


> Topics are listed for a reason, using indicating the subject matter to be discussed. Title does not read "Voter ID -- Yay or Nay? #4 AND MISC. "
> 
> Nor, do I see a qualifier that states, "You may read all postings on this thread; BUT, Do not join in if you haven't participated in prior posts."
> 
> ...


The original poster, Karen, tried to get admin to stop the thread because we were going all over the place. She finally said carry on (my paraphrase) and let things "evolve". Here we are today, hundreds of posts and 3 add-ons later.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > Topics are listed for a reason, using indicating the subject matter to be discussed. Title does not read "Voter ID -- Yay or Nay? #4 AND MISC. "
> ...


Cherf, you are in the open forum and you have no right telling Carlene or anyone else where they can post. I can't even describe your behavior except to say it is very bad. Northwoods Gal has started a couple new threads you might enjoy Carlene.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> The topic of your thread here is "Voter ID--Yay or Nay?
> 
> So now your intelligent conversation is to attack individual religious beliefs?? I guess it is time for another "Christian" thread!!
> 
> Voter ID? I think it is a way to prevent many of our citizens from voting using the excuse that a few number of abuses have made it necessary. Not having convenient voting hours for the citizen working by the clock and commuting a distance is also wrong in my opinion. Since I am over 65, I have the privilege of casting an absentee ballot for President Obama. I did not have to show an ID but did have to list the last 4 digits of my SS or the number on my drivers license, in addition to my personal information of name, address, and phone number. Should be that easy for all.


Cspaen, 
It was insinuated that anyone who would vote for Romney was not a good Christian. That's how it started. Those religious remarks were started by the progs. I for one am a good Christian and resent those remarks. My Christianity was being blasted personally. So, should I just sit back and let them? Not me dear.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > Topics are listed for a reason, using indicating the subject matter to be discussed. Title does not read "Voter ID -- Yay or Nay? #4 AND MISC. "
> ...


No evolution here, Carlene. They impress themselves by the volumes of pages they can fill up. No quality just lots of repetition.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> thumper5316 said:
> 
> 
> > > theyarnlady
> ...


Well, unless my comprehension skills have taken a nosedive over the last day or so, the post to which I responded asked about dirty tricks. I saw no mention of math.

Irregardless of who you addressed your comment to you can still look up your own posts. No need to ask others to do your work for you.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> OH my the dictionary is wrong, or was it ever written?
> 
> wating..................isn't it waiting?


Cherf
Are you trying to entice me to correct your mistakes?
Be glad to oblige. 
Won't be a pretty picture.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > thumper5316 said:
> ...


thumper5316
The Math. came from theyarnlady - I thought I made that clear.
Two of her postings were very strange. Some Math. my teachers never taught me and oviously should not have.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> OH my the dictionary is wrong, or was it ever written?
> 
> wating..................isn't it waiting?


Purgatory. P-u-r-g-a-t-o-r-y


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds like a threat to me

Cherf
Are you trying to entice me to correct your mistakes?
Be glad to oblige. 
Won't be a pretty picture.[/quote]


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Updated, my reply, basically I deleted it

I must apologize for thinking you could be mean Thumper. My only excuse is that I am so tired of SWSNBM's cruel attacks on all of us.

Again I apologize

New shoes for you


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > OH my the dictionary is wrong, or was it ever written?
> ...


LOL!! Ingreed, you have numerous mistakes in your posts as well. Matthew 7:3-5


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thumper leave Yarnie alone. Her epilepsy causes some difficulties that we all accept as her being her. Sometimes she spells things wrong, flips number or letters, but that is why we love her. She cracks us up, and her heart is always bigger than any of ours
> 
> Show some class and stop badgering her


I was defending Yarnie from you-know-who.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

The Dems are trying to 'get their ducks in a row' so that when Obama looses, they can cry FRAUD (which they're gonna do anyway with or without the Voter ID issue) and then waste even more of the taxpayers money by having many many recounts.........I seem to remember a similar situation among the Democrats in Florida a few years back??



sjrNC said:


> I voted early. We only have to state our name and address. Nothing else.
> I don't think requiring some form if ID is wrong. As stated many times one has to show ID's for a lot of things.
> 
> I could see where a group could organize a project that would help people get photo ID's. our schools require students and staff wear photo IDs.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


thumper5316
Oh I know that I make mistakes and I was not the one to call others first on theirs. Like it or not, my spelling is very good.
Also am very good at present, past and future tense.
Check your Co-horts and start with them then go after me.
He/she who cast the first stone - it boomeranged.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Updated, my reply, basically I deleted it
> 
> I must apologize for thinking you could be mean Thumper. My only excuse is that I am so tired of SWSNBM's cruel attacks on all of us.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are right about that Karen.....I don't care how much the recounts cost or how long they take.



karen2835 said:


> The Dems are trying to 'get their ducks in a row' so that when Obama looses, they can cry FRAUD (which they're gonna do anyway with or without the Voter ID issue) and then waste even more of the taxpayers money by having many many recounts.........I seem to remember a similar situation among the Democrats in Florida a few years back??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am astonished at the postings.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

No obama wouldn't go to war.HE WON'T DO ANYTHING to keep the Americans safe. NO GUTS NO GLORY


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's my view: You have to believe in something, Heaven, Hell, God, no God, something out there..........something, you have to believe in something, otherwise you roam the world aimlessly without purpose.

Yes, there are certain people within certain religions that will use the 'scare tactic' to get you into a church pew, that is wrong in so many ways, but God will deal with them. If they are willing to help you, take their 'help' but you don't have to take their scare tactics. That would be cutting of your nose, to spite your face and who would suffer, the children.

There are also preachers who have seriously mismanaged God's money (money that is collected each week from the Congregation) and God will deal with them as well.

This is why I do not sit in a pew on Sunday morning, yet I learn and grow from my own understanding as God as pointed out to us in His Word (The Bible).

So far as money goes, the Bible tells us that we are to give a 10% tithe on our wealth, back then, I'm sure he was referring to 'goods' and not necessarily 'money' so don't quote me on that one.......but.......for our family, we do indeed give our 10% (my feeling is this, everything that I have comes from God and he's only asking for 10% of it back........and believe me, we are happy to give. I remember the year before John and I got married and we got back a combined $8,000 income tax return, so you do the math and that's what our church received from us. We give not only because God commands us to do so, we give because we love to be able to be in the position to help others as well...........there will never be a pastor, preacher telling us what we are supposed to do with our money........the 'scare tactic' does not work with us, we're smarter than that!!!

I know that there are people who are going to believe differently than I do. Although I can accept the people, I do not accept other religions.........when God tells me that something is right, through his word, I am not going to 'pretend' that it is ok for someone else to do the opposite. That's just how I am. I try not to sugar coat anything, but if I do disagree, I always try to back it up with scripture, so at least the person can know what I'm talking about and they can do with it what they will.

So this goes out to everyone, believe as you will, walk as you will.........when Jesus Christ calls your name, you'll know it and no one else will be able to tell you anything different..........you will know in your heart.

God Bless.



Cali said:


> ***"By not believing in God you have chosen hell. I wish you would study a little deeper. It would be sad to me that if you died you would go to hell. Just because you don't believe in Heaven Or Hell doesn't make it true. "***
> 
> This reminds me of how my children were terrorized by two "charitable organizations" that offered to help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

OK. Has the USA experienced anything on a par with 9/11 since President Obama has been in office? No. I think anyone with a brain in their head would NOT say what you did. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Take it back or you have proved that you are not interested in truth, only predjudice.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



mariaps said:


> No obama wouldn't go to war.HE WON'T DO ANYTHING to keep the Americans safe. NO GUTS NO GLORY


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Thumper,
Ingried always pointed out others errors on this post. She did that while she was mispelling words, capitalizing in the wrong place and using incorrect sentance structure. She has a lovely way of pointing out everyone elses errors while praising herselfto the utmost. I can see that you have caught in to her.
Maria


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hold on a second...........that's now how it happened.

I did write to Admin. wayyy back in Season 1, this is the response I got:

NOTHING, NADA, ZIP...........no answer at all.

So this is where we are today.



soloweygirl said:


> cspaen34
> said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> OK. Has the USA experienced anything on a par with 9/11 since President Obama has been in office? No. I think anyone with a brain in their head would NOT say what you did.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Take it back???? What is this, third grade??
Believe what you want. You have freedom of speech as do I.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Thumper,
> Ingried always pointed out others errors on this post. She did that while she was mispelling words, capitalizing in the wrong place and using incorrect sentance structure. She has a lovely way of pointing out everyone elses errors while praising herselfto the utmost. I can see that you have caught in to her.
> Maria


Don't worry. It didn't take long for me to figure that out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Joey, do you know what the phrase 'kneejerk reaction' means? I understand that we obviously have different thought processes. If yours is the same as Romney, we will be involved in another unwinnable war in less than a year. Iran will not be the only nuclear threat to worry about. Kiss it good-bye babe.



joeysomma said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > No obama wouldn't go to war.HE WON'T DO ANYTHING to keep the Americans safe. NO GUTS NO GLORY
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> OK. Has the USA experienced anything on a par with 9/11 since President Obama has been in office? No. I think anyone with a brain in their head would NOT say what you did.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Brilliant analysis. He has been in office for less than four years. He has a hit list, and has assinated an American citizen. He has 4 dead from the embassy terrorism, not to forget the previous attack on the embassy a few months ago.

Bush in office less than a year, Sept. 11th terrorist attack affected all of us. But he acted, and we were safe for 7 more years under his watch.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Sounds like a threat to me
> 
> Cherf
> Are you trying to entice me to correct your mistakes?
> ...


[/quote]

lovethelake
Learn the difference between a threat and an offer.
PLEASE.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > No obama wouldn't go to war.HE WON'T DO ANYTHING to keep the Americans safe. NO GUTS NO GLORY
> ...


That is what I heard also, the progs know it too,but they chose to ignore it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just thought you would have the class to admit that you 'phrased your comments inelegantly.' Never mind. No class. No glory.



mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


lovethelake
..........and 4500 dead in Iraq plus others in Afghanistan due to G.W. Bush and all for OIL and because of countless lies.

You would do well not bringing up some things because the numbers always seem to go in our favour.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you have brown eyes?



lovethelake said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Now that is not being nice, is it?



lovethelake said:


> Good grief, they are coming out of the walls today.
> 
> Note to self, need roach spray and rat poison


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The only things Progressives are ignoring is ignorance.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I just thought you would have the class to admit that you 'phrased your comments inelegantly.' Never mind. No class. No glory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snoozi_suzi
I love that "inelegantly".

"No guts no glory" ? - mariaps you put your butt at the front and fight, do not send others.
It is always those who quickly retreat farthest back who want others to be up front and get harmed.
Look at Romnesia, go to the places where it is the safest and let others get killed and maimed in War. Real Patriot he is and his Sons.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I just thought you would have the class to admit that you 'phrased your comments inelegantly.' Never mind. No class. No glory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tell it like it is. get off your high horse and get down to the real world


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good grief, they are coming out of the walls today.
> 
> Note to self, need roach spray and rat poison


No I know what is happening there has to be a full moon tonight and as it is fall the nuts are dropping from the trees. Wow i am glad to know what is happening.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Do you have brown eyes?


Tsk, tsk. Not very nice.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Now that is not being nice, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the bugs in my kitchen. What are you talking about

Note to self, need fly paper


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought you liked Romney. Changed your mind?



mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought you would have the class to admit that you 'phrased your comments inelegantly.' Never mind. No class. No glory.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just looking for answers.



thumper5316 said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have brown eyes?
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought you would have the class to admit that you 'phrased your comments inelegantly.' Never mind. No class. No glory.
> ...


Ingried, refresh my memory==when was obama in the military? Oh yea==Bill Clinton, the draft dodger. Sad to say, the reason they are killed and maimed is to keep us safe and to prevent war in our streets. That includes you and your family too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Thumper leave Yarnie alone. Her epilepsy causes some difficulties that we all accept as her being her. Sometimes she spells things wrong, flips number or letters, but that is why we love her. She cracks us up, and her heart is always bigger than any of ours
> ...


Thank you Thumper , Don't bother she will start on you next the best thing to do is ignore her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Most inelegant.



mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> No obama wouldn't go to war.HE WON'T DO ANYTHING to keep the Americans safe. NO GUTS NO GLORY


Ah but you do know he will be busy with his vactions, his golf, his vactions his campaigning his tv appears, and he will just have to vaction again as it will just ware him out.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

I have lots of class. I'm a BH. Hail the Queen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> I have lots of class. I'm a BH. Hail the Queen.


You always have had your red Parada's < and long may ourQueen rein.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Only in your own mind.



mariaps said:


> I have lots of class. I'm a BH. Hail the Queen.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

please
Okay Romney is a not veteran, but neither is our president now. No, his sons didn't serve. This is the first time we have two people running who haven't served in the military. It will probably be a while before we have one that does. really is that now one of the qualifications on being president you have to have served in the military or have your children. Guess that might disqualify you if they don't. Did Bill Clinton serve in Vietnam! Maybe my memory is wrong, but I think not. 

If I am not mistaken although the Kennedy's(John, Robert and Teddy) served in the war, I don't think any of their children did. 

Any parent can only imagine what it is like to loose a child. It has to be a terrible pain. I really don't think any president wants to send people to war. 

My husband served in Vietnam, and those veterans were not treated with respect or anything when they returned home, they were spit among. What was that war all about. Keeping Communism from spreading. That was a sad war, and how many lives were lost or ruined for what!!

At least Iraq has a chance to be a country with out a dictator.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


But there is non so blind as those who can see. They have to be right or all their hopes and words will be wrong, and then they will fall like eggs and break.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > cspaen34 said:
> ...


What hilarity and show of confusion Conan is experiencing! Carlene is the only one trying to stop speech.  I've encouraged Carlene to start her only topic of conversation but she insists instead we become silent as she doesn't like our conversation.

Then again, Conan partners with her well as neither of them believes in Freedom of Speech and Conan continues to ask Admin to eliminate anyone who posts something she doesn't happen to agree with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Only in your own mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL I think you have a lot more Class then what I have seen on here today. In fact you have so much class you don't even have to answer what was posted to you. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Now that is not being nice, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lady what is it with you. You go on and on about this and that. What is it????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


But isn't it the American way that is the way she see it. Free speech for her but no you best behave or I will report you.Sounds like a little brat who if not given her way than she has to report you.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


mariaps
I wonder what you are referring to. This makes no sense whatsever if it is to respond to what I said.
Yikes.
I know a lot is being written here and it can get confusing but try to stick to what I said or ask for clarification if it boggles your mind.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> No evolution here, Carlene. They impress themselves by the volumes of pages they can fill up. No quality just lots of repetition.


Carlene, So you'll understand, ConanO'K is speaking about the Liberal and Progressive members of her now, two defunct, Progressive Managed Groups.

Read Snoozi-suzi's posts especially, lots of repetition and no substance. Real classy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> The only things Progressives are ignoring is ignorance.


Then why are you here. If we are so ingnorant, why even bother to come on here.

It's like a bunch of rats that gather around when they have nothing to feed on, they look for somthing else.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > OH my the dictionary is wrong, or was it ever written?
> ...


Can you read? Not my post!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Sounds like a threat to me
> 
> Cherf
> Are you trying to entice me to correct your mistakes?
> ...


She's an evil person who cannot read.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > No evolution here, Carlene. They impress themselves by the volumes of pages they can fill up. No quality just lots of repetition.
> ...


which I must say is more then she has, as evertime she has started something she gets tick off at another one and bounces them off.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Cherf
Put a railing at your front steps and get a hold of yourself.
You need something to steady you.

Carlene, Conan and snoozi_suzi your eloquent postings are getting on some nerves. Keep it up.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Only in your own mind.
> ...


Thanks Yarnie, and I won't.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> The Dems are trying to 'get their ducks in a row' so that when Obama looses, they can cry FRAUD (which they're gonna do anyway with or without the Voter ID issue) and then waste even more of the taxpayers money by having many many recounts.........I seem to remember a similar situation among the Democrats in Florida a few years back??
> 
> Yes, over chads .....


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Here's my view: You have to believe in something, Heaven, Hell, God, no God, something out there..........something, you have to believe in something, otherwise you roam the world aimlessly without purpose.


I am in agreement with your post!

Matthew 18:20
For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> cspaen34 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is not being nice, is it?
> ...


that did it I have to wipe my eyes, and stop laughing. My husband has one of those fly trap things you put sugar and vinger in it and it draws them right in. Might help you with what is going on here. How about some Off repellent??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh twp gast


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a threat to me
> ...


just gast :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Take it back???? What is this, third grade??
> Believe what you want. You have freedom of speech as do I.


Maria, Snoozi-suzi doesn't deserve an answer from you. Notice how she has to make sure her posts stand out? Another self-promoter of her beliefs, which, of course, are always and only the correct belief. Yawn ..... The Progs have posting envy since they don't do well conversing between themselves, so they group together and hang onto each other for support and attack with their hateful words and lies into an informative discussion.

So tiresome but a necessary evil since they cannot stand on their own so we must carry them.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No I know what is happening there has to be a full moon tonight and as it is fall the nuts are dropping from the trees. Wow i am glad to know what is happening.


 :XD:

Most are already cracked, empty shells even before they hit the ground.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The bottom line

Romney will win and be our next President, end of it.

If he isn't then it will be the end. 

Oh happy days when Jesus washed he washed my sins away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > No I know what is happening there has to be a full moon tonight and as it is fall the nuts are dropping from the trees. Wow i am glad to know what is happening.
> ...


Oh so true. Whats life with out a gathering of nuts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > The Dems are trying to 'get their ducks in a row' so that when Obama looses, they can cry FRAUD (which they're gonna do anyway with or without the Voter ID issue) and then waste even more of the taxpayers money by having many many recounts.........I seem to remember a similar situation among the Democrats in Florida a few years back??
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The bottom line
> 
> Romney will win and be our next President, end of it.
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
Boy is he busy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Stjuipfaek wimin


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > The only things Progressives are ignoring is ignorance.
> ...


 :XD: Love has some rat eliminator - need some too?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Take it back???? What is this, third grade??
> ...


Cherf, you should talk!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I see more of the Christians out here showing their faith and what it does for them. It makes them such nice people!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Put a railing at ....


I repeat: *Do not ever address me again.*


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Stjuipfaek wimin


Yeah==


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Back to voting and Voter ID -- I urge all who have followed this discussion, both actively and quietly, and believe as I do that President Obama is the man to fairly represent ALL the citizens of the United States and lead our Country safely in this precarious world for the coming four years, to please get to their polls and VOTE. If you have an ID question, call your Local Election Board now. Know your precinct and hours for voting. If you can vote early, do so. Everyone should exercise this privilege we have, but I am addressing this post especially to you. We do not need to insult, rant at or degrade any of those who disagree with voting FOR President Obama -- just do as President Obama has said many times: "Don't Boo, VOTE!"

Thanks, Carlene



theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, they are coming out of the walls today.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah it looks like the rats have gone back into their holes.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Cherf wrote: Maria, Snoozi-suzi doesn't deserve an answer from you. Notice how she has to make sure her posts stand out? Another self-promoter of her beliefs, which, of course, are always and only the correct belief. Yawn ..... The Progs have posting envy since they don't do well conversing between themselves, so they group together and hang onto each other for support and attack with their hateful words and lies into an informative discussion.
> 
> So tiresome but a necessary evil since they cannot stand on their own so we must carry them.
> 
> Alcameron wrote: Cherf, you should talk!


I just did. Shall I repeat? The Progs cannot stand on their own so we must carry them. :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I see more of the Christians out here showing their faith and what it does for them. It makes them such nice people!


And your point is? I so wish I could be like all of your nice gracious group.

Not!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Stjuipfaek wimin


Same to you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Back to voting and Voter ID -- I urge all who have followed this discussion, both actively and quietly, and believe as I do that President Obama is the man to fairly represent ALL the citizens of the United States and lead our Country safely in this precarious world for the coming four years, to please get to their polls and VOTE. If you have an ID question, call your Local Election Board now. Know your precinct and hours for voting. If you can vote early, do so. Everyone should exercise this privilege we have, but I am addressing this post especially to you. We do not need to insult, rant at or degrade any of those who disagree with voting FOR President Obama -- just do as President Obama has said many times: "Don't Boo, VOTE!"
> 
> Thanks, Carlene
> 
> ...


Lady why do you keep going on and on. We get it you want all to vote for Romney. WE get it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


I think I am going to have to stock up on it after what is going on .


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Worth Repeating. For prosperity, leadership, honor, truth, safety and the exceptionalism of America and the American Dream, May I introduce, the next President of the United States!!!! Be sure to vote for Mitt and a Better America!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Worth Repeating. For prosperity, leadership, honor, truth, safety and the exceptionalism of America and the American Dream, May I introduce, the next President of the United States!!!! Be sure to vote for Mitt!


Yeah best one yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I repeat Stjupifack wimin


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Worth Repeating. For prosperity, leadership, honor, truth, safety and the exceptionalism of America and the American Dream, May I introduce, the next President of the United States!!!! Be sure to vote for Mitt!


Cherf
And he says:" Just clarifying (reversing) what I said yesterday",
'I did not say that elegantly" (he meant he was stupid to get caught), 
"I mean what I said when I said it, whatever it was" = true Romnesia.
The Emperor of flip flops. Wonder if any of us live long enough to find out what he actualy was up to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


And around and around they go and where they stop no one knows


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarnie

I think they are caught in the tornado taking them off to Oz to see the Wizard.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

War, war, war.................why is it that NO ONE on the 'other side' ever mentions the fact that Obama and Obama alone took us into Libya during the Khadafi reign of terror during THEIR Civil War..........didn't have one thing to do with gas, oil, food, nothing!!

Why is that? Why has no one on this topic mentioned this little tid bit of information except for me???



snoozi_suzi said:


> Joey, do you know what the phrase 'kneejerk reaction' means? I understand that we obviously have different thought processes. If yours is the same as Romney, we will be involved in another unwinnable war in less than a year. Iran will not be the only nuclear threat to worry about. Kiss it good-bye babe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yarnie
> 
> I think they are caught in the tornado taking them off to Oz to see the Wizard.


lovethelake
We long ago grew up and function well in the real world.
Thought I mentioned that before.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Worth Repeating. For prosperity, leadership, honor, truth, safety and the exceptionalism of America and the American Dream, May I introduce, the next President of the United States!!!! Be sure to vote for Mitt and a Better America!


I will vote for Romney and Ryan


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> War, war, war.................why is it that NO ONE on the 'other side' ever mentions the fact that Obama and Obama alone took us into Libya during the Khadafi reign of terror during THEIR Civil War..........didn't have one thing to do with gas, oil, food, nothing!!
> 
> Why is that? Why has no one on this topic mentioned this little tid bit of information except for me???
> 
> ...


karen2835
Refresh your memory, it was your side who screamed that the President took too long to take action.
I know the memory does fail bit by bit as we get a little older.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> War, war, war.................why is it that NO ONE on the 'other side' ever mentions the fact that Obama and Obama alone took us into Libya during the Khadafi reign of terror during THEIR Civil War..........didn't have one thing to do with gas, oil, food, nothing!!
> 
> Why is that? Why has no one on this topic mentioned this little tid bit of information except for me???
> 
> ...


I am with you Karen, it's like they have blinders on and he has them beleive all he might say is the truth. They really think he will do all the things he promised, and then their are some who are just stupid they vote for him because everone else does.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Worth Repeating. For prosperity, leadership, honor, truth, safety and the exceptionalism of America and the American Dream, May I introduce, the next President of the United States!!!! Be sure to vote for Mitt and a Better America!
> ...


mariaps
Why not.
I vote for President Barack Obama and well experienced V.P. Biden, the proud father of a Soldier.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

And our next President is

President Mitt Romney


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

and again I repeat Stjupifack wimin


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

there was NO SIDE, it was 99% Obama, 1% UN, which allowed Obama to send our people into Libya...........sweetheart, don't talk about my memory loss, gosh this was only what 6 months ago???



Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > War, war, war.................why is it that NO ONE on the 'other side' ever mentions the fact that Obama and Obama alone took us into Libya during the Khadafi reign of terror during THEIR Civil War..........didn't have one thing to do with gas, oil, food, nothing!!
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all others 

Duwa'th fendithio Bendith Dumarnat

God Bless you


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > War, war, war.................why is it that NO ONE on the 'other side' ever mentions the fact that Obama and Obama alone took us into Libya during the Khadafi reign of terror during THEIR Civil War..........didn't have one thing to do with gas, oil, food, nothing!!
> ...


theyarnlady
We always do our homework and take lots of things into consideration but since after several years of campaigning we still do not know anything about Mr. Romney and what his plans for us are, we have no choice but to go for "sure" with President Obama.
Stumbling in the dark is much too dangerous. 
The only thing we do know about Mr. romney is that he would without hesitation start a War with Iran and turn our SS and Medicare over to the scoundrels of Wall Street who already have stolen much too much from many of my Fellow Americans.
Obama 2012.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Stjupifack wimin


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL, you can vote for him all you want.........just as here on KP.........your vote DOESN'T COUNT...........you *self-proclaimed* speck of dust, you have to be an American to vote in America........well, nevermind, I'll rephrase that, since that law could be changed any moment now with an Executive Order..............it's funny how that Executive Order Ink Pen works. It must only work on certain types of paper, since it never worked when a budget proposal crossed his desk..........lololol...........DUH.

Something else you might want to read up on......a little fable called The Boy Who Cried Wolf.....think about it.



Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And our next President is
> 
> President Mitt Romney


theyarnlady
You dont even know whom you are voting for, it is WILLARD
MITT ROMNEY. Sorry you have to learn that from an Obama Supporter.
I am voting for Barack Hussein Obama - it feels good to this time giving him my vote.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Your choice


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ingried, I liked what you had to say about adopting children outside the US. I understand there are babies outside the US who need good homes, that babies are still exposed in China, especially of they're girls. There are heart-wrenching conditions in other countries that orphan children. I am not lacking in compassion for those children. However, we aren't taking care of all the children in this country who don't have homes. We don't have any business buying babies from other countries.

I understand the desire to hold a new, little baby who is going to be a part of you and your family. I understand the yearnings women who can't have children have because I'm one of them. So what? It's one of those things you just have to accept and move on.

For all you patriots who want to buy American-made prodects, I suggest you also focus your compassion and charity right here in the US and adopt US children.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Twp


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Karen2835, you wouldn't know what "offensive" is if it jumped out and bit you on the nose.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good old Lunch Bucket Joe, a man that makes his teachers proud....3 letter word answer JOBS

But never fear, I have my new chain cutter in the garage, just in case I need it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovethelake, that's "Purgatory" and it is all about God's love for us.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Yes, that brings a question to mind. There are five Romney boys, have any of them served in the Military??

More reasons for supporting President Obama in my view is the urgent need for equal pay for women, affordable healthcare for all, renewable energy, improved educational opportunities (college and community college career training programs) for every child. Several earlier postings from fellow KP'rs highlighted why I feel these are important for our Country.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cspaen34, if you did read the over 400 posts made on this thread, you'd find it jumps all over the place.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Ingried, I liked what you had to say about adopting children outside the US. I understand there are babies outside the US who need good homes. that babies are still exposed in China, especially of they're girls. There are heart-wrenching conditions in other countries that orphan children. I am not lacking in compassion for those children. However, we aren't takimg care of all the children in this country who don't have homes. We don't have any business buying babies from other countries.
> 
> I understand the desire to hold a new, little baby who is going to be a part of you and your family. I understand the yearnings women who can't have children have because I'm one of them. So what? It's one of those things you just have to accept and move on.
> 
> For all you patriots who want to buy American-made prodects, I suggest you also focus your compassion and charity right here in the US and adopt US children.


Seattle Soul.
We every week have children on TV begging to be adopted.
Heart breaking. Do they not count? Is it because they no longer look cuddly and cute that they cannot find a home?

We have had many Foster children over the years, never for any pay. They came to us under various circumstances. Here was Mom again bringing home another Brother or Sister.
None of these children were little; they were in their teens
with baggage often inflicted on them by their parents.
Even at the thought of possibly losing my job I took home a Boss's daughter. He kicked her out, I took her in. She was the oldest of 11 (eleven). Long tragic story.
All went well.
We had many challenges but everything worked out very well.
Rules were written and it was expected that they were obeyed.
All our children turned out well and all of them are still part of our family. They live all over the country now and the phone is a beautiful instrument to keep up with each other. Tomorrow is one of the Girl's Birthday, she lives in a colder climate and is always gracious to write beautiful thank yous for the things I knit for her. In fact all of our kids do that.

I am familiar with the horrendous conditions in some foreign Orphanages. They are awful. I can report however that the people who take care of the children could not be any kinder.
They love those children and their hearts ache when one leaves
even though they get a home but there is alwasy some uncertainty. Remember the boy who was returned to Russia?
Rejection of such children by adoptive Parents are rare but they exist. 
Let us be honest, some people should never be parents.

Let us take care of all who are in need here first and then go
abroad
If we could get Sex education and Birth control to females everywhere, we would make great strides in preventing unwanted pregnancies.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good old Lunch Bucket Joe, a man that makes his teachers proud....3 letter word answer JOBS
> 
> But never fear, I have my new chain cutter in the garage, just in case I need it.


lovethalke
Want us to point to your little missteps?
Love the Vice President.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have tried SexEd in schools, and the number of teen pregnacies has gone up.
> 
> If you have adopted an American child, there is always a one in a million chance that the real mother has not told the truth about who the real father is. Then the real father turns up and takes the child. The courts are in the favor of the father and do not do what is the best interest of the child.
> 
> I DO know what happens in the courts when children are in the foster care system. The best interest of the child comes second to the "rights" of the parents.


Joeysomma
You must have had terrible Sex Educators teaching Sex.
The high School were I taught has had great success and so have others.
Or was it abstinence that was taught in yours? That rarely works.

The percentage of Fathers getting into the picture when adoption is on the table with unmarried, is rare. Very rare.

Adopting Foster children is still very much in shambles. The courts are overwhelmed with the load of cases and so is the load for case workers. There are too few.
However the cases I cited are children free for adoption and no takers. They are lovely children begging for a home and many are in the same situation.
May I state again, there are plenty of American children available for adoption without long waits. Babies they are not but wonderful youngsters who will be thankful to anyone who will give them a home and a little love. They do not ask for much ever.
How much I wish we still could take in some youngsters.
Husband's health prohibits that. So we keep busy with taking care of any needs our "old" Kids may have.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is not so easy to adopt in the US. My sil tried to adopt a child 14 years ago. After she was turned down for 2 years she got a 2 year old girl from Russia. Elana is 16 now. There is too much red tape involved in adoption here. Sad. It was crazy having to go to Russia to get a child.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > I see more of the Christians out here showing their faith and what it does for them. It makes them such nice people!
> ...


My point is that people who quote the Bible and say they are followers of Christ in one post and then proceed to call people names and talk trash in the next post are hypocrites and not real Christians.
That's my point!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Lovethelake, that's "Purgatory" and it is all about God's love for us.


Seattle--I tried to spell it out for her in an earlier post.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OH, nice 'ladies.'



Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:
 

> It is not so easy to adopt in the US. My sil tried to adopt a child 14 years ago. After she was turned down for 2 years she got a 2 year old girl from Russia. Elana is 16 now. There is too much red tape involved in adoption here. Sad. It was crazy having to go to Russia to get a child.


Country Bumpkins
It should never be easy to adopt any child and other countries have learned that they need to be much more careful in allowing it and are putting many more restrictions on their children being adopted to foreign parents. Some countries now forbid adoptions to foreigners altogether. 
I am all in favour of red tape. Children are not a commodity to be sold and bought, they are living human beings deserving of all
protection possible before handed over to strangers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf, you are a big bully and I will address you when I please.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> OH, nice 'ladies.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snoozi_suzi
These are the folks who want to complain about others who NEVER said anything this despicable.

lovethelake 
Nice = Rats and Rat Poison. 
Now that is a decent description of others, isn't it. Sure.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder cspaen34. Our votes have been mailed. I agree that everything else is sound and fury signifying nothing. Voting is the important thing.



cspaen34 said:


> Back to voting and Voter ID -- I urge all who have followed this discussion, both actively and quietly, and believe as I do that President Obama is the man to fairly represent ALL the citizens of the United States and lead our Country safely in this precarious world for the coming four years, to please get to their polls and VOTE. If you have an ID question, call your Local Election Board now. Know your precinct and hours for voting. If you can vote early, do so. Everyone should exercise this privilege we have, but I am addressing this post especially to you. We do not need to insult, rant at or degrade any of those who disagree with voting FOR President Obama -- just do as President Obama has said many times: "Don't Boo, VOTE!"
> 
> Thanks, Carlene
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How about being quiet and voting? Maybe you'll forget....



Cherf said:


> Worth Repeating. For prosperity, leadership, honor, truth, safety and the exceptionalism of America and the American Dream, May I introduce, the next President of the United States!!!! Be sure to vote for Mitt and a Better America!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


alcameron
My observation has been that those who always have a need to say that they are Christians, have something to prove.
Their behavior does not reflect Christianity so they need to
try in some other way to make others believe that they are.
But we know well, that saying so, does not make it so.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ingried, Maybe you should try the stupfact wimmen thing. They don't seem to speak English on their planet. They also repeat it ..... alot. You don't think it's a stupid code for their bad words, do you? I guess they think the ADMIN won't get it, huh?



Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnie
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
To start, JOBS has four letters. You're wrong about other things too. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Glad you noticed my design to have new postings stand out.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



lovethelake said:


> Good old Lunch Bucket Joe, a man that makes his teachers proud....3 letter word answer JOBS
> 
> But never fear, I have my new chain cutter in the garage, just in case I need it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Ingried, Maybe you should try the stupfact wimmen thing. They don't seem to speak English on their planet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snoozi_suzi
Now is becomes clear why so often things makes little or no sense. They are getting their World and languages all mixed up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Truer words were never spoken.



alcameron said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> To start, JOBS has four letters. You're wrong about other things too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovethelake
What is that chain cutter threat? 
Rat Poison.
Chain Cutter.
Whom are we dealing with here?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just sayin'...I wish that when two of our ladies (or gents) are having a war of words, they would take it to private messages. It is depressing to start reading an interesting thread and see it deteriorate into a cat spat. Yes, I will simply stop reading it. That is what you were about to suggest, isn't it? Y'all have a lovely evening, now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I will continue to read and write on these posts because I refuse to permit this filth to go unanswered. They seem to think that if they yell loud enough and often enough, they've proven they are right.

Well, they're a bunch of bullies and I stand up to bullies. Others do too.



Ingried said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > OH, nice 'ladies.'
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So sorry, mzmom1. I'm sure I would enjoy our discussion, regarless of our positions.



mzmom1 said:


> Just sayin'...I wish that when two of our ladies (or gents) are having a war of words, they would take it to private messages. It is depressing to start reading an interesting thread and see it deteriorate into a cat spat. Yes, I will simply stop reading it. That is what you were about to suggest, isn't it? Y'all have a lovely evening, now.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Alcameron, there do seem to be some people here who put their Chrstianity on the shelf and ignore it because they don't want to think about it when they're insulting other people's remarks here.

A few pages ago someone said something about how we're all adult and we ought to act like adults. A person's morals, faith and manners go right out the door here. This is completely unnecessary. We can agree to disagree. We can say what we want to in ways that attract people to what we say instead of repelling them.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Alcameron, there do seem to be some people here who put their Chrstianity on the shelf and ignore it because they don't want to think about it when they're insulting other people's remarks here.
> 
> A few pages ago someone said something about how we're all adult and we ought to act like adults. A person's morals, faith and manners go right out the door here. This is completely unnecessary. We can agree to disagree. We can say what we want to in ways that attract people to what we say instead of repelling them.


You are so-o-o Right!! I think that is why some of us "nuts have fallen from the trees'' or some of the other insulting remarks made this evening. After awhile one decides not to just keep ignoring it and go somewhere else as I have been invited to do. It comes to the point you try to avoid the rat poision and other snipes offered and stand up for what you believe and try to discuss the issues of voting and voter ID, problems and solutions etc.

I've stated several times before that it does not seem to be very "Christian." How they react and what they say showcases the authors of trashing for what they really are and it does reflect on the Romney campaign they support.

Being able to agree to disagree would be refreshing. Respect would be nice too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > It is not so easy to adopt in the US. My sil tried to adopt a child 14 years ago. After she was turned down for 2 years she got a 2 year old girl from Russia. Elana is 16 now. There is too much red tape involved in adoption here. Sad. It was crazy having to go to Russia to get a child.
> ...


The red tape was in US not in Russia. My brother inlaw is a High School Superintendent and my sil a nurse. There was no reason for them not to be able to adopt. I agree with you on being bought and sold but how else would a foster child have a family? I don't think a child should be handed over to any old person.There are alot of creeps out there.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


"Love disappears?" Of course not, but it is understandable that couples would prefer an infant for many reasons.

I do not agree with your characterization of foreign adoptions as 'buying babies,' any more than home-country adoptions are cases of 'buying babies.' In both instances, there are applications and fees involved. The net result is the same: a child without a home and family is given the opportunity to have both with a couple desiring to be parents.

To me "buying babies" has a sinister connotation: Kidnapped babies being "sold"? Having a child for the purpose of selling? Yes, that is disgusting!

My point was that adoptions could provide homes for babies---babies whose lives have not been cut short by abortion. I agree with Seattle Soul about life beginning at conception, and I was affirming that adoption could be a life-saving choice.

Your comments connecting this subject to organ donation are odd. You seem to be implying that I approve of a buying babies and therefore I should explain or justify rules and rationale for over-seas organ donations. Again, I do not equate legal adoptions with "buying babies." I have no knowledge of the laws pertaining to international organ donations or transplants.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Could you post some pictures of your crafts please? I will in a few days try to learn how to take pictures with the IPad.
> ...


Cute things. You have been busy. We used to be in craft shows. We did folk art and furniture. Alot of fun and work. Country Bumpkins is my business name. Retired business name. Hope you sell it all.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> rk!


Cute things. You have been busy. We used to be in craft shows. We did folk art and furniture. Alot of fun and work. Country Bumpkins is my business name. Retired business name. Hope you sell it all.[/quote]

Thank you CB. Mostly everything but the floral dress has been sold. I've been a self-employed entrepreneur for about 16 years now; I've been blessed.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, I like numbers. I decided for every negative comment or derogatory post by a Prog, I'd donate to Romney a cumulative amount. Thanks to the Progs, Romney will receive a very substantial donation again. 

God Bless America and Romney, too, on his bid to the White House.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Well, I like numbers. I decided for every negative comment or derogatory post by a Prog, I'd donate to Romney a cumulative amount. Thanks to the Progs, Romney will receive a very substantial donation again.
> 
> God Bless America and Romney, too, on his bid to the White House.


Cherf
S u r e. I got a bridge to sell too.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> what crawled up your butt and died..........I was not attacking you in any way........you don't need to come off so hostile.........nothing I said was offensive. I only wanted to know 'why' thought thought that way............now go and take your anger where it really belongs.........you don't need to yell at me...........your walk with God is 'your' walk, I only asked a question, but you don't need to answer me now, as I no longer care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can communicate your point without being vulgar, Karen. Just because we think something, does not mean it is appropriate to say it or write it...IMHO.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I, personally, didn't equate buying babies from foreign countries with over-seas orgain donation. You copied several peoples' posts when you wrote what I'm responding to now. I believe that until as many children in this country have secure homes we shouldn't be adopting babies from other countries. There are gut-wrenching circumstances foreign children endure, but we have "unwanted children" here who need our help.

Babies are indeed bought overseas by American couples who insist on adopting babies. "Esposes" about this have littered television for years. If we ever get to the point where a very small number of US babies even exist, then we can look outside the US. When a very small number of children are in foster care, then we can look outside the US.

We need to deal with many social issues in this country. Buying babies overseas may not be the biggest problem we have but it's still a problem worth fixing. 

If a woman can't have a child or adopt one she needs to accept that and move on. If she's married, she and her husband need to accept their situation. If they can adopt a child here that would be great. If they are so attached to adopting a baby instead of one of the many children in this country who need homes, they need to spend some time with a psycho-therapist until they can accept their situation and move on. If they are so selfish as to only want a baby, too bad. 

Life isn't fair. We don't always get what we want. In our present materialistic society, people are used to instant gratification. So what? They aren't always going to get it.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Good old Lunch Bucket Joe, a man that makes his teachers proud....3 letter word answer JOBS
> ...


Ingried,

Is lovethelake running for office? No? The scrutiny and commentary reserved for candidates does not apply in this case.
I have heard that Biden is a nice guy 'personally' and I have no reason to doubt that's true. Nevertheless, that alone does not qualify him to receive my vote.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,

Surely you should be able to follow this conversation. Maybe I can help.

1. You made sarcastic remarks about Mr. Romney, disparaging his patriotism because he did not serve in the military.

2. Mariaps asked you when Obama had served in the military.

3. You reply in a state of apparent confusion, suggesting she should stick to what you said or ask for clarification if this has boggled her mind.

It is simple. If you are questioning Romney's patriotism because he was not in the military, then you must question Obama's patriotism on the same grounds. You can't have a double standard.

(Clinton was thrown in to reinforce the point being made.)

Mind-boggling, is it not?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > War, war, war.................why is it that NO ONE on the 'other side' ever mentions the fact that Obama and Obama alone took us into Libya during the Khadafi reign of terror during THEIR Civil War..........didn't have one thing to do with gas, oil, food, nothing!!
> ...


Ingried,

There are lots of opinions about Obama, but Karen is essentially right. Yes, some complained Obama took too long to take action, mostly because while he hesitated Libyans were being killed by their own government! There is some disagreement about what "action" he should have taken. Conservatives do not want war, but we know sometimes we have to fight for peace.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> And the subject which is to be debated and discussed, judging by the title of this tread, is????---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Is that why Carlene, Conan (AKA) LillyO'K, Ingried and Snoozi_suzi are on this site just to get on the nerves of Republicans? Shame on you!

Conan, I understand that you are still reporting people trying to get them removed from KP. Well I reported you for trying to have me removed from KP because I am an American Born Apache Indian. Talk about Racism, you started a site slamming me then Admin. took it off at my request because you violated my "civil rights."

Snoozi_Suzi, you PM'd me that you needed a friend, well I have considered you a friend, but cannot understand why you keep writing such hateful words to Cherf. I know you can be a better person than what you have been writing to her as you have been kind to me.

Carlene, we all will have to live together after the elections and continue with our crafts is "why" we are on KP in the first place. The election is just days away so kindness will have to return.

Ingried, you are just as hateful as ever with all of your one liner incomplete sentences. Since you enjoy reading (as you continually tell us) why don't you take an English course even though you claim to know "several" languages?

Why don't you become a legal USA citizen? You "claim" you will vote, but have not said "how" you intend to do so without obtaining illegal ID.

Your "good life" you so often tell us about is because we the taxpayers have "kept" you in your lifestyle. But you feel it is your right to slam us about anything. You should be deported!

Any other Progs I have missed why don't you start being nice instead of being so hateful and calling Republicans Stupid! Did you ever think that we "could" say the same thing about Democrats.

If Anministration of KP does not take action soon, then I feel this entire site will come crashing down because of all the slamming they are allowing. That would be a shame because I have learned so much about the crafts I am interested in and complete them much quicker with hints from many, many talented people on KP.

I would just say "think" before you write any nasty words or try to make a mountain out of a mole hill! Then there will be peace and many more crafts completed.

Have a good day and try to think about all of the above.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > And our next President is
> ...


Just how are you voting legally with an illegal ID?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, good golly, Ingried is a "teacher" of what no one knows. She must be at least 200 years old as she has done everything, traveled the world, knows all religions, says she has written a "dictionary" and last but not least still is in the USA (Maybe since she is a Troll with a lot of different names) illegally who claims she will "vote" for Obama. Please tell me how as this is a laughable joke.

But she continues writing with incomplete sentences--go figure this person out!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


And just where do you think those funds will come from? Our taxes will be so high the housing market will again crash.

Obama gave illegal people the right to apply for Pell Grants that we the taxpayers will have to pay--why not give that money to the struggling American worker?

What about the information that was sent to me indicating that any deposited money in any banking facility would be charged a 1% charge and then another 1% charge when you withdraw any money to pay for the ObamaCare for all those people who cannot pay for themselves? Are you ready for this as it is to be voted on "after" the election.

Women who are working in the White House are paid less that their male workers for the same position.

Check your facts as Ingried constantly repeats.

Out of here today as have many other things to do besides reading garbage from the hateful Progs.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Alcameron, sometimes people don't understand the truth, whether it's about religion. politics, or the best way to make pie crust. I don't think I'll try to talk to lovethelake about Purgatory any more unless she says something interesting that's worth a response.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Carlene, we all will have to live together after the elections and continue with our crafts is "why" we are on KP in the first place. The election is just days away so kindness will have to return.


Hi Janeway! I'm OK with that. If I wasn't, I would lose some very treasured friends, especially living in a Red State like I do. Neither being a Democrat, or being a Republican is derogatory. Neither Party has all the answers. My friends and I don't always agree, and we can have spirited conversations; but no one calls the other names (such as rats, nuts in a tree, progs, etc.) and I would never refer to any of my Republican leaning friends (nor have I on this thread) as being stupid nor do we suggest the other should leave if we don't like their viewpoint. We are too respectful for that. But, we can disagree and we are allowed to say so.

As for topics. It is what it is. If you want to throw everything else in, have at it. I read topic headings and usually pay attention to the knitting subjects and picture headings that catch my eye. "Voter ID Yay or Nay?" just happened to stand out to me as required picture ID did prevent some eligible citizens from voting here in Indiana a few years ago.

I have been properly told here several times now to bug out and shut up. There are many great posts on KP where I am learning so much from many talented knitters spread around the world!! It is a very good day, beautiful and sunny here in Indianapolis, the Colts won their game-coach has come home from hospital and I just enjoyed a breakfast with a couple friends! Lots to be thankful for; so no need to sweat the small stuff!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is another word for you ConLilly, and Ingreid

Yfyn Duw a fyddd 


diolch yn fawr iawn!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> As for topics. It is what it is. If you want to throw everything else in, have at it.
> 
> I have been properly told here several times now to bug out and shut up.


How unfortunate you do not understand what was written to you. 
I, specifically stated, twice, that if you didn't like where this thread conversation was going, you could start a thread of your own topic of choice. I told you this thread conversation discusses many things and had been doing so for over 400 posts. I told you that Freedom of Speech and the KP Admin allows anything to be discussed for which we are pleased.

That is NOT telling you to 'bug out and shut up.' In fact, it was you, who told yourself that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cspaen 34

I did not tell you to shut up or bug out. I ask you why you kept repeating what you said.

As per subject I disagree with not wanting everone to have a voter ID. That would end all the freud on bothsides.

It is not that hard, everone can or does have some kind of id . So why not let it be. Then none can complain. If you remember what happen in Fla. It would put an end to what has happen and won't happen again.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Well, since the news came out today about Romney ties to the company that owns voting machines, I have serious questions about the validity of the vote,ID or not. We had an issue here in VA that a voting machine wouldn't logout and complete the vote. When my husband told the election judge about it, she said, well, we knew we were going to have a problem because they had added something. They should have fixed it BEFORE people voted. That left that machine open at the backend for any programmer, they wouldn't even have to be good at what they do, to go in and change votes. Surely, all of us can agree on this issue, the importance of our votes not being counted.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I heard that a Brit wanted to donate $5 to both Obama and Romney, just to see what would happen. He purposely screwed up his address, gave a US zip code......

ALERT: SHOCKED FACE COMING !!!!!!!!!!!!

Romney did not accept the moneybecause it is against the law to accept foreign money....... and Obama did. Hummmmm I thought Obama had all the geeks on his side to do correct programming on donations. Or should I even consider, at the Obama Campaign does not care where money comes from

Shameless and illegal


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Well, since the news came out today about Romney ties to the company that owns voting machines, I have serious questions about the validity of the vote,ID or not. We had an issue here in VA that a voting machine wouldn't logout and complete the vote. When my husband told the election judge about it, she said, well, we knew we were going to have a problem because they had added something. They should have fixed it BEFORE people voted. That left that machine open at the backend for any programmer, they wouldn't even have to be good at what they do, to go in and change votes. Surely, all of us can agree on this issue, the importance of our votes not being counted.


I have no doubt that this is nothing more than a straw-man created to cast doubt upon the election should the not be an obama victory.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

what was 'vulgar' about what I said? are you referring to my phrase of 'what crawled....''?............I'm sure many of you in your own personal lives have heard similar phrases.....maybe I should have said "who p'd in your cheerios this morning'.

I was most sincere when I asked her 'why' she believed what she believed when she claimed that she didn't care much for the "God the Father'' aspect of Christianity.

Of course, you would have to go back 20 pages to see what I *actually said* instead of reading someone else's paraphrase of what they want others to *believe that I said something else*. I even told her, originally, that I was being sincere...........so that is why I was surprised to see her attack me the way she did, because I was not attacking her when I asked initially to explain what she meant............I didn't attack anything, I simply asked for an explanation.......and she comes off yelling and screaming..............there was no yelling and screaming or anything offensive when the conversation started several pages ago................but again, the people who hadn't previously seen the original question wouldn't know any different because SS doesn't want you to know any different.............just more of the same old bullying that's been going on here..........and that's why this thread has gone as long as it has...........everyone on here as to 'top' the other person.............so GG, if you think I was being vulgar (when you didn't read the original post pertaining to this issue)..............how is that fair play?



GardenGirl said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > what crawled up your butt and died..........I was not attacking you in any way........you don't need to come off so hostile.........nothing I said was offensive. I only wanted to know 'why' thought thought that way............now go and take your anger where it really belongs.........you don't need to yell at me...........your walk with God is 'your' walk, I only asked a question, but you don't need to answer me now, as I no longer care.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I heard that a Brit wanted to donate $5 to both Obama and Romney, just to see what would happen. He purposely screwed up his address, gave a US zip code......
> 
> ALERT: SHOCKED FACE COMING !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


There is a huge story on the internet about how people with foreign addresses or a fake foreign address are able to donate to Obama and all were accepted.

If you donate less than $200, it is not reportable under campaign law (either party). So, it will come as no surprise, that Obama's e-mail solicitations ask folks (foreign) to donate $190 or less.

Also, pre-paid credit cards were said to be used by foreign persons to contribute to Obama's campaign.

I'll see if I can find a post to your point.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Since we don't need any ID, why don't we all just go to Arkansas to cast our votes, we might even get a pint of Vodka so long ad we promise to vote Democratic.

I was seriously thinking about voting early but with seeing the dirty tricks that some Democrats have sunken too, as noted above and also with opening the ballots, seeing a Republican vote and actually shredding the ballot.

If Obama has such a great record to run on or promises for the future, why would some find it necessary to dispose of ballots that are against him?

So..........you can all continue with your bullying tactics, and running to Admin. to 'tell mommy' that someone hurt your feelings..........go and wipe your noses, stop crying and put your BIG GIRL PANTIES ON.....for a change..........better yet, why don't you all go and actually knit something.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


Gardengirl, that is what I a trying to say. Freedom is not free. No one wants to go to war. that is why we have the advantages we do. I do not want to wear a burka or not have the same privilages that men have. Thus we must defend the USA.
Maria


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Garden Girl
Try to get straight what I posted and then we can have a discussion about it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Since we don't need any ID, why don't we all just go to Arkansas to cast our votes, we might even get a pint of Vodka so long ad we promise to vote Democratic.
> 
> I was seriously thinking about voting early but with seeing the dirty tricks that some Democrats have sunken too, as noted above and also with opening the ballots, seeing a Republican vote and actually shredding the ballot.
> 
> ...


karen2835
Picked up some of the free Vodka?
A REPUBLICAN is in the Klink because of shredding Democratic Voter Registrations.

I am knitting, correction, my machine is doing it for me.
Would not have time to fool with you otherwise.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Could you imagine having to live like that, and always being subservent to men. 
i still think of that young girl and how all she wanted was for all girls to be educated and for that she was shot and her father was targeted too. I know she is in Britian now, I hope safe and will come out o.k. inspite of what has happen to her. Now that girl is a hero.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Well, since the news came out today about Romney ties to the company that owns voting machines, I have serious questions about the validity of the vote,ID or not. We had an issue here in VA that a voting machine wouldn't logout and complete the vote. When my husband told the election judge about it, she said, well, we knew we were going to have a problem because they had added something. They should have fixed it BEFORE people voted. That left that machine open at the backend for any programmer, they wouldn't even have to be good at what they do, to go in and change votes. Surely, all of us can agree on this issue, the importance of our votes not being counted.


Please can you tell me where your information came from? Have you heard that ladylady? I guess I will have to fact check that.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

This is from Forbes.com. There is now a petition underway to have this investigated. This is where I read the article.

BTW - Did you just call me ladylady? I don't think I have ever uttered a derogatory word to anyone on here and that namecalling is uncalled for. I didn't deserve that because I have a differing opinion and raised a concern.

Romney Family Investment Ties To Voting Machine Company That Could Decide The Election Causing Concern
By Rick Ungar | Forbes  6 hrs ago.. .
.

Its 3:00 a.m. on November 7, 2012.

With the painfully close presidential election now down to who wins the battleground state of Ohio, no network dares to call the race and risk repeating the mistakes of 2000 when a few networks jumped the gun on picking a winner.

As the magic boards used by the networks go up close and personal on every county in the Buckeye State, word begins to circulate that there might be a snafu with some electronic voting machines in a number of Cincinnati based precincts. There have already been complaints that broken machines were not being quickly replaced in precincts that tend to lean Democratic and now, word is coming in that there may be some software issues.

The network political departments get busy and, in short order, discover that the machines used in Hamilton County, Ohiothe county home of Cincinnati are supplied by Hart Intercivic, a national provider of voting systems in use in a wide variety of counties scattered throughout the states of Texas, Oklahoma, Hawaii, Colorado and Ohio.

A quick Internet search reveals that there may be reason for concern.

A test conducted in 2007 by the Ohio Secretary of State revealed that five of the electronic voting systems the state was looking to use in the upcoming 2008 presidential election had failed badly, each easily susceptible to chicanery that could alter the results of an election.

As reported in the New York Times, At polling stations, teams working on the study were able to pick locks to access memory cards and use hand-held devices to plug false vote counts into machines. At boards of election, they were able to introduce malignant software into servers.

We learn that one of the companies whose machines had failed was none other than Hart Intercivic.

With television time to fill and no ability to declare a winner so that the long nights broadcast can be brought to a close, the staffs keep digging for relevant information to keep the attention of their viewersand that is when it gets very real.

It turns out that Hart Intercivic is owned, in large part, by H.I.G. Capitala large investment fund with billions of dollars under managementthat was founded by a fellow named Tony Tamer. While is is unclear just how much H.I.G. owns of Hart Intercivic, we do learn that H.I.G. employees hold at least two of the five Hart Intercivic board seats. A little more digging turns up a few tidbits of data than soon become the story.

Tony Tamer, H.I.G.s founder, turns out to be a major bundler for the Mitt Romney campaign, along with three other directors of H.I.G. who are also big-time money raisers for Romney.

Indeed, as fate would have it, two of those directorsDouglas Berman and Brian Schwartz were actually in attendance at the now infamous "47 percent" fundraiser in Boca Raton, Florida.

With that news, voters everywhere start to get this queasy feeling in the pits of their stomach.

But waitif youre feeling a bit ill now, youll want to get the anti-acids ready to go because its about get really strange.

To everyones amazement, we learn that two members of the Hart Intercivic board of directors, Neil Tuch and Jeff Bohl, have made direct contributions to the Romney campaign. This, despite the fact that they represent 40 percent of the full board of directors of a company whose independent, disinterested and studiously non-partisan status in any election taking place on their voting machines would seemingly be a no brainer.

To Mr. Bohls credit, after giving a total of $4,000 to Romney For President, it must have occurred to him that it might not look so good for a board member of a company whose voting machines are to be a part of the presidential election to be playing favoritesso he gave $250 to Barack Obama to sort of balance the scales.

Mr. Tuch? Not so much.

Interestingly, Mr. Bohl lists himself as an investor at H.I.G. Capital for his Romney contributions but his far smaller donation to Obama was done as Jeff Bohl, self-employed innkeeper.

And finally, we learn that H.I.G. is the 11th largest of all the contributors to the Romney effort.

Did I say finally? My bad...because there is, indeed, more.

Can you guess who is reported to have a financial relationship with H.I.G. Capital

Numerous media sources, including Truthout, are reporting that Solamere Capitalthe investment firm run by Mitt Romneys son, Tagg, and the home of money put into the closely held firm by Taggs uncle Scott, mother Anne and, of course, the dad who might just be the next President of the United Statesdepending upon how the vote count turns out, in our little tale, in the State of Ohiohave shared business interests with H.I.G. either directly or via Solamere Advisors which is owned, in part, by Solamere Capital, including a reported investment in H.I.G. by either Solamere Capital or Solamere Advisors.

Lee Fang, in his piece for The Nation exploring the government related activities of various companies in which Solamere has an interest writes-

"Meanwhile, HIG Capitalone of the largest Solamere partners, with nearly $10 billion of equity capitalowns a number of other firms that are closely monitoring the federal government. "

While the Cincinnati scenario is at this pointfiction, the rest of this story is all too true, including the part where the voting machines to be used in Hamilton County will be those provided by Hart Intercivic.

And while I am not suggesting conspiracies or that anyone would get involved in any foul play here, most particularly the GOP candidate for President, how is it possible that so many people could exercise so much bad judgment?

The sanctity of voting in America is supposed to be one of our most important virtues. So concerned are we with a clean process that James OKeefe has made a career entrapping, video taping and destroying those sympathetic to Democratic Party candidates and causes who cross the line when it comes to the voting process. And that's just fine. If Mr. O'Keefe can legitimately expose someone engaging in voter fraud, he most certainly should call them out.

So, why would these individuals who serve on the board of directors of Hart Intercivic go out of their way to make a contribution to any political candidate given the critical importance of their company remaining above reproach when it comes to the political process? And why would those who run the company that owns Hart Intercivic be giving hundreds of thousands of dollars to a political candidate? And why would a political candidate and his family have a financial relationship with a company that owns a chunk of the voting machine company that will be counting the actual votes given to that political candidate or his opponent?

Keith Olbermann was suspended from his job at MSNBC for donating a couple hundred bucks to a local candidate that was a friend of his. Why? Because his employer required that journalists at the network stay free of having given such contributions to any candidate for all the obvious reasons.

Is it really too much to ask that those who control the voting machines that record and count the votes of our elections be held to at least the same standard?

Hopefully, everything will go swimmingly in Cincinnati on Election Day. And, if it doesnt, it will no doubt be the result of honest error.

Yet, because of this uncomfortable chain of ownership, we now find ourselves with one more headache among the many headaches that accompany the important work of choosing an American president and believing that the process was a fair oneparticularly when such an election comes down to a very few votes as may well be the case on Election Day, 2012.

Really, guys. You couldnt find anything else to invest in? You couldnt donate all those hundreds of thousands to charity rather than put it into political contributions so that your fellow countrymen would have no reason to ever doubt or question the results of so important an electionor any election for that matter, even if it's the choice of a county dogcatcher?

I truly wonder sometimes just what these allegedly smart people have inside their headsor, more importantly, their hearts.


theyarnlady said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since the news came out today about Romney ties to the company that owns voting machines, I have serious questions about the validity of the vote,ID or not. We had an issue here in VA that a voting machine wouldn't logout and complete the vote. When my husband told the election judge about it, she said, well, we knew we were going to have a problem because they had added something. They should have fixed it BEFORE people voted. That left that machine open at the backend for any programmer, they wouldn't even have to be good at what they do, to go in and change votes. Surely, all of us can agree on this issue, the importance of our votes not being counted.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As i have done a fact check on Voting machines here is what I have found.

Apparently A Chuck Todd who is an MSNBC reporter has started this about voting machines. I can not find anything of facts, except a lot of progressive have posted the same thing.

I question this because:

As President Obama has been in office for the last four years, and his Attorney General Eric Holder would have brought suit against the companies before the Supreme Court. Why would he you may ask? Because it would be to Obama's benifit to make sure the voting machines were not rigged in favor of the other party. That is just common sense. Obama is not stupid.
Also noted when Chuck Todd was challenge about this report and others who did not agree with him. They would email him to come on MSNBC he did not response.

So to my thinking he is lieing or just does not have enough facts to back his words.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry did not mean you as Ladylake (spelt it wrong) is also from Virginia
I found other companies that supply US with voting machines, Venezuela, and Canada I hav not had a chance to read your post so will go back in and read it thank you


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Apology accepted about the name. Nuff said. My article was by Rick Ungar not Chuck Todd.


theyarnlady said:


> As i have done a fact check on Voting machines here is what I have found.
> 
> Apparently A Chuck Todd who is an MSNBC reporter has started this about voting machines. I can not find anything of facts, except a lot of progressive have posted the same thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you I read your article. Do you know if the state has started an investigation into it?

I would think they have but did not find anything about it. So I will just have to go back and check some more.

Thank you


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Ohio is the state in question. If you find out more, kindly let us all know as I, too, will be following this and checking. I really do not think our voting machines should be owned by corporations or individuals. We have to have some trust somewhere, but it is getting stretched pretty thin, me thinks. Thanks.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you I read your article. Do you know if the state has started an investigation into it?
> 
> I would think they have but did not find anything about it. So I will just have to go back and check some more.
> 
> Thank you


Yarnie, I can save you some research time. Rick Ungar, is a self-proclaimed Progressive who writes for Forbes. One of the quotes of Ungar's I remember is his claim that Obama is the smallest government spender since Eisenhower.

Perhaps you can ascertain from that quote whether or not you accept Ungar's point of view on the voting machine editorial article.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Ohio is the state in question. If you find out more, kindly let us all know as I, too, will be following this and checking. I really do not think our voting machines should be owned by corporations or individuals. We have to have some trust somewhere, but it is getting stretched pretty thin, me thinks. Thanks.


shayfaye, Who could own the machines if not corps or individuals; who is left?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As i have done a fact check on Voting machines here is what I have found.
> 
> Apparently A Chuck Todd who is an MSNBC reporter has started this about voting machines. I can not find anything of facts, except a lot of progressive have posted the same thing.


Yarnlady; Here's a video of Chuck Todd, the Dem MSNBC reporter (you referenced above) and Debbie W-Schultz, the Dem Chair, discussing foreign policy before tonight's debate.

You'll notice that Debbie states that the deaths of the Americans in Libya or perhaps she means those 13 dead from the Fort Hood attack are not 'significant' Al Qaeda attacks and that Obama's foreign policies have reduced Al Qaeda's successes to only un-significant attacks. I guess that is what she was trying to say? You can judge her words....

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/msnbc-host-calls-out-wasserman-schultz-over-romney-policy-critique-you-just-said-two-different-things/

You'll also hear Debbie say that Romney would have the same foreign policies as Obama. When questioned by Todd if that is what she meant; then she spun her words so even Chuck was confused on the difference between the two candidates.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just heard on the Arizona local CBS News that the state Recorder of Elections printed up a series of 'bookmark' type cards to be handed out. No news how many disbursed.

Cards listed voting dates etc. The front was in English. The date is correct. The back is in Spanish. The date for voting is listed as two days later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I heard that a Brit wanted to donate $5 to both Obama and Romney, just to see what would happen. He purposely screwed up his address, gave a US zip code......
> 
> ALERT: SHOCKED FACE COMING !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


No - the geeks are too smart to be on Obama's side. I love geeks and nerds! (In fact, I have some in my family!) Without them, we wouldn't be on our computers right now.

:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I heard that a Brit wanted to donate $5 to both Obama and Romney, just to see what would happen. He purposely screwed up his address, gave a US zip code......
> 
> ALERT: SHOCKED FACE COMING !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I love this!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good old Lunch Bucket Joe, a man that makes his teachers proud....3 letter word answer JOBS
> 
> But never fear, I have my new chain cutter in the garage, just in case I need it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yarnie
> 
> I think they are caught in the tornado taking them off to Oz to see the Wizard.


Not a moment too soon either!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Worth Repeating. For prosperity, leadership, honor, truth, safety and the exceptionalism of America and the American Dream, May I introduce, the next President of the United States!!!! Be sure to vote for Mitt and a Better America!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow - we need an icon for sticking out your tongue!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,

Once again, you implied that mariaps' post made no sense and she was confused. I connected the dots between her post and yours, so you have attempted to dismiss me also. No one is bright enough to comprehend your deep thoughts and insightful posts, is that it?

How did I ever mistake your pleasantries for derogatory remarks toward Mr. Romney?

What do you have to say about Obama's lack of military service in light if your comments about Romney's lack of military service?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

State Boards of Elections as they used to do.


Cherf said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio is the state in question. If you find out more, kindly let us all know as I, too, will be following this and checking. I really do not think our voting machines should be owned by corporations or individuals. We have to have some trust somewhere, but it is getting stretched pretty thin, me thinks. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> State Boards of Elections as they used to do.
> 
> 
> Cherf said:
> ...


shatfaye, somebody still has to make them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Two more weeks and we will know. God Bless America!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll be glad when it is over, hope the voting will be done legally.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> State Boards of Elections as they used to do.
> 
> 
> Cherf said:
> ...


Still requires someone and some employee of an individual or corporation to program the machines and withdraw the data. Someone still must build the machine but it is the programmers and withdrawer of data that is done by a human.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If I tried to list all the rude words and phrases some of you use here, I'd be dead and in my grave before I was half way through the list. I even went and reviewed all the posts I've made since I joined KP.

I thought this was a place for adults. I am obviously wrong. This is a place where naughty little girls throw mud pies at each other.

Try it, just give it a little try and see if you can act like grownups. It's way cooler and more fun than what you do here most of the time. A couple of your "enemies" are gone, so I think you all could relax a bit and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> If I tried to list all the rude words and phrases some of you use here, I'd be dead and in my grave before I was half way through the list. I even went and reviewed all the posts I've made since I joined KP.
> 
> I thought this was a place for adults. I am obviously wrong. This is a place where naughty little girls throw mud pies at each other.
> 
> Try it, just give it a little try and see if you can act like grownups. It's way cooler and more fun than what you do here most of the time. A couple of your "enemies" are gone, so I think you all could relax a bit and enjoy yourselves.


Please just let it go, there has been nasty ness on both sides. Why would you even want to go line by line. Enough already. 
You can't expect one to be nice when I was constantly getting attack by Ingried, it wears on a person after a while, and yes i did fight back. but lets get beyond it now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Two more weeks and we will know. God Bless America!


Yes God please oh please I ask with all my heart bless this nation again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Just heard on the Arizona local CBS News that the state Recorder of Elections printed up a series of 'bookmark' type cards to be handed out. No news how many disbursed.
> 
> Cards listed voting dates etc. The front was in English. The date is correct. The back is in Spanish. The date for voting is listed as two days later.


Oh great just what we need another screw up in this election. It is going to end up in a recount, and we will all go over the top again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

S.S. your for Obama, I am for Romney we can debate with out trying to find everthing we say or do is wrong.

That is what it started out to be then all blank broke loose. 

I don't like Obama's stance. I feel he is betrying our country. 

this country is so far in debt it scares me to think we can spend more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. have had my say.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > If I tried to list all the rude words and phrases some of you use here, I'd be dead and in my grave before I was half way through the list. I even went and reviewed all the posts I've made since I joined KP.
> ...


We were attacked by ingried and conan and others. They dissed our posts, called us liars if we were voting for Romney. Criticized anyone who was a Christian. Hard not to reciprocate. All is well now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


I am with you on that and they even are starting it again. Why is it always our faults,and they are innocences.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> If I tried to list all the rude words and phrases some of you use here, I'd be dead and in my grave before I was half way through the list. I even went and reviewed all the posts I've made since I joined KP.
> 
> I thought this was a place for adults. I am obviously wrong. This is a place where naughty little girls throw mud pies at each other.
> 
> Try it, just give it a little try and see if you can act like grownups. It's way cooler and more fun than what you do here most of the time. A couple of your "enemies" are gone, so I think you all could relax a bit and enjoy yourselves.


Well said, Seattle Soul. This had turned into a sort of playpen with a lot of temper tantrums.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was a place for adults. I am obviously wrong. This is a place where naughty little girls throw mud pies at each other.
> ...


Actually, Mariaps, not so much going well. SeattleSoul said today in the Romney thread that the Conservatives are all 'brain dead' and act childish and she continued on to say the Conservatives are responsible for the Progs loss of two of 'their' friends.

I used to believe SeattleSoul was somewhat fair and balanced but her recent remarks proved to me otherwise.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

People are leaving KP, ladies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> People are leaving KP, ladies.


Who has left besides Nonnie?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cherf, I'm still fair and balanced. Now the folks who post on both "Voter ID..." and "Romney Flip Flops" have startrd insulting each other in flurries of rude messages. I have no intention of tacitly approving what is said by keeping silent. Maybe the people who spend the most time on each thread will clean up their acts but I doubt it. The closer we get to the election, the closer everyone gets to wanting to see the other side bleed. I'm going to sit that particular blood-letting out and be a vegetarian.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cherf, I'm still fair and balanced. Now the folks who post on both "Voter ID..." and "Romney Flip Flops" have startrd insulting each other in flurries of rude messages. I have no intention of tacitly approving what is said by keeping silent. Maybe the people who spend the most time on each thread will clean up their acts but I doubt it. The closer we get to the election, the closer everyone gets to wanting to see the other side bleed. I'm going to sit that particular blood-letting out and be a vegetarian.


I don't wish to prolong, but don't buy your argument. You joined the Progs by insulting others. You don't mention it is only the Progs doing the attacking and the Conserv needing to defend. End of discussion for me. Posts tell the story.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, I'm still fair and balanced. Now the folks who post on both "Voter ID..." and "Romney Flip Flops" have startrd insulting each other in flurries of rude messages. I have no intention of tacitly approving what is said by keeping silent. Maybe the people who spend the most time on each thread will clean up their acts but I doubt it. The closer we get to the election, the closer everyone gets to wanting to see the other side bleed. I'm going to sit that particular blood-letting out and be a vegetarian.
> ...


I have to say it does seem that way to me, too, Cherf. Some seem to come on for the sole purpose of starting and argument.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I don't wish to prolong, but don't buy your argument. You joined the Progs by insulting others. You don't mention it is only the Progs doing the attacking and the Conserv needing to defend. End of discussion for me. Posts tell the story.
> ...


Exactly, and those doing the insulting are the same persons telling others to stop doing what they themselves are most guilt of.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mariaps, attacking people because they follow a particular religion and have differing political views is, of course, just plain wrong when it is done rudely and crudely. Instead of mean-spirited attacks, we all need to remember our manners, or at least remember one catches more flies with honey instead of vinegar.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cherf, one doesn't join a group merely by insulting its opposite. I've always been completely open about the fact that I'm worse that a "Prog". I'm a Labor Democrat with strong Socialist leanings.The "Progs" and the "Conservs" are slinging insults at each other as fast as they can type and send them.The posts indeed tell the story, but you have to read them all to get the complete story.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cherf, one doesn't join a group merely by insulting its opposite. I've always been completely open about the fact that I'm worse that a "Prog". I'm a Labor Democrat with strong Socialist leanings.The "Progs" and the "Conservs" are slinging insults at each other as fast as they can type and send them.The posts indeed tell the story, but you have to read them all to get the complete story.


SS, please 'stop' as you yourself posted. You called people 'brain dead' (including me) and 'childish' yet praise yourself as being above the fray. You don't get it; take your own advice. Please do not address me again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Some people are missing. If they're the ones who were starting the arguments, maybe this won't be a problem any more. ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am not listening any more. SS you are the one who started the name calling again.

More important things in life.

Listen to Greta last night, wow what an eye opener.

They were sending (our state department, and national defense department) emails back and forth. They were watching things unfold in Benghazi even a drone was there over head. These people watch it on their computers, and did nothing. They watch 4 people being killed, and did nothing. They even knew at that time it was Terrorist attack.

They can no longer say they knew nothing of what was going on. A goveremnet and a Preident for 10 days claiming it was caused by a video, and they knew and said nothing 

They allowed a man from Fort Hood to shoot our servicemen and claim it was domestic violence, when the man clearly cried out an Islamic word used by the Juhudist. Now goverment is not paying for reabilitation for these men because of their claim. 
A law that was pass to insure our servicemen that in a timely fashion would be able to vote, as it was denied them in the last election. Again solider in Afganistan , did not recieve their voting ballets in time so votes will not be counted.

A country that is broke and flooding banks with money that they can not back.Borrowing money that can not be paid back in furture generations will only be able to pay the interest. 

A Pesident who has not kept one promise,and tells us he can not work from the inside of goverment, how does he plan to do it if given four more years.

People that are more worried abaout thier health care, who do not yet understand or ask where the money is coming from. Countires who now have this are having trouble with their programs and raising taxes.

Women worried about their rights, when they the goverment does not even pay the same as they do men.

now this, and all can not say anything not a place for posting about what is going on. 

and now this to know that four men and one our Ambrassator killed because it is more important to cover it up then to tell the truth. 

What does it say about Our president who has not kept any of the promises he made 4 years ago. 

Yes your right, who does care.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady, I'm with you all the way!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw Greta. That is scary for us not having a president and adminstration to watch out for our Country's Ambassator and no bullets . Sad days for America. Prayers for change. Bush1 had to go after 1 term. Obama needs to go after 1 term. Maybe we can get some of our life back as a free nation with a president that will watch out for our welfare . Maybe R won't be on talk shows actiong like a moviestar. We need a President! I am with you too Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am not listening any more. SS you are the one who started the name calling again.
> 
> More important things in life.
> 
> ...


I care a whole lot, yarnlady, and your post is excellent! I can't understand how people can know all this and still vote Obama back in office. It will take a genius to get us out of this mess, and I believe Romney is the one.

I saw Greta last night, too - great show. And Catherine Herridge should win some kind of award for her investigative reporting on all these intelligence problems. She does such a great job, and her reports are always so clear and concise.

Sounds like some of us were watching Greta together last night. That gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah i am proud of you three a voice of reason at least.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I would just like to ask how many on this forum have never utilized anything our government has to offer, such as:
1) Social Security if you are retired
2) Medicare if you are over 65
3) A Pell Grant when you went to college, if you went to college
4) A homeowners exemption on your personal real estate taxes if you are over 65
5) A retraining program to get a new job, if you were laid off from a previous one
6) Ever watched a program on public television
7) Ever found yourself down and out such as a young mother with no job and two children to care for and in need of food for those children
8) Ever utilized the WIC program or have children of your own who have used it
9) Ever received a free meal of any kind from a charitable organization
10) Ever checked out a library book
11) Declare your charitable donations and your mortgage interest on your income taxes each year
Do you really want to see any of these programs go by the wayside so that the some in our society can maintain their lavish lifestyle?

I am sorry if I offend anyone, but I am a 63 year old woman, with several chronic conditions, who works every single day that I can get myself to my job. I do not plan to retire for a long time. I raised two sons and I will admit that after my divorce from their father, I was destitute. I did apply for welfare and food stamps and a training program. I became a state certified welder, verical and overhead (the only one in my class to pass the overhead test)so that I could get off of welfare and take care of myself and my boys. I did and I never looked back, but I thank GOD each and every day that opportunity was there for me. BTW - I am white, a Christian, and have a master's degree from Johns Hopkins University. Had I not been given that helping hand, I am not sure what my boys and I would have done.
We own our own home and my hubby and I use the homeowners tax credit due to his being 65 and how little income we actually live on. I appreciate that we live in a country that believes in every one getting a fair shot at the pursuit of happiness our forefathers wrote about.
I am off my soapbox and out of here. I just felt to say something. I read some of your all's comments and I wonder about your personal histories as I believe we are all the sum product of our life experiences. I have shared mine today and hope this aids you in knowing where I come from in life. I am a people person and this is important to me, personally.
Oh, and I love to knit!!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Was just skyping with my dad, check to see if he will be abe to vote, said they come to the health center where he is and bring ballots for them to vote. 
Am glad to hear that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I would just like to ask how many on this forum have never utilized anything our government has to offer, such as:
> 1) Social Security if you are retired
> 2) Medicare if you are over 65
> 3) A Pell Grant when you went to college, if you went to college
> ...


Good questions Will try and answer your question.I am on S.S, M.C but supplment by health insurance.
Use library, and PBS.
do not claim Chairitable donations as feel it is not what was ask of me, Do not annouce it to the world want rewards in Heaven. Did claim Mortage deducutions this year , but as before we retired made sure we did not own anything on house cars ect.
Have not recieved anything else from Goverment as we both feel unless we need help do not need to ask. As people like you do need the help, would rather you recieve it as to cheat the goverment when we don't need it.
So not consider S.S , or M.C as a hand out,as we have both work our whole lives for it. Plus as we were tax for it before retiring and have to pay tax on it again.

you sound like life has been hard on you, and you did and do deserve all the help you can get from our goverment. I believe that everone needs a helping hand, some more than others.
you have had to work hard all your life, with stops along the way and deserve to be help. 
I on the other hand feel that there are some that are using some of these programs , that are taking advantage of them. This lesson the money for people like you who do need it.

You stay strong in your faith and pry that God will help you alone the way. 
Not a soap boxes. I for one am glad you ask, sometimes it is just nice to hear from persons life experience. Not all havae an easy life on this earth. 
Praying for you, and hope today is a little bit easier on you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bless you. If you have empathy, all you have to say is "there but for the grace of God goes I." The benefits our country provided gave you the help you needed to succeed. I wish you good fortune in the future. And I also hope this help is always available......or we cannot call ourselves a civilized nation.



shayfaye said:


> I would just like to ask how many on this forum have never utilized anything our government has to offer, such as:
> 1) Social Security if you are retired
> 2) Medicare if you are over 65
> 3) A Pell Grant when you went to college, if you went to college
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lovely thoughts, yarnlady. The only difference is that I believe that anyone who qualifies for these benefits deserves to receive them. I make no judgement of who might deserve them most. I'm sure you didn't mean that the way it sounds because you are a good person. I just wanted to clarify. Thank you.



theyarnlady said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to ask how many on this forum have never utilized anything our government has to offer, such as:
> ...


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I didn't ask all those questions because I have experienced every one. Quite the contrary. It is just those are the ones that came into my head as I began my comment. I feel as though I have been very blessed. I have an awesome mind that more than makes up for my body. I don't view my first marriage as a failure; I had two beautiful children from it. "People like me" - - I am not sure what you meant by that. Do you know that SS and Medciare are being called entitlements? I agree strongly with you that they are not. Both my husband and I have paid all our lives into the SS system. I dare anyone to tell me it's an entitlement. Don't feel sorry for me; I don't. I have had a wonderful life. I worked at the college's I have my degrees from and received my education, tuiton free, as a benefit, just as my health insurance was a benefit. I only used welfare and food stamps for the 4 month period I was in school to become a welder. I worked as a welder for 1 year and came down with health issues related to the breathing of those fumes. Then, I went into education and found my true calling. So, please don't feel for me, my life has been wonderful.
I do take my charitable deductions as it allows me to spend more the next year for my favorite charities. Two different viewpoints I guess. I believe GOD loves us both, regardless. It was good to have this conversation. You, too, have a blessed day!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I would just like to ask how many on this forum have never utilized anything our government has to offer, such as:
> 1) Social Security if you are retired
> 2) Medicare if you are over 65
> 3) A Pell Grant when you went to college, if you went to college
> ...


The programs you mentioned are ALL paid by the Taxpayers so if a taxpayer is qualified, they may choose to receive the benefit.

I use #10 and #11 and have watched maybe 10 shows in my lifetime on PBS and donated each time I watched one. I also donate books and $ to our local library and teach classes there as well.

Obama has not dealt with #1 and #2 and those programs will be extinct as they are not properly funded so we be gone.

#6 PBS TV will not go away - Romney will remove TAXPAYERS' funding to a TV station that shows a profit of millions each year (500+) and does not need to be subsidized by the taxpayers. PBS can and will exist on its own as it should.

Romney will tackle everyone of the programs on your list and make certain they will exist and be funded for future generations rather than ignoring them as Obama has done.

Romney wants to make sure our seniors, disabled, poor and unemployed KEEP and GET the assistance and job training they need.

Romney will not tax the middle class even more, he will reduce taxes for the middle class and will bring in more revenue to the govt so that EVERYONE has more income and pays less in taxes. The very wealth will not see an increase nor a deduction in the income taxes they pay on earned income.

Obama's plans have done the complete opposite and have already increased gas, electricity, oil and increased your health care costs and income taxes.

Romney has never said he would deny you anything you mentioned.

If you are concerned about the list you mentioned, you must vote for Romney as Obama's plans will dissolve and bankrupt most if not all you listed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting comments. I believe this points out that we frequently make unconscious assumptions that may confuse the issue. The real issue is not one individual person. It is a general concept that may be examined by substituting different variables. This will help us identify our personal unconscious assumptions. At least that is my goal.



shayfaye said:


> I didn't ask all those questions because I have experienced every one. Quite the contrary. It is just those are the ones that came into my head as I began my comment. I feel as though I have been very blessed. I have an awesome mind that more than makes up for my body. I don't view my first marriage as a failure; I had two beautiful children from it. "People like me" - - I am not sure what you meant by that. Do you know that SS and Medciare are being called entitlements? I agree strongly with you that they are not. Both my husband and I have paid all our lives into the SS system. I dare anyone to tell me it's an entitlement. Don't feel sorry for me; I don't. I have had a wonderful life. I worked at the college's I have my degrees from and received my education, tuiton free, as a benefit, just as my health insurance was a benefit. I only used welfare and food stamps for the 4 month period I was in school to become a welder. I worked as a welder for 1 year and came down with health issues related to the breathing of those fumes. Then, I went into education and found my true calling. So, please don't feel for me, my life has been wonderful.
> I do take my charitable deductions as it allows me to spend more the next year for my favorite charities. Two different viewpoints I guess. I believe GOD loves us both, regardless. It was good to have this conversation. You, too, have a blessed day!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some of us (50%) believe that Romney will eliminate the social benefits mentioned in favor of tax cuts to all. Note a tax credit won't help if your income is low. It won't pay your mortgage or buy food or utilities. On the other hand, a tax credit to someone making $1.000.000 per year would be thousands to spend or invest, paying no capital gains or estate tax. I don't think that's fair or equitable.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I believe what Obama said he'd do and his actions have already done:
1) increase electricity costs upwards of a 300% increase
2) bankrupt our coal industries
3) increase taxes on the middle class and the rich
4) increase health care costs of all; the poor, the middle class, the rich
5) ncrease income taxes on all, the poor, the middle class and the rich exponentially
6) remove $716 billion from Medicare - Obama will destroy and dissolve
7) not fund so dissolve Social Security
8) cut military spending by ten billion each year and not pay military compensation to those serving
9) deny health care to seniors as Medicare and Medicaid will go bankrupt
10) deny heallth care to anyone over 65 as they have expended most of their lives as decided by a cost of life 15 member govt appointed board within Obamacare
11) increase the debt to $20 trillion or more (predict more)
12) create NO jobs as done in his first term
13) make unions stronger and fund unions to destroy 'right to work' state programs and eliminate the secret ballot
14) never lead nor get anything done by working with Congress 
15) sign laws into law only by Executive Orders
16) never produce a budget in the Senate which is controlled by the Democrats
17) continue to refuse any law or proposal from the Repub controlled House of Reps
18) continue to not lead and have foreign policy
19) continue to allow China to bully American and surpass the USA in trade and jobs
20) continue to stop oil drilling and development in the USA as to force the cost of heating and home fuel extremely higher
21) continue to spend trillions of the taxpayers' monies on green energy to no avail - all go bankrupt as Obama only picks loosers


That's my starter list.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I would just like to ask how many on this forum have never utilized anything our government has to offer, such as:
> 1) Social Security if you are retired
> 2) Medicare if you are over 65
> 3) A Pell Grant when you went to college, if you went to college
> ...


I also love to knit. I'm not very versatile, but it is very relaxing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This topic and any other politically oriented topic is not going to achieve anything positive. Everyone who participates in the so-called political topics has already made up theit minds about who to vote for in the Presidential election. No one is going to change anyone's mind about their vote as a result of something said here. All that's left is insulting each other and calling each other names.

Yesterday, I got sucked onto the tornado of one of the political topics and made a couple of rude posts. I don't like that. I managed to avoid insulting most everybody before that, and even felt that I was making some KP friends on both sides of the political debate.

I think that instead of attacking and hurting each other, everyone should walk away from any political topic. These topics are bringing out the worst in everyone. No one seems to be able to agree to disagree. No one seems able to say what they want to say without slamming someone else.

I find it difficult to believe that the original intention of the political topics was to end up in a bunch of big, messy fights. Let's stop all the nonsense and get back to the Paradise for Knitters.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> This topic and any other politically oriented topic is not going to achieve anything positive. Everyone who participates in the so-called political topics has already made up theit minds about who to vote for in the Presidential election. No one is going to change anyone's mind about their vote as a result of something said here. All that's left is insulting each other and calling each other names.
> 
> Yesterday, I got sucked onto the tornado of one of the political topics and made a couple of rude posts. I don't like that. I managed to avoid insulting most everybody before that, and even felt that I was making some KP friends on both sides of the political debate.
> 
> ...


I, too, find it difficult to believe that the original intention of this topic was to end up in fights. However, I don't mind the political topics. I *like* political discussions. It boggles my mind that, just because I may not agree, that labels and hateful names are hurled. Believe it or not, I do learn things here and will fact check new items that I read. I don't understand the name calling and the condescending attitudes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thumper, I like good discussions too. I've learned many things over the years just this way. I look forward to hearing from you again and again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> This topic and any other politically oriented topic is not going to achieve anything positive. Everyone who participates in the so-called political topics has already made up theit minds about who to vote for in the Presidential election. No one is going to change anyone's mind about their vote as a result of something said here. All that's left is insulting each other and calling each other names.
> 
> Yesterday, I got sucked onto the tornado of one of the political topics and made a couple of rude posts. I don't like that. I managed to avoid insulting most everybody before that, and even felt that I was making some KP friends on both sides of the political debate.
> 
> ...


SeattleSoul, you've said it beautifully! Exactly right. I almost responded to the post, then I decided to just say I also liked to knit. You never insulted me one bit, and I considered you to be very civil and a good KP friend. You've managed to tell the poster what happened without making her feel bad about posting a political view. It just didn't turn out well when we did it before. That's how we learn.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to ask how many on this forum have never utilized anything our government has to offer, such as:
> ...


Should have said do not claim mortgage deductions, yes pay porperty  taxes ever year,
Never used goverment for education or son's education.But then we all had to work to get our schooling.
i am also glad to have read your second post, you sound like a great lady, and glad your life is good. you deserved the help when you needed it. i guess thats what I am trying to say.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > This topic and any other politically oriented topic is not going to achieve anything positive. Everyone who participates in the so-called political topics has already made up theit minds about who to vote for in the Presidential election. No one is going to change anyone's mind about their vote as a result of something said here. All that's left is insulting each other and calling each other names.
> ...


I've learned things here, too, from both sides. When I find myself getting sucked into the bad behaviour that's where I draw the line. Where there's trash talk, all you get is trash.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to ask how many on this forum have never utilized anything our government has to offer, such as:
> ...


Thanks Cherf for making these points so clearly! The true Romney/Ryan plans are not so scary after all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > shayfaye said:
> ...


Sounds like a good plan to me. I would be happy with it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, you Conservatives are making a lot of sense. I enjoy reading your posts


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I would just like to ask how many on this forum have never utilized anything our government has to offer, such as:
> 1) Social Security if you are retired - _I don't see this as something the government 'offers' as I have paid into it all my life. Unfortunately, we the people did not put these funds into the hands of good stewards as they have used it as a rainy-day fund and replaced the money with worthless IOUs and no real intention of paying it back._
> 2) Medicare if you are over 65. _Medicare is not as wonderful as some would like to think. I've been in the medical back-office business for over 30 years. They don't cover as much as some of the more uneducated would like to believe and that which they do cover leaves the recipient with a yearly deductible to meet as well as a co-insurance. They don't cover everything! To those of you that complain about what your private insurance covers I have news for you. Medicare leads the coverage pack. What changes in coverage Medicare makes the private insurers quickly follow suit._
> 3) A Pell Grant when you went to college, if you went to college. _ I did use this for one quarter when I went to college. It is a good thing but I think that it should be a combination of needs and results based. I have to say that my grades were not the greatest and in hind-sight would say that I didn't deserve the taxpayers assistance._
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Good news this morning :!: Colin Powell has given the President his endoresement :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to ask how many on this forum have never utilized anything our government has to offer, such as:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nothing new Powell endoresed him in 2008, Still wish Powell had run for President.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> This topic and any other politically oriented topic is not going to achieve anything positive. Everyone who participates in the so-called political topics has already made up theit minds about who to vote for in the Presidential election. No one is going to change anyone's mind about their vote as a result of something said here. All that's left is insulting each other and calling each other names.
> 
> Yesterday, I got sucked onto the tornado of one of the political topics and made a couple of rude posts. I don't like that. I managed to avoid insulting most everybody before that, and even felt that I was making some KP friends on both sides of the political debate.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Powell took his example from Eisenhower. Great military leaders make lousy presidents. Have you ever heard of a guy named Cincinnatus?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > This topic and any other politically oriented topic is not going to achieve anything positive. Everyone who participates in the so-called political topics has already made up theit minds about who to vote for in the Presidential election. No one is going to change anyone's mind about their vote as a result of something said here. All that's left is insulting each other and calling each other names.
> ...


I agree with you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I have rarely checked out a book, because it is an hour drive away.

I take mortgage deductions and charitable contributions off my taxes. I would gladly give up them up if my tax rate went down.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Of the items listed, some had to do with government and some had nothing to do with government at all. I find it sad that there are some that don't know the difference between the two. Who out there knows the difference between an entitlement ands benefit?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I have rarely checked out a book, because it is an hour drive away.
> 
> I take mortgage deductions and charitable contributions off my taxes. I would gladly give up them up if my tax rate went down.


Good post. Love your Avatar name. Quite catchy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I'm off this site forever as the hateful people are coming out of the woodwork like termites. Obama supporters must think ALL people are stupid.

I'm not stupid, but gone from this site.

I know who are my friends and will continue to keep those people close to my heart. All others you really should "read" what you type as that is not the way to win friends and influence people.

Good Day.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Janeway,

Before you leave, if you have any Tea Party friends who have come to Nevada to insist we, the unwashed non-Romney true believers must come to our senses - tell them to go home. At 6 am I already had a group of 4 Tea Party nutjobs ringing my doorbell. 

I answered the speaker on the doorbell with "Ola" because I figured it was one of my neighbors. When I opened the door, the first words out of the man's mouth was a demand to see my green card. That is the second time this week the same thing has happened. When I told him to go to hell, he pulled out his cellphone and said he was calling Immigration. I turned to go back into the house and he grabbed my arm. 
My dogs saw that and came through a security screen door. Three of the four Tea Partiers got bit. Now I get to deal with the police, Animal Control, and who knows how many lawyers. 

My neighbors are answering the door with loaded guns because they too have had more than enough. In my neighborhood, threatening to call Immigration is enough to get a person killed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

mojave said:


> Janeway,
> 
> Before you leave, if you have any Tea Party friends who have come to Nevada to insist we, the unwashed non-Romney true believers must come to our senses - tell them to go home. At 6 am I already had a group of 4 Tea Party nutjobs ringing my doorbell.
> 
> ...


Well, since you put my name at the top, I got your reply. It looks to me as if you got yourself into these problems. Why did you not answer a simple question instead of cursing as I have at least had the common courtesy to be civil to the Obama supporters who rang my door bell.

It sounds to me as if you had something to hide or why else would have been so impolite to these people? Isn't your house your castle?

You people must remember you are not the only people who own guns so don't make that threat to me. I also own bows and arrows, and know how to use them plus a few extra surprises.

Most of the illegals believe the Obamanonsense will allow you to stay in this country and continue to get all the freebies that my 85 year old Amercan born neighbor cannot get. It is past time for all illegals to be deported unless they hold a legal green card.

I am a natural born American who demands my right to select the party of my choice and I do not need nor want any illegal telling me which party I "must" select.

If you have become a USA citizen then congratulations, otherwise you don't have any legal right to slam me for the party of my choice.

Don't send any more messages to me as I have other things to do such as knitting shawls for our local breast cancer center for those darling ladies who are taking chemo. What good deed have you done for your fellow man today?

Have a good day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mojave said:


> Janeway,
> 
> Before you leave, if you have any Tea Party friends who have come to Nevada to insist we, the unwashed non-Romney true believers must come to our senses - tell them to go home. At 6 am I already had a group of 4 Tea Party nutjobs ringing my doorbell.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to leave that neighborhood. Don't answer your door to strangers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway,
> ...


Well said Janeway. Mojave, Why did you single out Janeway? Why would she "send" any of her friends to your neighborhood? Why would she even know where you live? Mojave, where is there any proof that these door to door tea party people were actually part of the tea party? Did they offer any kind of identification? Why wasn't this on the news if it is ongoing, as you claim? The liberal media would certainly have picked up on it and run with the "story". It is not adding up.

I'm sorry it happened to you, but I doubt it was the tea party. I hope your dogs are all right as well, as they did a good job of protecting you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mojave said:


> Janeway,
> 
> Before you leave, if you have any Tea Party friends who have come to Nevada to insist we, the unwashed non-Romney true believers must come to our senses - tell them to go home. At 6 am I already had a group of 4 Tea Party nutjobs ringing my doorbell.
> 
> ...


Frankly, I wouldn't believe these were Tea Party members unless I saw proof. I support the Tea Party, and its members are usually polite and considerate. I'm sorry that someone answered your door and acted like that. I don't know why anyone would think they could bombard someone at home and require identification. I'm sure that's illegal. If so, you might consider calling the police. I doubt you could be held responsible for the dog bites since they were invading your home. Outrageous on their part.

But Tea Party members? I don't think so.

I don't know any Tea Party people who are going to Nevada. We're too busy either working or, if retired, helping with grandchildren.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I keep getting these messages but just a thought:

INGRIED, is that you under another name of Mojave? 

If it is you were thrown off KP for ugly remarks.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I keep getting these messages but just a thought:
> 
> INGRIED, is that you under another name of Mojave?
> 
> If it is you were thrown off KP for ugly remarks.


I think you ought to look more at the newly signed up members as being the return of "she who knows all" rather than Mojave or as someone suggested Omnivore, there have been some pretty nasty posts from the newbies


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Some people are here for one reason and one reason only: to cause trouble. They are bullies. I know that sometimes it's good to stand up to a bully, but since this is all electronic communication - it is best if we IGNORE them. Think of a pretty sunset - or a cute puppy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway, it is not Ingried. Mojave has been here for a long time. So has Omnivore. But you guys really put them through the ringer with your mistaken identity accusations.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I keep getting these messages but just a thought:
> 
> INGRIED, is that you under another name of Mojave?
> 
> If it is you were thrown off KP for ugly remarks.


Yeah, and you never made one nasty remark? pffft


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, for heavens sake! Is this literally true? Would political canvassers do something so anti-American? Is this legal or will they be reported? I want to know more, please.



mojave said:


> Janeway,
> 
> Before you leave, if you have any Tea Party friends who have come to Nevada to insist we, the unwashed non-Romney true believers must come to our senses - tell them to go home. At 6 am I already had a group of 4 Tea Party nutjobs ringing my doorbell.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Oh, for heavens sake! Is this literally true? Would political canvassers do something so anti-American? Is this legal or will they be reported? I want to know more, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It is true and happening all over the country. At voting places , by phone, and door knockers. I had 3 different people in the last 2 weeks trying to change my vote and getting pretty nasty when I don't. Our attorney general and sec of state will have police at all polling places on election day. These people harrass people in voting lines, holding up the lines hoping that people won't get their vote in before the polls close. All who show up here will be removed from the premises. Yes, it's very real.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> It is true and happening all over the country. At voting places , by phone, and door knockers. I had 3 different people in the last 2 weeks trying to change my vote and getting pretty nasty when I don't. Our attorney general and sec of state will have police at all polling places on election day. These people harrass people in voting lines, holding up the lines hoping that people won't get their vote in before the polls close. All who show up here will be removed from the premises. Yes, it's very real.


I won't believe it until I see proof - photographs, sworn testimony, confessions.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Can anyone who is a Romney supporter defend any of the comments of John Sununu? Why isn't Romney firing him or even denouncing what he said?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > It is true and happening all over the country. At voting places , by phone, and door knockers. I had 3 different people in the last 2 weeks trying to change my vote and getting pretty nasty when I don't. Our attorney general and sec of state will have police at all polling places on election day. These people harrass people in voting lines, holding up the lines hoping that people won't get their vote in before the polls close. All who show up here will be removed from the premises. Yes, it's very real.
> ...


Believe what you want. Google it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Can anyone who is a Romney supporter defend any of the comments of John Sununu? Why isn't Romney firing him or even denouncing what he said?


Romney has been very quiet when it comes to denouncing people like Mourdock and Sonunu. But he really stepped in it today with the Jeep Lie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting these messages but just a thought:
> ...


Why are you being so nasty is it because your friends were thrown off KP last week? I thought we "buried" the hatchet but you seem to keep digging it up.

Have a bad day dear? Well, I'm wishing for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Let's see now. We have Obama focusing on "b" words. We've had "big bird", "binders", bayonets, and now "b*lls*itters". Very, very classy. About what you would expect from an illegitamate b*st*rd with no upbringing.

Oh and I forgot to mention Biden's very, very also classy remark to Ty Woods's grieving father about balls!!!!!
And we wonder why this country is in a mess????


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess you'd rather have the rich guy who tells the biggest whoppers and flip-flops all over the place? And I see you haven't cleaned up your language or stopped the name-calling. What can we expect from the party who has John Sununu as a chief advisor?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I guess you'd rather have the rich guy who tells the biggest whoppers and flip-flops all over the place? And I see you haven't cleaned up your language or stopped the name-calling. What can we expect from the party who has John Sununu as a chief advisor?


LOL! Gotcha! No good answer AGAIN!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

What? I don't even know what you're talking about, but you don't have to bother to "enlighten" me.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Just one more thought! When Romney changes his stance on a subject it's "flip-flopping"? But when Obo changes his stance on anything it's "evolving"? Very interesting AND convenient AND hypocritical. 

The Progs are really getting desperate as the polls swing RIGHT!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I guess you'd rather have the rich guy who tells the biggest whoppers and flip-flops all over the place? And I see you haven't cleaned up your language or stopped the name-calling. What can we expect from the party who has John Sununu as a chief advisor?


You are absolutely right! I would much rather have Romney and Ryan - for a multitude of reasons. At least I don't have to hit the mute button if they're talking when my grandkids are here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I guess you'd rather have the rich guy who tells the biggest whoppers and flip-flops all over the place? And I see you haven't cleaned up your language or stopped the name-calling. What can we expect from the party who has John Sununu as a chief advisor?


You are absolutely right! I would much rather have Romney and Ryan - for a multitude of reasons. At least I don't have to hit the mute button if they're talking when my grandkids are here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I guess you'd rather have the rich guy who tells the biggest whoppers and flip-flops all over the place? And I see you haven't cleaned up your language or stopped the name-calling. What can we expect from the party who has John Sununu as a chief advisor?


I think I would like that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Just one more thought! When Romney changes his stance on a subject it's "flip-flopping"? But when Obo changes his stance on anything it's "evolving"? Very interesting AND convenient AND hypocritical.
> 
> The Progs are really getting desperate as the polls swing RIGHT!


It's flip-flopping because he does it all the time and can't even remember which side he's supposed to be on until someone tells him which audience he's speaking to. During the last debate he stole Obama's positions because he didn't know what his policy was for that day.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I guess you'd rather have the rich guy who tells the biggest whoppers and flip-flops all over the place? And I see you haven't cleaned up your language or stopped the name-calling. What can we expect from the party who has John Sununu as a chief advisor?


Oh please, Obama has been lying for the last 4 years. Get real.

Who is telling the biggest whoppers and flip flopping over the Libya attacks? The administration is still lying and trying to cover up what went on, what they knew, and what they didn't do that they should have done. There is absolutely NO HONOR in this administration. No one has the balls to take responsibility, they are too busy blaming everyone else. This is so sad for our great country. Change can't come soon enough.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you'd rather have the rich guy who tells the biggest whoppers and flip-flops all over the place? And I see you haven't cleaned up your language or stopped the name-calling. What can we expect from the party who has John Sununu as a chief advisor?
> ...


The Benghazi thing is treasonous! To say the least! This idiot is sooooo incompetent, he can't even pull off an effective cover-up. He deserves impeachment and MORE!

Oh, and btw, Al, I guess that Obo has "evolved" into thinking that oil drilling is NOW a good idea since all his green initiatives
are going belly up and the price of gasoline has become a campaign issue. This administration is a disgustingly, disgraceful
attempt to change the face of America and guess what? IT ISN'T WORKING!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you'd rather have the rich guy who tells the biggest whoppers and flip-flops all over the place? And I see you haven't cleaned up your language or stopped the name-calling. What can we expect from the party who has John Sununu as a chief advisor?
> ...


Aren't we just getting a little carried away? The interview in Rolling Stone has the words printed. Not the news shows. It's bleeped out as you are well aware.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


Neither is Romnesia


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

you dn't know what the investigation of the Libya attacks will bring out. How can you say if hey are lying or not? Because Rush Limbaugh told yout to?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Just one more thought! When Romney changes his stance on a subject it's "flip-flopping"? But when Obo changes his stance on anything it's "evolving"? Very interesting AND convenient AND hypocritical.
> ...


al, you should post the link here of Romney debating himself. Maybe they will see then what his flip flopping is all about.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a classic--Mittens debating himself

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bZfXvFAeHVo&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Ffeature%3Dplayer_embedded%26v%3DbZfXvFAeHVo


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Janeway, give it up. Looks like your friends left too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Let's see now. We have Obama focusing on "b" words. We've had "big bird", "binders", bayonets, and now "b*lls*itters". Very, very classy. About what you would expect from an illegitamate b*st*rd with no upbringing.
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention Biden's very, very also classy remark to Ty Woods's grieving father about balls!!!!!
> And we wonder why this country is in a mess????


Wow, Bydie, those are some pretty venomous words. BTW it was Romnesia who mentioned having binders full of women. 
Joe tells it like it is, unlike romney and Ryan.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> you dn't know what the investigation of the Libya attacks will bring out. How can you say if hey are lying or not? Because Rush Limbaugh told yout to?


I have a pretty good idea - in fact, anybody who's been watching this all take place knows there has been attempted deception of the American people.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see now. We have Obama focusing on "b" words. We've had "big bird", "binders", bayonets, and now "b*lls*itters". Very, very classy. About what you would expect from an illegitamate b*st*rd with no upbringing.
> ...


Your answer indicates that you didn't hear what Biden said. KP might not allow it. I'll try to clean it up. Biden said to the grieving father as his son's coffin stood feet away, and in a voice loud enough that the father was embarrassed, " Did your son always have b___s (gonads) as big as cue balls?" I guess Biden thought that was a jolly good compliment to pay the man who risked his career and lost his life saving another human being. 
Yes - I'll take Romney, the devoted husband and father who inherited money and gave it all away, who made millions and then turned down a salary when working to fix the Olympics, the man who served as Governor without pay. Service runs through his life. Yes, I'll take him gladly.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If this comment is true, I think it's awful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If this comment is true, I think it's awful.


I'm sorry to say it is true. If you want to hear the father explaining what happened, click on this link. Near the bottom of the page, there is a video which plays the father's words. First he describes meeting Obama and Clinton, and then he tells about Biden coming over and saying this.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2223554/


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, I saw all the stuff you've posted, and I think it was a crass, inappropriate comment, if it's true. Don't you wonder why he went to Glen Beck, etc., instead of the "regular" news outlets? Please don't say the mainstream media is biased.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


That Joe Biden, he has such a way with words==NOT.
Everytime he talks, its a gaffe. Vote for Romney/Ryan


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


I am back been very busy. :-D Jane are you feeling better? Hope the kidney infection is clearing up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mariaps said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Ok I think I will vote for Romney/Ryan! Speaking of harassment. In my home town the black dems are attacking everyone at the court house and trying to get everyone to vote for blacks only. In the absentee voting. It has been on the news in Little Rock and all the papers here. Attention not REPUBS but DEMS are the harrassors. :thumbdown:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I saw all the stuff you've posted, and I think it was a crass, inappropriate comment, if it's true. Don't you wonder why he went to Glen Beck, etc., instead of the "regular" news outlets? Please don't say the mainstream media is biased.


I won't SAY the mainstream media is biased, I'll just post it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Puh-lease. You people on the other side think NBC, NPR, CBS, ABC are liberal media because you're so used to "fair and balanced Fox" and other right-wing rags I've never even heard, that you wouldn't know unbiased if it hit you in the face. It's laughable.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


Oh well! Silly me then! Disgusting and to think it referenced a 6 year old child. That you would condone such a thing says a lot.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see now. We have Obama focusing on "b" words. We've had "big bird", "binders", bayonets, and now "b*lls*itters". Very, very classy. About what you would expect from an illegitamate b*st*rd with no upbringing.
> ...


I believe you wouldn't think the words were so venomous if it were your son lying in that flag draped coffin while his "Commander-in-Chief" and his minnions were making crude jokes about him.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

That's "minion."


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Don't bother wasting your time. I will pay attention when you come up with one original thought....not something you've heard spewed by Rachel Madcow or Fat Ed or Chris "No longer so Thrilled " up his leg Matthews. 
The Romnesia thing got old after the first time Obo parroted it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I saw all the stuff you've posted, and I think it was a crass, inappropriate comment, if it's true. Don't you wonder why he went to Glen Beck, etc., instead of the "regular" news outlets? Please don't say the mainstream media is biased.


Well, if it's not true, then that grieving father lied about it. I'd hate to think he would do that - and just make up a story like that out of the blue. Who would think of that when mourning a child?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ms Bydie, There is a distinct difference between examining new information and saying whatever you have to say to 'hopefully' be elected. I believe Pres. Obama is in the first group and Romney is in the last.

Aren't you supposed to be somewhere else?



Bydie said:


> Just one more thought! When Romney changes his stance on a subject it's "flip-flopping"? But when Obo changes his stance on anything it's "evolving"? Very interesting AND convenient AND hypocritical.
> 
> The Progs are really getting desperate as the polls swing RIGHT!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

bonbf3, Kindly refrain from double posting. Once is quite enough.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Ms Bydie, There is a distinct difference between examining new information and saying whatever you have to say to 'hopefully' be elected. I believe Pres. Obama is in the first group and Romney is in the last.
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be somewhere else?
> 
> ...


Dear Snoozi,
I believe I still have the freedom to be where I wish to be. Is it bothersome to you to be faced with facts and the truth? 
BTW, how are those polls working for ya???? Foul Mouth Obo is going to have to buy a lot of beers to get enough votes to also buy those swing states!!!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

You know, I have to laugh every time you talk about facts and the truth! It's really quite humorous coming from the right where playing loose with facts and making derogatory comments is par for the course. Karl Rove 101, and it speaks volumes about you as a person and the right as a whole.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ist seems to me that Obama holds the record for telling lies, and his name calling is getting worst.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You know, I have to laugh every time you talk about facts and the truth! It's really quite humorous coming from the right where playing loose with facts and making derogatory comments is par for the course. Karl Rove 101, and it speaks volumes about you as a person and the right as a whole.


President Obama, has a few not so great backers going for him like the weather man, ect. So I would think that he is ahead with the shady people backing him too.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Ms Bydie, There is a distinct difference between examining new information and saying whatever you have to say to 'hopefully' be elected. I believe Pres. Obama is in the first group and Romney is in the last.
> ...


Oh wait a minute! The Foul Mouthed Slime Bag isn't paying for the beers. I AM! I wonder if he'll be able to get his "free ticket" total from 1.4 Billion to 2 Billion before January of 2013!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to know why the Left press MSNBC CNN and left newspapers are now attcking the Morman faith. Is it because they have lost their minds or are they afraid they may just lose the election to the Right. What will happen to them if it happens that the right wins?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ist seems to me that Obama holds the record for telling lies, and his name calling is getting worst.


Hi YarnLady
I'm not talking about the candidates, I'm talking about the supporters. Obama is still the president. I hated President Bush but I would never think to call him a slimeball or sleaze bag, even if I thought it. A huge difference between the left and the right. Rove is known for slinging dirt and he's passed it down to all his minions.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know anything about MSNBC attacking the Mormon faith. Enlighten me.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I recognise and appreciate that you ladies are all actually quite frightened and are venting because what else can you do?

You all can vote only once though, and are unlikely to change each others' views? Will this posting continue after the North American elections I wonder.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're quite right. There should be a large barbeque of roast crow for half. I bet the chatter will die down fast. Enjoy a cool drink and chuckle.



Omnivore said:


> It's gonna be a laugh dipping into this site after, as well as before the North American elections. Seriously, I recognise and appreciate that you ladies are all actually quite worried, and I probably have no business being flippant like this about you all growling at each other :? but it's something to do when I have a break from the hard slog, with a hot drink, ay.
> 
> You all can vote only once though, and are unlikely to change each others' views?


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Oops - I felt shame  and changed my post; too late sorry and apologies to all for having been flippant. Gonna put my head down and sew up a baby-dress, now. Deepest apologies to every lady on the site. I know politics affect our future, and it's not really a laughing matter.


damemary said:


> You're quite right. There should be a large barbeque of roast crow for half. I bet the chatter will die down fast. Enjoy a cool drink and chuckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Omnivore,
Thanks for posting. Now these people will see that you and Ingried are not the same person as they have been saying .
Wrong again!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I watched the whole thing. Balls is not a dirty word. There are all kinds of balls. Golf balls, basketballs, bowlingballs, tennis balls, etc. The only perfect person to walk this earth was hung on a cross. You can have Romney. I wouldn't want a pathological liar and sneak in the White House. And no Obama does not fit that bill.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Ms Bydie, There is  a distinct difference between examining new information and saying whatever you have to say to 'hopefully' be elected. I believe Pres. Obama is in the first group and Romney is in the last.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to know why the Left press MSNBC CNN and left newspapers are now attcking the Morman faith. Is it because they have lost their minds or are they afraid they may just lose the election to the Right. What will happen to them if it happens that the right wins?


Then America will be sold to China


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Aaw I know, but I don't want to rub anyone's nose in it because I can see how frightened you all must be, and fair enough, too. Thank you though, Northwoods Gal. Hugs to the whole damn lot of you, and I hope the more humane candidate wins your election.


Northwoods Gal said:


> Omnivore,
> Thanks for posting. Now these people will see that you and Ingried are not the same person as they have been saying .
> Wrong again![/quoteI


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hugs back at ya, Omnivore!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> bonbf3, Kindly refrain from double posting. Once is quite enough.


Seriously? I'm just trying to spread my wisdom around!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I enjoy listening to "The Bible Answer Man". Google him to find him on a radio station near you. I think you can hear him online, too. This man is well grounded in Christian theology, and you would all do well to learn from him. I encourage you especially to ask him about Mormonism, before you vote for Romney.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see now. We have Obama focusing on "b" words. We've had "big bird", "binders", bayonets, and now "b*lls*itters". Very, very classy. About what you would expect from an illegitamate b*st*rd with no upbringing.
> ...


Some of you act like Mr. Romney had binders full of women's photos which he then used like a catalog or something from which to order. That's pretty far-fetched! It was obvious to me he was referring to binders full of women's resumes. Back in those days, resumes were still on paper, and a binder would have contained them. Nothing sinister, malicious or unseemly about it.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> That's "minion."


Correcting spelling when unnecessary for comprehension or clarification is really petty. We all make mistakes. Shall we watch for yours and point them out?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know why the Left press MSNBC CNN and left newspapers are now attcking the Morman faith. Is it because they have lost their minds or are they afraid they may just lose the election to the Right. What will happen to them if it happens that the right wins?
> ...


America has already been "sold" to China!
It may be a good idea to see how much money Obama has already borrowed from China!!! You may have heard about the astounding increase of our national debt during the last four years. Much of it has been loaned to our children and grand children. Thank Obama.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

18 Facts That Dispute Obama's Lies About the Economy.

Barack Obama in bold and brazen fashion is claiming the US economy has improved since his inauguration. I hate to foil his fantasy, but the president needs to stop day dreaming.

Despite what the lamestream media is telling us, the unemployment crisis is far worse now than it was when Obama took office.

Home values have plummeted, health insurance premiums have increased, gas has gone through the roof, the number of Americans living in poverty is exponentially increasing and the national debt has increased by a whopping five trillion dollars.

The following are 18 statistics that prove that the economy has not improved since Barack Obama became the president of the United States . . .

#1 Today there are 88 million working age Americans that are not employed and that are not looking for employment. That is an all-time record high.

#2 When Barack Obama was elected, the percentage of unemployed Americans that had been out of work for more than 52 weeks was less than 15%. Today, it is above 30%.

#3 There are 1.2 million fewer jobs in America today than there were when Barack Obama was inaugurated.

#4 When Barack Obama first took office, the number of long-term unemployed workers in the United States was approximately 2.6 million. Today, that number is sitting at 5.6 million.

#5 The average duration of unemployment in the United States is hovering close to an all-time record high.

#6 During the Obama administration, worker health insurance costs have risen by 23 percent.

#7 Since Barack Obama has been president, the average price of a gallon of gasoline in the United States has increased by 90 percent.

#8 Since Barack Obama has been president, home values in the United States have declined by another 13 percent.

#9 Under Barack Obama, new home sales in the U.S. set a brand new all-time record low in 2009, they set a brand new all-time record low again in 2010, and they set a brand new all-time record low once again during 2011.

#10 Since Barack Obama took office, the number of Americans living in poverty has risen by more than 6 million.

#11 Since Barack Obama entered the White House, the number of Americans on food stamps has increased from 32 million to 46 million.

#12 The amount of money that the federal government gives directly to Americans has increased by 32 percent since Barack Obama entered the White House.

#13 According to the U.S. Census Bureau, the percentage of Americans living in extreme poverty is now sitting at an all-time high.

#14 When Barack Obama first took office, an ounce of gold was going for about $850. Today an ounce of gold costs more than $1700 an ounce.

#15 Since Barack Obama became president, the size of the U.S. national debt has increased by 44 percent.

#16 During Barack Obamas first two years in office, the U.S. government added more to the U.S. national debt than the first 100 U.S. Congresses combined.

#17 During the Obama administration, the U.S. government has accumulated more debt than it did from the time that George Washington took office to the time that Bill Clinton took office.

#18 The U.S. national debt has been increasing by an average of more than 4 billion dollars per day since the beginning of the Obama administration.

When evaluating the health of the American economy, short-term economic numbers dont tell the whole story. Sometimes they go up and sometimes they do down.

Instead, the key is to look at the long-term balance sheet numbers. When you do that, it quickly becomes apparent how appalling our economic decline has been.

The size of federal government debt is exploding, state and local governments all over the country are drowning in debt, our collective national wealth is decreasing and our ability to produce new wealth is also being reduced as our economic infrastructure is systematically gutted.

We proved we werent racist four years ago, now lets prove were not completely stupid. Vote for Mitt Romney in November.

Until next time . . . Wake Up America!

Kevin A. Lehmann

Read more: http://janmorganmedia.com/2012/10/18-facts-that-dispute-obamas-lies-about-the-economy/#ixzz2AakNKnAB


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Yes, there are many kinds of balls. Given Biden's use of the f-word on national tv, to which kind was he referring, in your mind?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Where is the tipping point? I was a supporter of Richard Nixon, and it was very hard for me to accept the facts surrounding Watergate. It is a very difficult, but necessary, intellectual challenge to wrap your mind around facts which indict someone you have supported and appreciated. However, it is hard to ignore the facts of the tragedy in Libya. Our fellow citizens died in the rescue of others when help was repeatedly requested and repeatedly denied. The larger question is why isn't someone accepting responsibility for this. It is a huge responsibility and a damaging one. It would take character and courage to admit that you either didn't know what was going on or that you knew and denied help. If we clear our heads and look at what has happened, we must ask ourselves if our president has earned another term in office. By his actions and his decision not to reveal what happened in the Libya matter, I believe he has forced the hands of his supporters and disqualified himself from a second term. This is not a happy time for anyone, and winning the election at the cost of innocent human lives is a sad victory for either side.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Absolutely right, Garden Girl!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > That's "minion."
> ...


Right again, my horticultural friend. It is also rude, inconsiderate, and unkind.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> 18 Facts That Dispute Obama's Lies About the Economy.
> 
> Barack Obama in bold and brazen fashion is claiming the US economy has improved since his inauguration. I hate to foil his fantasy, but the president needs to stop day dreaming.
> 
> ...


Excellent, Bydie!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The pertinent fact is that his campaign used the incident to try to attract women's votes.....which they were trailing. Why a need to just see a binders of qualified WOMEN'S resumes? Because they didn't know any.



GardenGirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A minion is a servile follower according to Webster's Dictionary.



GardenGirl said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > That's "minion."
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This 'analysis' is being discredited as the objective investigation goes on. It is an obvious attempt to attract votes.

OBAMA/BIDEN 2012 OBAMA/BIDEN 2012 OBAMA/BIDEN



bonbf3 said:


> Where is the tipping point? I was a supporter of Richard Nixon, and it was very hard for me to accept the facts surrounding Watergate. It is a very difficult, but necessary, intellectual challenge to wrap your mind around facts which indict someone you have supported and appreciated. However, it is hard to ignore the facts of the tragedy in Libya. Our fellow citizens died in the rescue of others when help was repeatedly requested and repeatedly denied. The larger question is why isn't someone accepting responsibility for this. It is a huge responsibility and a damaging one. It would take character and courage to admit that you either didn't know what was going on or that you knew and denied help. If we clear our heads and look at what has happened, we must ask ourselves if our president has earned another term in office. By his actions and his decision not to reveal what happened in the Libya matter, I believe he has forced the hands of his supporters and disqualified himself from a second term. This is not a happy time for anyone, and winning the election at the cost of innocent human lives is a sad victory for either side.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why is a question to clarify meaning in a word correcting spelling? They are two very different things. I think that you and the minions are petty, deceitful and desparate. It is your actions that lead me to this decision.



bonbf3 said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > That's "minion."
> ...


I agree with you. I do it for certain people.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Unkind? Have you looked at the posts of the writer who was corrected? That was nothing compared to her/his malicious posts and trashy language.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Having another bad day dear? One or two friends left KP because they wanted to leave--your friends were thrown off --Big difference. I wondered how you managed to stay with all of your hateful remarks.

Why don't we leave the hatchet buried and at least be civil to each other? I don' have anything to gain by being hateful to you so why don't you try doing the same thing.

I'm sure you must be a very crafty person or you would not be on KP in the first place. The election will be over in a few days so crafts will keep all on KP bound together.

Happy crafting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Unkind? Have you looked at the posts of the writer who was corrected? That was nothing compared to her/his malicious posts and trashy language.


No, I didn't see it, but you could be right. This seems to be a place for venting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Very nice, Janeway.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Puh-lease. You people on the other side think NBC, NPR, CBS, ABC are liberal media because you're so used to "fair and balanced Fox" and other right-wing rags I've never even heard, that you wouldn't know unbiased if it hit you in the face. It's laughable.


And thats why the MSM did not report on the Libya attacks until they HAD to. Apparently it wasn't important enough.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > 18 Facts That Dispute Obama's Lies About the Economy.
> ...


 :thumbup: Go Sis!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Omnivore,
> Thanks for posting. Now these people will see that you and Ingried are not the same person as they have been saying .
> Wrong again!


A person can change at will , and still slip up in other sites. She is two in one, as is her other half.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know why the Left press MSNBC CNN and left newspapers are now attcking the Morman faith. Is it because they have lost their minds or are they afraid they may just lose the election to the Right. What will happen to them if it happens that the right wins?
> ...


It already has been we owe China more than we will be able to pay back in 20 to 30 years, and are still borrowing from them. That is a proven fact.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: right on. Get it. :roll: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Puh-lease. You people on the other side think NBC, NPR, CBS, ABC are liberal media because you're so used to "fair and balanced Fox" and other right-wing rags I've never even heard, that you wouldn't know unbiased if it hit you in the face. It's laughable.
> ...


Check and see who on these news cast are Democrat's ,you would be surprised.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> A minion is a servile follower according to Webster's Dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, why do you people keep changing your names. It is becoming difficult to know who is who these days.

What was wrong with the name Snoozi-Suzi? I have been Janeway since joining this group and do not intend to change the name. Could you please tell me the purpose of the name change?

Maybe I am missing something in KP--don't have a clue what a name change would do for me so please inform me.

:?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Where is the tipping point? I was a supporter of Richard Nixon, and it was very hard for me to accept the facts surrounding Watergate. It is a very difficult, but necessary, intellectual challenge to wrap your mind around facts which indict someone you have supported and appreciated. However, it is hard to ignore the facts of the tragedy in Libya. Our fellow citizens died in the rescue of others when help was repeatedly requested and repeatedly denied. The larger question is why isn't someone accepting responsibility for this. It is a huge responsibility and a damaging one. It would take character and courage to admit that you either didn't know what was going on or that you knew and denied help. If we clear our heads and look at what has happened, we must ask ourselves if our president has earned another term in office. By his actions and his decision not to reveal what happened in the Libya matter, I believe he has forced the hands of his supporters and disqualified himself from a second term. This is not a happy time for anyone, and winning the election at the cost of innocent human lives is a sad victory for either side.


45+ days after the attack and there is no transparency and no answers coming from the WH.

This goes back to the "arab spring" and the US involvement with getting the Muslim Brotherhood into Egypt and supplying the "rebels" in Libya with weapons. There is the possibility of another Fast and Furious operation gone wrong. This brings up the question of the Stevens' meeting with the Turkish ambassador before the attack. This should be the starting point for looking into the reason for the cover up. It is clear is was never about the demonstration gone bad or that stupid video. Those reasons were to try and buy the administration time to get a cover story and implement it.

Obama takes credit for the "arab spring" then he can take responsibility for the Libyan attack as well.

Petraeus has denied that he or anyone else at the CIA denied assistance to the embassy. This denial implicates Obama, since a refusal to assist would have been a presidential decision.Obama is the only one that can issue a directive to the Secretary of Defense to do something.

Sec. of Defense Panetta saying that the Pentagon didn't have enough info on what was happening on the ground is just pure BS.

What we have here is simple: The CIA is denying they did not refuse aid, the WH also denied that they denied requests for help, thus both are trying to eliminate the blame on themselves. Who does that leave? The military. Seems WH is trying to shift blame to the military. This is disgraceful. The military would have obeyed an order from the President, but no order was given.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nobody is shifting blame on anybody! As much as you want them to be, it just isn't true. WAIT FOR THE INVESTIGATION RESULTS. Sheesh!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


There are republican newscasters as well. What's your point?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > 18 Facts That Dispute Obama's Lies About the Economy.
> ...


Old news from another thread YAAWWWN


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Omnivore,
> ...


Yarnlady, 
you are so wrong! Omnivore has been on this site much longer than Ingried. You are hacking away at someone who does not deserve it. Knock it off.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Who are they? I don't know of any on the liberal media. My husband watchs all of them all day and I can't see one on those channels. I myself like Fox because the have both Dems and Reps that debate and give their veiws.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Well, the idiot should have never said that. Of course he left himself wide open for jokes and ridicule. Still doesn't matter as he has no respect for women or women's issues.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ist seems to me that Obama holds the record for telling lies, and his name calling is getting worst.


This President has put up with more racial slurs and nasty comments than any other in history. I think you are speaking in backward thoughts,


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


YAWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nobody is shifting blame on anybody! As much as you want them to be, it just isn't true. WAIT FOR THE INVESTIGATION RESULTS. Sheesh!


Wait for the investigation from who? the corrupt DOJ? No thanks, I've seen those kinds of movies before. Already know what is unfolding and will not wait for the cover up. I'll read what is unfolding and learn the truth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is shifting blame on anybody! As much as you want them to be, it just isn't true. WAIT FOR THE INVESTIGATION RESULTS. Sheesh!
> ...


If you would pay attention ou would know that there is a bipartisan investigation underway,aside fro the one led by McCarthy,oops! I meant Issa


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Binders of women


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nobody is shifting blame on anybody! As much as you want them to be, it just isn't true. WAIT FOR THE INVESTIGATION RESULTS. Sheesh!


Wait why would anyone have to wait to see an investigtion to know the truth. You can see it even before you need an investigation. They all aarae falling all over each other to say it was not their fault. Why would the President say it was a video, and now says nothing about it? They keep pointing fingers at each other and no one is taking the blame. It's not hard to read what is going on. No one's to blame? The buck stops here, Harry Truman. Nothing can be done or not done without President's approval.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > ist seems to me that Obama holds the record for telling lies, and his name calling is getting worst.
> ...


I think not dear lady Look back to JFK's running for White House. 
Plus please show proof of the racist slurs, I have not read any except what is pronouce by the Left.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Why they are like they are.....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

But it's true! Glenn Beck said so!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingreid joined Kp Sept 23, 2011, 

Omnivore joined Kp April 16,2012. 

So thats the end of that argument.Oh and Violowl joined March 4,2012, she will be the next Ingreid if Omnivore stays true to form. She already has on other sites.

That puts that to rest.

I can look up any place or country and say what is going on that day, or the history. So that proves nothing. 

Facts are facts. 

Omnivore is Ingreid all you have to do is look at her back post to see who she is. She can't keep her act going all the time. Lets Ingreid slip through.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Why they are like they are.....


stupid no words to back up just cartoons. Both of them


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Name one??? Not on NBC, ABC, or MSNBC. Not sure about CBS will have to check that out.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

The news is supposed to be just that---news. There should be no editorializing on the news. The news is supposed to be factual, and that's why the people on the right don't always recognize it. Factual reporting is not liberal media. It's just facts. Other sections of the news show or news programming can be opinion pieces. If you want the facts it's best to watch a major news outlet broadcast.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingreid joined Kp Sept 23, 2011,
> 
> Omnivore joined Kp April 16,2012.
> 
> ...


And that proves what? Be careful, yarnlady, harassing users on this site is against the rules. Be glad Omnivore has a sense of humor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is shifting blame on anybody! As much as you want them to be, it just isn't true. WAIT FOR THE INVESTIGATION RESULTS. Sheesh!
> ...


Yes that's true. That is what will happen. They thought the video would be the cover up. The man is still in jail for something that is not his fault. Holding him without bail. News uncover it tho. Some cover up! The darkness has to come to the light.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Binders of women


It is just a silly cartoon. Doesn't mean it is the truth Nwg. Who are the reb. news casters you were talking about?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The news is supposed to be just that---news. There should be no editorializing on the news. The news is supposed to be factual, and that's why the people on the right don't always recognize it. Factual reporting is not liberal media. It's just facts. Other sections of the news show or news programming can be opinion pieces. If you want the facts it's best to watch a major news outlet broadcast.


Yes it is supposed to be factual. It's not, therein lies the problem. It is biased. They also leave out facts and don't report on other news items. The major new outlets have an approval rating of 8%, hard to believe it has a lower rating than Congress. It's best to stay clear of them and you will learn something.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingreid joined Kp Sept 23, 2011,
> ...


Like Omnivore AKA Ingreid did to me??? Stating facts is Harassment???

Harass: to annoy continually

So you had better be careful too. As should Omnivore.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Binders of women
> ...


Se Cupp, MSNBC, Joe Scarborough, MSNBC, pretty much all on Fox news for a start


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

What is "it" in your previous post. "It" is biased. Mainstream news?


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

This is a giggle for me now because it makes me appear omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent - flipping heck; I'm starting to get a superiority complex hee-hee-hee :lol: :lol: :lol: I guess any attention is good; but maybe I'm being immature.

Beware oh my terrified minions (hee-hee-hee) I actually joined much earlier; my computer got invaded, I couldn't remember my password and so I joined up again with a new avatar name, "omnivore".

If you can guess what my original avatar-name was, I'll cook you up some collard greens and chitlins for a real red-neckess feed, and post a picture on the 'net so you can have a virtual-lo-calorie feast. Lots of white gravy to go with it, and some deep-fried lumps of fat.

I'm still the same humble, inoffensive (hee-hee - yeah-right) beautiful and charming person I've always been, and have never been nor ever will be, Ingried.

Geeze you poor ladies who think I'm a multiple-personality need to write some intrigue-books. I bet all this excitement keeps you young and vibrant hee-hee and puts a spring in your step and a sparkle in your eye.

"Desiderata" says we should listen to the dull and ignorant - that they too have their story"; so keep telling us all that I'm Ingried won't you. God I'm such a prize b*tch; it's a gift, I suppose.

Well; I suppose I had better get a move on; I've already flooded the kitchen floor today by not paying attention. Keep up the scintillating insights because I bet I'm not the only one who's entertained by it.

The concretor's coming soon (quakes have turned the driveway into a jigsaw puzzle) so I have to look as though I have some standards and tidy myself up, so he won't try to put one across me - there he goes bye

Sorry; false alarm; the pitter-patter of doggy-paws on the gravel path. Anyway, for yarnlady's information, here is the N.Z slang definition of "yarn"
Definition of yarn

Yarn - A story or tale.

In Australian slang, it means a fight ... hee-hee.


Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find the endless reprinting of comments quite dull when nothing is added. "Go girl." ?? with many lines of made up comments repeated twice. 

I only mention this because you see to be unable to realize that everyone skips your comment, annoyed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Professional Newscasters of either (or neither) party zealously conceal their personal opinions.

Fox "News" is a silly oxymoron. just fyi


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone interested in truth and all the facts would wait for a completed investigation. Anyone interested only in manipulation of incomplete facts would do as you do, theyarnlady. I am disappointed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Mike Wallace son Chris is on Fox right now he is a democrat so is Geraldo is a dem. Alot others too. They have alot of dems on to debate the conserves everyday. I think they are fair and balanced. I don't think Glenn Beck is on anymore. Bob Beckle is a dem also. He has a show on everyday called the Five. I don't get all my info from Fox but can see thru lies on the other channels. Left leaning not middle of the road. Alot of deception.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Omnivore,
sorry, but Hee Hee!
You will be ruling the world next, at least the world of internet forums.
You can't be Ingried because I'm sure I read somewhere in one of your posts that you were wrong about something, and of course, Ingried is never wrong. 
Also you can spell, Ingried can't, at least, not consistently.
Meanwhile, well, life is a bit dull at present, so this is a bit of amusement for poor ol' me


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> I find the endless reprinting of comments quite dull when nothing is added. "Go girl." ?? with many lines of made up comments repeated twice.
> 
> I only mention this because you see to be unable to realize that everyone skips your comment, annoyed.


 I don't like anything you say so I guess we are even. I am not annoyed just got a life and run back and forth doing things. I don't care who ignores me. That just means I am right. :XD: NWG and I are friends so maybe she doesn't want to diss me . Nor I her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Omnivore,
> sorry, but Hee Hee!
> You will be ruling the world next, at least the world of internet forums.
> You can't be Ingried because I'm sure I read somewhere in one of your posts that you were wrong about something, and of course, Ingried is never wrong.
> ...


 It is exciting on here isn't it tryalot?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Is this because none on the right can believe there is more than one person who disagrees with them?


Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingreid joined Kp Sept 23, 2011,
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Omnivore, I got the idea that you were Ingried is because you both were "never" online at the same time, but had some of the same things to say. If I am wrong then I'm sorry, but it became pretty obvious constantly on any site as I switched back and forth to where Ingried had been online and wasn't any longer, but you were--so what were we to think as this happened every time one of you were online.

Explain this oddity please.

We know Ingried is either already back or will be back soon as even those who have been online are changing their names..snoozing Suzi is now Damemary! See the problem?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Janeway
Did you ever get squared away on your iPad? And how are you feeling?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > I find the endless reprinting of comments quite dull when nothing is added. "Go girl." ?? with many lines of made up comments repeated twice.
> ...


I am glad we are friends too Country Bumpkin. It just shows you can disagree on some things but still be friends. It is a shame more can't decide to do the same.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > damemary said:
> ...


I have a few more friends that are libs too. I am proud to be your friend Shirley. It took us awhile but we got there. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > damemary said:
> ...


I have a few more friends that are libs too. I am proud to be your friend Shirley. It took us awhile but we got there. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > damemary said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

And we will remain friends. I value your friendship highly.

We have snow here -- and winter seems to have arrived. I hope none of you are in the path of the storm. I know it might influence the election, but that is much less important than the lives of the people in its path. 

I pray for all who are in the way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry about that am trying to fix it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> And we will remain friends. I value your friendship highly.
> 
> We have snow here -- and winter seems to have arrived. I hope none of you are in the path of the storm. I know it might influence the election, but that is much less important than the lives of the people in its path.
> 
> I pray for all who are in the way.


It is just getting cool here. We are not in the path of the storm . There are alot on here that are. Yes prayers for their safety. I value our friendship too Shirley! Hugs


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry Janeway I just wouldn't know where to begin because I couldn't get my head around it. Maths is my weak point, and so is a spatial-sense, so since when I send a post they put it on American time, I would have to be a rocket scientist to work that one out.

As Yarnlady said, anyone could post any old thing, so I wouldn't know how to prove I am who I say I am, and I sure don't want to start giving away private information as I would feel pretty vulnerable, which you could appreciate. It's 1:37 in the afternoon here in Christchurch, and the 29th of October; I'm posting now; let's see what time pops up on the left of the post ...

Anyway, it's quite fun, and I don't feel any of the ladies is being malicious so I can live with it.


Janeway said:


> Omnivore, I got the idea that you were Ingried is because you both were "never" online at the same time, but had some of the same things to say. If I am wrong then I'm sorry, but it became pretty obvious constantly on any site as I switched back and forth to where Ingried had been online and wasn't any longer, but you were--so what were we to think as this happened every time one of you were online.
> 
> Explain this oddity please.
> 
> We know Ingried is either already back or will be back soon as even those who have been online are changing their names..snoozing Suzi is now Damemary! See the problem?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi Janeway
> Did you ever get squared away on your iPad? And how are you feeling?


Well, I have not used the Ipad much but someone at church told hubby that to come to coffee shop at church any evening and they would be happy to "walk" us through the process.

I have a severe kidney infection that has kept me in bed for over a week or so but am waiting for cat scan and cystoscope on Tuesday. Fever comes and goes so don't know when it will appear so am staying at home.

Last night at church, my 12 year old GD won first place in the pie baking contest with her peanut butter pie. She is 11 but will be 12 on 11/18/12. I missed it because the fever returned so I was in bed! Darn it!

Thanks for asking about my health. Wishing you a good day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi omnivore --- It really is omnivore as we have had conversations about New zealand. 

yes, people must be able to come in as other people, no way that I can see that it can be stopped. there is no way they can even tell where you are from. you can put down anything. 

I have felt that our friend Sharky (not the first one - she was nice)is back, but who knows if I am right. Have thought so for some time. I guess it is a matter of talking nice and it won't matter. 

I hope everyone is safe


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Shirley
I've thought Sharky was back, too. There's one particular character that sounds like him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi omnivore --- It really is omnivore as we have had conversations about New zealand.
> 
> yes, people must be able to come in as other people, no way that I can see that it can be stopped. there is no way they can even tell where you are from. you can put down anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sharky has been back ever since right after he was banned in my opinion. 

Not quite as nasty, guess she/he wanted to stick around and argue. 

How are you doing Al? well I hope. I am concerned about the storm as Rachel, the other manager of our workshops is from New Jersey -- so please people ,say prayers for her and other coastal residents.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm doing OK, Shirley, but I've had a bad few weeks. My niece is very ill, so I went back to Minnesota to visit her and my sister. I feel so sorry for her. She's just 63, and my sister is very worried. Then the week before I left, my oldest dog died. We were very attached to her;she was almost 17.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm doing OK, Shirley, but I've had a bad few weeks. My niece is very ill, so I went back to Minnesota to visit her and my sister. I feel so sorry for her. She's just 63, and my sister is very worried. Then the week before I left, my oldest dog died. We were very attached to her;she was almost 17.


Oh dear, I am sorry. I saw your post about your dog. that is so sad too. How is your niece now? getting better I hope. take care- that is a terrible storm -- it puts things into perspective.

take care and I hope things pick up for your niece and family. sorry about your dog. it is sad when they leave us.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks Country bumpkins . I got to know her at the beginning and we nearly became friends- but politics got in the way. It was always unusual, as she changed overnight, and the person I got to know would never have told me the terrible message she pm'd me. I have never believed it was her. oh well what is past is past.

If you say so then I know it is true -- I should have asked you before but didn't want to let politics get in the way. 

The storm is starting to hit New York and New Jersey. I am concerned about prismaticr who helps me with the workshop section. She lives in NJ and the Governor has told thousands to evacuate. Also all the subways are closed. such a worry. 

We had an earthquake near the Queen Charlotte Islands, north of Vancouver Island last night - lucky no loss of life. lots of terrible weather. I guess the cold is not that bad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm doing OK, Shirley, but I've had a bad few weeks. My niece is very ill, so I went back to Minnesota to visit her and my sister. I feel so sorry for her. She's just 63, and my sister is very worried. Then the week before I left, my oldest dog died. We were very attached to her;she was almost 17.


I'm so sorry about these sad times for you Alcameron. 
I'm sorry about your dog. You must have given her a very good life since she lived for 17 years. I hope that gives you some comfort.
I hope your niece gets well soon. 
bonbf3 (bonnie)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for the kind thoughts. Difficult times for us. My niece is terminal.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you for the kind thoughts. Difficult times for us. My niece is terminal.


So sorry to hear about your neice. Prayers for her. Is the dog in your pic? I know you are missing it. It is so hard to lose a pet after you have had it so long. Makes your heart hurt.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Actually, my avatar is my youngest Westie, Lucy. I'll look for a picture of my old dog,Wendy. She didn't look so cute because her facial hair was discolored from putting medication in her eyes. We have another dog, Hiro, we adopted a few years ago.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you for the kind thoughts. Difficult times for us. My niece is terminal.


I'm so sorry for all of you. It's hard to lose a parent, but losing a child would be the absolute worst, even a grown child.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> tryalot said:
> 
> 
> > Omnivore,
> ...


yes Country, at times!
At least my pickled eggs turned out good
:thumbup:


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

oops


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

oops hit wrong key or something; sorry


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

To hell with politics for the moment - that hurricane Sandy sounds TERRIFYING and I want you all to be safe. It's the first item on our news over here. Grim and scary as hell. Awful!

It's 8:35pm/20:35hrs 29th October and Monday here. Be safe!!!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

damemary said:


> Why is a question to clarify meaning in a word correcting spelling? They are two very different things. I think that you and the minions are petty, deceitful and desparate. It is your actions that lead me to this decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damemary,

You are right: there's a difference between a question about a word's meaning and correcting the actual spelling of a word, BUT alcameron did not question the meaning of a word. There was no "question" at all.

It is obvious by her post that correcting the spelling was the intent. Now you, too, stand corrected.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Folks, My spelling gets really bad if the faster I type. If a misspelling changes the meaning of the message, sure, ask the person who wrote it. Let's not bother with misspelings and typos unless the obscure the meaning of a nessage. This isn't really a spelling school...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm doing OK, Shirley, but I've had a bad few weeks. My niece is very ill, so I went back to Minnesota to visit her and my sister. I feel so sorry for her. She's just 63, and my sister is very worried. Then the week before I left, my oldest dog died. We were very attached to her;she was almost 17.


So sorry for all of the heartache you are going through especially about your niece. She is so young. I will keep you in my prayers to help soothe your woes during these difficult times.

Sorry about your dog as we dearly love them and they return our love. I understand how you will miss him.

I will keep you, your neice and your beloved dog in my prayers as since I'm Indian, we believe our pets also goes to that "Land of Plenty" which is the same thing as "heaven" where we can again enjoy everything we had on Earth.

Sending love to your family. Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Folks, My spelling gets really bad if the faster I type. If a misspelling changes the meaning of the message, sure, ask the person who wrote it. Let's not bother with misspelings and typos unless the obscure the meaning of a nessage. This isn't really a spelling school...


You are sooooooo right SeattleS as we all should "just" try to get along as in my opinion, there is only "one" perfect person and it is not me! Why can't we just voice our opinions without being so hateful?

Alcameron, is going through a difficult time in her life so why can't we "bury" the hatchet and just be kind to her and others who are going through a difficult time in our lives? We should put our arms around her and give her our "love."

Her neice is gravely ill and to make matters worse, she has lost her beloved 17 year old dog.

The power of prayer is strong so before anyone writes anything hateful to others, please say a prayer in whatever religion you practice or if you don't believe in any religion, then send well wishes for Alcameron and her neice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Folks, My spelling gets really bad if the faster I type. If a misspelling changes the meaning of the message, sure, ask the person who wrote it. Let's not bother with misspelings and typos unless the obscure the meaning of a nessage. This isn't really a spelling school...


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, My spelling gets really bad if the faster I type. If a misspelling changes the meaning of the message, sure, ask the person who wrote it. Let's not bother with misspelings and typos unless the obscure the meaning of a nessage. This isn't really a spelling school...
> ...


That's so nice of you, Janeway. This is exactly why we should always be considerate. We never know what someone else is going through.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Folks, My spelling gets really bad if the faster I type. If a misspelling changes the meaning of the message, sure, ask the person who wrote it. Let's not bother with misspelings and typos unless the obscure the meaning of a nessage. This isn't really a spelling school...


Thanx SeattleSoul. That's whut I've bin saying. Maybee they'll lissen too you. This post is a test!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, My spelling gets really bad if the faster I type. If a misspelling changes the meaning of the message, sure, ask the person who wrote it. Let's not bother with misspelings and typos unless the obscure the meaning of a nessage. This isn't really a spelling school...
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. Everyone goes through traumatic life events, and when we "speak" online, we don't see others' faces or know what is going on in their lives. It's easier to be nasty when you don't know these things. I have told people in PM's what's going on in my life and wouldn't have brought it up except Designer asked about how I was. 
When a person is attacked (we're all guilty) it is very difficult to not respond the same way. Turning the other cheek is hard. I'm going to stay off the forum more because it isn't doing me or anyone else any good. I really have a hard time responding to posts that use really derogatory language about our president and his supporters, and at the same time I feel as though I've had to respond. He has taken a lot of abuse from Congress and leaders of the other party. It is beneath us as individuals and as a country.
So, thanks for the kind words. I can hardly wait for the election to be over.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm doing OK, Shirley, but I've had a bad few weeks. My niece is very ill, so I went back to Minnesota to visit her and my sister. I feel so sorry for her. She's just 63, and my sister is very worried. Then the week before I left, my oldest dog died. We were very attached to her;she was almost 17.


alcameron,

My condolences to you for the loss of your beloved pet, and my prayers for you, your sister and niece.
Hang in there, alcameron. You have a lot of support here on KP.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Everyone goes through traumatic life events, and when we "speak" online, we don't see others' faces or know what is going on in their lives. It's easier to be nasty when you don't know these things. I have told people in PM's what's going on in my life and wouldn't have brought it up except Designer asked about how I was.
> When a person is attacked (we're all guilty) it is very difficult to not respond the same way. Turning the other cheek is hard. I'm going to stay off the forum more because it isn't doing me or anyone else any good. I really have a hard time responding to posts that use really derogatory language about our president and his supporters, and at the same time I feel as though I've had to respond. He has taken a lot of abuse from Congress and leaders of the other party. It is beneath us as individuals and as a country.
> So, thanks for the kind words. I can hardly wait for the election to be over.


That's a very nice post. I agree - it is upsetting to be involved in the bickering. The "other place" is even worse. It's bad for our health to be into this negativity. We should build each other up - we're all in this together. Like you, I'll be glad when this election is OVER, no matter who wins.
Take care. You have a lot of friends here who are thinking of you and keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

GardenGirl, loved your message. It has more misspellings than mine  Mine were all unintentional, but it's fun to read what someone can do if they try :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A very practical suggestion. I agree completely.



SeattleSoul said:


> Folks, My spelling gets really bad if the faster I type. If a misspelling changes the meaning of the message, sure, ask the person who wrote it. Let's not bother with misspelings and typos unless the obscure the meaning of a nessage. This isn't really a spelling school...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

While Obama cowers in the White House or appears on some mindless talk show hoping everyone will forget about voting on Nov. 6th, typical for him, Romney is out taking charge, helping people in harm's way and doing good.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/10/29/1152032/-Disaster-aid-Mitt-style-Romney-sending-campaign-bus-for-disaster-relief


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Latest Rasmussen Poll for Ohio

Romney 50% Obo 49%


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This is just not true. The President is not "cowering in the White House." This is a typical lie-laden post from the Right.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> While Obama cowers in the White House or appears on some mindless talk show hoping everyone will forget about voting on Nov. 6th, typical for him, Romney is out taking charge, helping people in harm's way and doing good.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/10/29/1152032/-Disaster-aid-Mitt-style-Romney-sending-campaign-bus-for-disaster-relief


Bydie, this just isn't true. Romney is campaigning in Ohio. Obama is doing his job.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Alcameron, you may have gotten some rude remarks from people here, but, like someone said, we don't always know what others are going through.

If you believe in an afterlife, who'll be the first to greet you? Your dog, because dogs are always glad to see their people. And I'm sure lots of us are praying for you and your sister.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Alcameron, you may have gotten some rude remarks from people here, but, like someone said, we don't always know what others are going through.
> 
> If you believe in an afterlife, who'll be the first to greet you? Your dog, because dogs are always glad to see their people. And I'm sure lots of us are praying for you and your sister.


Andrea, (Alcameron), here is something I found on KP. If you go to the website, it has a nice picture, too. I didn't show up here.

RainbowBridge.com

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the kind words. Everyone goes through traumatic life events, and when we "speak" online, we don't see others' faces or know what is going on in their lives. It's easier to be nasty when you don't know these things. I have told people in PM's what's going on in my life and wouldn't have brought it up except Designer asked about how I was.
> ...


I like this post. After the election no matter how it turns out, life will go on and we can put all the bickering behind us.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bonbf3-thank you


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Bonbf3-thank you


You are very welcome.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


Thanks for your honest response.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Did you read the link you posted? It is saying Obama is coordinating disaster relief plans etc. while Romney is taking his campaign into areas where the bus is just another problem for the security people trying to make things safe for the people in the path of the storm. I think this was your gaffe.


Bydie said:


> While Obama cowers in the White House or appears on some mindless talk show hoping everyone will forget about voting on Nov. 6th, typical for him, Romney is out taking charge, helping people in harm's way and doing good.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/10/29/1152032/-Disaster-aid-Mitt-style-Romney-sending-campaign-bus-for-disaster-relief


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Curious, why do people have to be informed of some horrible personal ordeal an individual is suffering before you can be civil to her? We should all exercise a little "in their shoes" kindness and the world would be a better place.


SeattleSoul said:


> Alcameron, you may have gotten some rude remarks from people here, but, like someone said, we don't always know what others are going through.
> 
> If you believe in an afterlife, who'll be the first to greet you? Your dog, because dogs are always glad to see their people. And I'm sure lots of us are praying for you and your sister.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Did you read the link you posted? It is saying Obama is coordinating disaster relief plans etc. while Romney is taking his campaign into areas where the bus is just another problem for the security people trying to make things safe for the people in the path of the storm. I think this was your gaffe.
> 
> 
> Bydie said:
> ...


I read it, and its tone shows its bias. Very sarcastic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Did you read the link you posted? It is saying Obama is coordinating disaster relief plans etc. while Romney is taking his campaign into areas where the bus is just another problem for the security people trying to make things safe for the people in the path of the storm. I think this was your gaffe.
> 
> 
> Bydie said:
> ...


First of all Romney isn't the President he is running for the office.At least he is thinking about other people.
Secondly President Obama is suppose to be there. Unlike what was happening in Libya when he was to busy campaigning to be brothered to be there when four men died.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If you read the entire post, some of what is quoted here, you'll see that this is not a story praising the Romney campaign.

Mitt Romney faces a major challenge looking like he cares about or would, as president, respond effectively to a disaster like Hurricane Sandy, especially given that during the primaries he called disaster relief "immoral." So while President Barack Obama has left the campaign trail to coordinate emergency response, Romney is looking for a way to seem relevant and caring. And he's hit on ... sending his campaign bus to "help with disaster relief."


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

How do you justify this? I have stated the facts as they appear all over the news. You can check any news source.

Romney has been perpetuating a lie that Jeep, which employs many people in Ohio, is moving jobs to China. This simply is not true. Chrysler, which owns Jeep, has come out with a statement saying that this is untrue, but Romney ignores the true statement and repeats the lie to scare the people of Ohio to vote for him.

Whenever someone says that Romney is a "good person of faith" s/he really needs to listen to what he says and how he allows his campaign leaders to behave. If he is such a good person, why do these lies persist? If he is such a good person why does he allow one of his main advisors, John Sununu, make derogatory statements which cannot be explained away as "a slip of the tongue"? Why doesn't Romney take him to task over these things? Why not fire him? That's something he enjoys. At least during the last campaign, John McCain responded to the woman in the audience who called Obama a Muslin or Arab. He set her straight, and made the statement on TV at a Town Hall meeting. At least he had a little class.

I just wonder how Romney supporters justify this type of behavior.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knovice knitter,

I didn't open the link until you mentioned it. You are correct. It does not show Romney in a positive way.

A demonstration of world disaster relief: Minimally helpful acts of charity like a campaign bus with donated supplies while dismantling FEMA.



knovice knitter said:


> Did you read the link you posted? It is saying Obama is coordinating disaster relief plans etc. while Romney is taking his campaign into areas where the bus is just another problem for the security people trying to make things safe for the people in the path of the storm. I think this was your gaffe.
> 
> 
> Bydie said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is the best reason of all to be polite in discussions. We never know the other person's situation. Good advice. I will try to remember knovice knitter and SeattleSoul. Thank you both for the reminder.



knovice knitter said:


> Curious, why do people have to be informed of some horrible personal ordeal an individual is suffering before you can be civil to her? We should all exercise a little "in their shoes" kindness and the world would be a better place.
> 
> 
> SeattleSoul said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Did you read the link you posted? It is saying Obama is coordinating disaster relief plans etc. while Romney is taking his campaign into areas where the bus is just another problem for the security people trying to make things safe for the people in the path of the storm. I think this was your gaffe.
> ...


OF COURSE, it was biased! It came from THE LEFT! 
My question is....was Obo watching from the Situation Room as people died because of Sandy......LIKE HE DID as Americans died in BENGHAZI????

BTW, Latest Poll from Rasmussen regarding EARLY VOTING

Romney 52%
Obo 45%

:O)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> How do you justify this? I have stated the facts as they appear all over the news. You can check any news source.
> 
> Romney has been perpetuating a lie that Jeep, which employs many people in Ohio, is moving jobs to China. This simply is not true. Chrysler, which owns Jeep, has come out with a statement saying that this is untrue, but Romney ignores the true statement and repeats the lie to scare the people of Ohio to vote for him.
> 
> ...


Well I don't have an answer for you except I think there has been enough lieing going on. Both sides have done this. It has become a campaign like none I have ever seen. Facts or no facts. I feel President Obama, has been just as guilt and more so, on this score. It will end soon enough then we will see, which one can really lead this country. I fear more for the country than just a president race. We are racing to the cliff faster and faster, and we have lost more than can be afforded. Money wise, trust wise, ect. The balloon will burst sooner than one thinks. Goverment has got to stop spending and start axing programs that are draining this country dry. Then no one will care who is President, they will be too busy trying to find away to pay the bills. We will be tax no matter who gets into office, it's a fact that some seem to not want to face. We have become a country that expect goverment to pay for everthing we want.
We have more people out of work, and therefore less people paying taxes. Then we want to add more. There is no sense in that at all. We can not get back what we have lost, and we can not keep pace with what we think we have to have, and what we really need. 
As John F. Kennedy said Ask not what your country can do for you, Ask what you can do for your Country. It's time we all said stop spending and start to save this country. Enough Pork barrel, lobbying. Plus want to add here and you may not like hearing this. Last campaign President Obama promise he would get rid of the Lobbist, and now they are still there courting our goverment to spend more.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

When programs are slashed to the bare minimum, then what? The republicans have taken an oath to Grover Norquist (rather than the American people, I guess) regarding taxation. Why won't they raise taxes on the wealthiest 1% in this country? Maybe the wealthy should ask what they can do,for their country? Why should the rest of us pay higher taxes (as compared to our income) than the richest among us? Why are republicans traditionally anti-tax? We need to pay taxes to keep our government running on the bare minimum services that we have now. You may think that government is "too big" but our government has been slashing programs right and left. If anyone more gets cut, we can take our place in the world as the richest country with the poorest health care, roads and bridges, education, etc.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lobbyists rule Washington DC, Grover Norquist is one of the biggest, wielding the most power among republicans.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> How do you justify this? I have stated the facts as they appear all over the news. You can check any news source.
> 
> Romney has been perpetuating a lie that Jeep, which employs many people in Ohio, is moving jobs to China. This simply is not true. Chrysler, which owns Jeep, has come out with a statement saying that this is untrue, but Romney ignores the true statement and repeats the lie to scare the people of Ohio to vote for him.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me, Al???? Can you say:

JOE BIDEN
David Axelrod
Valerie Jarrett
Rahm Emmuel
Jay Carney
Eric Holder
Stephanie Cutter and
on and 
on and 
on and 
on!!!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh and BTW, now we know why Obo suddenly "woke up" after his abysmal performance during the first debate. He had an Audio Prompter:

Who'd have thunk it?????

http://itmakessenseblog.com/2012/10/24/the-gangster-president-just-cant-play-anything-straight-earphone-discovered-during-debate/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron,

There are many duplicate programs out there. These programs have the same costs, services and personnel requirements. There is much waste in the government that can be eliminated without canceling programs. All the politicians promise this at some time, yet no one does anything about it after their election. This would be a good place to start after the election, both on the federal, state and local levels. I think we would be amazed at how much would be saved by doing so. It will also enable the programs to be run more efficiently.

How much more does the 1% have to pay? No one wants to make that figure known. Even if you taxed the 1% at 75% of their income, it still won't be enough to get the country out of this trouble while almost 50% of the people who earn a taxable income don't pay taxes. There has to be more revenue coming in and that means more people have to pay taxes, that is the bottom line. The 1% is just that 1%.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, does that answer the question?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> When programs are slashed to the bare minimum, then what? The republicans have taken an oath to Grover Norquist (rather than the American people, I guess) regarding taxation. Why won't they raise taxes on the wealthiest 1% in this country? Maybe the wealthy should ask what they can do,for their country? Why should the rest of us pay higher taxes (as compared to our income) than the richest among us? Why are republicans traditionally anti-tax? We need to pay taxes to keep our government running on the bare minimum services that we have now. You may think that government is "too big" but our government has been slashing programs right and left. If anyone more gets cut, we can take our place in the world as the richest country with the poorest health care, roads and bridges, education, etc.


Not only the rich are going to pay for what lies ahead but you and I and the rest of this country are going to have to pay more. We are paying out more than we have. I don't care what party, its a fact of life, no money coming in , and spending beyond our means we can not keep up. There has been no slashing, we haven't had a budget (by law we are to have one ever year) for four years. . What does that mean????? It means we having a free for all, spend spend spend. We already had the credit rating for this country down graded. If this keeps going No country will lend money to us. Do you know because of the Defict we now and I mean now and each family would have to pay 50.000 dollars just to get in the red. 
Everone wants this or that from goverment." WE ARE BROKE".

We need to stop this, and don't think President Obama and goverment body will not raise taxes. They will have too.

Europe is already on the down slide, All of them are over what they can take in. The US is in more trouble than all see, or don't want to see. All we the people seem to think I want what I want and want it now from our goverment, and no one wants to face we are broke. How do you think we are going to pay for health care bill? What cuts that have been made will cost us more . We have close down any well drilling, coal, thats makes us more dependant on Middle East for fuel. Cut military spend and we lose the ability to fight off country's that want to attack us, and don't think their are not some who want to do this. We are cutting our nuclear bombs, which will be less then other countries have. Why do you think the Russia wants to end moratorium which will allow them to grain more weapons and Nuclear bombs, because they are our friends, How about Iran, Pakstein, how about China, middle Eastern countrys. These are places that already have the ability if given to wipe us off the earth. The sky is falling the sky is falling, I am sure that will be what you think with what I have posted here.
But facts are facts, and it may not happen tommorow, next or in a year but it will happen, 
Oh we don't want war so if we get rid of our defenses, they will too. Not in this life time. 
We have become a nation of people who say I want I want and I want more to our goverment. Instead of saying we are in a mess, and need to pull back and give up the I wants.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Two thoughts:

1. Since when does it allow you to lie with impunity, just because you think everyone else is? 

2. Balancing the deficit, saving Social Security etc. is not an either or situation. Increasing taxes on the top 1% in addition to other steps is the answer. Many of the rich, such as Warren Buffet and Bill Gates have come out in favor of this action. Why not thank the nation that has given so much?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> Two thoughts:
> 
> 1. Since when does it allow you to lie with impunity, just because you think everyone else is?
> 
> 2. Balancing the deficit, saving Social Security etc. is not an either or situation. Increasing taxes on the top 1% in addition to other steps is the answer. Many of the rich, such as Warren Buffet and Bill Gates have come out in favor of this action. Why not thank the nation that has given so much?


Sorry I miss the point you were getting at? Could you please explain. 
Even if the rich of richest pays more taxes who do you think will make up the difference??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :roll: :lol: :mrgreen: :hunf:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If you mean that I am lieing? Check it our for yourself. 

We are borrowing more money everday. OUr money isn't worth the paper it is printed on.

Our credit rating has droped. 

We have no budget there fore the goverment and I mean all of it can spend as much as they want, there is no budget to hold them accountable for.

WE as a nation are broke, BROKE. 

It's all out there if you take the time to study it. 


Even if all the rich people in this country pay their fair share, it won't be enough. Who do you think will have to make up the difference? Either we will have to borrow more money or pay what is coming due. 

The whole goverment is to blame for this not just the President

So how is that a lie...

Where do you think the money is coming from?

AS for the rest of what I have posted, Don't beleive me until you see the facts. When you finial do. It will be to late.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knoviceknitter, you gave the one the best reasons for treating people well. We certainly don't know what people are going through, especially on a website dedicated to knitting, etc. Someone might tell us they're having a hard time, but many people keep their hard times private.

So, no matter what, we should follow the Golden Rule here and everywhere. Good manners aren't "museum pieces" to be brought out on special occassions. We should always use our good manners. Thanks for your message.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Funny how Romney wants to spend money on building battleships. I actually did build warships during the Reagan administration. Correction: I helped build three rescue vessels and one mine sweeper. It's not cheap. I am quite certain there is little need for battleships these days, but FEMA. Now that is needed. Please don't anyone call our citizens on the East Coast freeloaders and mooches. Thank Heavens there will be lots of hand-outs. I am so sad that so many will need them.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Not that it is any consolation, but the cost of those damned wars is running your allies into the ground too


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3-thank you
> ...


Yes thanks so much for the article as I still remember my first dog, "duppy" as a four year old. She died from a copper head snake bite and parents did not have money for vet. I remember touching her cold body and crying. That was my first time dealing with death of anything. I'm 69 so this has stuck with me all these years. Also, loving that dog was my first time to truly love anything other than my family.

I hope to someday to play with Duppy and all my other pets after her in the land of plenty (heaven).


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3-thank you
> ...


Yes thanks so much for the article as I still remember my first dog, "duppy" as a four year old. She died from a copper head snake bite and parents did not have money for vet. I remember touching her cold body and crying. That was my first time dealing with death of anything. I'm 69 so this has stuck with me all these years. Also, loving that dog was my first time to truly love anything other than my family.

I hope to someday to play with Duppy and all my other pets after her in the land of plenty (heaven).


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3-thank you
> ...


Yes thanks so much for the article as I still remember my first dog, "duppy" as a four year old. She died from a copper head snake bite and parents did not have money for vet. I remember touching her cold body and crying. That was my first time dealing with death of anything. I'm 69 so this has stuck with me all these years. Also, loving that dog was my first time to truly love anything other than my family.

I hope to someday to play with Duppy and all my other pets after her in the land of plenty (heaven).


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry as on Ipad and it was not working right or was it the operator?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Funny how Romney wants to spend money on building battleships. I actually did build warships during the Reagan administration. Correction: I helped build three rescue vessels and one mine sweeper. It's not cheap. I am quite certain there is little need for battleships these days, but FEMA. Now that is needed. Please don't anyone call our citizens on the East Coast freeloaders and mooches. Thank Heavens there will be lots of hand-outs. I am so sad that so many will need them.


Can i ask you what the heck you are talking about? first it's ship building, Then it's FEMA, Then it's about calling East Coast freeloaders and Mooches.

What who and when. The last statement really throws me? No one called anyone on East Coast freeloaders or mooches.

Heaven help you , what ever is wrong with you I think you should read back post, or explain your comments????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Not that it is any consolation, but the cost of those damned wars is running your allies into the ground too


Again how did it go from the money problems in America, to cut in defense spending, go To those wars ??

I


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been watching the news and I am wondering something. 

How are they going to set up polling booths in the huge portion of the US where people can't even get to them by this time next week? I haven't heard anyone mention this. Even if they have the election, how are the people going to vote? 

interesting question?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> tryalot said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I made some too but haven't tried then yet. My son did and loves them.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country! I love you! You're the only other person besides my family that I know who makes pickled eggs. How do you do them????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country! I love you! You're the only other person besides my family that I know who makes pickled eggs. How do you do them????


 Actually my son got the recipe from Youtube. He wanted to make your recipe with the beets but we didn't have beet juice. I bought him some when I was in Branson and he loved the beet ones. Wish we knew how to can them because I need the fridge room.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

3 great new ads being put out for Obo by Move-on.org and Michael Moore.

1. Children acting like brainwashed zombies talking about and blaming their parents for global warming and wanting to kill old people????? Can you say Manchurian Candidate???

2. A otherwise lovely young lady equating losing her virginity with voting for Bozo

3. AND THE WORST, two lovely looking grandmothers saying "M-F"er and using vile disgusting language. 

I would be totally embarassed to admit that I was going to vote for the person these ads are promoting!!!
Disgusting and humiliating for you Progs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't like the them either. No taste. Tacky. The ads not the pickled eggs.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

This is to answer Yarnlady's question: Well, the thread seems to be going to balancing budgets and you seem to think your man is going to do it. He thinks, according to the last debate, that we need more battleships. That costs money and I don't believe we need them. Romney has also said a few times that he would get rid of FEMA. That seems silly in the wake of this current disaster. And finally, I said I hoped no one would call our friends on the East Coast freeloaders and mooches because they will be accepting government aid from storm relief efforts. Hope that clears things up for everyone. I did not mean to be vague...just thought everyone was paying attention. Sorry. My bad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been watching the news and I am wondering something.
> 
> How are they going to set up polling booths in the huge portion of the US where people can't even get to them by this time next week? I haven't heard anyone mention this. Even if they have the election, how are the people going to vote?
> 
> interesting question?


I am wondering that too. If there is no electric power either ? Plus will people even be able to get to the polls. It's is such a mess out there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> This is to answer Yarnlady's question: Well, the thread seems to be going to balancing budgets and you seem to think your man is going to do it. He thinks, according to the last debate, that we need more battleships. That costs money and I don't believe we need them. Romney has also said a few times that he would get rid of FEMA. That seems silly in the wake of this current disaster. And finally, I said I hoped no one would call our friends on the East Coast freeloaders and mooches because they will be accepting government aid from storm relief efforts. Hope that clears things up for everyone. I did not mean to be vague...just thought everyone was paying attention. Sorry. My bad.


You must go back and reread what I wrote I never never said Romney, I said who ever is the next President and our goverment will have to do something about the mess we are in with over spending. We do need a stronger defense, or would you perfer the country who has more military power will not try to over run us? If you do then you are living in the land of fairies. Do you really think Russia, China Iran, middle eastern countrys are going to say oh isn't that nice they have no defenses and we can all live in peace???
You had best be ready as none of these countrys are alllies. Death to American I remember being said by a few of these country's.

I do not know anything about Romney and what he said but will check into it.

As to your last statement I do not think I have heard or seen in post anyone calling people out East who need help names. You are the only one who brought it up. Why would any one of us say that.

Not bad just misunderstanding what you meant by all of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't like the them either. No taste. Tacky. The ads not the pickled eggs.


I so love Beets, found out why. Never like them as a child. Then about 4 years ago craved them. Found out I was lacking vitiamin D, and they are the best source for vitiamn D.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

We don't need ships. They are archaic in desert wars. Aircraft carriers seem to be useful in these situations. It is true that no one has said that the hurricane victims are moochers or freeloaders...I am asking people not to say it in case they were thinking that. It is quite possible that someone here may say it as other people in need have been alluded to that.


theyarnlady said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > This is to answer Yarnlady's question: Well, the thread seems to be going to balancing budgets and you seem to think your man is going to do it. He thinks, according to the last debate, that we need more battleships. That costs money and I don't believe we need them. Romney has also said a few times that he would get rid of FEMA. That seems silly in the wake of this current disaster. And finally, I said I hoped no one would call our friends on the East Coast freeloaders and mooches because they will be accepting government aid from storm relief efforts. Hope that clears things up for everyone. I did not mean to be vague...just thought everyone was paying attention. Sorry. My bad.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


And I strongly feel that even if this congress was in session, they would say their favorite word "NO"


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

damemary said:


> Two thoughts:
> 
> 1. Since when does it allow you to lie with impunity, just because you think everyone else is?
> 
> 2. Balancing the deficit, saving Social Security etc. is not an either or situation. Increasing taxes on the top 1% in addition to other steps is the answer. Many of the rich, such as Warren Buffet and Bill Gates have come out in favor of this action. Why not thank the nation that has given so much?


damemary,

Increasing the taxes on the top 1% would never be "enough" to solve our debt problems, no matter how loud the clamor from the left becomes. It is not reasonable to think that someone who has acquired 'more' should be obligated to give more for the sake of 'fairness'. (Please note being our "brother's keeper" as a religious tenet is voluntary.)

If Warren Buffet or Bill Gates (or you) want to give more, either in the form of charitable donations or extra taxes, all are free to do so.

As for thanking "the nation that has given so much," beyond the OPPORTUNITY, those two made their own fortunes (They did build it!) and they do not owe anything beyond their legal tax liability as determined by our tax code.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GardenGirl, 

A balanced approach to the debt would indicate raised taxes (athenema to GOP) and spending cuts. 

What is the point of increasing liability to people who are struggling to keep a roof over their heads and decreasing taxes to others. 

We have proven that our attempts at Trickle Down Theory have failled. The jobs never appear in time and the economy suffers further.

We just see the world situation very differently. We'll just have to wait and see. One of us will be hopeful. One of us will be disappointed.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

The 1% are being taxed a lower percentage, have loopholes they can dance around and off shore accounts to offset capital gains. Poor have higher percentile taxes, no loopholes to take advantage of and no ability to even save or invest, much less stash it away in another country.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :XD: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh you whats your point.   :-D :roll: :shock: :?: :XD: :thumbup: ;-)  :wink:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shame, BarbaraAnn.



Barbara Ann said:


> :XD: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are both acting like ill-mannered children without the cuteness. You get attention, but not in a good way. Others see thru you and are ashamed.



theyarnlady said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > :XD: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


My point is that you are misbehaving and our community sees through you. You want attention and you don't care how you get it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> You are both acting like ill-mannered children without the cuteness. You get attention, but not in a good way. Others see thru you and are ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :hunf: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > You are both acting like ill-mannered children without the cuteness. You get attention, but not in a good way. Others see thru you and are ashamed.
> ...


    

:hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

I can play your silly game too. Checkmate.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > damemary said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: checkmate? :hunf: :hunf: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got this in my mail today............thought I should share:


BEST SUMMATION OF BARACK AND MICHELLE EVER




Mychal Massie is a respected writer and talk show host in Los Angeles .

On my twitter, a person asked me why I don't like the Obamas. Specifically I was asked, "Why do you hate the Obamas? It seems personal, not policy related. You even disrespected their Christmas family picture."

The truth is I do not like the Obamas, what they represent, their ideology, nor policies and legislation. I don't like them because they are committed to the fundamental change of our country into what can only be regarded as a Communist state.

I condemn their racialism. They are elitist Leninists with contempt for traditional America . They display disrespect for the sanctity of the office he holds.

I don't like them because they comport themselves as emperor and empress. President and Mrs. Reagan displayed an unparalleled love for the country and her people. The Reagan's made Americans feel good about themselves and about what they could accomplish. Obama's arrogance by appointing 32 leftist czars and constantly bypassing Congress is impeachable. Eric Holder is probably the MOST incompetent and arrogant DOJ ever. Could you envision President Reagan instructing his Justice Department to act like jack-booted thugs?

Presidents are politicians, and all politicians are pretty much expected to manipulate the truth, if not outright lie. But, even using that low standard, the Obama's have taken lies, dishonesty, deceit, mendacity, subterfuge, and obfuscation to new depths. They are verbally abusive to the citizenry, and they display an animus for civility.

I do not like them because they both overtly display bigotry as in the case of Harvard Professor Louis Gates when he accused the Cambridge police of acting "stupidly." I view that statement and mindset as an insult to those who died to provide a country where a Kenyan (and his illegal alien relatives) could come, live freely, and ever rise to the highest position in the world. Michelle Obama is free to hate and disparage whites because Americans of every description paid with their blood to ensure her right to do so.

I have a saying---"the only reason a person hides things is because he has something to hide." No president in history has spent over a million dollars to keep his records and his past sealed.

And what the two of them have shared has been proved to be lies. He lied about when and how they met. He lied about his mother's death and problems with insurance. Michelle lied to a crowd pursuant to nearly $500,000 bank stocks they inherited from his family. He has lied about his father's military service and about the civil rights movement ad nausea. He lied to the world about the Supreme Court in a State of the Union address. He berated and publicly insulted a sitting Congressman. He has surrounded himself with the most rabidly, radical, socialist academicians today. He has opposed rulings protecting women and children that even Planned Parenthood did not seek to support. He is openly hostile to business and aggressively hostile to Israel . His wife treats her First Lady position as her personal American Express Black Card (arguably the most prestigious credit card in the world). I condemn them because (as people are suffering, losing their homes, jobs, and retirements) he and his family are arrogantly showing off their life of entitlement as he goes about creating class warfare.

I don't like them, and I neither apologize nor retreat from my public condemnation of them and of his policies. We should condemn them for the disrespect they show our people, for his willful and unconstitutional actions pursuant to obeying the Constitutional parameters he is bound by, and his willful disregard for Congressional authority.

Dislike for them has nothing to do with the color of their skin; it has everything to do with their behavior, attitudes, and policies. And I have open scorn for their constantly playing of the race card.

It is my intention to do all within my ability to ensure their reign is one term. I could go on, but let me conclude with this. I mostly strongly condemn the media for refusing to investigate them as they did presidents Bush and Clinton and for refusing to label them for what they truly are. There is no scenario known to man (whereby a white president and his wife could ignore laws, flaunt their position, and lord over the people) as these two are permitted to do.

As I wrote in a syndicated column entitled "Nero In The White House," never have I ever witnessed such dishonesty in a political leader. Even by the low standards of his presidential predecessors, his narcissistic, contumacious arrogance is unequalled. Using Obama as the bar, Nero would have to be elevated to sainthood. Many Americans wanted to be proud when the first person of color was elected president. But instead, they have been witness to a congenital liar, a First Lady ashamed of America her entire life, failed policies, and intimidation never witnessed before in previous political leaders. 

The Obamas view their lives, at our expense, as an entitlement while Americans go homeless, hungry and unemployed."


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

For those of you who seem to be innebriated when it comes to understanding our tax system and economics, in general, this might be helpful and increase your understanding of "How it works".


BAR STOOL ECONOMICS

Suppose that every day, ten men go out for a beer and the bill for all ten comes to $100. If they paid their bill the way we pay our taxes, it would go something like this: The first four men (the poorest) would pay nothing. 
The fifth would pay $1.00. 
The sixth would pay $3.00. 
The seventh would pay $7.00. 
The eighth would pay $12.00 
The ninth would pay $18.00. 
The tenth man (the richest) would pay $59.00. 

So thats what they decided to do. The men drank in the bar everyday and seemed quite happy with the arrangement, until one day, the owner threw them a curve. 
Since you are all such good customers, he said, Im going to reduce the cost of your daily beer by $20.00. Drinks for the ten men now cost just $80.00.The group still wanted to pay their bill the way we pay our taxes so the first four men were unaffected. They would still drink for free. But what about the other six men, the paying customers? How could they divide the $20 windfall so that everyone would get their fair share? They realized that $ 20.00 divided by six is $3.33. But if they subtracted that from everybodys share, then the fifth man and the sixth man would each end up being paid to drink his beer. So, the bar owner suggested that it would be fair to reduce each mans bill by roughly the same amount, and he proceeded to work out the amounts each should pay. 

And so: 
The fifth man like the first four, now paid nothing (100% savings). 
The sixth now paid $2 instead of $3 (33% savings). 
The seventh now pay $5 instead of $7 (28% savings). 
The eighth now paid $9 instead of 12 (25% savings). 
The ninth now paid 14 instead of 18 (22% savings). 
The tenth now paid $49 instead of $59 (16% savings). 

Each of the six was better off than before! And the first four continued to drink for free. But once outside the restaurant, the men began to compare their savings. 
I only got a dollar out of the $20 declared the sixth man. He pointed to the tenth man, but he got $10!
Yeah, thats right, shouted the seventh man. Why should he get $10 back when I got only two? The wealthy get all the breaks! Wait a minute, yelled the first four men in unison. We didnt get anything at all. The system exploits the poor!
The nine men then surrounded the tenth and beat him up.
The next night the tenth man didnt show up for drinks, so the nine sat down and had beers without him. But when it came time to pay the bill, they discovered something important. They didnt have enough money between all of them for even half of the bill! 

And that, boys and girls, journalists and college professors, is how our tax system works. The people who pay the highest taxes get the most benefit from a tax reduction. Tax them too much, attack them for being wealthy, and they just may not show up anymore. In fact, they might start drinking overseas where the atmosphere is somewhat friendlier.

For those who understand, no explanation is needed. 

For those who do not understand, no explanation is possibleand they will continue to believe in the tooth fairy and Obama! 


David R, PHD 
Professor of Economics, University of Georgia.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> For those of you who seem to be innebriated when it comes to understanding our tax system and economics, in general, this might be helpful and increase your understanding of "How it works".
> 
> BAR STOOL ECONOMICS
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I got this in my mail today............thought I should share:
> 
> BEST SUMMATION OF BARACK AND MICHELLE EVER
> 
> ...


THANK YOU, Barbara Ann! This hits the nail on the head.

And I would now add to this:
All the LIES told during the last 6 months on the campaign trail
including Romney "killing" people, not paying any taxes, etc.
All the LIES told concerning the Benghazi MURDERS
All the LIES told concerning Fast and Furious

Ad nauseum!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

And the "Iffy" past does not end with Barack. Michelle also has a very questionable background, including close ties with Marxists.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/a-detailed-look-at-obamas-radical-college-past-and-were-not-talking-about-barack/


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

AND THEN, we have our good buddy, David Axelrod. We could go on to Valierie Jarrett, but I'll leave it there. 



Subj: Who is David Axelrod?

"The next time you see David Axelrod on TV or listen to him on a radio talk show defending Obama, remember who he is and why hes a clear and present danger to our freedoms.
Obama adviser Axelrod grew up in a home with a mother who worked for PM  a paper used by Stalinists in New York to push the political agenda of the U.S.S.R.

In the mid-1970s, Axelrod was noticed by David Canter and Don Rose. Canters father was a lifelong Communist who was invited to visit the Soviet Union in 1932. Rose was a member of the National Mobilization Committee to End the War in Vietnam  a Communist front group  and worked for the Students for a Democratic Society  another Communist organization. Canter and Rose mentored Axelrod to become a ruthless political operative  but they first helped him become a political writer for the Chicago Tribune  a move that launched his career.

Axelrod has since become an unprincipled political hatchet man who has a well-known reputation for being ferocious, and who uses venom to attack his political opponents. Others have described him as using brass knuckles to bludgeon his foes. After all, its the Chicago Way of politics.

When Obama ran for the Senate in 2004, Axelrod served as his chief advisor. Obama brags that he and Axelrod share a basic worldview. Axelrod agrees: Hes not just a client. Hes a very good friend of mine. We share a 
worldview.

That worldview is clearly Marxist. They hate capitalism, hate private property, hate successful businessmen, hate Christianity and seek to redistribute the wealth from the creators of businesses to the workers. Stalin would be proud of their work.

If Obama gets four more years, hell finish off America as a free enterprise system and the hope of the free world. He and Axelrod will have achieved their goal of destroying the greatest producer of wealth and human freedom 
in the history of the world."


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rumor and lies.



Bydie said:


> And the "Iffy" past does not end with Barack. Michelle also has a very questionable background, including close ties with Marxists.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/a-detailed-look-at-obamas-radical-college-past-and-were-not-talking-about-barack/


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> AND THEN, we have our good buddy, David Axelrod. We could go on to Valierie Jarrett, but I'll leave it there.
> 
> Subj: Who is David Axelrod?
> 
> ...


Good clear and truth.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> AND THEN, we have our good buddy, David Axelrod. We could go on to Valierie Jarrett, but I'll leave it there.
> 
> Subj: Who is David Axelrod?
> 
> ...


Axleroid has been a liar and deceiver since day one. Can't stand to look at his lying face!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I got this in my mail today............thought I should share:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Gee whiz! Does the fact that one of my paternal grandfather's good friends went to the fledgling Soviet Union in 1921 to teach mining engineering and smuggled books by Marx and Lenin into the US means I'm one of those dreaded Commies? After all, my father hung on their every word when he got the chance... And I hung on my father's every word because he was a fascinating speaker.

I couldn't care less about David Axelrod's SO-CALLED Commie background. This country would do well to become a SOCIAL WELFARE STATE instead of the land of the greedy and the home of the profiteers.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Gee whiz! Does the fact that one of my paternal grandfather's good friends went to the fledgling Soviet Union in 1921 to teach mining engineering and smuggled books by Marx and Lenin into the US means I'm one of those dreaded Commies? After all, my father hung on their every word when he got the chance... And I hung on my father's every word because he was a fascinating speaker.
> 
> I couldn't care less about David Axelrod's SO-CALLED Commie background. This country would do well to become a SOCIAL WELFARE STATE instead of the land of the greedy and the home of the profiteers.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :hunf:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Is anyone watching "The Men Who Built America" on the History Channel? I had no idea that the Johnstown Flood was caused by wealthy men and their private club and the reduction of the earthen dam so their carriages could cross. It seems that the main theme is that in order for these men to make larger profits, they cut work forces and reduced salaries. Sounds familiar doesn't it? Just watch stock prices jump when there are job cuts. Disgusting.
I watched my last episode last night. I can't stand to see how many depressions were caused by their greed.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bydie, does the fact that one of my paternal grandfather's good friends went to the fledgling Soviet Union in 1921 to teach mining engineering and smuggled books by Marx and Lenin into the US mean I'm one of those dreaded Commies? After all, my father hung on their every word when he got the chance... And I hung on my father's every word because he was a fascinating speaker.

I couldn't care less about David Axelrod's SO-CALLED Commie background. This country would do well to become a SOCIAL WELFARE STATE instead of the land of the greedy and the home of the profiteers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My grandmother was a baby in the Johnstown Flood, so I have heard the stories since I was a child. If it doesn't get better, it gets worse.



shayfaye said:


> Is anyone watching "The Men Who Built America" on the History Channel? I had no idea that the Johnstown Flood was caused by wealthy men and their private club and the reduction of the earthen dam so their carriages could cross. It seems that the main theme is that in order for these men to make larger profits, they cut work forces and reduced salaries. Sounds familiar doesn't it? Just watch stock prices jump when there are job cuts. Disgusting.
> I watched my last episode last night. I can't stand to see how many depressions were caused by their greed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul--don't shout your beliefs too loudly on this forum. Protect yourself from the 2 biggest wackos here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Barbara Ann 
Do you have an original thought up there?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
to Country Bumpkins


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid there's no 'up there' up there.



alcameron said:


> Barbara Ann
> Do you have an original thought up there?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Is anyone watching "The Men Who Built America" on the History Channel? I had no idea that the Johnstown Flood was caused by wealthy men and their private club and the reduction of the earthen dam so their carriages could cross. It seems that the main theme is that in order for these men to make larger profits, they cut work forces and reduced salaries. Sounds familiar doesn't it? Just watch stock prices jump when there are job cuts. Disgusting.
> I watched my last episode last night. I can't stand to see how many depressions were caused by their greed.


<Gee whiz! Does the fact that one of my paternal grandfather's good friends went to the fledgling Soviet Union in 1921 to teach mining engineering and smuggled books by Marx and Lenin into the US means I'm one of those dreaded Commies? After all, my father hung on their every word when he got the chance... And I hung on my father's every word because he was a fascinating speaker.

I couldn't care less about David Axelrod's SO-CALLED Commie background. This country would do well to become a SOCIAL WELFARE STATE instead of the land of the greedy and the home of the profiteers.>

You've just totally contradicted and muted yourselves. You don't care about David Axelrod's Commie background, but you do blame "rich" people for something that some of them did in 1889. HYPOCRITES!!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> My grandmother was a baby in the Johnstown Flood, so I have heard the stories since I was a child. If it doesn't get better, it gets worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snoozi, since your grandma was from Johnstown, then you are probably familiar with a fellow named Andrew Carnegie. He was a rich PHILANTHORPIST. His attorney DT Watson, on his death, donated his fortune to charity. One of the beneficiaries was a group which established the DT Watson Home for Crippled Children. During the polio epidemic of the late 40s and early 50s, children were sent there for therapy and care. I was one of those children. Jonas Salk discovered the polio vaccine in the basement laboratory of the home. The Foundation is still in existance and is a school for children with autism.

I guess both Andrew Carnegie and DT Watson were selfish corporate raiders and EVIL men who didn't care for the "underprivileged". Again, you are HYPOCRITES!

BTW, there was no charge for the rehab and care...and Salk did not have to bear any expense for his research. I wonder who "paid" for all of that??????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > My grandmother was a baby in the Johnstown Flood, so I have heard the stories since I was a child. If it doesn't get better, it gets worse.
> ...


Thanks Bydie for some more facts that seem to be missing from other messages.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

No Yarnie, the facts aren't missing, just conveniently left out. Makes for a better, more believable story of class warfare.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bydie, I can't, of course, speak for shayfaye. She'll have to respond to you if she feels like it.

I, however, can speak for myself (with the official assistance of a dictionary). Quoting from my "Webster's Third International Dictionary", the word "hypocrite" means "actor on the stage, pretender, one who pretends to be what he is not or to have principles and beliefs he does not have, one who falsely assumes an appearance of virtue or religion."

You have no idea what my virtues, religion, principles, and beliefs are. I may have said something you've never heard me say before, but I have said what I truly believe. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Barbara Ann
> Do you have an original thought up there?


 :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm afraid there's no 'up there' up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BULLY! :shock: :shock: :shock: :XD: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

BTW, I've not gotten any response about the 3 very inappropriate and offensive pro-Obama political ads produced by Michael Moore and Move).org. featuring "F" bombs, and other tastelessnes. 

Silence is Consent!!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Barbara Ann, much as I hate to say it, you have the same right to freedom of speech all Americans have. Even though Mychal Massie is a respected writer and talk show host in Los Angeles, doesn't mean everyone here agrees with him. He has freedom of speech, too.

I think what he wrote about the President and First Lady is pure, grade A hooey. There's my right to free speech. I neither have to pay attention to or believe what everyone says or writes.

Lastly, I don't get why you use all those smilies. Have you no words to express your opinions?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Bydie,
You have entwined two different thoughts and threads here. I did not write the comment about Axelrod. Someone else did. Seems as though because they give us crumbs, you think they baked a whole loaf. Think of the misery these men caused with their actions. I will have to check out who covered the cost of Jonas Salk's research.
ShayFaye


Bydie said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone watching "The Men Who Built America" on the History Channel? I had no idea that the Johnstown Flood was caused by wealthy men and their private club and the reduction of the earthen dam so their carriages could cross. It seems that the main theme is that in order for these men to make larger profits, they cut work forces and reduced salaries. Sounds familiar doesn't it? Just watch stock prices jump when there are job cuts. Disgusting.
> ...


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Bydie,
I am afraid there are inaccuracies in your comments on Jonas Salk and the polio vaccine. The Home was one of four chosen to test the vaccine and was, in fact, the first selected by Jonas Salk. He did not "discover" the vaccine working in the basement, however. This from the webpages for the home itself. They did a great service for children with disabilities.
ShayFaye


Bydie said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > My grandmother was a baby in the Johnstown Flood, so I have heard the stories since I was a child. If it doesn't get better, it gets worse.
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Barbara Ann, much as I hate to say it, you have the same right to freedom of speech all Americans have. Even though Mychal Massie is a respected writer and talk show host in Los Angeles, doesn't mean everyone here agrees with him. He has freedom of speech, too.
> 
> I think what he wrote about the President and First Lady is pure, grade A hooey. There's my right to free speech. I neither have to pay attention to or believe what everyone says or writes.
> 
> Lastly, I don't get why you use all those smilies. Have you no words to express your opinions?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

More on Salk - In 1955 Salks years of research paid off. Human trials of the polio vaccine effectively protected the subject from the polio virus. When news of the discovery was made public on April 12, 1955, Salk was hailed as a miracle worker. He further endeared himself to the public by refusing to patent the vaccine. He had no desire to profit personally from the discovery, but merely wished to see the vaccine disseminated as widely as possible. A true American hero!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> More on Salk - In 1955 Salks years of research paid off. Human trials of the polio vaccine effectively protected the subject from the polio virus. When news of the discovery was made public on April 12, 1955, Salk was hailed as a miracle worker. He further endeared himself to the public by refusing to patent the vaccine. He had no desire to profit personally from the discovery, but merely wished to see the vaccine disseminated as widely as possible. A true American hero!


We are not arguing about Salk's contributions so what's your point? My point is that it was made possible through the generosity of a RICH man, D.T. Watson, whose generosity is still being felt.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> More on Salk - In 1955 Salks years of research paid off. Human trials of the polio vaccine effectively protected the subject from the polio virus. When news of the discovery was made public on April 12, 1955, Salk was hailed as a miracle worker. He further endeared himself to the public by refusing to patent the vaccine. He had no desire to profit personally from the discovery, but merely wished to see the vaccine disseminated as widely as possible. A true American hero!


He IS a hero.
Can you imagine how much money the pharmaceutical companies would make from such a discovery today?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Salk is a hero for sure. Can you imagine how many government hurdles and tests and trials he would have had to go thru if he were doing his research today? We'd probably still be waiting. 

Geez, only a liberal can use Jonas Salk to take a cheap shot at the pharmaceutical companies.

Oh, I lived in Pittsburgh back then, and remember waiting in long lines at my school with my parents so we could be some of the first to get the vaccine.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Salk is a hero for sure. Can you imagine how many government hurdles and tests and trials he would have had to go thru if he were doing his research today? We'd probably still be waiting.
> 
> Geez, only a liberal can use Jonas Salk to take a cheap shot at the pharmaceutical companies.
> 
> Oh, I lived in Pittsburgh back then, and remember waiting in long lines at my school with my parents so we could be some of the first to get the vaccine.


Yes, Salk was great. But being Progs, they can give no credit to DT Watson. 
When I lived at DT (about 6 months), my parents drove from Indiana County every weekend to visit and help with the feeding and caring for the paralyzed children. My Mother would never tell me if I'd been a "guinea pig" for the vaccine.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Interesting summary of Obama by some retired Special Forces heroes:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Interesting summary of Obama by some retired Special Forces heroes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting summary of Obama by some retired Special Forces heroes:
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

CarolfromTX, Salk may be a hero in some sense of the word, and he was able to conduct his research as the result of several grants from the philanthropic rich. However, a great deal of controversy surrounds the testing of the flu vaccine he worked on before moving on to polio. Patients in mental hospitals and other kinds of institutions for the mentally disabled were supposedly injected with Salk's flu vaccine, even though they were not people who could give their informed consent.

Some reading can do wonders for a person's knowledge of history. Try it, you might like it.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> CarolfromTX, Salk may be a hero in some sense of the word, and he was able to conduct his research as the result of several grants from the philanthropic rich. However, a great deal of controversy surrounds the testing of the flu vaccine he worked on before moving on to polio. Patients in mental hospitals and other kinds of institutions for the mentally disabled were supposedly injected with Salk's flu vaccine, even though they were not people who could give their informed consent.
> 
> Some reading can do wonders for a person's knowledge of history. Try it, you might like it.


Oh for Pete's Sake! Sigh!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all
I went to Wikipedia and saw that the flu was sprayed into their noses. That the vaccine against Polio was a killed virus that worked by stimulating the immune system, and that this was tested on "not so important type kids" first - cripples and the feeble-minded. Yeouch. The brutal reality of life and attitudes, eh.

If you can't stand up for yourself, be very afraid is always the message I take from this sort of thing. My mum was frightened of the Cutter incident of contamination from live virus, and refused to have me immunized, but my doctor told me I would've been exposed to it via my immunized class-mates - maybe it was a weakened form of it?

Salk worked on an HIV vaccine before he died. Just interesting and thought you might be interested, too. Bye for now and good luck with the post-Sandy clean-up : )


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bydie, I can think of many so-called rich people whose philanthropic works made contributions to causes that would have failed otherwise. That doesn't mean that all philanthropic rich people have always backed causes worth bothering with. The philanthropic efforts on the part of those who could and/or can afford it doesn't mean they always pick causes that would succeed, or that those causes would have a positive effect on our society at large. The rich are still human beings, and therefore capable of making poor decisions.

Money is not a God worth kneeling to, no matter if it seems to be used for the so-called good. Get up off your knees and worship something that really makes a difference to the human experience


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann, much as I hate to say it, you have the same right to freedom of speech all Americans have. Even though Mychal Massie is a respected writer and talk show host in Los Angeles, doesn't mean everyone here agrees with him. He has freedom of speech, too.
> ...


Keep smiling Barbara Ann.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Barbara Ann, much as I hate to say it, you have the same right to freedom of speech all Americans have. Even though Mychal Massie is a respected writer and talk show host in Los Angeles, doesn't mean everyone here agrees with him. He has freedom of speech, too.
> 
> I think what he wrote about the President and First Lady is pure, grade A hooey. There's my right to free speech. I neither have to pay attention to or believe what everyone says or writes.
> 
> Lastly, I don't get why you use all those smilies. Have you no words to express your opinions?


Seattlesoul, whats the problem with BarbaraAnn putting up smiley faces. Smiles are happiness. Try it.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I find them very distasteful as well. That said, one has to actually go to the site to see them. They don't slap you in the face while you are watching a favorite television show and simultaneously knitting Christmas gifts. If you don't want to see those ads, don't visit moveon.org.


Bydie said:


> BTW, I've not gotten any response about the 3 very inappropriate and offensive pro-Obama political ads produced by Michael Moore and Move).org. featuring "F" bombs, and other tastelessnes.
> 
> Silence is Consent!!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bydie, at least educate yourself before you put your feet in your mouth. The way in which Salk's flu vacine was tested is indeed controversial. Salk's FLU vaccime was not given in an inhaled form. It was injected. And Salk's flu vaccine research is one of the bedrocks upon which the funding for his polio vaccine was based was given.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Funny you should mention that...I am single with no dependents. I am also poor and I pay taxes. I gladly pay taxes because it is necessary to run this country. Maybe there is something wrong when the rich are rich because of the highly taxed underlings and they take all their investment money, stash it in safe places to avoid paying a fair share and invest in companies outside of the US, amplifying their profits in low taxable gains and at the same time, keep sweat shops alive and well and our skilled workers cannot find jobs. Incidentally, Mr. Romney thinks that the folks in the $200,000 - $250,000 range ARE the middle class. My point? I know someone will ask;Things just don't seem quite fair and if they were, the country would be in better shape.


joeysomma said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > The 1% are being taxed a lower percentage, have loopholes they can dance around and off shore accounts to offset capital gains. Poor have higher percentile taxes, no loopholes to take advantage of and no ability to even save or invest, much less stash it away in another country.
> ...


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Is there a key code for your smileys? Not sure what you are trying to say to us.


Barbara Ann said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, darling' Barbara Ann got to love you as I have been laughing so hard with your smileys, etc., so keep them guessing.

Shucks, dear BA this Ipad does't have smileys that I can find so I'll just use s's.

S, S, S, S, $'$'$' & S, S, S. Hugs!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, darling' Barbara Ann got to love you as I have been laughing so hard with your smileys, etc., so keep them guessing.
> 
> Shucks, dear BA this Ipad does't have smileys that I can find so I'll just use s's.
> 
> S, S, S, S, $'$'$' & S, S, S. Hugs!


Janeway
You think the posts from BarbaraAnn are so cute? You disappoint me. I thought you were a person with some sense of decency.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No Yarnie, the facts aren't missing, just conveniently left out. Makes for a better, more believable story of class warfare.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

And being nasty about folks here over in Ravelry is what makes you happy?

You folks wouldn't believe what Maria, Yarnlady, Janeway and their friends are saying about you behind your backs.

Not nice. Not nice at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > No Yarnie, the facts aren't missing, just conveniently left out. Makes for a better, more believable story of class warfare.
> ...


Ah words of wisdom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


>


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :shock: :shock: :shock: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

you guys sure do have fun --- so childish


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > The 1% are being taxed a lower percentage, have loopholes they can dance around and off shore accounts to offset capital gains. Poor have higher percentile taxes, no loopholes to take advantage of and no ability to even save or invest, much less stash it away in another country.
> ...


Joeysomma I appreciate your wisdom. I know it is you line of work. You are very smart and thanks for your input. I have learned alot from you the last 5 months. I have read somewhere else that someone lives in Canada but a US native. He doesn't pay taxes here but get to vote for US elections. Is legal? Hasn't live here for years. Doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you should mention that...I am single with no dependents. I am also poor and I pay taxes. I gladly pay taxes because it is necessary to run this country. Maybe there is something wrong when the rich are rich because of the highly taxed underlings and they take all their investment money, stash it in safe places to avoid paying a fair share and invest in companies outside of the US, amplifying their profits in low taxable gains and at the same time, keep sweat shops alive and well and our skilled workers cannot find jobs. Incidentally, Mr. Romney thinks that the folks in the $200,000 - $250,000 range ARE the middle class. My point? I know someone will ask;Things just don't seem quite fair and if they were, the country would be in better shape.
> ...


So true Joesyomma. You reap what you sow. If you sow goodness you reap goodness. It is a law from God.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > knovice knitter said:
> ...


Designer here> I know that the American community is quite large here in Calgary. I am not sure what your tax laws are, but most of the Americans are in the Oil Business here in Alberta, and there is quite a lot of discussion here about who to vote for -much like it is in the States. If they work for American companies I would imagine they would pay taxes to the US as well as Canadian taxes, -pretty sure if they earn here they would pay taxes here. I will see if I can find out.

It is the same if Canadians live in the States, I believe if they earn there they pay taxes there. I am not familiar with the tax system in either country in these cases.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Barbara Ann
> Do you have an original thought up there?


alcameron,

You first! Maybe if you show us yours...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone watching "The Men Who Built America" on the History Channel? I had no idea that the Johnstown Flood was caused by wealthy men and their private club and the reduction of the earthen dam so their carriages could cross. It seems that the main theme is that in order for these men to make larger profits, they cut work forces and reduced salaries. Sounds familiar doesn't it? Just watch stock prices jump when there are job cuts. Disgusting.
> ...


Good one, Bydie! That's rich.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> CarolfromTX, Salk may be a hero in some sense of the word, and he was able to conduct his research as the result of several grants from the philanthropic rich. However, a great deal of controversy surrounds the testing of the flu vaccine he worked on before moving on to polio. Patients in mental hospitals and other kinds of institutions for the mentally disabled were supposedly injected with Salk's flu vaccine, even though they were not people who could give their informed consent.
> 
> Some reading can do wonders for a person's knowledge of history. Try it, you might like it.


SeattleSoul,

You have borrowed one of Ingried's cheap shots in suggesting that Carol lacks education and should "Try it, you might like it." I'm surprised to see this coming from you.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Funny you should mention that...I am single with no dependents. I am also poor and I pay taxes. I gladly pay taxes because it is necessary to run this country. Maybe there is something wrong when the rich are rich because of the highly taxed underlings and they take all their investment money, stash it in safe places to avoid paying a fair share and invest in companies outside of the US, amplifying their profits in low taxable gains and at the same time, keep sweat shops alive and well and our skilled workers cannot find jobs. Incidentally, Mr. Romney thinks that the folks in the $200,000 - $250,000 range ARE the middle class. My point? I know someone will ask;Things just don't seem quite fair and if they were, the country would be in better shape.
> 
> 
> joeysomma said:
> ...


knovice knitter,

How is it "the rich are rich because of the highly taxed underlings" ? Are they getting a kickback from the IRS?

What is "investment money"? Wouldn't this be part of one's income remaining AFTER TAXES have been paid? It seems smart to "stash it in safe places", but spending it or giving it away would be other options.

Stashing it "to avoid paying a fair share": Remember, the taxes have already been paid, unless you are talking about drug money, bribes, or other questionable income.

The whole point of investing is to make more money. If it is legal to do so overseas, then your argument crumbles. If you want to take on working conditions in other parts of the world, go for it.

You used the word "fair" twice. Fair does not mean "equal" except to children and liberals.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, darling' Barbara Ann got to love you as I have been laughing so hard with your smileys, etc., so keep them guessing.
> ...


What do smiley faces have to do with "a sense of decency"? Are smiley faces now indecent?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Designer,

You are probably right. They would have to maintain a "legal residence" somewhere in the US for tax purposes. This would meet the residency requirement for voter registration. It is similar to the rules for military families. They may be stationed in one state while retaining legal residency for tax purposes, etc. in their "home state."


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> And being nasty about folks here over in Ravelry is what makes you happy?
> 
> You folks wouldn't believe what Maria, Yarnlady, Janeway and their friends are saying about you behind your backs.
> 
> Not nice. Not nice at all.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: TROLL :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you should mention that...I am single with no dependents. I am also poor and I pay taxes. I gladly pay taxes because it is necessary to run this country. Maybe there is something wrong when the rich are rich because of the highly taxed underlings and they take all their investment money, stash it in safe places to avoid paying a fair share and invest in companies outside of the US, amplifying their profits in low taxable gains and at the same time, keep sweat shops alive and well and our skilled workers cannot find jobs. Incidentally, Mr. Romney thinks that the folks in the $200,000 - $250,000 range ARE the middle class. My point? I know someone will ask;Things just don't seem quite fair and if they were, the country would be in better shape.
> ...


 :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Seattle Soul, I am not confusing being a hero with being a saint. And the clue word in your post is "supposedly." One might suppose almost anything, if one so chooses. The problem with liberalism is that libs believe only government can solve problems, and only government knows how and where to spend taxpayer's money. I think Bydie and thousands of other children were helped because of the bequest of a wealthy man, not because of big, liberal government. Kinda sticks in your craw, does it?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

And, on that note, you are wrong. DT Watson's home was "ONE" of four used for testing. Franklin Roosevelt started a foundation that paid for this research. DT Watson did not provide the "basement room" for Salk's research, Municipal Hospital in Pitsburgh did this. Any college professor will tell his/her students you don't use Wikipedia as a source, anybody can make changes to the info. I never slammed pharmaceuticals, so don't put words in my mouth. If I wrote it, I stand behind it. DT Watson helped many disabled children and I applauded him for that. Don't write on here though that he was responsible for the polio vaccine as it is just not true. Salk endured 8 years of research and testing, paid for by the government, universities and some pharmaceuticals, not DT Watson. I consider that rigorous. Far more rigorous than some today. And I did not call anyone a "Guinea Pig" so stop lying about what I wrote. I am sure if you check into DT Watson's background, there was a reason he and his wife helped so many children. They didn't just get up one morning and say, "Oh, let's spends gazillions on helping poor, crippled children we know nothing about." It usually takes something hitting home for us to realize it is important. I, in no way, diminished what he and his wife did, so stop inferring that I did. You just had some facts wrong and put the wrong man on the pedestal, I thought. And the last I checked, I do have the right to say that. This is still America, liberal or conservative. And you are not going to run over my comments with rude ones of your own, putting your words in my mouth.


Bydie said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > More on Salk - In 1955 Salks years of research paid off. Human trials of the polio vaccine effectively protected the subject from the polio virus. When news of the discovery was made public on April 12, 1955, Salk was hailed as a miracle worker. He further endeared himself to the public by refusing to patent the vaccine. He had no desire to profit personally from the discovery, but merely wished to see the vaccine disseminated as widely as possible. A true American hero!
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

THE WASHINGTON POST AND NEWSWEEK HIT OBAMA Finally, the Washington Post and Newsweek speak out about Obama. This is timely and tough. As many of you know, the WASHINGTON POST and NEWSWEEK HAVE A REPUTATION FOR BEING EXTREMELY LIBERAL. The fact that their editors saw fit to print the following article about Obama and the one that appears in the latest Newsweek, makes this a truly amazing event, and a news story in and of itself. 

At last, the truth about our President and his agenda are starting to trickle through the protective wall built around him by the liberal media. I Too Have Become Disillusioned.By Matt Patterson (columnist - Washington Post, New York Post, San Francisco Examiner) Years from now, historians may regard the 2008 election of Barack Obama as an inscrutable and disturbing phenomenon, the result of a baffling breed of mass hysteria akin perhaps to the witch craze of the Middle Ages. How, they will wonder, did a man so devoid of professional accomplishment beguile so many into thinking he could manage the world's largest economy, direct the world's most powerful military, execute the world's most consequential job? 

Imagine a future historian examining Obama's pre-presidential life: ushered into and through the Ivy League, despite unremarkable grades and test scores along the way; a cushy non-job as a "community organizer;" a brief career as a state legislator devoid of legislative achievement (and in fact nearly devoid of his attention, so often did he vote "present"); and finally an unaccomplished single term in the United States Senate, the entirety of which was devoted to his presidential ambitions. He left no academic legacy in academia, authored no signature legislation as a legislator. And then there is the matter of his troubling associations: the white-hating, America-loathing preacher who for decades served as Obama's "spiritual mentor"; a real-life, actual terrorist who served as Obama's colleague and political sponsor. 

It is easy to imagine a future historian looking at it all and asking: how on Earth was such a man elected president? Not content to wait for history, the incomparable Norman Podhoretz addressed the question recently in the Wall Street Journal: To be sure, no white candidate who had close associations with an outspoken hater of America like Jeremiah Wright and an unrepentant terrorist like Bill Ayers, would have lasted a single day. But because Mr. Obama was black, and therefore entitled in the eyes of liberal Dom to have hung out with protesters against various American injustices, even if they were a bit extreme, he was given a pass. Let that sink in: Obama was given a pass - held to a lower standard - because of the color of his skin. 

Podhoretz continues: And in any case, what did such ancient history matter when he was also so articulate and elegant and (as he himself had said) "non-threatening," all of which gave him a fighting chance to become the first black president and thereby to lay the curse of racism to rest? Podhoretz puts his finger, I think, on the animating pulse of the Obama phenomenon - affirmative action. Not in the legal sense, of course. But certainly in the motivating sentiment behind all affirmative action laws and regulations, which are designed primarily to make white people, and especially white liberals, feel good about themselves. 

Unfortunately, minorities often suffer so that whites can pat themselves on the back. Liberals routinely admit minorities to schools for which they are not qualified, yet take no responsibility for the inevitable poor performance and high drop-out rates which follow. Liberals don't care if these minority students fail; liberals aren't around to witness the emotional devastation and deflated self-esteem resulting from the racist policy that is affirmative action. Yes, racist. Holding someone to a separate standard merely because of the color of his skin - that's affirmative action in a nutshell; and if that isn't racism, then nothing is. And that is what America did to Obama. 

True, Obama himself was never troubled by his lack of achievements, but why would he be? As many have noted, Obama was told he was good enough for Columbia despite undistinguished grades at Occidental; he was told he was good enough for the US Senate despite a mediocre record in Illinois ; he was told he was good enough to be president despite no record at all in the Senate. All his life, every step of the way, Obama was told he was good enough for the next step, in spite of ample evidence to the contrary. What could this breed if not the sort of empty narcissism on display every time Obama speaks? 

In 2008, many who agreed that he lacked executive qualifications nonetheless raved about Obama's oratory skills, intellect, and cool character. Those people  conservatives included - ought now to be deeply embarrassed. 

The man thinks and speaks in the hoariest of clichés, and that's when he has his Teleprompters in front of him; when the prompter is absent he can barely think or speak at all. Not one original idea has ever issued from his mouth - it's all warmed-over Marxism of the kind that has failed over and over again for 100 years. 

And what about his character? Obama is constantly blaming anything and everything else for his troubles. Bush did it; it was bad luck; I inherited this mess. Remember, he wanted the job, campaigned for the task. It is embarrassing to see a president so willing to advertise his own powerlessness, so comfortable with his own incompetence. 

But really, what were we to expect? The man has never been responsible for anything, so how do we expect him to act responsibly? 

In short: our president is a small-minded man, with neither the temperament nor the intellect to handle his job. When you understand that, and only when you understand that, will the current erosion of liberty and prosperity make sense. It could not have gone otherwise with such a man in the Oval Office.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> And, on that note, you are wrong. DT Watson's home was "ONE" of four used for testing. Franklin Roosevelt started a foundation that paid for this research. DT Watson did not provide the "basement room" for Salk's research, Municipal Hospital in Pitsburgh did this. Any college professor will tell his/her students you don't use Wikipedia as a source, anybody can make changes to the info. I never slammed pharmaceuticals, so don't put words in my mouth. If I wrote it, I stand behind it. DT Watson helped many disabled children and I applauded him for that. Don't write on here though that he was responsible for the polio vaccine as it is just not true. Salk endured 8 years of research and testing, paid for by the government, universities and some pharmaceuticals, not DT Watson. I consider that rigorous. Far more rigorous than some today. And I did not call anyone a "Guinea Pig" so stop lying about what I wrote. I am sure if you check into DT Watson's background, there was a reason he and his wife helped so many children. They didn't just get up one morning and say, "Oh, let's spends gazillions on helping poor, crippled children we know nothing about." It usually takes something hitting home for us to realize it is important. I, in no way, diminished what he and his wife did, so stop inferring that I did. You just had some facts wrong and put the wrong man on the pedestal, I thought. And the last I checked, I do have the right to say that. This is still America, liberal or conservative. And you are not going to run over my comments with rude ones of your own, putting your words in my mouth.
> 
> 
> Bydie said:
> ...


I did not use Wikipedia as a souce. I WAS THERE!!!!! And BTW, I didn't write that DT Watson was responsible for discovering the vaccine. Nice try, though! :O)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Let's get back on a positive track...

I just posted this article from two days ago over in the "Flip Flop" thread, where our liberal friends, the Regressives, are calling anyone who points out Obama's disaterous lack of leadership, "haters" and "racists". This article makes me very happy and excited at the prospect of new HOPE and definitive CHANGE:

Here Comes The Landslide
By DICK MORRIS
Published on TheHill.com on October 30, 2012
Voters have figured out that President Obama has no message, no agenda and not even much of an explanation for what he has done over the past four years. His campaign is based entirely on persuading people that Mitt Romney is a uniquely bad man, entirely dedicated to the rich, ignorant of the problems of the average person. As long as he could run his negative ads, the campaign at least kept voters away from the Romney bandwagon. But once we all met Mitt Romney for three 90-minute debates, we got to know him -- and to like him. He was not the monster Obama depicted, but a reasonable person for whom we could vote.

As we stripped away Obama's yearlong campaign of vilification, all the president offered us was more servings of negative ads -- ads we had already dismissed as not credible. He kept doing the same thing even as it stopped working.

The result was that the presidential race reached a tipping point. Reasonable voters saw that the voice of hope and optimism and positivism was Romney while the president was only a nitpicking, quarrelsome, negative figure. The contrast does not work in Obama's favor.
His erosion began shortly after the conventions when Indiana (10 votes) and North Carolina (15) moved to Romney (in addition to the 179 votes that states that McCain carried cast this year).

Then, in October, Obama lost the Southern swing states of Florida (29) and Virginia (13). He also lost Colorado (10), bringing his total to 255 votes.

And now, he faces the erosion of the northern swing states: Ohio (18), New Hampshire (4) and Iowa (6). Only in the union-anchored state of Nevada (9) does Obama still cling to a lead.

In the next few days, the battle will move to Pennsylvania (20), Michigan (15), Wisconsin (10) and Minnesota (16). Ahead in Pennsylvania, tied in Michigan and Wisconsin, and slightly behind in Minnesota, these new swing states look to be the battleground.

Or will the Romney momentum grow and wash into formerly safe Democratic territory in New Jersey and Oregon?

Once everyone discovers that the emperor has no clothes (or that Obama has no argument after the negative ads stopped working), the vote shift could be of historic proportions.

The impact on Senate races could be profound. Give the GOP easy pickups in Nebraska and North Dakota. Wisconsin has been a roller coaster. Once an easy win for Republican Tommy Thompson, then a likely loss as Democrat Tammy Baldwin caught up, and now Republican again, it will probably be a third pickup. Romney's surge in Virginia is propelling George Allen to a good lead for the first time all campaign. In Montana, Republican Denny Rehberg holds and has held for some time a small lead over Democrat incumbent Jon Tester. And, in Pennsylvania, Smith has powered his campaign to a small lead over Democrat Bob Casey Jr.
The GOP now leads in these six takeaways. But it is also within easy striking distance in Ohio and Florida, where incumbents are under 50 percent and Republican challengers Connie Mack (Fla.) and Josh Mandel (Ohio) are only a few points behind. It may even be possible to entertain daydreams of Rhode Island (Barry Hinckley) and New Jersey (Joe Kyrillos) going Republican.

Republican losses? Look for a giveback in Maine and possibly in Indiana and Massachusetts. In Indiana, Republican Richard Mourdock had established a 5-point lead over Democrat Joe Donnelly. But his comments about rape knocked him back to a tie. With Romney carrying the state by 15 points, however, Mourdock could still make it. In Massachusetts, Brown has been in hand-to-hand combat with Elizabeth Warren. Down by five a few days ago, he's now tied, but the undecided usually goes against the incumbent.

The most likely outcome? Eight GOP takeaways and two giveaways for a net gain of six. A 53-47 Senate, just like we have now, only opposite.

Barack Obama's parting gift to the Democratic Party.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I can see where the inevitability of The Marxist losing the election on Tuesday has made the Progs even more desperate, petty and pathetic. Frustration will do that to one....so I will be forgiving! :O)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the article, Sewbizgirl (btw, the shawl is beautiful) and Barbara, (for the cartoon and the JOY).
LOL!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joanah Golberg,column

Where is Media on Benghazhi?

Wisconsin state Journal

Nationa review on line.

Good article
about 

Where is media on Benghazi


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I convinced myself that President Obama is sure to win re-election because the GOP is sounding so desperate, petty and pathetic. The end is near.



Bydie said:


> I can see where the inevitability of The Marxist losing the election on Tuesday has made the Progs even more desperate, petty and pathetic. Frustration will do that to one....so I will be forgiving! :O)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> FreedomFries said:
> 
> 
> > And being nasty about folks here over in Ravelry is what makes you happy?
> ...


New to site one post and guess where???


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> And I convinced myself that President Obama is sure to win re-election because the GOP is sounding so desperate, petty and pathetic. The end is near.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very original, Snoozi! :lol:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joanah Golberg,column
> 
> Where is Media on Benghazhi?
> 
> ...


Yarnie, do have the link to that article? Hope you're staying warm.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Romney has the support of Military Flag Officers!

Today, Romney for President announced its Military Advisory Council.

I am deeply honored to have the support of so many of our most accomplished military leaders, said Mitt Romney. Together we will restore our military might and ensure that America can defend and protect our interests, our allies, and our people, both at home and abroad. I will never forget that the greatest responsibility of an American president is in exercising the role of commander-in-chief. That role is sacred, and when I am president, I will never put my own political interests ahead of our military and our men and women in uniform.

Im proud to be supporting Mitt Romney in this critical election about our nations future, said General Tommy Franks, USA (Ret.), Past Commander, U.S. Central Command. Governor Romney is committed to restoring Americas leadership role in the world. Instead of playing politics with our military, he will strengthen our defense posture by reversing the Presidents devastating defense cuts. The fact of the matter is that we cannot afford another four years of feckless foreign policy. We need level-headed leadership which will protect our interests and defend our values with clarity and without apology.

I consider the unprecedented national debt amongst the five greatest threats to the security of our great nation, said General James Conway, USMC (Ret.), Past Commandant of the Marine Corps. And yet, I see no indication the current administration, if re-elected, is intent on changing that trajectory. Clearly Defense should bear a portion of the burden in order to regain control of our debt, but the idea of massive military cuts -- at a time of increased global instabilityshould not even be in the cards. As I listen to Mitt Romney, I am convinced that he 'gets it'.

Here's the link if you'd like to take the time to read the names on his Military Advisory Council. WARNING! It's VERY lengthy!

http://www.mittromney.com/news/press/2012/10/romney-president-announces-military-advisory-council


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> And I convinced myself that President Obama is sure to win re-election because the GOP is sounding so desperate, petty and pathetic. The end is near.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not desperate, look at new adds Obama is putting out???

We can see who is getting desperate. Look how he finially is trying to be Presidental on the East coast, little to late. He can not make up for what he promised Change, and what he has done. 
Nothing new just the same old same old.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> And being nasty about folks here over in Ravelry is what makes you happy?
> 
> You folks wouldn't believe what Maria, Yarnlady, Janeway and their friends are saying about you behind your backs.
> 
> Not nice. Not nice at all.


So freedom, can you state what posts are nasty. Is starting trouble fun for you. Nothing can be said behind anyones back. These women are all-knowing, better educated and smarter than anyone. They can read anything that is posted about themselves. Be specific, what are you talking about?

MARIA


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Joanah Golberg,column
> ...


All it says under it, Is Wisconsin State Journal, Where is media on Benghazi, by Jonah Goldberg, Oct 31, 2012. Don't know how to put link up, can you see if you can????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> FreedomFries said:
> 
> 
> > And being nasty about folks here over in Ravelry is what makes you happy?
> ...


I find it amazing that she can say we are nasty, ect. When all the nastyness has came from people on the left. No facts just words of hatefullness.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: :mrgreen: :XD: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> THE WASHINGTON POST AND NEWSWEEK HIT OBAMA Finally, the Washington Post and Newsweek speak out about Obama. This is timely and tough. As many of you know, the WASHINGTON POST and NEWSWEEK HAVE A REPUTATION FOR BEING EXTREMELY LIBERAL. The fact that their editors saw fit to print the following article about Obama and the one that appears in the latest Newsweek, makes this a truly amazing event, and a news story in and of itself.
> 
> At last, the truth about our President and his agenda are starting to trickle through the protective wall built around him by the liberal media. I Too Have Become Disillusioned.By Matt Patterson (columnist - Washington Post, New York Post, San Francisco Examiner) Years from now, historians may regard the 2008 election of Barack Obama as an inscrutable and disturbing phenomenon, the result of a baffling breed of mass hysteria akin perhaps to the witch craze of the Middle Ages. How, they will wonder, did a man so devoid of professional accomplishment beguile so many into thinking he could manage the world's largest economy, direct the world's most powerful military, execute the world's most consequential job?
> 
> ...


Finial they are starting to wonder, and printing it. How long did it take them? Why now are they finial thinking beyond the haze of Obama and his back tracking, and blaming others for his lack of wisdom, and knowledge of how to ran anything but his own self serving attitude.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: :mrgreen: :XD: :wink: :wink: :wink:


Yea Barbara, spot on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Still waiting for the Prossives to post any facts that relate to Obama, and all the good and wonderful job he has done and is doing? 

Sure I will only hear how he is there for East Coast, as said before a little late. Only time he has done anything for country since taking office.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Still waiting for the Prossives to post any facts that relate to Obama, and all the good and wonderful job he has done and is doing?
> 
> Sure I will only hear how he is there for East Coast, as said before a little late. Only time he has done anything for country since taking office.


Yea, and if it wasn't so close to the election, and that he isn't doing so well in the polls, he wouldn't have been there.
It shouldn't be such a big deal that he went to a disastor area that is his job.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

No, but you said it was the basement of the DT Watson home that provided the space for the research and that was wrong. I never said DT Watson discovered the polio vaccine. Nice try at twisting, once again, what someone is saying. I applaud you for conquering what must have been an ordeal for you and your family.


Bydie said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > And, on that note, you are wrong. DT Watson's home was "ONE" of four used for testing. Franklin Roosevelt started a foundation that paid for this research. DT Watson did not provide the "basement room" for Salk's research, Municipal Hospital in Pitsburgh did this. Any college professor will tell his/her students you don't use Wikipedia as a source, anybody can make changes to the info. I never slammed pharmaceuticals, so don't put words in my mouth. If I wrote it, I stand behind it. DT Watson helped many disabled children and I applauded him for that. Don't write on here though that he was responsible for the polio vaccine as it is just not true. Salk endured 8 years of research and testing, paid for by the government, universities and some pharmaceuticals, not DT Watson. I consider that rigorous. Far more rigorous than some today. And I did not call anyone a "Guinea Pig" so stop lying about what I wrote. I am sure if you check into DT Watson's background, there was a reason he and his wife helped so many children. They didn't just get up one morning and say, "Oh, let's spends gazillions on helping poor, crippled children we know nothing about." It usually takes something hitting home for us to realize it is important. I, in no way, diminished what he and his wife did, so stop inferring that I did. You just had some facts wrong and put the wrong man on the pedestal, I thought. And the last I checked, I do have the right to say that. This is still America, liberal or conservative. And you are not going to run over my comments with rude ones of your own, putting your words in my mouth.
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ho-hum
The lunatics are up early today


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

projection: according to Merriam Webster dictionary: the attribution of one's own ideas, feelings, or attitudes to other people or to objects; especially : the externalization of blame, guilt, or responsibility as a defense against anxiety

I find it amazing that she can say we are nasty, ect. When all the nastyness has came from people on the left. No facts just words of hatefullness.[/quote] from yarn lady


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> And being nasty about folks here over in Ravelry is what makes you happy?
> 
> You folks wouldn't believe what Maria, Yarnlady, Janeway and their friends are saying about you behind your backs.
> 
> Not nice. Not nice at all.


Well, I can read where you think it is your business to tell others what you think and feel! Take your "hatefulness" elsewhere and crawl back into your hole! You don't know what has been said about all of us so just keep your mouth shut!

Some of these good people (Democrats) you think you should know have called me a racist because I'm an American Indian, and a proud Republican!

This is Janeway and I'm proud of WHO I am!

You are spitting in the wind, so go spit elsewhere!

Ingried, is this you as the name fits as we all knew you would be back under another name. Couldn't resist returning could you?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > FreedomFries said:
> ...


Double SNORT! Smells like Ingried! :O)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> projection: according to Merriam Webster dictionary: the attribution of one's own ideas, feelings, or attitudes to other people or to objects; especially : the externalization of blame, guilt, or responsibility as a defense against anxiety
> 
> I find it amazing that she can say we are nasty, ect. When all the nastyness has came from people on the left. No facts just words of hatefullness.


 from yarn lady[/quote]

Oh, dear me, now we are dragging out the Webster Dictionary for definitions of words. You are grasping at straws so take another path as you have to use a dictionary/world book, or other references for your replies.

The yarn lady quotes facts, so get a grip!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, dear me, Me thinks Me smells Ingried under another name who has been Trolling! FreedomF

Barbara Ann, Gosh you say such wonderful things with the AID of ANY dictionary! Gotta Love ya! Yep!

Did I mention that the fever is gone and I'm feeling much better? Yea!

Janeway here as have not "buried" the hatchet with all of you such as Freedom (Ingried) sooooooo let us begin! The lefters first----I'll start counting, 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 8,9,10, I'm waiting------!

SnooziS, what is up with the "new" name? DameMary?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

We all seem to be radically polarized about which candidate for President we will vote for next Tuesday. Someone likes to call the more liberal folks here "hypocrites". I made a reply, but not until I looked up the word because, while I was pretty sure I knew what a hypocrite is, I wanted to be absolutely sure. And my Miriam Webster's Third International Dictionary weighs a ton.

I think it's time for political discussion to end. I don't think topics that are politically fanatic are going to end after the election. I encourage anyone who reads this and agrees to make a polite request to Admin to end political topics on the Forum. There are many places to set up blogs to discuss political issues.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, I'm glad you're feeling better. I've been wondering about the new folks who are appearing here and on "Romney Flip Flops". It's so easy to get free email addresses that it could be possible only a couple of people are using more than one identity.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, darling' Barbara Ann got to love you as I have been laughing so hard with your smileys, etc., so keep them guessing.
> ...


Yes, I am a decent person who enjoys the freedom of having fun. Sorry, about disappointing you, but I would rather laugh instead of being doom and gloom maybe you should try laughing sometime as it is good for the soul.

Today, I'm feeling much better so am laughing and enjoying life as tomorrow may not arrive so I try to savor the sunshine and the day the best possible way.

Still keeping you in my daily prayers for a good life. (I only want the best for you)

Janeway


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, I'm glad you're feeling better. I've been wondering about the new folks who are appearing here and on "Romney Flip Flops". It's so easy to get free email addresses that it could be possible only a couple of people are using more than one identity.


Thank you for your well wishes as yes, I'm feeling much better as guess it took those antiobiotics time to work. Yes, I too think some of those who were so "hateful" have returned with new names.

Yes, we should put aside all of this political garbage as living in America, we have the "freedom" to vote for whom ever we feel in the elections. Crafts are the bonds that brought us together so we should return to what crafts we enjoy and let the "good times" roll!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > And I convinced myself that President Obama is sure to win re-election because the GOP is sounding so desperate, petty and pathetic. The end is near.
> ...


Yarnie did you see the ad with the 101 woman saying if o didn't win they were going to burn the place down. OOOO MY! What language!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway, I'm glad you're feeling better. I've been wondering about the new folks who are appearing here and on "Romney Flip Flops". It's so easy to get free email addresses that it could be possible only a couple of people are using more than one identity.
> ...


What did the dr say Jane?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for the Prossives to post any facts that relate to Obama, and all the good and wonderful job he has done and is doing?
> ...


Obama couldn't afford NOT to go to NJ for the photo op after leaving to go campaigning after the Libyan attack. I guess the Democrats think this photo op will wipe the slate clean. Think again.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :lol: :mrgreen: :XD: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> projection: according to Merriam Webster dictionary: the attribution of one's own ideas, feelings, or attitudes to other people or to objects; especially : the externalization of blame, guilt, or responsibility as a defense against anxiety
> 
> I find it amazing that she can say we are nasty, ect. When all the nastyness has came from people on the left. No facts just words of hatefullness.


 from yarn lady[/quote]

Oh, dear me, another dictionary! Yes, the Internet I'm using has a Dictionary, Thesaurus, and Wikipedia (I would never use Wikipedia) so tell us what is new.

My grandfather always told me people who look to the left when they are talking to you are a little "crazy" so watch out! I have found this to be true through the years. Try noticing when people talk to your face and see which way they look, straight at you, to the right, or the dreaded left!

Notice: The last letters in the words below that will make a word:

American is CAN
Republican is CAN
Democrats is RATS


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Ho-hum
> The lunatics are up early today


Good morning to you too. The sun is up--shining--so it will be a wonderful day that God gave us. Glad you are up early also.

Have a great day as I'm enjoying the day out of bed so I'm sending you prayers for a lovely day too.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

To Country Bumpkins and others, I was not given any results, but the X-ray Lady ask when was the next appt. with doctor. Of course I don't know if she saw anything as they are not allowed to say, but thought it was interesting that she wanted to know when the next Dr's appt. was.

Since I have been so very ill, the doctor changed the appt with him for the cystoscope until next Tuesday. So guess they will give me the report on that day.

The cystoscope is done to check the bladder so just hope it is not painful as have not had one of those, but it seems there is not a nook nor cranny in this "old" body that the doctor's have not looked inside.

I have had a cardiac arrest, then three (3) stents were placed inside the heart with one in the artery that goes to the lungs so that is all they can do for the time.

But today the SUN is shining and around 50 degrees so who could ask for more from the heavens. Plus, I'm OUT of BED for a few hours so washed a load of nightgowns.

My husband is not much of a cook, but daughter has been bring supper every night as she just cooks more of what ever they are having which really helps. 

Other daughter was transferred to St. Louis so I'm telling her everything is OK as her husband is in Afganistan for another year. Husband had lost his job. She also has two teenagers so her hands are full. She has those chickens to care for and a rotweiller (gosh I need that dictionary for spelling) dog.

Sorry did not mean to ramble but those who want answers, I will post when they are given to me.

Good Day to everyone! Janeway


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better. Without good health life is hard . . .


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Prays for you Janeway. Be as strong as possible and God's will be done.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Why do you want to stop?

Are you losing the discussion, or in other words... just plain losing?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> you guys sure do have fun --- so childish


Don't you have any "childish" fun anymore. Lighten up enjoy life as there may not be a tomorrow! Who knows when our time is up.

What do you do for fun up in Canada besides shovel show in the winter time? What do you do in those "short" summer months?

You have not said much except to reply how much you like Obo, so I will give him to you to run your country into the ground.

My neighbor and husband and three small children were very excited about going to Niagra Falls and Canada, but upon arrival, they were seperated at the border where they were questioned for over four (4) hours without knowing where the others were and without an attorney. Yes, they all had passports, but were treated as if they were criminals.

Finally they were all reunited and told to "crawl" back to the USA where trash belonged. So much for your Canadian Hospitality!

Needles to say, they returned and WON'T ever go to Canada again. These people are poor farmers who had saved for over five (5) years for this mini vacation.

I taveled to a lot of countries when younger but NEVER considered Canada but we did visit Niagra Falls but stayed on the American side. We flew to Alaska so guess we did cross over your air space.

We stayed in Florida one winter where a craft center met every Wednesday, but all of the Canadians had to have their own area and were not friendly with others nor did they share their crafts. Again, so much for Canadian Hospitality!

You seem to fit that Canadian profile so why don't you lighten up and enjoy life or all of you unable to laugh?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Off2knit, noticed you are from Virginia, did you have a terrible time with the storm?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I got this in my mail today............thought I should share:
> 
> BEST SUMMATION OF BARACK AND MICHELLE EVER
> 
> ...


Just in case you missed it. :shock: :shock:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Wow, bash the Canadians time. Have always been a good neighbor to America. What brought this about? No need for the venom in your comments. I'll apologize for you!


Janeway said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > you guys sure do have fun --- so childish
> ...


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Gee, that's funny. My grandfather always told me that yes, he had friends who were Republicans.  He just didn't listen to them when they spoke to him. And this from a man who spent years on the local school board and various town committees.
You last three lines were spiteful.
Regardless, I will be praying that you get a good review from your Dr. as it seems you have been having quite a time of it. On second thought, maybe that is why you appear so cranky. Good Luck any way.


Janeway said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > projection: according to Merriam Webster dictionary: the attribution of one's own ideas, feelings, or attitudes to other people or to objects; especially : the externalization of blame, guilt, or responsibility as a defense against anxiety
> ...


Oh, dear me, another dictionary! Yes, the Internet I'm using has a Dictionary, Thesaurus, and Wikipedia (I would never use Wikipedia) so tell us what is new.

My grandfather always told me people who look to the left when they are talking to you are a little "crazy" so watch out! I have found this to be true through the years. Try noticing when people talk to your face and see which way they look, straight at you, to the right, or the dreaded left!

Notice: The last letters in the words below that will make a word:

American is CAN
Republican is CAN
Democrats is RATS[/quote]


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Shayfaye, no, I won't apologize as it is the truth. The truth should not hurt the intended. Your venom to me was totally unnecessary. Stick to your own subjects.

This was not intended for you anyway--why jump into something that is NONE of your business!

Just noticed your reply about your father who I'm sure was a wonderful person, but why bring in our families into this discussion.

However, since you brought other family members into the conversation--here is mine. My grandfather and his father before him were Indian Chiefs who let the tribal council into a lot of discussions such as when were the Indians going to be allowed to become "true" American citizens.

We were stripped of everything including our religion. How would you feel if your parents had been set out with "nothing" but told how to live and put on a piece of ground unworthy of even growing corn--our staple food?

I'm not cranky just peo'd that everyone who thinks they have a right to say anything they want but critize others for doing the same thing.

Freedom of speech in America!

Thank you for the well wishes. Janeway


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, yes, BarbA, Jay Leno says it best!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > damemary said:
> ...


Yes I did C.B. It was the most discussing thing I have seen from Obama's crew. Knowing it was Michael Moore that did it is to funny to me. 
The man has made more money off the books he has publish and people believe him. He is now worth a fortune. Wonder if Obama will give him a tax break for his over a million he has made. Gee adding another questionable peson to his kingdom.

He reminds me of Gore and the money he made off Globe warming.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Wow, bash the Canadians time. Have always been a good neighbor to America. What brought this about? No need for the venom in your comments. I'll apologize for you!
> 
> 
> Janeway said:
> ...


No need to apologize for JaneWay . Designer needs to apologize for things she has said and knows nothing about.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Janeway, You made the comments about the Canadians on a regular forum. Did you really expect that no one would challenge you on it? I didn't bring my family into it first, you mentioned your grandfather and people who look to the right. Make up your mind. I was not venomous to you, you were venomous to the Canadians. We share more of a nationality than you might like to believe, but we approach it from different perspectives, that's all. In an open forum such as this, we all have a right to comment and that is what we all do on here. If you wanted to pick a private bone with Designer about your views on Canada and Candians, you should have PM'd your comments to her instead of out for all to read. When you chose that format, you opened yourself to rebuttal. You can't handle the truth.


Janeway said:


> Shayfaye, no, I won't apologize as it is the truth. The truth should not hurt the intended. Your venom to me was totally unnecessary. Stick to your own subjects.
> 
> This was not intended for you anyway--why jump into something that is NONE of your business!
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Janeway, You made the comments about the Canadians on a regular forum. Did you really expect that no one would challenge you on it? I didn't bring my family into it first, you mentioned your grandfather and people who look to the right. Make up your mind. I was not venomous to you, you were venomous to the Canadians. We share more of a nationality than you might like to believe, but we approach it from different perspectives, that's all. In an open forum such as this, we all have a right to comment and that is what we all do on here. If you wanted to pick a private bone with Designer about your views on Canada and Candians, you should have PM'd your comments to her instead of out for all to read. When you chose that format, you opened yourself to rebuttal. You can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> Janeway said:
> ...


Apparently you do not know what Designer had to say when she was on Lean forward/lean left. Janeway owes her nothing, and has said nothing compared to what this lady has had to say about some of us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway, I'm so glad you are feeling better. Please continue to get lots of rest. 

BTW, Greg Gutfeld is hilarious! He just said the funniest thing on The Five!

The media is so far in the tank for Obama that they are technically lobsters.

I love his monologues!


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

An opinion. I have been watching this thread for some time. I have even commented on the fact that I feel people should be more respectful of one another, as have many others to no regard.

Because my opinion differs from yours, do not perceive that as being "hateful". 

However, I have seen this afternoons responses on this board and I personally feel offended by what Janeway has said about Canadians. I am a Canadian and my experience would say otherwise of most compatriots.

I may run into a situation while I am stateside with one of your fellow American's but I would not let that experience say that All Americans are that way.

For your information, we have lots of fun here in Canada, in fact I live somewhat south of a vast many of americans! I enjoy four lovely seasons had believe it or not have a wonderful sense of humour!

However, what I see here is people saying how nasty oneside is over the other. My opinion is that there has been nastiness, mud and many names let loose from bothsides.

Just my opinion and yes I enjoy the same freedoms as you! 

I certainly hope that the nastiness discontinues after your elections.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Janeway, I'm so glad you are feeling better. Please continue to get lots of rest.
> 
> BTW, Greg Gutfeld is hilarious! He just said the funniest thing on The Five!
> 
> ...


Love the Five, he is my fav and my not so fave is BB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sockpuppet said:


> If you prefer, I can post plenty of screen shots of the hate and nastiness y'all have been spouting.


Another one from the darkside. :shock:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway, nice to hear some good news. It must be difficult to go thru all those tests. My prayers are with you and I hope they bring you comfort.
Maria :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, with the attitude you have toward Canadians it's no wonder they'd like to avoid you and Americans like you. Many years ago there was a joke that sent around and it went like this: Is there a kinder, gentler America? Yes, it's called Canada.

I can hear you or your friends speaking to Canadian Customs officials as if they were dirt. Everyone who goes through customs in any country may find they are in line for a very thorough check because that's how customs works. Every 5 or 7 or 2 or 10 people winn get the Big Exam of all they're carrying. So what if it happened to you or yours? Random security checks are just that, RANDOM.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sockpuppet said:


> If you prefer, I can post plenty of screen shots of the hate and nastiness y'all have been spouting.


Another one who joined yesterday and has posted once??? 
and your going to post screen shots of the hate and nastiness y'all have been spouting??
Either Ingreid or Lily fest up which one of you lovely ladys is it.
Well bless your little pea pod heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway hope you contiune to feel better. God put his arms around you. and know I am praying for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sockpuppet said:


> You really think there's only like 2 people you have offended!


An it sounds like Lily to me, but then Ingreid is so good at changing. Lets see what more comes out of this one.
but then it could be one of the others like designer. They seem to feel the need to cover their tracks, does remind me though of President Obama.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

oops off she goes and what new name will she use to gives us woes.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I know the psychological meaning of projection. I was not certain the rest of you did.


Janeway said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > projection: according to Merriam Webster dictionary: the attribution of one's own ideas, feelings, or attitudes to other people or to objects; especially : the externalization of blame, guilt, or responsibility as a defense against anxiety
> ...


Oh, dear me, now we are dragging out the Webster Dictionary for definitions of words. You are grasping at straws so take another path as you have to use a dictionary/world book, or other references for your replies.

The yarn lady quotes facts, so get a grip![/quote]


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't be so quick to judge how people look at you. My next door neighbor is autistic and cannot obtain eye contact. It is because his mind is thinking in such a way that to look someone in the eye adds more chaos to his concentration. He has to look away to have a conversation. It is a difficult life. I've never noticed in which direction he looks because it would not be telling in any way. This is just another example of trying on another's shoes, even if for only a moment.


Janeway said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > projection: according to Merriam Webster dictionary: the attribution of one's own ideas, feelings, or attitudes to other people or to objects; especially : the externalization of blame, guilt, or responsibility as a defense against anxiety
> ...


Oh, dear me, another dictionary! Yes, the Internet I'm using has a Dictionary, Thesaurus, and Wikipedia (I would never use Wikipedia) so tell us what is new.

My grandfather always told me people who look to the left when they are talking to you are a little "crazy" so watch out! I have found this to be true through the years. Try noticing when people talk to your face and see which way they look, straight at you, to the right, or the dreaded left!

Notice: The last letters in the words below that will make a word:

American is CAN
Republican is CAN
Democrats is RATS[/quote]


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sockpuppet said:


> You really think there's only like 2 people you have offended!
> 
> Well bless your little heart's
> 
> See what I did there?


Knew you'd give yourself away. Oh to funny. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

sockpuppet said:


> You really think there's only like 2 people you have offended!
> 
> Well bless your little heart's
> 
> See what I did there?


No, I don't see what you did there. SNORT!!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree. Two funny.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sockpuppet (Oct 31, 2012)

You should get a prescription for that congestion. Or a sty. Either way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sockpuppet said:


> You should get a prescription for that congestion. Or a sty. Either way.


What is a sty?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sockpuppet said:


> You can google it.


No thanks I really don't care.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Lack of curiousity = lack of intelligence. Sad, but probably permanent at this point.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Lack of curiousity = lack of intelligence. Sad, but probably permanent at this point.


Ingried! I have missed you!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125947-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

